# Eaton guys represent...



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

The ulimate reliable INEXPENSIVE alternative to a gladder....
There are some older pics btw..









































It is currently getting re-finished... so it will look new when its done...
The inside is ported and polished...

Who else has one....
Time to share ideas and sssshhh, trying to lay low on the tex


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

let's talk prices.
how much you get that eaton for ? $200? 
any plans to sell a kit??


----------



## fatherc_chris (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

Is the Eaton more efficent than the G-Lader?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (fatherc_chris)*

That is not specific enough.
Perhaps you need to ask something 
is the EATON (m45,m60,m62,m90,m112) more efficient in this specific engine configurations? If so, where? If not, where?


----------



## fatherc_chris (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

I guess first of all.....which eaton is most widely used in a G60 application. Secondly, which eaton requires the least amount of custom fab work? Thanx


----------



## tony_pappas (Oct 8, 2002)

*Re: (fatherc_chris)*

Really interested in this. No g60 will EVER go back on my car.
Bump for you from a guy weighing his options.


----------



## ntonar (Nov 21, 2000)

*Re: (tony_pappas)*

I like the reroute


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (ntonar)*

2 days my eaton is coming off and getting a good porting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i will get some updated pics also


----------



## Danno13 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (wolf rocco)*

Whose going to post the pics and dimensions for the brackets?


----------



## Guillem (Feb 21, 2004)

Another Eaton M64 owner here
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_That is not specific enough.
Perhaps you need to ask something 
is the EATON (m45,m60,m62,m90,m112) more efficient in this specific engine configurations? If so, where? If not, where?

thats plenty specific, you will get a slight improvement in adiabatic efficiency as the charger gets bigger, however none of the eatons are as efficient a gladder in the adiabatic dept.
every company that ever produced a kit, most were m45's, scrapped it because the charger couldn't even come close to stage 4 g60 numbers, a few 60,62 & 90 conversions have popped over the years, but i don't think there has ever been a dyno chart


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

all the eatons are more efficient to the pocket book. for the cost of other blowers you could afford a TURBO and an EATON








pocketbook efficiency. very important for corrado owners to consider.
i bet a stage 4 G60 and Eaton will make withing 10hp of each other, but one supercharger will cost more than 10X more for a used one than the other








rebuilds of eatons with porting go for like $300-400 too. not to knock the g60 but damn thats cheap.


----------



## 4DR-84 (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

How much do u have to fab and what do u got to fab??? How long did it take to fab?
What eaton is the best? Which one can be put on the easiest And such..???
And whats the total cost and time.. I want to do this setup on my g60 rabbit this summer looking to spend around 1000... 

THANKS


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

i figured this was worth posting, 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=295839
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=205998
this was a long time ago and Mark (91g60gti) is no longer an active vortex member, Ricky (VW1990CORRADO), had the same dyno results years later w/ one of Joezx6's kits
the bottom line is eatons suck compared to a gladder, and the only thing they are better than is nothing

_Modified by Lysholm at 8:50 PM 3-28-2006_

_Modified by Lysholm at 8:50 PM 3-28-2006_

_Modified by Lysholm at 8:53 PM 3-28-2006_


_Modified by Lysholm at 8:56 PM 3-28-2006_


----------



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*

Here's mine. Faster than it should be! m62, machined aluminum brackets...porsche 944 IC (not installed yet, only run with giant volvo fmic)


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Lysholm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lysholm* »_i figured this was worth posting, 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=295839
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=205998
this was a long time ago and Mark (91g60gti) is no longer an active vortex member, Ricky (VW1990CORRADO), had the same dyno results years later w/ one of Joezx6's kits


I never was priviledged enough to see a dyno of Joezx6's kits... only 156 whp? What model of Eaton blower did JoeZx6 use?
Its interesting reading those past threads... Wolf Rocco - have you dyno'd your Eaton install? Have any of these Eaton setups been dyno'd? The results would be interesting to say the least...


_Modified by Peter Tong at 1:14 AM 3-29-2006_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

156whp isn't bad consider most g60's are in the 160's on a good day..
i bet if you setup the choices of boost at the same 15psi you'd get a +/-10psi spread at best.
but the cost to the pocketbook spread would be much wider!


----------



## kompressorRaddo (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (mrkrad)*









my setup with the m45


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_156whp isn't bad consider most g60's are in the 160's on a good day..
i bet if you setup the choices of boost at the same 15psi you'd get a +/-10psi spread at best.
but the cost to the pocketbook spread would be much wider!

Well I would have to say that you have a good argument there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Do you perchance have a link to the 156 whp dyno?


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Here's my best argument for an eaton. Low boost eaton forced by a turbo... better boost response and you don't have to overspin the eaton.
3-5psi from eaton in this setup, the other 10-13ps coming from the T3-60. Makes the turbo boost response much better. We'll probably experiment with smaller pullies for the charger in the future, but for now it's a fun experiment and will see the dyno in the coming weeks.


----------



## kompressorRaddo (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_Here's my best argument for an eaton. Low boost eaton forced by a turbo... better boost response and you don't have to overspin the eaton.
3-5psi from eaton in this setup, the other 10-13ps coming from the T3-60. Makes the turbo boost response much better. We'll probably experiment with smaller pullies for the charger in the future, but for now it's a fun experiment and will see the dyno in the coming weeks.









that looks so sick!!! awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_156whp isn't bad consider most g60's are in the 160's on a good day..
i bet if you setup the choices of boost at the same 15psi you'd get a +/-10psi spread at best.
but the cost to the pocketbook spread would be much wider!

Sam were talking about an all out Repoman crazy 8v built motor, w/fully built bbm glader i think Marks car jumped to the 190+ whp range, 156whp is only 15 or so hp lower than a bone stock g60 and charger


_Modified by Lysholm at 6:59 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

bone stock g60 is 134whp when brand new. keep the facts straight there's some noobs here that might get confused.
the eaton is still up to 20X cheaper than the lysholm, street prices. it is also up to 10X cheaper than the g-lader street prices (aka what i can find and buy right now).
This flexibility is definitely worth it. Heck you can even have a spare eaton so when you need to rebuild your lysholm, you won't be missing boost.
im gonna get an eaton, sell my rebuilt g-lader, and get a turbo kit. twinchargin' is where its at man.


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

sorry dude, but its pretty obvious i meant to say higher not lower, and i agree the twin charger setup is a good setup for eaton, problem is that the $ value and complexity just skyrocketed... where are you getting 10-20 more than(g60/Lysholm) multipliers from, junkyard eaton prices aren't comparible to brand new kit or rebuilt charger prices... and we're not talking about twin charging, we're talking about single charger replacement, lets try to stay on topic brother...










_Modified by Lysholm at 7:54 AM 3-30-2006_


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

I'd love to see some Eaton dyno runs... so far though no one has posted up







Post em up Eaton folks! I'm sure there are boatloads of folks that would be interested... perhaps we can pool some cash to help one of these guys dyno...


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_I'd love to see some Eaton dyno runs... so far though no one has posted up







Post em up Eaton folks! I'm sure there are boatloads of folks that would be interested... perhaps we can pool some cash to help one of these guys dyno...

what he said, of the two guys that i mentioned, both had dyno runs but never posted the actual charts, and those are the only two pg eaton conversions that have shared dyno info at all in the past 7 or so years ive been lurkin' on the tex


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

WE just got a dyno in our province so now i only have to drive 3 hours to get to it 
i will post up the results in the summer right after i run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (wolf rocco)*

I'll take the challenge, one of the reasons we dont dyno the werewolf is the lack of dyno funds! (a slip of paper and bragging rights doesnt mean a whole lot) but in the name of SCIENCE and Economy! I say Spin those rollers!


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (mej3)*

Rennen has a pretty good deal $75 for two back to back runs, and they're in Portland, ME


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (mej3)*

Glen, 
How much would it cost for a few runs on your local dynojet? Lysholm's right... I've been on here since '99 or so and haven't run across an Eaton dyno either... they seem to be as rare or rarer than hen's teeth... perhaps we can rustle up some funds...
Peter T


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (mej3)*

Would be nice to see all 4, 5.... no 6 types of FI (G60, eaton, lysholm, turbo, centrifugal [rotrex or vortech], and of course twincharged







) dynos laid over eachother to visually see their strengths and weaknesses. Damn, I think there are more options for this old 8V than for the mustang, or honda guys have, LOL. 
OF course, we'll represent the twincharged sect, though this particular eaton is waaay underdriven. The dyno will probably look as if there was bigger motor spinning up the turbo a bit earlier than before. At one point, we'll experiment with smaller pullies to get more significant pressure out of the eaton and see what the net effect is. No matter the pulley size, being able to up the boost even more with the turbo is waaay cool







.
Meanwhile, the bare metal parts have been painted. Here's another pic.


----------



## DAMACGON (Nov 22, 2004)

People with Lysholm will feel better about their $2500 lysholm, after they see an eaton dyno from a $250 eaton setup LOL
By the way ... $250 eaton is 10 times cheaper than $2500 lysholm and as much as strong as a Lysholm and can push enought pressure, and also you can decide which to go : M45, M62, M64, M90, M112 .. you have the choice


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_Would be nice to see all 4, 5.... no 6 types of FI (G60, eaton, lysholm, turbo, centrifugal [rotrex or vortech], and of course twincharged







) dynos laid over eachother to visually see their strengths and weaknesses. Damn, I think there are more options for this old 8V than for the mustang, or honda guys have, LOL.

I think this is a great idea... got to have an Eaton dyno first though


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (DAMACGON)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DAMACGON* »_People with Lysholm will feel better about their $2500 lysholm, after they see an eaton dyno from a $250 eaton setup LOL
By the way ... $250 eaton is 10 times cheaper than $2500 lysholm and as much as strong as a Lysholm and can push enought pressure, and also you can decide which to go : M45, M62, M64, M90, M112 .. you have the choice 


i've said it a thousand times, of the many eaton claims over the years there has never been a single shred of dyno data ever posted on the tex...and there have been plenty of conversions


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

All of the different types have their shortcomings... even the lysholm. Some show in power curves, whether it's lack of top end, bottom end, etc... some are noisy, some are known to be more delicate than others, etc. Everything is compromise, so if it bolts on and you don't like it... unbolt and trade for another option. We have a lot







.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (jwatts)*

Iceman's 2.0 ABA will be getting this Big bad mama jamma with two pully sizes (normal 1bar and 1.7bar). Not sure if he's doing turbo as well. probably won't need it with the big 2.0 to fill up lol. keep in mind like the g60 you can PORT these buggers. You can make them better with rotor options. so there's alot of unknowns that will be answered as people explore these options.


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_All of the different types have their shortcomings... even the lysholm. Some show in power curves, whether it's lack of top end, bottom end, etc... some are noisy, some are known to be more delicate than others, etc. Everything is compromise, so if it bolts on and you don't like it... unbolt and trade for another option. We have a lot







.

the inability for the traditional eaton to effectively pump at over 10psi, which cannot be overcome w/ a bigger eaton, that on this motor a healthy underdriven g60 can effectively and efficiently push 15-17psi, makes the eaton a performance downgrade as a standalone, i applaud you and Sam for all the digi I work, and the twin charger setup is a good solution...that being said, I want the noobs, as well as anyone going the eaton route to understand that as a single charger replacement, the eaton is good on the wallet but the consequence is lower performance after you hit the 10psi wall, this fact makes the eaton a poor choice. No porting, displacement increases, or anything else will make this charger anything else but the worst choice for this application, a fact that has been absolutely beaten to death over the years on this forum
Those who have been since the late 90's may recall that BBM scrapped their original plans to use the eaton due to the fact that they couldn't get the performance of a gladder...sorry dudes, but for this application this charger is the suck









_Modified by Lysholm at 7:34 AM 3-31-2006_


_Modified by Lysholm at 7:35 AM 3-31-2006_


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

well, horsepower aside, it can produce torque in spades. Also, it is probably the most rugged design as well as probably being the most efficient when being bypassed in the normal G60 position (since there is no internal compression, and no seals draging on the casing). Then again, that probably depends on how much air it is trying to force through the bypass, which would be based on charger size and rpm, heheh.
The ruggedness comes from a rigid case casting and the degree of looseness that the rotor-to-case clearance can be run while still pumping air. 
It may not be the perfect choice for a high hp, 1bar+ boost application, but I wouldn't call it the dead nutz wrong choice. The G-Lader is a tough cookie to replace, but drive an 8:1 8V for a while and yes, anything is better than that boostless torture.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (jwatts)*

hay dude its not a war i think we all can agree eaton << G60 << Lysholm on power. That has never been the debate or argument. never.
Sure i find it odd theres no eaton dyno's i'll pay for the first dyno session in atlanta whoever brings it, the hour is on me.
Sure i find it odd that lysholm owners are the only ones harping on the subject.
take it e-z man. it's all good we're all one happy family.
i certainly am not interested in selling Eaton kits. I am not invading anyones territory so back off.
I will be open minded and give everyone a shot once at least. And that is a good thing.
next up : ROTREX represent. Someone find me one of those buggers to strap on.
peas and corn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif world peas n all that jazz


----------



## DAMACGON (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Lysholm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lysholm* »_
....
Those who have been since the late 90's may recall that BBM scrapped their original plans to use the eaton due to the fact that they couldn't get the performance of a gladder...sorry dudes, but for this application this charger is the suck









I understand you've got a Lysholm a you are happy with it ( too much money







.. ) but your statement is not true, Eaton charger is great aplicacion, so don'y shoot so high, maybe an Eaton fires you up








But anyway, we are talking about a 250$ Charger which can produces enought boost and also push much more aire inside than others.


----------



## fatherc_chris (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_next up : ROTREX represent. 
 If you have $3500







Thats how much the conversion kit is


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_
hay dude its not a war i think we all can agree eaton << G60 << Lysholm on power. That has never been the debate or argument. never.
Sure i find it odd theres no eaton dyno's i'll pay for the first dyno session in atlanta whoever brings it, the hour is on me.


Wow Sam... thats pretty generous















My props to jwatts, G60Scuzz, Guillem, kompressorRaddo, and mej3 for actually doing something with an Eaton instead of talking so much about it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now we only need to find out what the results are... Anyone close enough to Sam to take up his offer?
Iceman?


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

give me 4 months, and I'll have a dyno of an eaton setup for you all to see...........


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Iceman can pay for his own damned dyno, LOL


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (jwatts)*

tell y'all what...
i'm gonna (hopefully) get the tranny back in my corrado this weekend.. friggin axles unbolting.. gggrrrr















i will get the pig inspected, and pop my m90 back on.. hopefully with some boost leaks fixed.. and get 'er dyno'd.
i'll even post up the charts... 
approx cost on my conversion was $800 all said & told.. that was including a new IC, piping, charger, and paying a friend for his trouble to weld it up for me. does it outperform my g60? yeah, i feel it does... maybe that was due to the 3 months spent NA.. but, i can also boost 15-18 psi on this.. all.. day... long... spinning the charger @ revs the G60 would get VERY pissed at.. very quickly.. oh.. and it's rugged as all heck.. i've already sucked weld spatter through it, and repaired it to new.. lets see a G60, or for that matter, lysholm.. take that abuse, and still come back kickin








-nate


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

with two eaton guys next door to me sounds like it may be time to plan for a group dyno at Rennen, i would really like to get the slc on the rollers after i get it back together and i'm sure i could get three or more guys from our area


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

i hate to be a dink, but.. i'm not a fan of rennen.. perhaps it was my first meet with some of their customers, but when i watch an older guy get an award for having done a BEAUTIFUL restoration on a beetle, and i then listen to a crowd of guys sporting rennen badges, make fun of him for it.. makes it so i won't be giving the shop that turned them out, any of my business.... 
however, i can always hope that the owners/operators are not the same, so @ some point, i'm sure i'll go down.


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

there's also podium performance, the mobile truck, if you/we attend any of the local road course events at NHIS, Hanscom etc., he's at those periodically, i used to see him at COM club and PCA Northeast events alot, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i wasn't aware of any attitude issues at Rennen, but that is pretty crappy


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Lysholm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lysholm* »_
i wasn't aware of any attitude issues at Rennen, but that is pretty crappy









i think it was customers, not workers... and i hate to use the term but.. "typical mkIV owners" was the feeling i got.. and since there was a plethora of rennen banners slathered on their cars, shirts, hats... i was left with a nasty taste in my mouth.. 
oh well.. i'll visit someday.. when i feel like paying for the fuel for my hungry corrado to drive the 2 hours to portland..
-nate


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

i'm sorry Sam i'm not trying to pick on you, and i think Peter is being rather pleasant...i'm generally the agressive one...which leads me to story time...
I think the reason i am so crabby about the subject is due in part to the fact that back when g60's were still relatively new, and $ less important than going faster, the eaton was repeatedly proven to not produce, i was actually dealing w/ Magnuson Products and considering an M45 back in the late 90's. I did a lot of back and forth tech w/ them, and ultimately they steered me to G60Performance(which is now BBM), i had already had my heart set on a twin screw but at the time was unaware that Whipple was in fact Lysholm principle, and didn't think that i could get an autorotor this side of the Atlantic. After a good chunk of time on the phone w/ Betz...and after he finally believed that i did not work for Eaton/Magnuson...he informed me that they had dropped the eaton in favor of the newly imported opcon that Kenne Belle had just become stateside distributor for...the reason given at that time was that the eaton couldn't even come close to matching the g60 once pushed above 10psi
fast forward a few years, more and more g60's are in bad repair and chargers are becoming paper weights and door stops at an greatly accelerated rate, Smaller companies like Motortechnik, HSM, ORZ, KK, and BBM are now performing repairs to chargers previously thought unrebuildible by the original stateside rebuilder, New Dimensions, who had been trained by VW sanctioned, and now defunct, TEC of Germany...colorful ND trivia is that only 2-3 GT1 modded chargers ever came out of New Dimensions, and all failed under warranty...more interesting is that ND also produced another version of the Failed Rimmer Engineering style Eaton kit also based on the M45 that was marketed as a non upgradeable replacement for stock g60 power. Oliver (ORZ) had a replacement kit in the works based on the European M63?(may have been a metric conversion) charger, but it was squashed when Magnusun, in their infinite wisdom, decided that because they had never heard of the M63, that no such charger was ever produced by eaton.
...in the midst of all this, several enthusiasts w/ delusions of grandeur, Joezx6 comes to mind, produced some very nicely engineered replacements, again mostly based on the M45, although most of these kits(along w/ their creators) simply vanished from the Vortex all together, or stopped responding/posting in g60 land, usually immediately and mysteriously after alleged dyno testing
so yeah, i may be a raving lunatic when it comes to this topic, but it is certainly not because i'm some ignorant jingoistic Lysholm owner, i was open-minded for the first or second time around, but now i'm just fed up w/ Eaton Drive-byes that leave dozens of g60s wounded and go absolutely nowhere,



















































_Modified by Lysholm at 9:08 PM 4-1-2006_

_Modified by Lysholm at 9:09 PM 4-1-2006_

_Modified by Lysholm at 9:11 PM 4-1-2006_


_Modified by Lysholm at 9:18 PM 4-1-2006_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

sounds like you've got pretty good reasoning behind your dislike of the eaton replacements...
it is sture, the eaton is not the best replacement for the G60.. it's not as efficient for one, but.. when it comes down to it for me.. price is a massive deciding factor... and reliability. after having my charger rebuilt by Gruven back in the day.. and having it fail 8k miles later, pissing oil like there was no tomorrow (just out of their 6 month warranty), i sent it to Oliver @ ORZ. The guy hooked me up, but now, somewhere around 15k later, an apex seal & wave-spring decided they didn't like their home, and chooched a displacer the price of my M90 conversion was somewhere around $800(ish), including a new IC, and paying a friend to do the welding... i've already beat the snot out of it, and while the car is now almost uncomfortably loud while driving, and the performance isn't what a g60 would show me @ similar boost levels, the price is right, AND more importantly, it keeps my car from being a slow-azz NA dog.
just my input, take it as you will








-nate


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

i think that is pretty reasonable, forgot all about gruven and the g40 main shaft bearing shim job they got caught doing, i think seals on rebuilds probably don't last as long because the traditional rebuild does not involve welding up the old seal grooves in the main shaft and then have them reground, i know BBM and ORZ used to do it as an additional feature but i think few people were interested in spending the x-tra $200
if your car has gotten to the the point were the noise is annoying, it may be time to move the t-body this will elliminate the blower whine and reduce parasitic drag, although this depends a lot on whether you have the integral bypass
i try to spend a fair amount of time at New England Dragway on the open track nights, im me the next time you are the mood to flog that thing, as i would like to see you you managed to cram the 90 in that space http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Lysholm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lysholm* »_
if your car has gotten to the the point were the noise is annoying, it may be time to move the t-body this will elliminate the blower whine and reduce parasitic drag, although this depends a lot on whether you have the integral bypass
i try to spend a fair amount of time at New England Dragway on the open track nights, im me the next time you are the mood to flog that thing, as i would like to see you you managed to cram the 90 in that space http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh, i love the noise







gives me a big 'ol hardon most every time i drive it.. but it's certainly not a car to go and pick up a date in... not unless you KNOW she's into cars.. couple that with some solid motor mounts, and the cabin vibrates.. alot.. actually had one girl squirmin on the seat one day.. guess her jeans were too tight








next time i'm headed to NED i'll try to remember to give you a shout.. kinda a long drive from here though.. friggin 4+ hours







oh well.
as for how it got crammed in there.. well.. a BFH came into play a few times.. as did a grinder.. and a plasma torch







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif she's ghetto, but it'll be happier once i make new brackets & such @ work..


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (g60_c)*

you know how to quiet the eaton. turbo on the intake, and turb on the exhaust. better than any silencer kit muahaha








seriously the turbo does a helluva job on silencing the eaton. i was shocked at how quiet the car was, i thought i was driving a 2.0T(FSI) no lag no whine


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_you know how to quiet the eaton. turbo on the intake, and turb on the exhaust. better than any silencer kit muahaha








seriously the turbo does a helluva job on silencing the eaton. i was shocked at how quiet the car was, i thought i was driving a 2.0T(FSI) no lag no whine

i agree.. thought about going that route, but.. turns out i not only was pressed for time.. i was broke too







.. got better things to do right now.. like build an engine that will fully appreciate the eaton








someday.. someday


----------



## Rennen Performance (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
i think it was customers, not workers... and i hate to use the term but.. "typical mkIV owners" was the feeling i got.. and since there was a plethora of rennen banners slathered on their cars, shirts, hats... i was left with a nasty taste in my mouth.. 
oh well.. i'll visit someday.. when i feel like paying for the fuel for my hungry corrado to drive the 2 hours to portland..
-nate

I just came across this and thought I should comment. Niether myself or my partner (the 2 owners) attended the Windsor show this year. Although I did hear of some ranting and inconsiderate words that were thrown around at the awards ceremony that we spoke to some people about. PLEASE dont confuse this with the thoughts, opinions, and actions of our shop. We have a strong appreciation for the time and effort that goes into building aircooled cars and applaud anyone in this industry - water or air cooled - for the time, patience and money that goes into building these cars. I assure you had we been at the actual show, we would have made a statement against these particular individuals. Feel free to come up and visit us anytime so that we can meet you face to face and hopefully you will leave with different thoughts about our company.
Thanks-
Rick


----------



## mej3 (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (Rennen Performance)*

Ok, Ok, Ok... back on topic. We may be re-registering and insuring the werewolf to go to the OSD event in Seekonk on april 23rd. That'd be a good time to get it dynoed and if that offer still stands (peter?) we'll do it!


----------



## werewolfsburg (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (mej3)*

hip hip


----------



## thecorradokid24 (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (g60_c)*

I know nate, the m90 setup looks good and from what I've heard should be a good replacement on the g60 as hes had problmes with g60's. I would be willing to go down with ya and dyno so these guys have some dynos to compare with as we have pretty much the same stuff done, and run about the same psi, I might run more then you but im not sure i run upwards of 19+ psi on my 65mm, I also have a friend from mass with the turbo swap done, would be nice to have all 3 of us there to see what we make for power. All we would need is a lysolm for all 4 options. Should make a day of it!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (thecorradokid24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thecorradokid24* »_I know nate, the m90 setup looks good and from what I've heard should be a good replacement on the g60 as hes had problmes with g60's. I would be willing to go down with ya and dyno so these guys have some dynos to compare with as we have pretty much the same stuff done, and run about the same psi, I might run more then you but im not sure i run upwards of 19+ psi on my 65mm, I also have a friend from mass with the turbo swap done, would be nice to have all 3 of us there to see what we make for power. All we would need is a lysolm for all 4 options. Should make a day of it!

i'd be game.. trans is back in.. just got rear susp back in this eve.. waiting on a few misc parts.. then inspection, and a wash.. and she'll be back to "ready to rumble" status







i'd be def game to head down & play on the dyno some day... i'll post up when i'm set!
-nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Rennen Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rennen Performance* »_I just came across this and thought I should comment. Niether myself or my partner (the 2 owners) attended the Windsor show this year. Although I did hear of some ranting and inconsiderate words that were thrown around at the awards ceremony that we spoke to some people about. PLEASE dont confuse this with the thoughts, opinions, and actions of our shop. We have a strong appreciation for the time and effort that goes into building aircooled cars and applaud anyone in this industry - water or air cooled - for the time, patience and money that goes into building these cars. I assure you had we been at the actual show, we would have made a statement against these particular individuals. Feel free to come up and visit us anytime so that we can meet you face to face and hopefully you will leave with different thoughts about our company.
Thanks-
Rick

i applaud you for coming in & posting this!
I know that the actions of a few individuals can make or break it for many others, but even knowing that, i wasn't thrilled. It makes me very happy to see your response regarding it however. When i make it down to Portland to dyno w/the corrado, i'll be sure to swing in & say hi!
-nate


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Wow I come back and there are two pages








Its cool to see a few setups and more than just a few with interest. I know a few of you have been following the thread in the Corrado forum and just to inform everyone else, the M90 kit got the green light.. Its looking out to be a complete charger kit for under 1000 bucks and you just have to do piping.. We chose the M90 not because of size, but because of availibility http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

man just do the piping to complete the kit. even if its a low $$ option.
i'd also do a FMIC option as well (with piping). since the eaton makes more heat a good fmic would go on there as well.
don't forget to offer S Porting of the eaton and such too.
every bit counts


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

That is true however I am not sure as to the cost of the machine work yet.. I dont want the cost of the kit to deture anyone, so I guess I will have to see what the price will be to do everything..


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*

If it's going to be a "cheap" Bolt on kit, then just try to tie it into the factory, or eurosport tubing, then have something for an air filter.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_156whp isn't bad consider most g60's are in the 160's on a good day..
i bet if you setup the choices of boost at the same 15psi you'd get a +/-10psi spread at best.
but the cost to the pocketbook spread would be much wider!

Sam, are you still doing the custom G60 chips? I've almost got this M90 retro done ( raising a little girl and countless other things had me stopped for a while ), and I REALLY would like to get in touch with you on this...
Would you please IM me your phone #? I used to have it a while back, but I've lost it. I know you're the man to talk to about the G60 management system, and if you still have the desire and the equipment to make those custom chips, I'm in the market.


----------



## Rennen Performance (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
When i make it down to Portland to dyno w/the corrado, i'll be sure to swing in & say hi!
-nate

We'd like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (Rennen Performance)*

To explain things a bit here is why I decided to go eaton.
First reason...they are cheap and releable. If by chance i do blow one up its easy to find a replacement.
Second reason, while the lysholm does yeild more power, that damn whine would drive me NUTS, while the eaton's sound is MUCH less ear pearcing
Third, with my head porting I was only seeing 10 psi out of my G60 with a 65mm pully, so if i can get that out of an eaton as well ill be making the same power and staying in the eatons happy range!
Now then My original plan was to use a M62 at 10 psi and then slap a turbo on top of it(and try out some different layouts and configurations to see what works best) in an effort to bust jwatts balls and make 300whp.....it could happen!
That M90 just kind fell into my lap to i figured why not try it out as well, and compare it with the M62 and G60.
Anyway I have two chargers laying around and my car is still at the bodyshop so the waiting continues


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (Iceman666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman666* »_Second reason, while the lysholm does yeild more power, that damn whine would drive me NUTS, while the eaton's sound is MUCH less ear pearcing



Lysholms don't whine, BBM kits whine.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*

i dunno i've heard a few 660whp twin screw cobra's and they do whine.... b


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

Guess Kenne Bell doesn't offer "silencer kits" like BBM does.......


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Rennen Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rennen Performance* »_We'd like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sometime in the next 3 weeks i'm hoping.. gotta nail down some leaks, both oil & coolant.. oh.. and get 'er inspected








-nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_Guess Kenne Bell doesn't offer "silencer kits" like BBM does.......

because the kenne bell package is an oem replacement for the eaton that would hvae existed on the car previously.. and they DO have a "silencer kit".. it's called putting the throttle body prior to the charger, and having a bypass valve. soon as you hit WOT or somewhere near it.. any kennebell package is gonna whine like a mother.. it's a side effect of the internal workings of a twin screw compressor.
-nate


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*

Any new Eaton guys ready to add some hot air to this thread?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Peter Tong)*

sorry peter nothing to add yet 
was going to hit the dyno this weekend but i ended up getting a 83 polo so so cash to take the rocco to the dyno


----------



## MrPillowPants (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (wolf rocco)*

I'm wondering what happened with these kits this guy is trying to make


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (MrPillowPants)*

joe 
i think joe ran into some personal problems and just kind of faded away off vortex


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Any new Eaton guys ready to add some hot air to this thread?









Eaton M90 is sitting on top of my toolbox along w/ an ABA/16v...
Going to be quite a while till it's a runner though. Once I get it done, though, I'm def. going to dyno it.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (evil-e)*

my updates are... un-ending problems with the remainder of the car.. boooo
brand new alternator is crapping out, and i think i burned the rings outta the engine too







.. oh well, it's close to the end of the season anyway, so i'm just gonna park it & work on it over the winter (again)
however, did get it on the dyno this summer..
typical "stg4 g60".. 15 psi on the eaton, FMIC, 260/268 cam, sns chip, 3.5bar stock injectors (a little on the dangerous side, i know)... 150/150 to the wheels... 
-nate


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

new block is on its way....as well as some bits for my a/w IC should be back up and running soon enough


----------



## VW1990CORRADO (Sep 30, 2000)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Iceman666)*

so who has my old kit? hows it doing? sold it back in 2002.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Any new Eaton guys ready to add some hot air to this thread?









Hey Peter, I've almost got my Eaton M90 conversion totally done, but it's been a headache since I've had to engineer the kit to be able to keep A/C and clear everything. It's been a real trip.
I've got a lot of testing to do and then she'll go up for sale. It should make a really awesome Xcross car, great for torque, and winding roads, which are in abundance around here in Tennessee (Like the Dragon...)


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*

no new hot air to add here... other than, developed a nasty "twitch" in the car when i open/close throttle.. thank god i just have to get it to the garage for winter storage...
-nate


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

you have a choice, keep the a/c and hack up the fan shroud or no a/c other then that...i doubt it will fit.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
because the kenne bell package is an oem replacement for the eaton that would hvae existed on the car previously.. and they DO have a "silencer kit".. it's called putting the throttle body prior to the charger, and having a bypass valve. soon as you hit WOT or somewhere near it.. any kennebell package is gonna whine like a mother.. it's a side effect of the internal workings of a twin screw compressor.
-nate

That's not a silencer kit, that's proper design. Oddly, my twin screw demonstrates alot less blower whine than a Mini Cooper S with an intake. Though I'd agree you can't miss the sound over 4000rpms.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Iceman666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Iceman666* »_you have a choice, keep the a/c and hack up the fan shroud or no a/c other then that...i doubt it will fit.

The fan shoud is modified, but not too much, and the AC will be no probs. It's a very tight fit but not impossible. Very impressive looking too...


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*

hehe dont have to tell me


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Iceman666)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif TIGHT FITS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nobody wants a loosey *****


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif TIGHT FITS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nobody wants a loosey *****

This isn't a loose fit either. Once I get back from vacation, I'll be getting this thing all wleded up and onto the car. Finally this project will get gone, and really can't wait!


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*

Keeping the eaton thread alive! Does anyone know if positioning matteres for lubrication purposes? Ie, is theree an UP side? (M62 specific) doesn't appear so as I've found pictures on here of several mounting positions... 
Anyone konw of any good Eaton resources? manuals? etc?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_Keeping the eaton thread alive! Does anyone know if positioning matteres for lubrication purposes? Ie, is theree an UP side? (M62 specific) doesn't appear so as I've found pictures on here of several mounting positions... 
Anyone konw of any good Eaton resources? manuals? etc? 

eaton's are designed with "universal mounting" in mind.. as long as it is horizontal, you can "clock" it any way you want & still maintain the lubrication..
-nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
This isn't a loose fit either. Once I get back from vacation, I'll be getting this thing all wleded up and onto the car. Finally this project will get gone, and really can't wait!

Swing, didnt i sell you my G60 mounting bracket like really dirt cheap last year??
Would like to see some pix .... esp since you kept the AC and all which is my plan for the ABA-16v stroker.... 11:1 forged etc etc Only plan to run about 10psi max, MSNS-e
BTW i worked up a plug-in chart for calculating charger pulley ratio.
If anyone is just starting this process - IM me and I'll plug in what you're building to get you the "right" pulley size for the boost you want








M90 is a gotta - the others are too small!!


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*

M90 is a gotta - the others are too small!!
great.. I'm using the M62 on a 9a 16v.. Final gearbox parts come in Monday so I should have the motor/trans in the car by mid week. Planning to figure out the outlets and plumbing once I get other components in the car to see what space I have left... 
Comp. ratio is 9.6:1 (ie, stacked aba's down from 10.6:1). I was hoping this charger would push 10 - 12lbs of boost, but really have no way of knowing for sure.. 
Anyone run this M62 charger? ? am I wasting $$ making outlets for this charger? any advice from someone with direct experience with this charger is greatly appreciated!! at least it's not the mini-cooper M45.. The say the 60 series is rated for 2 - 4 litre engines..


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Sciroccomann)*

the M series is "good for 12,000-14,000 rpm" but I think as others have pointed out the efficency drops off in the high end.
With the M90 I can run it at 8400rpm and get 10psi boost with only a 1:1.04 pulley ratio (very slight overdrive)
For an M62:
If you have a 2.0 displacement and want to reach 10 psi, the charger will have to be running 13415rpm at 8000 engine rpm or a pulley ratio of 1:1.68
Now if you're running a 1.8, the numbers change quite a bit...
10976 charger rpm at 8000 engine rpm for a 1:1.37 pulley ratio and 10 psi
I think its easy to see why the M45 and M62 are not good choices - and why they failed to meet Neuspeed etc's predictions.
I've been an engineer for over 30 yrs and a little bit of theory goes a long ways!!
I dont think the M90 in my setup is going to reach near the intake temps due to the lower rpms, it should last a lot longer, and perform well within my rpm range. I chose to stick to stock CR and O-ring the block, run lower boost. Like I said earlier my ECR should be around 18:1 which is almost beyond pump gas range anyway...


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*

That's great to hear from someone who knows wtf is going on.. : ) I guess this sets some expectations out of the charger, and i better keep my eyes open for an M90, or Glader parts..


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Sciroccomann)*

Would you say the M60 would be well suited for a 1.8l 8v (G60 motor)?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_Would you say the M60 would be well suited for a 1.8l 8v (G60 motor)? 

i was looking at a SC book at borders cos I looked online for the gen3 Eatons - and cant find the "official" displacement/rev data...
The book listed the gen4 Eatons - M62 1L/rev; M90 1.5L/rev; M112 1.85L/rev
However I seem to recall the gen3 M90 as being only 1L/rev.... Can somebody correct me? are the gen3 & 4 the same in displacement?
If that is the case, the M62 should be an OK replacement for the G-Lader on a 1.8L
Having seen vid clips of "Sam's Rabbit" runnig an M90...I would still have to go that route tho....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*

if i had a place to host the vids, i'd put up a couple of my corrado @ the drag-strip with my m90 setup... it's from trackside, not in-car.. but.. you'll get the idea








-nate


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

send vids to my email (check PM) 
Update: I am redoing the fuel pump on my M90 set up after that Dyno time. within the month of march http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by need a vdub at 10:12 AM 2-28-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_send vids to my email (check PM) 
Update: I am redoing the fuel pump on my M90 set up after that Dyno time. within the month of march http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by need a vdub at 10:12 AM 2-28-2007_

nice! what're you doing for a fueling setup on it?


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

Just an external Walboro. Already have 440cc and SDS of course.


----------



## G60mxl (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*

by the way I have a eaton m90 I am selling it in 100 dlls


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_Just an external Walboro. Already have 440cc and SDS of course.









fed by the in-tank pump? 
surge tank?


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

You are correct. Just found out my injector circut is not getting power







After that I will be up and running.


----------



## 91GSiXTY (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*

I have a Kit FS
Battery will need to moved as well as carbon can.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3104891


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Corrado_Club)*

Wow I totally did not notice this thread was back from the dead I actually sold my eaton kit in favor of something different... Sorry guys however it will be missed


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Scuzz* »_Wow I totally did not notice this thread was back from the dead I actually sold my eaton kit in favor of something different... Sorry guys however it will be missed


that's ok.. we'll all continue to enjoy ours for you








-nate


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

Mine is up and running. (starter fluid and new gas) Hooking up wide band over the week then will be dynoing soon.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_Mine is up and running. (starter fluid and new gas) Hooking up wide band over the week then will be dynoing soon.
















sweet







... mine.. well.. more parts arrived in my apt.. new needle bearings for the m90.. new alternator & WP pulley for the engine.. block will be going to the machine shop this weekend *i hope*.. barring any other unforseen difficulties
now, just need a fuel rail, maybe some new injectors... and some elbow grease & time...
-nate


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

Any Eaton dyno runs ?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Any Eaton dyno runs ?

so far, the only charts that have been posted (that i've seen) were the old joezx6 kit ones w/the m62, and mine from last spring (i htink they're referenced in this thread.. maybe not), with an m90 & a poor setup
-nate


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

I am working on finding a good shop to dyno. I am booking 2 1/2 hours for both my eaton and Vortech VR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking like 2-3weeks MAX and I will have #'s up here.


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*

I would like to see some close up pics of your guys's setups, see whats different and so on.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Scuzz* »_I would like to see some close up pics of your guys's setups, see whats different and so on.

i'll see what i can find.. think most of my pictures went out with the last hard drive








-nate


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

Here are mine again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































And in case it ever wants to blow up I am prepared with something else.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

just put the biggest snail you can fit (cut out the hood) on and worry about it later,plumb that big mama into the eaton inlet mang.
who cares if the air filter is on top of the roof


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_
And in case it ever wants to blow up I am prepared with something else. 


i wouldnt hold my breath... was just looking on ebay - some of those M90's have well over 100K on them.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

Here's a long awaited twincharged dyno plot








Compare that plot to this one, when there was no m45 in series.
Peak boost came in about 600-800 rpm sooner and peak power and torque are about the same with similar amounts of boost (peak at 17-18psi and degrading to roughly 15psi by the end of both pulls). It only partially shows the radical improvement in response under all normal driving conditions. We also threw a set of 440cc injectors in there to keep them from going static just before 6k as below.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_Here's a long awaited twincharged dyno plot


That's pretty friggin cool! glad to see it made it on the rollers & was perfectly happy!
-nate


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*

That is a nice dyno. What boost is the eaton running?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_Here are mine again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Man, your set up looks so similar to mine it's not funny, except that I didn't have to cut the G charger bracket and that my air intake is in the same place as the stock airbox was (I'm NOT using the stock airbox, but a mandrel bent pipe and a P flow). 
Beautiful work BTW. If you're ever in TN look me up, we'll compare notes....


_Modified by swingwing205 at 6:46 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Man, your set up looks so similar to mine it's not funny, except that I didn't have to cut the G charger bracket and that my air intake is in the same place as the stock airbox was (I'm NOT using the stock airbox, but a mandrel bent pipe and a P flow). 
Beautiful work BTW. If you're ever in TN look me up, we'll compare notes....

_Modified by swingwing205 at 6:46 AM 3-12-2007_

Can you post some pix??
Has anyone done this on a 9A 16v?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_Can you post some pix??
Has anyone done this on a 9A 16v?

already in the works
-nate


----------



## need a vdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

I just saw the PSI on those dynos... I was expecting a lil closer to 200WHP..


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
Can you post some pix??
Has anyone done this on a 9A 16v?

No pics yet. A buddy of mine is wanting to throw one of my kits onto is 9A 16v, and I've already done the prelim research to do it. Not going to be hard at all, and the best part is that the alternator gets to stay in the front of the motor, not having to relocate it will be sweet indeed....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*

pics of one on a G60??


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_pics of one on a G60??

No pics yet, I've actually got the set up out of the car making some fine tweaks (actually I'm reworking another fan shroud, just didn't like the old one). It's gotta be GQ or not at all. Once it's perfect, I'll be totally satisfied. The production kit will be easy, but this has been hard...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*

I figured I'd bring this thread back to life....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_I figured I'd bring this thread back to life.... 

well.. my progress is... the corrado got the rear-axle put back together and re-installed... and i began unhooking all the wiring from the PG block.. getting ready for the 9A that's going in.. mmm.. the heaton will be happy







my gas bill however.. will NOT be








-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
well.. my progress is... the corrado got the rear-axle put back together and re-installed... and i began unhooking all the wiring from the PG block.. getting ready for the 9A that's going in.. mmm.. the heaton will be happy








my gas bill however.. will NOT be








-nate

Are you using the 2nd Gen M90? I came into work last weekend and made a special pulley for mine (actually 3 pulleys, 2x of the 3.3's, and 1x of my own design, a 3.55, to slow things down a bit). I had to use the CNC lathe at my work because of the serp profile, because we don't have a tracer on the manual lathe. Plus it's easier on a CNC anyways.
All I'm waiting on now is a broach for the keyway I ordered, and the pulleys will be totally complete, and I hope that comes in before the weekend. The 3.55 pulley is something I'm going to start testing sometime in the next few weeks. Trying to slow the charger down a little to help low charge temps, I feel the set up will actually make more power, esp in the low end of the RPM range due to the fact that although the charger isn't making the boost it would with a smaller pulley, the boost won't be much less than with the smaller pulley, plus the charge will be a lot cooler. This is the thoery I've kind of speculated for a while now, and this larger 3.55 pluuey will either totally prove or disprove it. All I need before I throw the 3.55 pulley on is a trick set up to carefully measure boost temps and plot them against what the smaller pulley is doing.


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*

finally retuned mine so its not pinging when i look at the gas peddle and wound up having to take out like all the timing








soon as i finish up some other projects i have going its time to swap the M90 out for the M62 with TB relocation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Iceman666)*

Still runs way better at ~10psi than most any NA 8V setups







.


----------



## Iceman666 (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (jwatts)*

thats like saying "hey at least my girlfriend is hotter then jabba the hut"


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Iceman666)*

BTW, resurrecting this thread. Pics of my set up are coming soon. TTT....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*

if i can figure out where to host my pics, i'll post up my setup..
car is i losing the engine this weekend.. in preparation for.... more fun















-nate


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

just picked up limecorrado's eaton set up over the weekend. installing this week. m62 with and sl FMIC.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_just picked up limecorrado's eaton set up over the weekend. installing this week. m62 with and sl FMIC.

Word, and welcome to the club!
G60_C, I've got the same prob with my pics too! If you figure it out, please let me know, I'll do the same. I've got my charger set up done and I'd like to show pics of it, but posting pics is a pain! 
I had to machine an alu pulley to the same specs as the Ford SC one (the 10% overdrive one, on the '94/'95 SC), except I one up-ed it and made it a 6 groove pulley, so the belt can't jump between the serps...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_if i can figure out where to host my pics, i'll post up my setup..
car is i losing the engine this weekend.. in preparation for.... more fun
















-nate

You are dong a 16v engine conversion, right?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
You are dong a 16v engine conversion, right? 

I is, I is. using a 9A from a 91 passat that i picked up for uber-cheap
got a set of shrick 268's going in.. running digi1 w/a custom sns chip (when i actually get everything together anyway)...
set of wiseco 9:1 forged slugs going in.. arp blah blah blah... eaton m90...
currently running a starion IC... think that's gotta be upsized *just a tad*.. but.. running out of $$ right now...
we'll see how things work out... i'm not going for a huge-power setup... just a fun-driving, something new, setup.
as for pics, i'm workin on it as we speak








-nate


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Eaton girl representin'...*

Hi everyone,








I'm currently building an ABA 16V with a Merc M62. It'll have ~9.5:1 CR with 9A pistons, running Megasquirt II, a water-air cooler to keep the plumbing short, and a G60 T/B for recirc. Got a 50mm manifold to try too.
I've modified the M62 to take a standard G60 pulley instead of the stoopid clutch thing, so I'll start with stock (78mm) and see where it takes me. That gives me a range of 10,500rpm @ 6000 engine rpm to 14k on a 60mm pulley.
I'm building it for fun, as I have all the bits kicking about, and torque as I don't much like 16V screamers








I'd be very interested in what sort of numbers you guys think this will make.......
When it's all done I will post dyno results. There's one less than an hour from my house so it would be rude not to








Mikki x


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton girl representin'... (MikkiJayne)*

what psi are you looking to make Mikki? 
here's why I ask... if my little spreadsheet calculations are correct...
a M62 displaces .85 L/rev irrc
if you have a 7000 rpm redline, with a 78mm charger pulley and a stock ABA crank pulley - your charger will be spinning 11900rpm and you'll be making 18.6psi
an h2O cooler may help - but thats going to be some hot air!!!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Eaton girl representin'... (OhioBenz)*

Hi Ohio,
No idea really, but I wasn't expecting it to be that much! I'm really just building this thing because I can, and I like the characteristics of supercharged engines compared to 16Vs.
I'm used to V8s and TDIs so I'd rather make something with lots of torque low down rather than revving to 7K to get the best from it, but I guess that depends what the power curve looks like when i's running....
Would I be right thinking that if try and get maximum airflow through the engine (head, inlet, exhaust), I can get more flow with less psi? That would help intake temps then wouldn't it? Otherwise I'll have to have a hyuuuge cooler at 18 psi








Maybe the spec should also read p&p head, 4-1 header & 50mm inlet?
Thanks, Mikki x


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
as for pics, i'm workin on it as we speak








-nate

Yup, we's rockin' wit it....
BTW, you were the guy that's got the 2nd gen S port right? I'm looking to get one of those myself, I just can't seem to find one in a good shape that's worth the money. All the ones I find have the coating knocked off the rotors, and they're overpriced considering that fact. W/O the coating the S port isn't much better than the 1st Gen, but I guess every little bit helps...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
W/O the coating the S port isn't much better than the 1st Gen, but I guess every little bit helps...

'Scuse my ignorance but what's the difference? Any idea what 'gen' the Mercedes M62 is? That has a teflon type coating on the rotors.
Also does anyone have any pics or links of porting these things? Looking at it, there doesn't seem to be very much you can do to it?
Tia, Mikki x


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
'Scuse my ignorance but what's the difference? Any idea what 'gen' the Mercedes M62 is? That has a teflon type coating on the rotors.
Also does anyone have any pics or links of porting these things? Looking at it, there doesn't seem to be very much you can do to it?
Tia, Mikki x

the "generation" is not determined by the model. well.. it is.. but it's not








the M62, has several "generations" that it has gone through. Gen 1 was very inefficient.. large gaps between rotors & casing, poor flow-paths, etc... Gen 2 has teflon coated rotors & better airflows... Gen 3.. is getting more towards the bomb-diggity... etc...
as for porting, you can open up/smooth the airflow paths on the inlets/outlets... get rid of those sharp transitions, etc...
Swingwing -> I do NOT have a gen2.. i cheaped out and got a gen1... very plentiful, and i think i paid like $100 shipped for the charger when it was all said & done... bought it with piping & crap.. sold all the extra stuff... 
btw, i've got pics of my car, what it has in it.. where it is.. (and more importantly, where it is NOT now... ) just getting them hosted & will post when i have them available.
-nate


----------



## werder (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

hey guys.
im from south africa, here is my eaton conversion, i am using a Eaton M45,
i am making 130HP with it still mapped for a 1.6i and it is a 1.8i so the mapping is totaly out!!! i have got a new intake from an Audi to move 
the TB to the other side, just got a G60 TB which im waiting to install, busy having a charge cooler made up aswell and i have a standalone management called Dicktator which is made here in sa similar to megasquirt... i should be making between 160 and 170Hp once itsdone. here are some pics for u to see..
let me know what u think, then setup is going to look diff as im having a new outlet pipe made for the charger aswell..
my new intake








new managment









here is when it was first installed 








more recent pic
































http://www.filehigh.com/servevid/18347/199527.avi
http://s95.photobucket.com/alb...4.flv 
here is a link to my thread on the VW south africa forum..
http://www.vwclub.co.za/vwforu...=werd
Dyno run before new mods with a leaking header..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0TURzMDQjo

_Modified by werder at 1:27 PM 4-16-2007_

_Modified by werder at 1:32 PM 4-16-2007_

_Modified by werder at 1:41 PM 4-16-2007_


_Modified by werder at 1:42 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (werder)*

Glad to see some "fresh blood" in the thread! install looks good! keep us updated as things progress!
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_Glad to see some "fresh blood" in the thread! install looks good! keep us updated as things progress!
-nate

Welkom! You're the first South African here....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (werder)*

i cant wait to have my A1 GTI finished now, after watching that vid....
Can you imagine - 2.2L-16v 11:1CR and an M90......on MSnS
I'm building at a sandwich freon/air IC for that this summer


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_i cant wait to have my A1 GTI finished now, after watching that vid....
Can you imagine - 2.2L-16v 11:1CR and an M90......on MSnS
I'm building at a sandwich freon/air IC for that this summer









wow... i think you be brave @ 11:1 that will be just NASTY in an A1.. holy crap!
here's hoping it works out well for ya!
i'm *hopefully* going to be down @ my corrado this weekend to finish the clean-up of the engine bay for the new engine.. and maybe start the mock-up of pipes/etc


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
wow... i think you be brave @ 11:1 that will be just NASTY in an A1.. holy crap!


With a 16v engine, I think he won't have any worries at all, so long as he uses high quality performance parts. Def NOT a throw together though, something like that takes time. The 16v is already a high wound-up motor, isn't it like already 10.8:1? Just use REALLY good gas!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
With a 16v engine, I think he won't have any worries at all, so long as he uses high quality performance parts. Def NOT a throw together though, something like that takes time. The 16v is already a high wound-up motor, isn't it like already 10.8:1? Just use REALLY good gas!

yeah, stock compression on the 9A is 10.8:1 the 16VT guys usually stack HG to drop compression prior to dropping a turbo on.. 
i'm just seeing that eaton putting 18+ psi to it.. that'll be a crap-ton of compression total... i wanna see the buildup







and the tire-fire after








-nate


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

just found this thread, been kicking the idea around for the last couple years about using the m90 on a 16v. i love my NA 16v but after getting my roomates 8vt setup up an running, i def am in the need for some boost








my plan as of now is to run an m90 with a 2L 16v (9a), stock compression, custom short runner, nice big intercooler, and water injection. i also have a set of 269/276 delta cams if i want some more. id like to run about 12 psi normally, but with the megasquirt (already installed) i have the ability to switch to more boost at the flip of a switch, so id like to see what 15-18psi will do. i think ill be able to have plenty control over the intake temps with the ms, intercooler and WI.
talked with peter about it, and he thinks it should be a good route to go. i have the intake/tb setup for this, now im just collecting funds to buy the charger and have the brackets made up. probably be a few months before it all gets on, but im hoping to have it done in time for waterwagons
























my old setup


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*

Final thoughts people - 
My 9A 16v is at the point where i need to bolt up a charger. I've dropped compression from 10.6:1 to ~9.6:1 by stacking ABA gaskets. 
I believe this is an M60. thoughts? 
















The real question is, can this make 10 psi on this motor at 7k rpm? and I think I just answered my own question by re-reading a previous post. 
but anyways, can anyone tell which m6x this is? guess I should have taken pics of the screws..


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_Final thoughts people - 
My 9A 16v is at the point where i need to bolt up a charger. I've dropped compression from 10.6:1 to ~9.6:1 by stacking ABA gaskets. 
I believe this is an M60. thoughts? 

The real question is, can this make 10 psi on this motor at 7k rpm? and I think I just answered my own question by re-reading a previous post. 
but anyways, can anyone tell which m6x this is? guess I should have taken pics of the screws.. 

I believe that's an M62..
10psi should be VERY achievable on that motor.. the M62 is engineered to be a charger for a 2-3L engine... 
I have not seen an M90 with that short of a snout, that's why i'm thinking its a 62...


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

So how noisy are these things? Anything compared to a lysohlm?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sciroccomann* »_So how noisy are these things? Anything compared to a lysohlm? 

the lysholm, i believe is a higher-pitched noise... drives into your skull more








with that being said, the M90 i have.. is not quiet.. not by any stretch of the imagination... 
I haven't had mine side-by-side with a lysholm, so... sorry







..
there was a link above somewhere to a video w/the m45.. i think my M90 is a little "deeper" tone than that, but i could be imagining it


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_just found this thread, been kicking the idea around for the last couple years about using the m90 on a 16v. i love my NA 16v but after getting my roomates 8vt setup up an running, i def am in the need for some boost








my plan as of now is to run an m90 with a 2L 16v (9a), stock compression, custom short runner, nice big intercooler, and water injection. i also have a set of 269/276 delta cams if i want some more. id like to run about 12 psi normally, but with the megasquirt (already installed) i have the ability to switch to more boost at the flip of a switch, so id like to see what 15-18psi will do. i think ill be able to have plenty control over the intake temps with the ms, intercooler and WI.
talked with peter about it, and he thinks it should be a good route to go. i have the intake/tb setup for this, now im just collecting funds to buy the charger and have the brackets made up. probably be a few months before it all gets on, but im hoping to have it done in time for waterwagons










WAI - thats how to keep the CR up, the temps down....
Def in the plan!
Actually wasnt looking at running over 10-12psi because a) with the flow of a majorly ported head thats a lot more air/fuel than an 8v at that boost b) I can run way lower rpm with the M90 so heat will be less issue. If we find we can go higher than 12psi


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
I have not seen an M90 with that short of a snout, that's why i'm thinking its a 62...


Magnuson will sell you any size snout for the Eatons. I've found their tech guys to be pretty helpful, give em a yell.....


----------



## Thulian (Jun 26, 2006)

One guy here in Sweden makes and sells bolt-on kits with Eaton M62 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
yeah, stock compression on the 9A is 10.8:1 the 16VT guys usually stack HG to drop compression prior to dropping a turbo on.. 
i'm just seeing that eaton putting 18+ psi to it.. that'll be a crap-ton of compression total... i wanna see the buildup








and the tire-fire after








-nate

Yeah, I forgot about using multiple headgaskets to lower compression, and needing to do that. But, I don't think what he's wanting to do is impossible by any stretch of the imagination. So long as he uses the right parts (In particular, all the reciping parts and head bolts), and running the right gas, why not? Dude's just got to make the charge is as cool as possible, and run really good gas. 
It might not handle 15+psi, but it might be good for really close, and talk about making power!


----------



## werder (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Thulian)*

for the price of this kit id much rather get a Lyscholm!!!


----------



## Thulian (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (werder)*

Its expensive to import a Lysholm charger to Sweden, we pay very high taxes and customs fee. The final price for a lysholm would be around $3600 so its much less expensive with an eaton charger here.


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Thulian)*

what would the price roughly be in canadian funds for that eaton kit? i could probably find the exchange rate on the net......but im lazy. and is it possible to order just the charger mounts? i tried to get as much info from the site as possible....but all i could understand were the pictures lol.


----------



## Thulian (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (pipes26)*

2700 CAD for the kit. You send your g-lader mount to him and you get a modified in return + all the other parts you need for the install.
I dont think David minds if you send him a mail on [email protected]


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (Thulian)*

awsome thank :thumb you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (pipes26)*

wham bang.... here's my pics
























yes, i know it's a pretty ghetto setup.. what can i say.. i was running out of time, and my beater was on it's last legs... 
-nate 
*edit* another angle of the M90 outlet plumbing & it's relation to the AC compressor. I don't have any with the radiator in... but you can imagine it.. the eaton outlet piping "wraps" around the radiator...










_Modified by g60_c at 8:48 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_http://www.hotdub.com/pictures/albums/userpics/normal_DSC02317.JPG[/img]
yes, i know it's a pretty ghetto setup.. what can i say.. i was running out of time, and my beater was on it's last legs... 
-nate 
*edit* another angle of the M90 outlet plumbing & it's relation to the AC compressor. I don't have any with the radiator in... but you can imagine it.. the eaton outlet piping "wraps" around the radiator...










Dude, where's the alternator going? Not trying to be a jerk, just curious. How did you manage to post those pics? I need HELP!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Dude, How did you manage to post those pics? I need HELP!

I already told you...join HotDub - we (still) have free Dub related pic hosting!! Its nice if you donate a little once in a while...kinda like Public Radio - no adverts








See the link in my sig


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
I already told you...join HotDub - we (still) have free Dub related pic hosting!! Its nice if you donate a little once in a while...kinda like Public Radio - no adverts








See the link in my sig

I must've overlooked that. I'll check that out. All I gotta do then is figure out how to properly use my wife's digicam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton girl representin'... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Hi everyone,








I'm currently building an ABA 16V with a Merc M62. It'll have ~9.5:1 CR with 9A pistons, running Megasquirt II, a water-air cooler to keep the plumbing short, and a G60 T/B for recirc. Got a 50mm manifold to try too.
I've modified the M62 to take a standard G60 pulley instead of the stoopid clutch thing, so I'll start with stock (78mm) and see where it takes me. That gives me a range of 10,500rpm @ 6000 engine rpm to 14k on a 60mm pulley.
I'm building it for fun, as I have all the bits kicking about, and torque as I don't much like 16V screamers








I'd be very interested in what sort of numbers you guys think this will make.......
When it's all done I will post dyno results. There's one less than an hour from my house so it would be rude not to








Mikki x

Mikki, welcome to the Eaton club! Nice to see a female Corrado owner up here, and an English one at that! 
BTW, I love RHD Corrados (on top of that, yours is unusual colour), one of these days I'll buy one and import it to the US! I have a request, although it's not Eaton related....Could you please post up a pic of the interior showing the steering wheel and driver's side seat?
I've given thought to just importing the parts to do a RHD Conversion into my Corrado, would you have any idea of how hard it would be to get those parts?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Dude, where's the alternator going? Not trying to be a jerk, just curious. How did you manage to post those pics? I need HELP!

oh, not taken as a "jerk" comment..
these pics were taken during the "tear down" of the car in prep for hte new engine... so the alternator was already off..
my alt sits in the OEM location the charger JUST misses it.
-nate


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Eaton girl representin'... (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Mikki, welcome to the Eaton club! Nice to see a female Corrado owner up here, and an English one at that! 
BTW, I love RHD Corrados (on top of that, yours is unusual colour), one of these days I'll buy one and import it to the US! I have a request, although it's not Eaton related....Could you please post up a pic of the interior showing the steering wheel and driver's side seat?
I've given thought to just importing the parts to do a RHD Conversion into my Corrado, would you have any idea of how hard it would be to get those parts?


Thanks








I don't actually have any interior pics, but if you PM me I'll send you some so we don't take this thread too far off topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It will be dead easy to get the parts for a RHD conversion - would you like a grey or black interior?








Mikki x


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton girl representin'... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Thanks








I don't actually have any interior pics, but if you PM me I'll send you some so we don't take this thread too far off topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It will be dead easy to get the parts for a RHD conversion - would you like a grey or black interior?








Mikki x

Black of course! Maybe Grey at some point, if I ever get another Corrado with that colour interior. 
I'll shout you an IM, I wouldn't want to get this threat off course too badly either...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton girl representin'... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_
Women can use sex to get what they want. Men can't because sex *is* what they want








Mikki x

Great sig....but there's a lot of women still looking for great sex.....
So the law of supply and demand still applies


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Eaton girl representin'... (OhioBenz)*









Very true, but thats an entirely different bunch of forums


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

just picked up my M90 today.. Setup should be done in 2 weeks.


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

does anyone have a picture of the bracket for the m90


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtipeteVRT* »_does anyone have a picture of the bracket for the m90 


what bracket, ones we have made to fit our cars?? the oem brackets from the supercoupe?? the oem brackets from the gtp?? the oem G-lader brackets??
if you look further back in the posts, you will see many different examples of brackets for the M90.. for use in the corrado G60 application... some of them are quite detailed...
-nate


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

a simple m90 to g60 bracket.. I need a picture of A bracket that works for the m90 to g60...
I just need a close up picture of one..


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtipeteVRT* »_a simple m90 to g60 bracket.. I need a picture of A bracket that works for the m90 to g60...
I just need a close up picture of one.. 



look back 3 pages..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5
all of my brackets are shown right there....
the "nose" bracket is actually bolted directly to the outlet of the charger, and then extends to the original nose-mount for the g60 charger bracket.. this assisted in keeping everything square & true while fabbing.
if you look 4 pages back, you'll see another possibility...
if you search for posts by wolf rocco you'll see even more options/possibilities
-nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
all of my brackets are shown right there....
the "nose" bracket is actually bolted directly to the outlet of the charger, and then extends to the original nose-mount for the g60 charger bracket.. this assisted in keeping everything square & true while fabbing.
if you search for posts by wolf rocco you'll see even more options/possibilities
-nate

Nate,
Most of the pics are for M62 installs, not M90.
Wolf's Pics arent showing up anymore - searched and found his post from 04
Your pics don't really show the mounting very clear.
Mine is going on an ABA-16v so its even more space constricted...
Sometimes pics just help us get ideas on options to solve our install probs.... i dont think theres a lot of us out there just trying to copy what others have.
Swingwing - i practically gave you the G60 bracket - how bout you return the favor & post a charger mounted to it... pref an M90???


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
Swingwing - i practically gave you the G60 bracket - how bout you return the favor & post a charger mounted to it... pref an M90???

OB, sorry about not getting those pics for the posting yet. I finally have some time I can get a few things done tonight, and I'll at least get the pics into my personal e-mail account as attachments. 
The M90 is the only way to go, just the 1st gens suck. I'm actually looking at buying one of the MPx models for the production fit kit, not like the gen of charger is a big whoop though, other than the intake porting.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
Nate,
Most of the pics are for M62 installs, not M90.
Wolf's Pics arent showing up anymore - searched and found his post from 04
Your pics don't really show the mounting very clear.
Mine is going on an ABA-16v so its even more space constricted...
Sometimes pics just help us get ideas on options to solve our install probs.... i dont think theres a lot of us out there just trying to copy what others have.
Swingwing - i practically gave you the G60 bracket - how bout you return the favor & post a charger mounted to it... pref an M90???

i'm sorry, i thought that there were at least 2 M90 installs in those pictures, and i thought they were relatively clear.
i don't know how else to show my mounting plates.. one of the pictures shows the "rear" mounting bracket quite clearly.. it really doesn't get any simpler... there is a plate bolted to the block @ the g60 tail-bracket location... which then goes up and has 3 bolt-holes for the 3 main M90 mounting locations... i described the nose-mount as best i could.. it is a flat plate bolted onto the outlet of the M90, and continues all the way up to the nose-mount from the G60 bracket... there is a plate there that holds the M90 @ 90 degrees to the G60 nose-bracket (welded on)... this entire plate is then bolted on (using 2 bolts) to the G60 nose-bracket.. I had to cut the upper section of the stock G60 nose-bracket to clear the M90 snout.
I appologize for sounding "short" in my post, i would love to share my info, but am posting from work, and probly shouldn't be on the 'tex here... so quick = better








if i can help out any, please... let me know what you need better photos of....
I have alot more photos in my gallery @ hotdubs.com lemme find the link & maybe it will help more...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

the other end of the nose bracket








the "tail" bracket which on the M90 is actually the main mounting location...








if you picture the alternator in there, the "front" bolt on the M90 "tail" bracket... doesn't fit so well with the alternator... i actually had some severe rubbing issues with the head of the bolt, and the alternator... so i ground a small bit of aluminum out of the alt casing... then said "screw it".. and jsut didn't put that bolt back in








with mine, another "tight" point is the top of the oil-cooler mount... the M90 inlet, just BARELY clears it.. i think this is shown in my earlier pics..
hopefully this helps..
of course, as i mentioned before, all these are probly going to be going away completely, as the PG block is going away, and a 9A 16V is going in it's place








-nate


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

good picture there. 
If you ever uninstall your kit take a snap pic of the bracket it self. Im going to figure out something.. 
Ill take pics of my bracket when i finish it up.. Maybe by the end of next week..


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (need a vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need a vdub* »_Here are mine again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































And in case it ever wants to blow up I am prepared with something else. 



















do you have a picture of your bracket. So far i've seen 3 diff ways to mount this charger and i like this one here. I want to keep it clean and simple.. do you have a bottom picture of the bracket.. 

This way looks alot easier to mount the charger.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (GtipeteVRT)*

my guess is (swingwings setup)... uses a plate on the block (where the G60 tail bracket came from)... which comes up.. and is triangular.. to hit the 3 "stock" mounting points from the M90... there would be a square hole in such a design, to allow an outlet plate to be bolted onto the outlet, sending the boost outlet down & to the passenger side..

my assembly is all completely apart... i'll be down @ the car on sunday.. i'll see if i can't take some pictures that will better illustrate it..
-nate


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks nate sounds good


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*

swingwing will have to chime in.. but.. looking @ those shots.... there is no way the radiator shroud is still there... at least.. not w/out some serious modifications... i know mine JUST BARELY clears the rad shroud... just something else to think about.
-nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

my plan for the ABA-16v is to make an H2O or Freon IC sandwich, raise the Eaton so it goes Direct to Head, relocate alt to the rear and keep the AC.... but since all this is getting stuffed into a Rabbit, it may end up different








has anyone got a link to the M90 setup/mount that Sam had in his Rabbit? I never saw how it was mounted but remember seeing the vids - and knowing i was going to do that to my bunny


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

sam = wolf rocco??
if so...
and i may be out on a limb here, but.. i believe... take swingwing's setup... and "clock" the eaton by 180 deg.. so the outlet went straight up... he then piped that off to the stock G60 intercooler.... 
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_swingwing will have to chime in.. but.. looking @ those shots.... there is no way the radiator shroud is still there... at least.. not w/out some serious modifications... i know mine JUST BARELY clears the rad shroud... just something else to think about.
-nate

Yup, I had to modify the fan shroud, but honestly not much. You won't see the fan shroud in the pic I'm getting ready to get hosted because I haven't gotten around to re-installing it yet, but I'm working on a theory that'll keep the fan shround from having to be cut on, but this is only good for non-AC cars. 
I haven't driven the car any distance at all, only around the block as I make tweaks. I just bought 15" Corrado steeleis for it and I have to put those on before I start driving it.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_sam = wolf rocco??
if so...
and i may be out on a limb here, but.. i believe... take swingwing's setup... and "clock" the eaton by 180 deg.. so the outlet went straight up... he then piped that off to the stock G60 intercooler.... 
-nate

check this short thread... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=249929 somewhere i have a link to his website and video clips of his autoX runs.
if the numbers cited are real - which the hint at dyno leads me to believe they are - thats way more than anyone here has posted....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

more links...
http://the16v.com/super_rabbit/


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

looking @ that setup, i don't believe sam = wolf rocco.. completely different setup (i think).. but it's been a long day, and i'm not 100% sure..
either way... my suggestion is.. (in terms of setting up an M90 in the engine bay).... just make it fit!








-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

OB, you have an IM... Please get back to me as soon as it's convienient. Thanks!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_OB, you have an IM... Please get back to me as soon as it's convienient. Thanks!

replied


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_ Eaton Install pic! 











_Modified by OhioBenz at 8:53 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## G60Scuzz (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Well over a year later this thread is still here, the one time that I look in this forum and here is what I see..








I sold my setup long ago, however I miss it so much that I am considering another one..


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (G60Scuzz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60Scuzz* »_Well over a year later this thread is still here, the one time that I look in this forum and here is what I see..








I sold my setup long ago, however I miss it so much that I am considering another one..

yep..
things that have motivated me to want to do this some years ago, and continue to make me want to do it:
( found at http://the16v.com/super_rabbit/rabvideo.htm )
http://the16v.com/media/video/dyno/sr_3.ram
http://the16v.com/media/video/h2ofest/len6.ram
http://the16v.com/media/video/h2ofest/h2ofest1.ram
http://the16v.com/media/video/h2ofest/sambig.ram


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Hey man 
sorry my pic's were not working anymore these are very old pics the setup is still working fine 
a little tip i have it your going to mount the charger like mine using the snout hole get a small chunk of pipe cut and fit it between the 2 holes so when you tighten the bolt you dont have to worry about cracking the charger snout.

here is a pic of the rear bracket 








rear again 









front bracket


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (wolf rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolf rocco* »_Hey man 
sorry my pic's were not working anymore these are very old pics the setup is still working fine 


thanks for posting the pix again!
i really wonder what it will be like to have the alternator in the back and a 16v head on it - in a Rabbit...
got an e-mail back from samrabbit - his setup is still running strong also. Once again, not sure how many people can say they ran a G-lader for that many years, racing etc


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtipeteVRT* »_a simple m90 to g60 bracket.. I need a picture of A bracket that works for the m90 to g60...
I just need a close up picture of one.. 

Got enuf pix now Pete


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

i'll be working on my set up this weekend.. I will post pics also.. 
I have a fresh rebuilt M90..


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*

wow, lots of updates this weekend! OB.. thanks for the pix! same to you Wolf Rocco... i really like that nose-mount!! i may have to see about trying something like that out with my new setup.. we'll see how everything goes together with the new engine...
speaking of.... (i'll post pictures later)... tossed my spare block & trans in after re-doing the entire front-end of the corrado... talked to my machine-shop & he's hoping to have my block done for next week... sooo mock-up of new piping, charger brackets, and 16V serpentine setup... begins soon... then, hopefully a very short 500+ miles of NA to make sure i don't have weird noises... and then many miles of VERY weird noises!
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_









_Modified by OhioBenz at 8:53 PM 5-12-2007_

Thanks for posting the pic of my Eaton conversion OB, I probably could've never figured it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This isn't going to be the production type kit, but will fit in a similar manner. The biggest thing I was concerned with was making sure the fit was as close to a DIY fit as possible. It's tight, and really should've gotten more pics of it, this pic doesn't do it any justice at all...


_Modified by swingwing205 at 6:57 AM 5-14-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Thanks for posting the pic of my Eaton conversion OB, I probably could've never figured it out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
This isn't going to be the production type kit, but will fit in a similar manner. The biggest thing I was concerned with was making sure the fit was as close to a DIY fit as possible. It's tight, and really should've gotten more pics of it, this pic doesn't do it any justice at all...

_Modified by swingwing205 at 6:57 AM 5-14-2007_

swingwing..
that looks really nice! My only question is.... your inlet pipe....or.. inlet manifold thingy.. are you planning on making a smoother-flowing design? that looks like alot of "square" 90deg bends... not a very smooth airflow path
i'm not trying to critique.. i really like the looks of it.. just noticing the integrated boost return/vapor inlet.. nicely done!
no rubbing issues with the upper coolant hose?
how much did you need to alter your rad shroud? i'm curious as to how much/what kind of alterations were performed..
again, very clean install! what kind of a price-point are you looking at for the kit (minus the m90)? if you prefer to not release those #'s until you have a full kit... just IM me?
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
swingwing..
that looks really nice! My only question is.... your inlet pipe....or.. inlet manifold thingy.. are you planning on making a smoother-flowing design? that looks like alot of "square" 90deg bends... not a very smooth airflow path
i'm not trying to critique.. i really like the looks of it.. just noticing the integrated boost return/vapor inlet.. nicely done!
no rubbing issues with the upper coolant hose?
how much did you need to alter your rad shroud? i'm curious as to how much/what kind of alterations were performed..
again, very clean install! what kind of a price-point are you looking at for the kit (minus the m90)? if you prefer to not release those #'s until you have a full kit... just IM me?
-Nate

There's a lot that has to be considered for the production kit, I'm not sure about pricing yet, because I have to figure out what materials time ect will have to go into it.
The fan shroud has some modification to it, once I get a chance I'll snap a pic and let you see it. This proto kit is just that, and the production kit will fit A LOT better. The intake manifold I made is squarish for sure, but believe it or not, it flows really well. There is no constriction. A lot of math went into that just to make sure of that. 
The production part might even be cast, but this proto fit kit at least gives me an idea of what I need to do with changes. The intak set up will be improved with the next build.
There is no rubbing issues with that hose BTW. That's the part I'm actually very proud of, and that was necessary for the kit to be DIY. My initial goal was to make a kit that would allow someone with just basic mechanical skills to save there Corrado, because when I came up with the idea, everyone was parting out their C cars because of blown/worn out chargers.
I'm doing a partial re-design to accomplish what I've just spoken about. The looks will be sharp and easier to make, plus I think (only fopr sure I'll know after testing it, which I'm going to give the car Hades to test it), that the re-design should be even stouter and more orbust to handle grueling conditions (full blown Rallye racing!). That's the goal....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

swingwing..
once again, i wasn't trying to criticize your work, the engineer in me was curious as to how things were setup, rubbing, flow, etc...
of course, without being able to see the inside of the inlet manifold, i can't tell if it has smooth transitions, curved flow-walls, anything.. that's why i was asking!
I think that the non-rubbing hose is indeed an accomplishment, as there really isn't a heck of alot of room in that enginebay.. especially for an M90!
I think you've done a heck of a job, and i can't wait to see full-blown final products!
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_swingwing..
once again, i wasn't trying to criticize your work, the engineer in me was curious as to how things were setup, rubbing, flow, etc...


Nate, I understand, no offence taken. Being honest with you though, the transitions inside I haven't smoothed out into curves, that's a later project I'll be doing, so the flow would be slightly impeeded, but only slightly, although over the course of time that slightly turns into a lot. I just had to get this kit onto the motor and drive it, it's sat too long as it is, and needs to see some roadtime. Small touches like that I'll get to, and the production kit will already have that kind of thing done.
I blew off a vaccum hose yesterday, initially I thought that I broke the BOV, because there was a constant woosh sound until I floored it. The car lost some power until it was floored, and the bypass valve was totally closed.
Once I found the vacuum hose that got blew off (the one that's about 3/8" id running off the bypass), the thing had full power again. And it's strong running, a good base to work with. I still need the 3.5 bar FPR and a good chip (likely an SNS st4, this one seems the logical choice, props to SNS). Right now, with the 10% overdrive pulley (actually one made to that spec, but 6 groove instead of 8 groove like the SC pulley was), @ 5500 rpm I'm making 13/14lbs boost, and it idles @ 16/17 hg. this is on a 1st gen M90 that's gotten a PM by myself. I really want the 2nd gen now!
Now I'm really pumped up, because this thing is very close to done. I bought 15" Corrado steelies for it (brand new from Impex), and next week it's my daily driver. This Corrado has got it's groove back!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Nate, I understand, no offence taken. Being honest with you though, the transitions inside I haven't smoothed out into curves, that's a later project I'll be doing, so the flow would be slightly impeeded, but only slightly, although over the course of time that slightly turns into a lot. I just had to get this kit onto the motor and drive it, it's sat too long as it is, and needs to see some roadtime. Small touches like that I'll get to, and the production kit will already have that kind of thing done.
I blew off a vaccum hose yesterday, initially I thought that I broke the BOV, because there was a constant woosh sound until I floored it. The car lost some power until it was floored, and the bypass valve was totally closed.
Once I found the vacuum hose that got blew off (the one that's about 3/8" id running off the bypass), the thing had full power again. And it's strong running, a good base to work with. I still need the 3.5 bar FPR and a good chip (likely an SNS st4, this one seems the logical choice, props to SNS). Right now, with the 10% overdrive pulley (actually one made to that spec, but 6 groove instead of 8 groove like the SC pulley was), @ 5500 rpm I'm making 13/14lbs boost, and it idles @ 16/17 hg. this is on a 1st gen M90 that's gotten a PM by myself. I really want the 2nd gen now!
Now I'm really pumped up, because this thing is very close to done. I bought 15" Corrado steelies for it (brand new from Impex), and next week it's my daily driver. This Corrado has got it's groove back!


sounds great man.. sounds great!!! I know my setup, with the sns stg4, 3.5 fpr, stock injectors.. running approx 15psi @ redline.. and 268/260 cam, put 150/150 last spring... so.. with some good tuning, your setup really should work out good!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
sounds great man.. sounds great!!! I know my setup, with the sns stg4, 3.5 fpr, stock injectors.. running approx 15psi @ redline.. and 268/260 cam, put 150/150 last spring... so.. with some good tuning, your setup really should work out good!

Yup, or so I hope. I'm going to get those go-fast parts sometime next month. I have to get in on the road first, then we'll see about the FPR/Chip/ and possible a cam. As for the cam, I'm not sure about what to use, I'm not a real upper end speed fanatic, but I must have launch (lovin' the TQ!), and gobs of it! And as long as my mid range is still good, I'll be happy. 
The 2nd gen charger w/ an even bigger pulley (3.55, over the 3.29 right now) is the next step. I'm trying to slow the RPM of the whatever charger I'm going to use down, while getting very close to the same amount of boost (fresh 2nd gen should achieve this), and since the charger will slow down, the charge air will be cooler. Thinker fatter cooler air means nice performance. But right now, that's on the backburner...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

i have a stage V chip available....


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_i have a stage V chip available....

A st5 SNS chip? I might be interested, but I'd have to talk with Sam and see if this is adviseable for this car with what I'm working with, or see what else is needed. Seems to me he said that a much better IC was a must have for the st5 chip, but I'll ask him for the tech talk on it...


----------



## Axel Foley (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

where would i find one of these eaton chargers for sale?
my friend wants to put one on his fox, would there be any worthwhile gain in whp?


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

Im thinking about selling my charger.. Is freshly rebuilt. 0 miles on it, looks new from the out side and it has a small pulley. 
I paid alot but it was worth it.. 
I know new these bad boys go for $2,300 to $2,800 from the Eaton company..
But make some offers if i dont get what i paid for im dropping it in soon.. 
the reason why im selling it is cause i want to buy a G35 infiniti and my rado is going as well..


----------



## Axel Foley (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*

i read in this thread they can be had for pretty cheap? 
i couldnt find any in classifieds, do they come stock on anything you might find in a junkyard?


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

I paid 800 for mine. Reuilt with a small pulley rated 18psi to the 5.7L lighting that it came off. Not a junk yard supercharger it came off cause the guy swap to a turbo kit.
I'll let go of it for $650 and theres no one out there with a cleaner or with no miles on their M90 than mine.. 
I will post pics..


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my Eaton M90 





The IC is for sale too. $150


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

Is everyone alive in here.. 
I sold my car.. 
But it was nice to talk to the eaton fans..


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*

i think most of us have more pressing things to do than sit on the 'tex... such as fixing our broke-azz cars








as for your eaton coming off a 5.7 lighting.. you were lied to... the lighting uses the eaton m112... the M90 cannot flow enough air to supply an NA 5.7... let alone build positive pressure. Also, they would not be using a 1st gen M90 such as the pictures you have posted.. (non-coated rotors, oval intake ports...)
not trying to be mean, but.. you're blowing out alot of smoke... , or the ford engineers are dummer than i thought...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Axel Foley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Axel Foley* »_i read in this thread they can be had for pretty cheap? 
i couldnt find any in classifieds, do they come stock on anything you might find in a junkyard?









search ebay for "eaton m90" "thunderbird supercharger" "tbird supercharger" "couger xr7 supercharger" "tbird m90" etc... 
you can pick up a CLEAN M90... for $150-$200 every day of the week.. you *might* need to replace the snout coupler.. but that's about it..


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
search ebay for "eaton m90" "thunderbird supercharger" "tbird supercharger" "couger xr7 supercharger" "tbird m90" etc... 
you can pick up a CLEAN M90... for $150-$200 every day of the week.. you *might* need to replace the snout coupler.. but that's about it..

Yup, they're dirt cheap, and it's a promise that unless you're really abusing them, the M90's will never break on you. Unlike the G Lader.
I'm waiting on metal boost tubes, and a 3.5 fpr at the moment, then I get to put everything back together (I've lost count on how many times I've taken stuff apart just to tweek), and my new tires are on the way. Brand new Corrado 15" steelies and Kumho Exta ASX's, and an alignment, and this car is officially roadworthy. Man has this been a long road.
This long weekend I'm coming back into work to complete a special pulley for this set up, and we're going to run a little lower boost level just for a while to see how performance goes. I'm trying to dial this thing in just as a dialy driver first, then the real mods begin once I'm happy that it's up to snuff...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Yup, they're dirt cheap, and it's a promise that unless you're really abusing them, the M90's will never break on you. Unlike the G Lader.


to really put it into perspective....
when i first had my M90 setup on the corrado... the guy that did the welding on my intake tube.. got LOTS of weld spatter inside the tube... and we didn't clean it out as well as we should have..








Soo.. about a month after the install.. i start hearing this NASTY rattling/clunking coming from the charger.. i'm all "wtf!?!?!".. took it out & stripped it down.. had a chunk of weld-spatter that got sucked into the rotors.. slightly smaller than a .177 cal BB. I took out my file set.. carefully filed down the raised protrusions on the rotors... handed it to a friend w/a tig... tossed a little filler weld in... called it done.. drove it another 5k miles after that.. then put it up for the winter..
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
to really put it into perspective....
when i first had my M90 setup on the corrado... the guy that did the welding on my intake tube.. got LOTS of weld spatter inside the tube... and we didn't clean it out as well as we should have..










I could see where that one was heading...Not good at all. But, I would've thought that the charger should've locked up and refused to spin. That's totally amazing that it didn't, and even more so that all you had to do was the small amount to repair it.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
I could see where that one was heading...Not good at all. But, I would've thought that the charger should've locked up and refused to spin. That's totally amazing that it didn't, and even more so that all you had to do was the small amount to repair it. 

oh, it still spun... sounded like it was eating small children & buckets of gravel.. but it still spun... still gave me 15 psi while doing so too








reason # 59081234897981263 why i love my heaton








-nate


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

alright great you can buy one for 150 or 200. can you find one with 0 miles. Is rebuilt.. 
do your math, cost of a rebuilt plus charger plus a 17psi pulley. 
$600 what im asking... 
buy your 70k or 90k charger of ebay then.. 
I sold it already so no biggie.. 
have a good holiday im off to the bahamas for 2 weeks.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GtipeteVRT* »_alright great you can buy one for 150 or 200. can you find one with 0 miles. Is rebuilt.. 
do your math, cost of a rebuilt plus charger plus a 17psi pulley. 
$600 what im asking... 
buy your 70k or 90k charger of ebay then.. 
I sold it already so no biggie.. 
have a good holiday im off to the bahamas for 2 weeks. 

holy crap dude... someone asked how much they went for... I said you can get them for $200...
I ALSO said that you were mis-representing your product.. it could NOT come from a lightning... because it can't even start to flow enough air to actually supercharge a lightning... 
I didn't say that you were asking too much $$ for your eaton... 
and, my 70 or 90k charger from ebay.... which after i sold the piping that came with it.. cost me < $100... and is putting 15 psi into my G60 engine.. with the STOCK pulley... 
so, with that being said.. enjoy your holiday in the bahamas... wish i was going there frankly...


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

ZZ Performance has new Gen 5 M90's for 950.00. You find used Gen 5's for around 600-700 on 3800Pro forums.


_Modified by rek at 7:43 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (rek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rek* »_ZZ Performance has new Gen 5 M90's for 950.00. You find used Gen 5's for around 600-700 on 3800Pro forums.

_Modified by rek at 7:43 PM 5-25-2007_

i believe that's 950. with a core charge isnt it? either way... i might be tempted to purchase a Gen5 down the road, and slap that onto the corrado.. thanks for the info!
-nate


----------



## rek (Jan 3, 2007)

Brand new no core needed. 
http://www.zzperformance.com/g...d=106


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (rek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rek* »_Brand new no core needed. 
http://www.zzperformance.com/g...d=106

WOW.. that's awesome! thanks for the lead!
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
WOW.. that's awesome! thanks for the lead!
-nate

Wow, that's dirt cheap for a brand new eaton! I just wish that it was the ford style unit...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Wow, that's dirt cheap for a brand new eaton! I just wish that it was the ford style unit...

that would help wouldn't it?
on a related note..
ripped into my car s'more this weekend... as some know, i'm doing a 16Vm90... located my alt under the charger, using the AC brackets.. and a Mk3 alternator... minor alterations (most of which weren't needed) to the AC bracket, and she sits pretty... no need to run an AC Delete WP pulley... just need to fit some idlers in there for belt routing, and i'll be stylin!
Also started reworking my supercharger brackets so it is more of a bolt-in "cage" that suspends the charger... cause currently, it SUX trying to pull/install the charger... 
pix will follow later this eve
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
Also started reworking my supercharger brackets so it is more of a bolt-in "cage" that suspends the charger... cause currently, it SUX trying to pull/install the charger... 


I've had to do a re-design on my kit too, don't feel bad about it. All I need now is the machine tools and I can rock. 
The current design I have on my car is really hard to take out, takes about 15 minutes. I know that's probably quicker than the G Lader but it's still too long, plus frustrating. I've had to look at the re-design with a view of longevity over the long haul in ultra horrible race conditions (rallye racing). I think the current design would be just fine, but anything can be improved on...


----------



## vdub4tw (Nov 16, 2006)

i read back that there is kits for eatons to g60s... anyone have links for it?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdub4tw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub4tw* »_i read back that there is kits for eatons to g60s... anyone have links for it?

There are 2 types of Eatons being used on G60's, the m62 and the m90. JoeZX6 was making m62 kits, but don't know if he still is. I'll be producing m90 kits, and as a matter of fact, my current kit will be for sale soon. 
If you're interested, please IM me. Thanks!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
There are 2 types of Eatons being used on G60's, the m62 and the m90. JoeZX6 was making m62 kits, but don't know if he still is. I'll be producing m90 kits, and as a matter of fact, my current kit will be for sale soon. 
If you're interested, please IM me. Thanks!

i'm fairly sure JoeZX6 made a single M62 kit... 1990vwcorrado or something like that.. was the only one (that i know of) that ever had it in their car... but, pretty sure they sold the car/kit a while back....
-nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
I've had to do a re-design on my kit too, don't feel bad about it. All I need now is the machine tools and I can rock. 
The current design I have on my car is really hard to take out, takes about 15 minutes. I know that's probably quicker than the G Lader but it's still too long, plus frustrating. I've had to look at the re-design with a view of longevity over the long haul in ultra horrible race conditions (rallye racing). I think the current design would be just fine, but anything can be improved on...

heck, even my old setup only took me 15 minutes to rip out... from the time i popped the hood, to the time i set the eaton on the ground... 
re-install took about 18-20 minutes... 
I don't feel bad about redesigning mine.. not even remotely.. esp considering i've moved it from a PG block, to a full 9A setup.. i figure a redesign is due on it... started pricing/sourcing some nice stainless for it this morn too








-nate


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

















well it took a while to get the pics up, let alone get the eaton in and the C running properly....but here it is.
I have no clue what the #'s are yet...the MFA readins were.nt too impresive, but i'll get some solid info soon. all i know is, its a million times better than N/A
If the set up looks framilure (cant spell?), it belonged to "limecorrado" i had to modify it, but the eaton and the FMIC came from him....thanks Dan.

_Modified by pipes26 at 11:53 PM 5-30-2007_


_Modified by pipes26 at 7:24 AM 6-1-2007_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_
I have no clue what the #'s are yet...the MFA readins were.nt too impresive, but i'll get some solid info soon. all i know is, its a million times better than N/A.


Probably the reason you're not getting out of the kit the performance you've expected is that it's going to have to work really hard to make the boost, and the heat it's going to make is going to cause the charge air to not be as dense as it should be mass-wise. The denser the air, the more the Digi1 fuel management is going to be able to put fuel to it, and the more power you'll ultimately make. This is the biggest reason I decided on the M90, I can slow it down if nothing else....
BTW, what kind of chip are you running? If it's stock, you won't be happy unless you upgrade to something w/ more potential, which is where I'm at currently. I'd recommend that you install a BOV as well, and don't bother with the recirc bypass bs. 


_Modified by swingwing205 at 7:32 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: hot charge air*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Probably the reason you're not getting out of the kit the performance you've expected is that it's going to have to work really hard to make the boost, and the heat it's going to make is going to cause the charge air to not be as dense as it should be mass-wise. The denser the air, the more the Digi1 fuel management is going to be able to put fuel to it, and the more power you'll ultimately make. This is the biggest reason I decided on the M90, I can slow it down if nothing else....




_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
... if my little spreadsheet calculations are correct...
a M62 displaces .85 L/rev irrc
if you have a 7000 rpm redline, with a 78mm charger pulley and a stock ABA crank pulley - your charger will be spinning 11900rpm and you'll be making 18.6psi
an h2O cooler may help - but *thats going to be some hot air!!*

Exactly correct... I thought that was an M62 Charger


_Modified by OhioBenz at 11:30 AM 5-31-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Probably the reason you're not getting out of the kit the performance you've expected is that it's going to have to work really hard to make the boost, and the heat it's going to make is going to cause the charge air to not be as dense as it should be mass-wise. The denser the air, the more the Digi1 fuel management is going to be able to put fuel to it, and the more power you'll ultimately make. This is the biggest reason I decided on the M90, I can slow it down if nothing else....
BTW, what kind of chip are you running? If it's stock, you won't be happy unless you upgrade to something w/ more potential, which is where I'm at currently. I'd recommend that you install a BOV as well, and don't bother with the recirc bypass bs. 

_Modified by swingwing205 at 7:32 AM 5-31-2007_

I am leary of putting a BOV on the corrado.. because of the "digital" nature of a BOV, whereas the mechanical butterfly setup that is on it stock.. is a linear progression.. less drivetrain shock.. 
as for bothering with the recirc... just take the stock bypass valve.. and dump it to atmosphere... that's what i've been running for a few years now.. SOOO much extra noise though... omg... 
is that an M45 in there!?! it's so CUTE!
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
I am leary of putting a BOV on the corrado.. because of the "digital" nature of a BOV, whereas the mechanical butterfly setup that is on it stock.. is a linear progression.. less drivetrain shock.. 
-nate

Yeah, the driveline extra abuse is the only downside to the BOV, although I'm not so sure if that's going to be applicable in lower boost levels (and watch for me just saying that, that I end up blowing up my motor







, hey at least I can smile about it before it happens...). Im setting the boost to lower levels myself, I'm more or less worried about making it a daily driver right now, nothing überperforming, yet.
Venting to atmosphere will keep down the extra abuse, but man this car came alive with the BOV in place, holy crap Batman! The biggest thing with the BOV I'm running (HKS) is that it seems to seal back up a little early, and couple that up with an automatic tranny car (yuck), and sometimes the performance if you get on the gaspedal it isn't all that good, minus the torque response of course. I'm thinking about making something that'll aloow the bypass to actuate to atmosphere if the gaspedal isn't being pushed on, just to take away a little bit of strain off the charger because of the function of the BOV...
Now one other thing, if I do go back to allowing the bypass to vent back to atmosphere, let's use the blowing air to do something worthwhile, like maybe blowing back over the charger to help cool it down some. 


_Modified by swingwing205 at 12:51 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

yes gentlemen, all of what you say is true. I threw this setup in pretty much just as i bought it, cause my raddo was/is my daily and i needed it to be on the road...but now that its in a driving nicely, i can start to play with it. especialy after the summer season when i put it away for the winter, then there will be some seriouse work...but it does work nicely for now.
Im running the stock chip at the molment. i have a p-chip, but i dont even think im going to bother putting it in. sns stage 5 is on the "to do list", just dont know when im going to get around to it.
Its an M62 of a late 90's mercedes SL i was told....but yea its nice and compact....could almost fit it in anything.
i still have a few things to do before i can strat on actual "performance upgrades" such as e-brake cables, hood cable, vac line inspection/replace...blah blah blah the typical ****. then i'll start on the chip, cam, block off the recirc, bypass or re route the isv, get a new bumper so i can properly mount my FMIC without having to chop the rebar....and the list goes on as we all know.
i didnt mean to make it sound like its not a lot of fun...it is boosting and does have kick which i love.....but yea always wanting more. it will come with patients. thanks for the input boys.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_yes gentlemen, all of what you say is true. I threw this setup in pretty much just as i bought it, cause my raddo was/is my daily and i needed it to be on the road...but now that its in a driving nicely, i can start to play with it. especialy after the summer season when i put it away for the winter, then there will be some seriouse work...but it does work nicely for now.
Im running the stock chip at the molment. i have a p-chip, but i dont even think im going to bother putting it in. sns stage 5 is on the "to do list", just dont know when im going to get around to it.
Its an M62 of a late 90's mercedes SL i was told....but yea its nice and compact....could almost fit it in anything.
i still have a few things to do before i can strat on actual "performance upgrades" such as e-brake cables, hood cable, vac line inspection/replace...blah blah blah the typical ****. then i'll start on the chip, cam, block off the recirc, bypass or re route the isv, get a new bumper so i can properly mount my FMIC without having to chop the rebar....and the list goes on as we all know.
i didnt mean to make it sound like its not a lot of fun...it is boosting and does have kick which i love.....but yea always wanting more. it will come with patients. thanks for the input boys.

that sounds about like my "todo" list... i've finally slimmed mine down though.. now it's just at "replace the motor".. such a minor thing








oh, and trying to mount my FMIC as well, without hacking up the entire bumper rebar.... ugh.. why oh why did i buy that gignormous IC?? oh yeah... to keep an eaton happy








-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

The FMIC is going to be a future project for sure on my end as well, but I've got to do some studying up on what type first. I've seen some IC installs that don't look good at all (triple gaudy, just nasty although I'm sure they worked), and I don't want that for my ride. To a certain point, the more charge tract, the better, there won't be lag at all to the point, it's just figuring out to calculate it. The Eaton will fight against itself to push air into the charge tract, and the longer the tract, the more efficient the use of the charger per revolution, because remember, this charger isn't a air compressor (like the Lysholm or G Lader), but rather an air displacer, and this needs to be figured in. Let it feed all the charge air tract it can and the excess isn't going to try to back it's way out thru the charger, just in part because once the hot charge air hits the IC, the mass will become denser, taking up less space. This is where the right size of IC (or FMIC) would be nice to fiugre out, so there would be no
possibility of lag. If the charge air tract is too long, lag is possible.
I really want to wickedly cool down the charge air, just to help shove in the densest mass air I could, and I wouldn't mind even figuring out some way of trying to cool down the air at the Pflow as well, something to help things run cooler is the biggest goal. A cold air intake just isn't going to be enough IMHO. But, I'm not sure what else can be done. 
Anyone have any kind of suggestions on cooling down the air either before or in the intake tract before it hits the charger itself?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_
Im running the stock chip at the molment. i have a p-chip, but i dont even think im going to bother putting it in. *sns stage 5* is on the "to do list", just dont know when im going to get around to it.
i still have a few things to do before i can strat on actual "performance upgrades" such as *e-brake cables, hood cable*  ...blah blah blah 
....
get a *new bumper * so i can properly mount my FMIC without having to chop the rebar.....

i parted a G60 and have all that stuff - including a stage 5 chip never used...


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

hook it up ohio. let me know what your looking to get for all that shia. what bumper do you have?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (pipes26)*

My car is officially a daily driver as of Thursday, just waiting on the new wheels and tires to get thrown onto it, and an alignment job. 
I totally love how this car drives out now, I'm much more impressed than I thought I'd be. Lots of love and work went into this, and now it's paid off.
I'll be getting in touch with you very soon OB to send some more pics. One of 2 things have been changed (I've deleted the BOV, I'm going a different route, the BOV was responsible for overheating my charger which in turn caused ultra hot air to make my boost tube before the IC to fail, now it's cool air, nothing to fail), and I've cleaned the look up a little. Now it's time to just drive this thing, and my Eurovan is killing me on gas, so this is a very welcome change indeed.
Eaton guys shout out!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

dont know if you guys have seen this...

_Quote, originally posted by *PADILLA* »_My compadre Art's pick up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

































@17psi its making some good numbers...supposidly stock bottom w/ ported head. this has cemented my plan to use this charger! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by VWralley at 9:46 AM 6-5-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_dont know if you guys have seen this...









@17psi its making some good numbers...supposidly stock bottom w/ ported head. this has cemented my plan to use this charger! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Modified by VWralley at 9:46 AM 6-5-2007_

wow.. i hadn't seen that... NICE


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

16v head...
way better numbers than BBM gets with the 16v G60 conversion....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_16v head...
way better numbers than BBM gets with the 16v G60 conversion....

now i'm REALLY pumped to see what kind of numbers i get w/my 9a16VM90 here's hoping for good!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

sooo.. have some better pics of my brackets (which are all being redone as we speak... just thought i'd pop these out as ideas for people)
The "nose" bracket.. you can see it uses the outlet bolts to hold both the outlet, AND locate the charger... this is being done away with asap.. 








Both the front, and rear brackets.. the rear bracket bolts to the stock G60 rear bracket points on the block.. and then also uses the 3 "through case" mounting holes on the M90








my wonderful rusty 9A mock-up block & blown-up trans..








and... the cooling for that heaton







it's only 1/2 in there right now.. not fully supported nor located...








here's hoping things straighten out w/my machine shop.. PRONTO.. i wanna put this thing back on the road!
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Man that's a huge IC! But, that install os going to give you a real big advantage over the regular IC. I wanna know how cool the air is coming out of that thing when you get your car up and roadworthy again....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Man that's a huge IC! But, that install os going to give you a real big advantage over the regular IC. I wanna know how cool the air is coming out of that thing when you get your car up and roadworthy again....

you're not kidding.. it's a SPEARCO WAVE core... 12 x 24 x 3.5 3" in/out..
picked it up through Kinetik Motorsports.. they *may* be having another run of them made.. small run anyway...
i must say though.. it took some serious trimming to make it fit







... aka, I have to relocate my friggin front tow-hooks... i might go the MK3 direction, pop out a turn signal.. and thread in a hook.. we'll see how that works out for me... 
i'm going to try and monitor pre and post-IC temps with my wideband setup once it all gets running... will def post up results... this thing should be SOOOO fun when it's running.. hehe








-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Yeah, that should be interesting. I've got to consider some kind of FMIC, but I don't think I'll have the time to go as radical as you are going, that's going to be some work, but nothing worthwhile happens unless you go down the hard road.
I really am curious to see what the charge air temps are once it gets thru that thing. I'd say it's going to be cold. But, please do me a favor once you get it installed and you car running: Record the air temp as soon as you start your car from sitting (engine cold), and then once you hit normal operating engine temperature. 
I really need you give you a shout just to exchange ideas with you. Would you send me your number via IM's? And BTW, are you going to run any kind of fan on the FMIC?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Yeah, that should be interesting. I've got to consider some kind of FMIC, but I don't think I'll have the time to go as radical as you are going, that's going to be some work, but nothing worthwhile happens unless you go down the hard road.
I really am curious to see what the charge air temps are once it gets thru that thing. I'd say it's going to be cold. But, please do me a favor once you get it installed and you car running: Record the air temp as soon as you start your car from sitting (engine cold), and then once you hit normal operating engine temperature. 
I really need you give you a shout just to exchange ideas with you. Would you send me your number via IM's? And BTW, are you going to run any kind of fan on the FMIC? 

i'll send you my #.. good luck catching me when i'm not @ work though







.. seems that's where i live now.. thinking i'm going to put a cot in my office








the fan idea... there is no room to do so... unless i went with a flex-a-lite, or a slim-line.. or something like that.. There will be shrouds to couple the airflow through IC and Rad.. so if the rad fan is running, the air will also be drawn over the IC... 
at the moment however, all my plans may be on hold... my audi A4 DD... just developed transmission noises... ARGH... if it could have held off 2 weeks, i wouldn't be so worried... but.. i may be car shopping this weekend so that I can make it to work & back every day...







which means... no $$ for the corrado to be finished






















anyway.. i'll fire you a number... 
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

That totally sucks dude, but I realize things happen. I kind of have the same thing happening to me right now. I can't seem to find the time to totally finish the Corrado's small issues, which could be big ones if I dont' take care of them (rear wheel bearings need to be replaced, and I just got new tires/wheels, my handling is for total garbage in the rear because of it too)
Keep plugging away at it, you'll get it done soon. I might be driving my Corrado up to Massachusetts once it's totally done, before winter comes. We'll see what I think of reliability when that time comes....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_That totally sucks dude, but I realize things happen. I kind of have the same thing happening to me right now. I can't seem to find the time to totally finish the Corrado's small issues, which could be big ones if I dont' take care of them (rear wheel bearings need to be replaced, and I just got new tires/wheels, my handling is for total garbage in the rear because of it too)
Keep plugging away at it, you'll get it done soon. I might be driving my Corrado up to Massachusetts once it's totally done, before winter comes. We'll see what I think of reliability when that time comes....

yes.. yes that does suck... i've been jonesin for it hard recently too... then i had to go and bone the trans in the audi.. ugh...


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Well, I didn't have the patience to read all 8 pages as I'm at work...but...
1) With all of the Eaton setups lurking, why has nobody offered up brackets? If someone were willing to send me a set, I would make a few more and send them back to you plus a few bucks.
2) Back in the day when I was working at Autotech/Quaife, we had tested Eaton setups as a possible G60 alternative. They were scrapped because of the Eaton's inefficiency at higher (aftermarket) boost levels.
Regardless...I'd be willing to give it a shot using an M90 (we tested M62's). But I don't have the time to drop my car off for weeks to pay someone $1000 bucks to make a bracket. That's pretty much the only thing holding me back.
But I'm fairly certain I could hit the same 200whp I hit with the lysholm. It's just going to take a few more creative mods to get there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_Well, I didn't have the patience to read all 8 pages as I'm at work...but...
1) With all of the Eaton setups lurking, why has nobody offered up brackets? If someone were willing to send me a set, I would make a few more and send them back to you plus a few bucks.
2) Back in the day when I was working at Autotech/Quaife, we had tested Eaton setups as a possible G60 alternative. They were scrapped because of the Eaton's inefficiency at higher (aftermarket) boost levels.
Regardless...I'd be willing to give it a shot using an M90 (we tested M62's). But I don't have the time to drop my car off for weeks to pay someone $1000 bucks to make a bracket. That's pretty much the only thing holding me back.
But I'm fairly certain I could hit the same 200whp I hit with the lysholm. It's just going to take a few more creative mods to get there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

actually brackets are being offered.. swingwing has a prototype that they're using... doing final testing on right now i think.. I.. am making mine on a 9A16V setup. so it's completely different, and its kinda hacked-together anyway..
we've all been discussing the inefficiencies... but we're looking @ cost Vs fun... and for $500-$800, you can have an eaton bolted in... and still make some pretty good power, as opposed to the $2500-$3k for the lysholm setups.. which are more efficient, but... the $/fun just isn't there..
i am looking to have my corrado back on the road in 3 weeks ... then after a break-in.. i'll hit the dyno for some tuning... ready SNS guys?








speaking of... MY BLOCK IS BACK FROM THE SHOP!!! only took 3 months... ugh..
-nate


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Final testing? On a bracket?
It's a solid chunk of metal...either it fits, or it doesn't. lol!








Anyway...I would love to see these brackets...any word on a proposed price? Trust me...you want me to get a set. I will do them justice.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_Final testing? On a bracket?
It's a solid chunk of metal...either it fits, or it doesn't. lol!








Anyway...I would love to see these brackets...any word on a proposed price? Trust me...you want me to get a set. I will do them justice.









is it straight.. will the design allow easy install/removal... does the piping rattle against anything, does the bracket design have weak-points that will crack under changing loads (i know my original did)... do the belts line-up... are you able to apply sufficient tension to the belt to prevent slippage..
ALL very valid things to be testing on a bracket... especially if you are going go produce & sell them... you can't just half-a$$ it and not test... and expect things to go perfectly... besides, it is also the testing of the performance of the eaton replacing the G60... 
-nate


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Right...but those are all things you'd find out within 10 minutes. None of them are wear-related issues.
Anyway...hopefully they will be out soon.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_Right...but those are all things you'd find out within 10 minutes. None of them are wear-related issues.
Anyway...hopefully they will be out soon.

You're right, none of that is "wear" issues, but there are other things to worry about. One thing I thought might be a snag was vibration, but no worries there, very rigid kit. The other thing is making the fit as dialed in as totally possible, since my kit is to be a direct in for a G60 equipped car (things you're aren't considering like how easy to keep A/C, ect...). Can you imagine just how pissed someone would be if I were to claim that the kit was a total DIY that was so simple that a kindergartener could do it (no offence to any kindergartener meant by that, my daughter is that age!), and then it's total apecrap to put in? I'd say I might have a higher than normal return rate with an unapologetic "up yours with this kit" type of situation. Not something that I am eager to rush any product out the door for rest assured. That's a big headashe that I've seen my place of work go thru so many times that I'm convinced I don't want that for myself.
Now, that I've stated that case scenario, all I need to do is tool up for the production. It's not just a "bracket", as you might think, but if you look at the pics that I asked Ohio Benz to host for me (look up and you'll see the pics), then you'll also see it's a complete intake mainifold, as the sole reason I started this Eaton inquest was to save G60 Corrados from being parted, by giving people a choice to SC their cars for a reasonable cost. There was a time when people got over trying to save thier Corrados because of Grenading G Laders....
Since I'll be doing a re-design of my retrofit kit (I won't call it a bracket kit, it's a little more than that), that also is going to take some time. Now, that's something I'm trying to work out right now, because I've actually had more than expected interest in the kit, because it also will fit other 4 cyl VW motors, not just G60 Corrados.
If you're seroius about a retro kit, why not call me? I'll be glad to talk to you about it, Monday would be best (865)329-3419, ask for Toby. If I'm not there, please leave your number and I promise I'll be calling you back.


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

swinging the time thought and effort your putting into this is awsome, im sure everyone with an eaton appreciates it. i havent read a lot, but from what i have read, its based around and M90...maybe do us little guys a favoure and make a couple M62 compatable....id be all over your brackets once your ready. thanks.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_swinging the time thought and effort your putting into this is awsome, im sure everyone with an eaton appreciates it. i havent read a lot, but from what i have read, its based around and M90...maybe do us little guys a favoure and make a couple M62 compatable....id be all over your brackets once your ready. thanks.

I wouldn't mind making an M62 brakcet, but I'd have to choose which M62 to use, whether the Mercedes version (SLK230), or the self contained unit, which I'm going to assume is about as rare as rocking horse crap because I've never seen one for sale. I'm surprised that JoeZX6 isn't still selling his, but I haven't seen him post up on the Vortex for some time, maybe he's moved on from VW's. 
Honestly though, do yourself a favour, and keep an eye open here about the M90 conversion. The reason I'm saying this is because I'm not though playing just yet, and I just bought a brand new 2nd gen S port M90, which is worlds in performance better than the old 1st gens like everyone here is using. I also have made a special pulley for it, and I think good stuff is about to happen with this swap. I'll be posting how things go over the next few weeks and months....


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Cool deal.
Yeah, the M90 would be the only one I'd be interested in. I spent many nights on the phone with Joe as he was developing his kit maybe back in 2001-2002. I haven't seen him around here in a while. I had moved on from VW's, but recently I'm in the market for another G60.
The GLader will be scrapped immediately due to cost, reliability and availability. I've done the lysholm thing, and I've done the turbo thing.
So now it's either a Heaton + nitrous, or a better turbo system + nitrous (my turbo never ran at 100%).
The smaller Heatons are too inefficient at the boost levels I'm looking for, so it would have to be an M90. As for the turbo, I'll be using your typical T3/T04E setup if I go that route. I'm leaning toward turbo due to cost, but we'll see what happens!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_
The smaller Heatons are too inefficient at the boost levels I'm looking for, so it would have to be an M90. As for the turbo, I'll be using your typical T3/T04E setup if I go that route. I'm leaning toward turbo due to cost, but we'll see what happens!

Bingo, the biggest reason that I chose the M90 over the M62. While it's a big charge to fit into the G60 engine bay, it has a potential that IMHO far surpasses the M62's for making cool charge air.
Now, couple that thought with using the more efficient 2nd gen M90, and the potential is even greater for good stuff to happen. While the trubo is cheaper, you'll still have to deal with lag issues, and from what I've understood (never did a turbo install, so honestly I don't have that experience), the turbo set ups are hard to install, whereas the S/C retros out there are simple. I likes some simple stuff....


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

see my hopes/plans are to do the "talked about" eaton+turbo+water/meth install...a little t3 isnt too hard to install on the g60, and the M62 i have can fit in anything (and its already in there) and the water/meth combined with a nice sized front mount should cool this down pretty well...so far its all in my head, with the only solid progress being the eaton so far....but it will happen some day im sure....stupid $.
and yes a better flowing head almost goes without saying...


_Modified by pipes26 at 3:50 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_....stupid $.


yeah.. you're not kiddin... i'm *this* close to having my corrado on the road again... but all the little stuff is nickel & diming me to death... that, and i forget i need it until i'm @ the car (an hour away)...
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Resurrecting this thread....
Nate, I got the Corrado's driveability issues worked out. My M90 kit pushes this thing hard, I'm very plesantly pleased with it. The vacuum hoses are changed out, and the 1 meter hose was in awful shape, on top of being too short by 3 inches. Previous owner must've cut it shorter to remove hosing that had breaks in it, but in the process made the car run like shikaka. Obviously, the PO didn't know anything about these cars...
Boost is officially 11.5 psi @ redline. Car runs awesome, but the auto tranny is a real drag, and I'm thinking about a 5 or 6 speed conversion at this point. The charger kit is holding up very nicely, and testing is over. I just bought a brand new 2nd gen M90 unit, and now the fun will start....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Resurrecting this thread....
Nate, I got the Corrado's driveability issues worked out. My M90 kit pushes this thing hard, I'm very plesantly pleased with it. The vacuum hoses are changed out, and the 1 meter hose was in awful shape, on top of being too short by 3 inches. Previous owner must've cut it shorter to remove hosing that had breaks in it, but in the process made the car run like shikaka. Obviously, the PO didn't know anything about these cars...
Boost is officially 11.5 psi @ redline. Car runs awesome, but the auto tranny is a real drag, and I'm thinking about a 5 or 6 speed conversion at this point. The charger kit is holding up very nicely, and testing is over. I just bought a brand new 2nd gen M90 unit, and now the fun will start....

sweet!
Mine.. welll.. i just got hosed for $150 by a jerk by the name of Kyle Holbein from OH.. goes by the name of vr6 death trap, and semperfijarhead, and betajetta, and some others... for a set of injectors... sooo.. my build has been set back.. again.. due to lack of funds that were complicated by purchasing a new car







HOWEVER... MY 16V head has been p&p... trying to decide if i'm going to go further with the polish.. and give it a mirror finish on intake or exhaust... new block is slowly being assembled... 
I'll bet if you port out that 1st gen.. you'll be seeing MUCH better boost








I'll bet that auto tranny sux.. really glad to hear you got the running issues straightened out! keep updating us!
-Nate


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Looking forward to a dyno of that thing!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Looking forward to a dyno of that thing!









aren't we all








on an up-note... got a tracking number for my injectors today... one step closer to having the car running! wooot!
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Awesome dude! Keep us updated. I'm glad to see that guy trying to fix things. Ah, nothing like the power of the Vortex, and several angry screwed over guys making threats to get someone motivated








BTW, I'm thinking of doing the ABA lower end swap some time in the future, I likes TQ. If I do, I'll have to get a TDI crank for it. And, a 5 speed conversion because I'm really getting tired of the auto tranny in this thing. Sometimes it shifts really nicely, other times it's not so good. VW couldn't build an auto tranny if someone's life depended on it, but IMHO, Corrados were never supposed to have auto trannies.
My Eaton is awesome. Eveen the 1st gen pos is great, and I can't wait to install my 2nd gen charger. I can only imagine the improvement, esp the lower end torque. That's what I'm working for, nice low end throttle responce, rallye race power band!


_Modified by swingwing205 at 7:02 AM 6-20-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
BTW, I'm thinking of doing the ABA lower end swap some time in the future, I likes TQ. If I do, I'll have to get a TDI crank for it. 


thats what i'm building for the Rabbit....
Crank is done - knife edged, lightened, balanced...
Block is bored .040" over
Going to H-Beam forged rods
I have another TDI crank here


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Awesome dude! Keep us updated. I'm glad to see that guy trying to fix things. Ah, nothing like the power of the Vortex, and several angry screwed over guys making threats to get someone motivated








BTW, I'm thinking of doing the ABA lower end swap some time in the future, I likes TQ. If I do, I'll have to get a TDI crank for it. And, a 5 speed conversion because I'm really getting tired of the auto tranny in this thing. Sometimes it shifts really nicely, other times it's not so good. VW couldn't build an auto tranny if someone's life depended on it, but IMHO, Corrados were never supposed to have auto trannies.
My Eaton is awesome. Eveen the 1st gen pos is great, and I can't wait to install my 2nd gen charger. I can only imagine the improvement, esp the lower end torque. That's what I'm working for, nice low end throttle responce, rallye race power band!

_Modified by swingwing205 at 7:02 AM 6-20-2007_

mmmm torque


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (g60_c)*

ive been working on an Eaton m90 project and have decided it wond fit on my car very good...so I might be selling the charger soo if anyone is interested...figured I would give you guys first dibs...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_ive been working on an Eaton m90 project and have decided it wond fit on my car very good...

what were you going to put it into?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

MkV 2.5l rabbit..... the charger is physically to big for the spot I was going to put it...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
mmmm torque









Yeah, and throttle response...Gotta have 'em both! Let's go race in between some trees for a while







I need a co-driver....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Yeah, and throttle response...Gotta have 'em both! Let's go race in between some trees for a while







I need a co-driver....

um.. yeah.. no offense.. but f-that







i like my roads to be paved... at least for hte corrado...
my new parts wagon however.... (insert pic of '07 forester here)... now that would have no issues with the gravel & trees







...
'twas a sad day... cause now my available $$ for corrado parts.. has gone down indeed








oh yeah... just in case it helps anyone here...
I just picked up (4) 3" GM backside idler pulleys, and (4) 3" 6-rib Ford Idler Pulleys (both with a 5/8" bolt hole in the bearing... for use in proper routing of my serp belt setup... and to ensure i actually have belt wrap on the charger & alt... i know i won't be using all of them... but if one of you guys might be able to use 1, please let me know!
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Yeah, I like my roads paved w/ gravel, or at least I like watching people race on those kind of roads. I'd like to do it myself, but that's some $$$. If I did though, I'd have to build a Rabbit with brushguards and AWD. Talk about scary fast rallying. I'm just crazy enough to do it, now all I need is that nagivator....


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
aren't we all








-nate

Yes, I definitely think we all are







. 
The only problem seems to be that we never seem to see one















So what can be done to encourage someone to actually get their car onto a dynojet?


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

i need a charger an a few weeks to make the brackets







(then ill also need an intercooler and piping etc...damn i still need to save alot more $$)
the guy who built my intake is going to help me make some purdy brackets. right now i think im going to run the aba serp setup for the pulleys, mount the alt g60 16v style..


----------



## GtipeteVRT (Aug 25, 2006)

i have a rebuilt charger and a front mount IC for you man. Just let me know i want $350 for the M90 with 0 miles and the FMIC


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GtipeteVRT)*

I would get rid of mine for $200.....very clean....supossedly only has 37,000 miles on it...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

how are you planning on mounting your charger?? that intake isn't going to allow very much room... trust me.. i'm building a 16Vm90... and you aren't going to be fitting it in there w/that intake.. not very easily anyway...
you *could* mount it in the rear like the 16Vg60 alt mount.. but then, where will you put your alt? (you can mount the alt in place of the AC compressor, which is what i've done..... )
looks like you'll have a really nice setup when done!
-Nate



_Modified by g60_c at 4:08 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

are you asking me? im gonna assume yes because the person you quoted is selling their charger...
plan as of now: alt will be the g6016v style, im tryin to figure out if it will be cost effective to drive it off the cam gear (additional pulley).. with that gone, there is more than enough room from what i can tell...my roomate an i looked it over and he has a really good idea of the dimensions on the charger...
ill be able to know more solidly the plan once the alt gets re-located, and i have the charger i am going to use in hand. i JUST got the car back together so im cant afford the charger and boost stuff just yet. but when i do (hopefully only a few weeks from now at most) you two above will def be hearing from me if you still have em around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_are you asking me? im gonna assume yes because the person you quoted is selling their charger...
plan as of now: alt will be the g6016v style, im tryin to figure out if it will be cost effective to drive it off the cam gear (additional pulley).. with that gone, there is more than enough room from what i can tell...my roomate an i looked it over and he has a really good idea of the dimensions on the charger...
ill be able to know more solidly the plan once the alt gets re-located, and i have the charger i am going to use in hand. i JUST got the car back together so im cant afford the charger and boost stuff just yet. but when i do (hopefully only a few weeks from now at most) you two above will def be hearing from me if you still have em around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I like your plan, I am just tryhing to tell you that I really don't htink you can fit the M90 in the alt location (unless you have a short-snout..... the stock M90 snout from a t-bird is just too long).. the rear of the charger casing will hit your oil filter bracket... and then you'll have the fun of trying to run an intake to the charger (due to the oil filter bracket being in the way)...
i only say this to try and give you a little less headache while setting this up... i JUST got done fitting up my M90 to a 9A 16V engine...and it's a VERY tight fit... 
please don't take this as anything more than constructive criticism/throwing ideas around...















-nate


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

no i appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
like i said, i wont have a solid plan until i get the charger im going to use in hand. based on what you are saying ill probably try and get my hands on a short snout unit or see what i can do about making the more readily available one fit


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_no i appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
like i said, i wont have a solid plan until i get the charger im going to use in hand. based on what you are saying ill probably try and get my hands on a short snout unit or see what i can do about making the more readily available one fit









I just came in from the garage (where my 9A M90 setup is sitting)...
you *might* be able to fit the M90 in the Alt location, my suggestion would be.. pick up a G60 charger bracket, and use that to help locate the M90... it may be of assistance... 
you willl probly need to alter/bend your oil dipstick.. just an FYI... depending on how you mount the M90... it may be a different fit on the mkII than in the Corrado... i'm really not sure..
good luck, keep us updated!
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
Yes, I definitely think we all are







. 
The only problem seems to be that we never seem to see one















So what can be done to encourage someone to actually get their car onto a dynojet?


I posted my dyno results from last (i think) spring/summer...when i had my M90 on a PG block.. with a "typical stg 4" setup on it... 150/150... i kNOW the dyno plots got posted up... lemme see if i can find them...
once this engine is done, i'll def have it up on the rollers.. i have several different ones available in the area...

*edit* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2635743
found the old thread... btw.. Thanks to R3 for the scan & hosting
-nate


_Modified by g60_c at 2:08 AM 6-25-2007_


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Wow dude...
Stage 4 Eaton @ 15-16psi w/ FMIC, only making 150/150 to the wheels?! A G-Lader powered Stage 4 makes another 20+whp and 30+wtq!








Either something was wrong with your car, or that's enough to make me scrap my Eaton plans for good.










_Modified by L8 APEKS at 10:18 PM 6-24-2007_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*

lol most stage 4 g60 or lysholm cars would make 150whp on a mustang dyno.
wanna know why? there's no fuel left at stage 4 to run more whp with the stage 4 components.
dynojet 248c would probably give him an extra 15whp. e-z.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_lol most stage 4 g60 or lysholm cars would make 150whp on a mustang dyno.
wanna know why? there's no fuel left at stage 4 to run more whp with the stage 4 components.
dynojet 248c would probably give him an extra 15whp. e-z.

what he said








also.. the car was running in a VERY dangerous way... there is a reason that #3 cyl needs new rings.... i was pushing those poor stock injectors for all they were worth.. and then some... and hoping they would still work ok after 163k miles







.. and the fuel filter... was probly pretty pissed.. i KNOW it had at least 50k on it... 
there are many reasons my engine has been removed, and a new one is being built


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_Wow dude...
Stage 4 Eaton @ 15-16psi w/ FMIC, only making 150/150 to the wheels?! A G-Lader powered Stage 4 makes another 20+whp and 30+wtq!








Either something was wrong with your car, or that's enough to make me scrap my Eaton plans for good.









_Modified by L8 APEKS at 10:18 PM 6-24-2007_

also, keep in mind the HEAT factor here... that starion IC i was using.. while OK..... isn't the best thing in the world.... certainly not for keeping an M90 outlet cool.. 
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
also, keep in mind the HEAT factor here... that starion IC i was using.. while OK..... isn't the best thing in the world.... certainly not for keeping an M90 outlet cool.. 
-nate

Also, the 1st gen charger being used. The 1st gens aren't the greatest thing in the world, but at least they're superchargers, so it's better than nothing at all. But....
It's goint to be interesting when those numbers are posted up using a 2nd gen with eh better porting and coated rotors. The charge air temp is what was killing those numbers for sure, so cool down the chare air temp, and watch the numbers go up. The 1st gens are almost impossible to do that with, esp over a short intake track, but a longer intake track (using a bigger IC for instance) will keep the charge air from backing up into even the 1st gen charger. This will help keep the charger from working so hard (which will cause it to start getting hot), and provide it the neccessary time to IC routing to cool down to better temps. 
The Eaton is NOT a compressor, but a DISPLACER, and like I've said in numerous replies, this changes the overall sceme of things somewhat. In figuring out how to properly use this charger, the same rules of thumb that apply to over kinds of displacers will apply here (for instance, a water pump for a fish tank)


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
you *might* be able to fit the M90 in the Alt location, my suggestion would be.. pick up a G60 charger bracket, and use that to help locate the M90... it may be of assistance... 
-Nate

this was my plan, trying to decide between that or the aba setup (use aba alt mount for eaton mounting brackets, custom made). 
so here is a good question for you guys...how do the g60 vs aba setups look for space on this setup? im lookin for which one will be the lowest mounts that are the farthest out from the block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_
this was my plan, trying to decide between that or the aba setup (use aba alt mount for eaton mounting brackets, custom made). 
so here is a good question for you guys...how do the g60 vs aba setups look for space on this setup? im lookin for which one will be the lowest mounts that are the farthest out from the block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hmm.. not really sure... when i go back to the car this weekend, i'll plop my aba alt bracket on there, and see how it looks for clearance..
I didn't go that route, cause i really didn't want to put my alt on the back of the head... I have plans for that area down the road








I'll see if i can't find my pictures of my setup, and how i tried out various things... might be a little while however...
-Nate


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

if you could give me a pretty close estimate on the differences that will help me out in a big way. then i can at least get the bracket setup on and alt relocated to see what kinda space im workin with..
also, it was mentioned the the charger may interfer with the oil filter? was that the filter itself or the mount on the block that it hit? ill be running a remote dual filter setup, so i may have a few extra inches of space in there


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_if you could give me a pretty close estimate on the differences that will help me out in a big way. then i can at least get the bracket setup on and alt relocated to see what kinda space im workin with..
also, it was mentioned the the charger may interfer with the oil filter? was that the filter itself or the mount on the block that it hit? ill be running a remote dual filter setup, so i may have a few extra inches of space in there









aahh.. yeah... if you look back in this thread, you'll see pics of how mine is setup... and.. i *think* i have pics of the tail of the eaton almost touching the top of the oil filter bracket.. (right where the pressure switches come out)... different levels of creativity & stubborn-ness will assist....
-nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

just a note... if this is going in an A2 and you convert to the ABA serp setup, you have to use the Rado radiator for clearance of the AC on the bottom...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_just a note... if this is going in an A2 and you convert to the ABA serp setup, you have to use the Rado radiator for clearance of the AC on the bottom...

oh REALLYA!?!








that's some darn good info to have in advance for someone swapping stuff around!


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

mk1 actually


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_mk1 actually

















YUM! man.. i can't even begin to think of how fast that little bugger will be with a boosted 9A.. HOLY CRAP.. and the heaton will give you GOBS AND GOBS of torque... wow... the local tire place is going to LOVE you








-nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_mk1 actually










NICE!!
Actually doing same thing with my Eaton - 84 GTI. But I'm using an ABA bottom and a TDI crank....
keep me posted on some stuff you run into so I can save some time LOL!!
TIA.
BTW my plan is to move the alt to the back - will be making a custom bracket for it as I dont like hte looks of some of the other 16vG60 ones ive seen.


_Modified by OhioBenz at 1:50 PM 6-26-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

thanks fellas, believe me, i want to know what it will be like as badly as you guys! this has been an idea i've been kicking around for about 3 years....
ohio, we will def have to do some info swapping once i get things in order and get some parts on the way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as that is my plan as well. and the only mounts available utilize the mk2 style rear mount which you and i dont have....if you look back a page or two i posted a pic of my custom built intake, the guy who built that is going to be helping me design and build all my brackets and mounts


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

i'm modding the nose cone to shorten it some, then plan to build a Direct To Head manifold with a built in freon IC.....


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

that otta work out pretty well i would think...charger to manifold or you going to run it through an intercooler as well?
i plan on a front mount and water injection to help keep things cool over 15psi


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*

plan to build an IC right in the sandwich between the eaton and the head


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

thats what i was thinkin you meant but wanted to clearify..sounds great, cant wait to see what you come up with for that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

Update on my set up....
I put the larger pulley I made on mine (went form 3.30 in to 3.55 in, I custom machined these myself), and the car's sound is much different, the whine is almost non-existant, and the charger does run cooler. My boost at pegged out is now 10 psi (was 11psi), but the car does seem to run a little better, torque seems to come on stronger and earlier. One of my theories about this has been proven, but more to come....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Update on my set up....
I put the larger pulley I made on mine (went form 3.30 in to 3.55 in, I custom machined these myself), and the car's sound is much different, the whine is almost non-existant, and the charger does run cooler. My boost at pegged out is now 10 psi (was 11psi), but the car does seem to run a little better, torque seems to come on stronger and earlier. One of my theories about this has been proven, but more to come....

nice!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

I take back what I said earlier about the boost being pegged at 10 psi.... 
Out on the road just a while ago, I held the gaspedal down trying to see what I could pull, and watching it, the max boost read right at 12.5 psi. Now, I'm not sure if my charge air is that much denser or what, it's possible, but I'll be taking it out onto the Interstate later today and see if it's my eyes palying tricks on me. Possible, but not likely.
Anyways, does anyone know what temperature the charge air is with the original G Lader after it runs thru the IC? I'm going to rig up an air temp recorder to track what charge air temps are and where they're seen. If you know please speak up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
oh REALLYA!?!








that's some darn good info to have in advance for someone swapping stuff around!

Here's some of the stuff you may need - if you are keeping the AC you'll also need the G60 AC lines which route different.
It all gives a lot more clearance due to the radiator outlets on the DS. Add the 10" thinline fans and theres a lot of room opened up for a charger







Actually can move both fans to the front and set them up as "pushers" if you still need more room! 
This is for an NA setup so I just needed more room for my tubular intake and BIG TB


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*



OhioBenz said:


> Here's some of the stuff you may need - if you are keeping the AC you'll also need the G60 AC lines which route different.
> It all gives a lot more clearance due to the radiator outlets on the DS. Add the 10" thinline fans and theres a lot of room opened up for a charger
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

hey g60_c, you get a chance to compare those brakets yet? even just a side by side pic would be of great help for me


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_


OhioBenz said:


> see, i can't run pusher fans... and can only fit a single slim fan in (in stock location).. l






OhioBenz said:


> I just run a single Spal thin fan on a smaller radiator, and don't have any problems in traffic, etc.


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_
I just run a single Spal thin fan on a smaller radiator, and don't have any problems in traffic, etc.

so are you running with a shroud? I have a big, badass 12" Spal fan that I was going to mount to the shroud...
but no shroud would be awesome.
g60_c how are you mounting that intercooler? Are you just cutting a hole in the bumper and trimming rebar?
When our cars are both up and running we should meet somewhere and compare... lysholm vs. eaton...










_Modified by eve_ill at 6:48 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (eve_ill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eve_ill* »_
so are you running with a shroud? I have a big, badass 12" Spal fan that I was going to mount to the shroud...
but no shroud would be awesome.
g60_c how are you mounting that intercooler? Are you just cutting a hole in the bumper and trimming rebar?
When our cars are both up and running we should meet somewhere and compare... lysholm vs. eaton...









_Modified by eve_ill at 6:48 PM 6-28-2007_

the bumper rebar has had to be cut







.. i really didn't want to, but.. for the price i got that IC @.. i thought "hey, i can sacrifice some bumper rebar...." I will be trimming out the front of the bumper as well to create an airflow path, again, really didn't want to, but... my other option would be to remove my headlights, and... i'm not a big fan of doing that either








and, if we meet up, it'll have to be away from any potential police-heavy areas.. i get this feeling they might not look to friendly @ two of us.. .shrieking our way down the street








-nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_hey g60_c, you get a chance to compare those brakets yet? even just a side by side pic would be of great help for me









crap.. which brackets did you need pics of? i can't remember?
I'm currently re-doing all my my eaton brackets (again).. i really don't like how it is currently mounted... it's ugly.. and heavy.. and.. cludgy..








i *think* i posted pics of how mine was originally setup, but i could be wrong... feel free to check back through the thread however, and send me an email as well (i think my addy is listed on here)...
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

g60_c, dude did you ever experient or toy with the idea of mounting an IC behind the grill? I've been looking at this as a possibility, but I know the A/C condenser would have to come out, and I might have to move the horns slightly, but I honestly don't know what to do in locating a suitable IC for that area. I guess I need to remove the condenser first, I need to do part 2 of my experimenting, making the intake track a little longer, and the extra intercooling would probably help out tonnes...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_g60_c, dude did you ever experient or toy with the idea of mounting an IC behind the grill? I've been looking at this as a possibility, but I know the A/C condenser would have to come out, and I might have to move the horns slightly, but I honestly don't know what to do in locating a suitable IC for that area. I guess I need to remove the condenser first, I need to do part 2 of my experimenting, making the intake track a little longer, and the extra intercooling would probably help out tonnes...



look back @ my original build photos (earlier in the thread)... pretty sure i had my original IC setup in there.. had a Starion IC that fit PERFECTLY between the headlights..ran from top of the rad support, to about 3" under the rad support cross-bar.. 
the starion is sitting in the attic of my garage right now... and there it shall stay till someone makes me an offer/I determine that i really don't need it anymore...
*edit* link to photos
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=5
-Nate


_Modified by g60_c at 4:39 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

im just looking for the difference in mounting points for the g60 bracket charger mount vs. the aba serp setup alt mounting point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
the starion is sitting in the attic of my garage right now... and there it shall stay till someone makes me an offer/I determine that i really don't need it anymore...
*edit* link to photos
-Nate


Think about what you'd want for it. I might be interested in it, and if you should decide to sell it, please let me have dibs on it. What I'm getting ready to do is going to be a bit of massive work, and if it fits like you said, it sounds like it's the perfect choice.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_im just looking for the difference in mounting points for the g60 bracket charger mount vs. the aba serp setup alt mounting point http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









oh yeah... well, i'll be around the car again this weekend (hoping against hope that i can get it assembled enough to fire up the new engine.. and run it NA for a little bit to break it in... aka, i want to be able to hear any clunks & bangs... the eaton keeps that from happening usually







)
so, i should be able to throw the aba serp setup on there, get a few photos, then toss the G60 brackets back on & get better photos of my new & improved install


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Think about what you'd want for it. I might be interested in it, and if you should decide to sell it, please let me have dibs on it. What I'm getting ready to do is going to be a bit of massive work, and if it fits like you said, it sounds like it's the perfect choice.

yeah, it fits great, and makes a good "stealth" FMIC... not that you can be all that stealth with an M90 whining around under your hood








anywho, check your IM...


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

would one of these units be easier to install in a fox, given that the engine is not horizontally mounted, also, what vehicles are these units usually found on?


----------



## hallkbrd (Apr 8, 2000)

*Re: (eve_ill)*


_Quote »_
so are you running with a shroud? I have a big, badass 12" Spal fan that I was going to mount to the shroud...
but no shroud would be awesome.

No shroud (for the entire radiator), but all air must go through the fan for the portion of the radiator that is directly in front of the fan. So, about a 10 x 6 area is "sucked". That's it, although it is a thicker radiator than OEM (4 inches).
This is the fan I use: 
http://www.the-fan-man.com/sho...th=33 


_Modified by hallkbrd at 4:05 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_would one of these units be easier to install in a fox, given that the engine is not horizontally mounted, also, what vehicles are these units usually found on?

by units, i'm assuming you mean eatons...
ease of install, is really limited only by your creativity & ability to fabricate parts..
Yes, I would think that a Fox would allow more room for install.. but, having not really looked under the hood of one in the last 2 years.. i couldn't say for certain.. 
the M90 (in the form I have anyway), is found on ford thunderbirds, the supercoupe to be specific.. i can't remember the years.. there is also an M90 available on GM cars w/the 3.8L... the GTP, the bonneville are two that come to mind.. you can also find the M62 on the nissan xterra i believe, and some of the earlier GTPs 
the M45 can be found on the new Mini, as well as several mercedes cars.. they use an electronic clutch however, and are usually not all that desireable.. 
-nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_would one of these units be easier to install in a fox, given that the engine is not horizontally mounted, also, what vehicles are these units usually found on?

by units, i'm assuming you mean eatons...
ease of install, is really limited only by your creativity & ability to fabricate parts..
Yes, I would think that a Fox would allow more room for install.. but, having not really looked under the hood of one in the last 2 years.. i couldn't say for certain.. 
the M90 (in the form I have anyway), is found on ford thunderbirds, the supercoupe to be specific.. i can't remember the years.. there is also an M90 available on GM cars w/the 3.8L... the GTP, the bonneville are two that come to mind.. you can also find the M62 on the nissan xterra i believe, and some of the earlier GTPs 
the M45 can be found on the new Mini, as well as several mercedes cars.. they use an electronic clutch however, and are usually not all that desireable.. 
*and i think you mean not transversely mounted.. aka.. longitudinal*
-nate


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
so, i should be able to throw the aba serp setup on there, get a few photos, then toss the G60 brackets back on & get better photos of my new & improved install

thank you sir







then i get move onto brackets and mock up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_thank you sir







then i get move onto brackets and mock up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, the *fun* part.. or something like that anyway


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*

then i saw this....
Opens up some other options for those of us with an A1 project...








found in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3138419


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (OhioBenz)*

i posted up the dyno numbers for that car as well...think it was about 260hp and 250ft/lbs at 17psi..runs mid 12's


----------



## CARMODDER (Nov 7, 2006)

got a quick Q. got my eaton this weekend m62 off a mercedes with the electronic clutch can i use the electronic clutch pully 3.5" or should i get a new one also do i need to take out the g60 bracket out to put this sc in gonna start my install on wed hopefully i can get it done for water fest
thanks


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (CARMODDER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CARMODDER* »_got a quick Q. got my eaton this weekend m62 off a mercedes with the electronic clutch can i use the electronic clutch pully 3.5" or should i get a new one also do i need to take out the g60 bracket out to put this sc in gonna start my install on wed hopefully i can get it done for water fest
thanks

I'm just curious - have you done a lot of modding? 
Reason I ask is that there is quite a bit of work involved - its not a weekend job and unless you have machining equipment available its tough to have things perfectly aligned.
This thread points out 2 basic issues:
1) its not a bolt-in swap with any Eaton
2) the M62 is marginal for a 16v due to the heat generated - lower displacement required higher revs to get any boost. Also the reason several big name performance shops dropped the Eaton projects.


----------



## CARMODDER (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
I'm just curious - have you done a lot of modding? 
Reason I ask is that there is quite a bit of work involved - its not a weekend job and unless you have machining equipment available its tough to have things perfectly aligned.
This thread points out 2 basic issues:
1) its not a bolt-in swap with any Eaton
2) the M62 is marginal for a 16v due to the heat generated - lower displacement required higher revs to get any boost. Also the reason several big name performance shops dropped the Eaton projects.


i have done a decent amount of modding and just spent a year and a half in college for welding and fab and my buddy owns a machine shop so he will gimme a hand and i dont have a 16v


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (CARMODDER)*

the 16v is especially bad because it can flow more air than the 8v...so in order to see 10lbs of boost you gotta spin a lot faster.
the M62 issue still is the volume it displaces.
if you want 12psi with a 6500rpm redline and a 4500rpm peak torque rpm - the charger has to run 8800 rpm with a 3" pulley.
Thats really not that bad but most people want more than 12 psi


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Don't waste your time with an M62. It's not enough for a high-boost application in an 8v...so it certainly won't be ideal for a 16v.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_I'm just curious - have you done a lot of modding? 
Reason I ask is that there is quite a bit of work involved - its not a weekend job and unless you have machining equipment available its tough to have things perfectly aligned.
This thread points out 2 basic issues:
1) its not a bolt-in swap with any Eaton
2) the M62 is marginal for a 16v due to the heat generated - lower displacement required higher revs to get any boost. Also the reason several big name performance shops dropped the Eaton projects.

and to answer the questions by carmodder







...
CAN you use the electronic pulley? sure, why not.. do you need to take out the g60 bracket.. sure.. why not... 
you are using a charger that i dont believe any of us have bothered with.. soo.. get in there... move things around... see what it looks like... and report back.. aka, the same thing all of us have done... it's not like there are lots of these swaps out there... so all the possibilities haven't exactly been looked @ yet.. 
good luck!
-nate


----------



## CARMODDER (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
and to answer the questions by carmodder







...
CAN you use the electronic pulley? sure, why not.. do you need to take out the g60 bracket.. sure.. why not... 
you are using a charger that i dont believe any of us have bothered with.. soo.. get in there... move things around... see what it looks like... and report back.. aka, the same thing all of us have done... it's not like there are lots of these swaps out there... so all the possibilities haven't exactly been looked @ yet.. 
good luck!
-nate
 
thanks alot man eaton should be here on monday took work off all week to work on it ill take pics and post em up
got a dyno down the street from me so when shes done ill put her on the rollers


----------



## triple5soul (Nov 30, 2006)

hey might be an awckward question, anyone willing to make or sell a bracket made for an m90 charger?
i dont really have any machine shops to my expense (my school has a very small metals shop)
just was hoping i could find an easier way for boost then dishing out for turboo

thanks


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (triple5soul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *triple5soul* »_hey might be an awckward question, anyone willing to make or sell a bracket made for an m90 charger?
i dont really have any machine shops to my expense (my school has a very small metals shop)
just was hoping i could find an easier way for boost then dishing out for turboo

thanks

If you look further back in the thread, swingwing is putting together a bracket kit, it's in the prototype stages still, with final bugs being worked out... So, if you can wait a while, there will be brackets, with real-world posted experiences/results as well.. at the moment however, i don't believe anyone has a kit out there.... I would have sold you mine, but I just cut it up to make new brackets for the new engine








-nate


----------



## triple5soul (Nov 30, 2006)

alright i hope the wait isnt too long...ive already bought a few parts for my turbo build up and saw this option, but if it means waiting months i might have to just go turbo :-/ lol


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
If you look further back in the thread, swingwing is putting together a bracket kit, it's in the prototype stages still, with final bugs being worked out... So, if you can wait a while, there will be brackets, with real-world posted experiences/results as well.. at the moment however, i don't believe anyone has a kit out there.... I would have sold you mine, but I just cut it up to make new brackets for the new engine









-nate

As of Monday this week, my bracket kit is officially out of prototype stage (although I'll be doing a re-design, but all the factors that have been tested haven't been changed), but I still need tool up in order to make kits. This is the challenge, but I'm looking at doing this and soon.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
As of Monday this week, my bracket kit is officially out of prototype stage (although I'll be doing a re-design, but all the factors that have been tested haven't been changed), but I still need tool up in order to make kits. This is the challenge, but I'm looking at doing this and soon. 

*woot woot!!*
great to hear!








-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

I think so too, I've gotten exhausted with doing stuff with it, but I'm happy with the work done to get the charger all nicely installed, other than the fan shroud stuff, but I can drive it and worry about that later.
BTW, I figured out a way to use the old Corrado dual speed fan, and mount it close to the radiator. It'll be trick, and pics will follow soon.
I've straightened out this Corrado other than the sunroof and ABS. I'm replacing the sunroof with the old Scirocco 16v manual sunroof (since it has the dual action just like the Corrado power roof, just it's crank actuated), and the ABS just needs a wheel speed sensor. But this charger retro does the car justice, and I love the way the charger makes the torque come on low in the RPM range. But, I need a chip and FPR, that's for later though...


----------



## triple5soul (Nov 30, 2006)

can anyone show me a picture of their bracket setup for an eaton?
help me take a sot at doing my own
thanks


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (triple5soul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *triple5soul* »_can anyone show me a picture of their bracket setup for an eaton?
help me take a sot at doing my own
thanks

no offense, but this has been asked about 6x in this thread alone.. if you read back through this thread, you will have a few different pictures to choose from, with a couple of different mounting styles to choose from. There is also a tremendous amount of information regarding what has worked/not worked for different people.
good luck with the conversion!
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mej3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mej3* »_Ok, Ok, Ok... back on topic. We may be re-registering and insuring the werewolf to go to the OSD event in Seekonk on april 23rd. That'd be a good time to get it dynoed and if that offer still stands (peter?) we'll do it!
 
WAAAAYYY BACK ON PG 2
Did he ever post his numbers? His sidebar info states the eaton GTI was built, perfected and traded..... wonder where it went & how its doing???
Anyone here running something other than Digi-1 management with their Eaton? Preferably with an M90!!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_ 
WAAAAYYY BACK ON PG 2
Did he ever post his numbers? His sidebar info states the eaton GTI was built, perfected and traded..... wonder where it went & how its doing???
Anyone here running something other than Digi-1 management with their Eaton? Preferably with an M90!!

swingwing is doing sds i thought?
-nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

anyone remember what size the bolts are that go through the "mounting ears" on the t-bird M90??? mine is an hour away, and i don't have the sizes on me... need to pick up s'more hardware to finish this up.... I want to say it's a 5/8" diameter, but... any help would be great.. thanks!
-nate


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (hallkbrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hallkbrd* »_
No shroud (for the entire radiator), but all air must go through the fan for the portion of the radiator that is directly in front of the fan. So, about a 10 x 6 area is "sucked". That's it, although it is a thicker radiator than OEM (4 inches).
This is the fan I use: 
http://www.the-fan-man.com/sho...th=33 

_Modified by hallkbrd at 4:05 PM 6-29-2007_

this is mine... http://www.the-fan-man.com/sho...th=33 it flows 1630cfm which is over twice as much as stock. This makes me wonder if I still need the shroud.


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_g60_c, dude did you ever experient or toy with the idea of mounting an IC behind the grill? I've been looking at this as a possibility, but I know the A/C condenser would have to come out, and I might have to move the horns slightly, but I honestly don't know what to do in locating a suitable IC for that area. I guess I need to remove the condenser first, I need to do part 2 of my experimenting, making the intake track a little longer, and the extra intercooling would probably help out tonnes...


I will be running with a mkV Jetta intercooler. I got it for dirt cheap ($20 plus $25 to ship it) and it's big. Maybe not the best IC, but certainly better than stock. Turbo Volvo intercoolers are similar and they can be had for cheap.
They will mount right in front of the radiator, if you delete your a/c


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (eve_ill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eve_ill* »_
I will be running with a mkV Jetta intercooler. I got it for dirt cheap ($20 plus $25 to ship it) and it's big. Maybe not the best IC, but certainly better than stock. Turbo Volvo intercoolers are similar and they can be had for cheap.
They will mount right in front of the radiator, if you delete your a/c









i agree, they aren't the best IC, but they can be had for cheap, and are much better than nothing, and most likely get better cooling than the stocker... 
Heck, I originally went with a starion due to the price/performance/availability... i have a volvo one as well.. .unless my buddy has sold it already anywho








I am however on a quest to cool my air charge as much as is possible... hence my huge one


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_anyone remember what size the bolts are that go through the "mounting ears" on the t-bird M90??? mine is an hour away, and i don't have the sizes on me... need to pick up s'more hardware to finish this up.... I want to say it's a 5/8" diameter, but... any help would be great.. thanks!
-nate

I think those are 12mm. I'm pretty sure of that too, but I'll check it out for you...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
I think those are 12mm. I'm pretty sure of that too, but I'll check it out for you...

12mm shaft width, for the three "through-casing" mounting ears?
if you could check that, i'd appreciate it... i hate that the car is over an hour away


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
12mm shaft width, for the three "through-casing" mounting ears?
if you could check that, i'd appreciate it... i hate that the car is over an hour away

I will, but I'm 99% sure that those thru holes are 12mm, +.06/.1 mm.


----------



## CARMODDER (Nov 7, 2006)

got mine all mounted today








hopefully she will be done by sat


----------



## werder (Dec 23, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (werder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *werder* »_any updates?

nothin here.. relocated my powersteering bracket this weeking to deal with my relocated alt.. working on my injector harness this week, and fixing up my eaton brackets... hoping to start putting the engine in the bay this coming weekend!
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Me neither, but driving the thing around since I got my conversion done has been a blast! I love the torque responce this thing has, and honestly the sound is cool too. The M90 was a good choice and I'm glad I chose it. Now, all I need is to take the car to SNS, which I'll be doing soon IF I decide to keep the car. I'm thinking it's time to move on, I've got another project that needs my attention, (T4 Eurovan to TDI 4 cyl swap) plus I want to buy a Scamp camper and the funds will be needed for that too.
It was lots of work to make it fit just right though, but improvements are in the thought train. Almost anything can be improved, and this retro is no exception. Although I'll probably be Corrado-less before long (2 local guys are wanting to buy it), I'll still be here on the G60 forum quite often, watching and helping people out if I can....


_Modified by swingwing205 at 7:04 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Me neither, but driving the thing around since I got my conversion done has been a blast! I love the torque responce this thing has, and honestly the sound is cool too. The M90 was a good choice and I'm glad I chose it. Now, all I need is to take the car to SNS, which I'll be doing soon IF I decide to keep the car. 
_Modified by swingwing205 at 7:04 AM 7-25-2007_

ssoo, does that mean no to the retro kits then?
-nate


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Hi Swingwing,
After all that work why would you go about selling it instead of enjoying the fruits of your labour?







These guys are counting on you to bring that out... hopefully you keep the faith and follow through... otherwise this will be one of those Vortex threads that was interesting but ended up with nothing







But I'm hoping for the better outcome








I'd personally love to see how a properly done up Eaton will do, and frankly that pic of your setup was the most interesting one I've seen yet.
best,
Peter T.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

even if he sells out, there'll be more of us completing ours...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hi Swingwing,
After all that work why would you go about selling it instead of enjoying the fruits of your labour?







These guys are counting on you to bring that out... hopefully you keep the faith and follow through... otherwise this will be one of those Vortex threads that was interesting but ended up with nothing







But I'm hoping for the better outcome








I'd personally love to see how a properly done up Eaton will do, and frankly that pic of your setup was the most interesting one I've seen yet.
best,
Peter T. 

Peter and everyone else....
I didn't mean that I'm going to be leaving the scene, just changing rides. I love the car and how it drives out, but once I get a project done, I need another challenge (the T4 is slated, but my next ride is a '90 Passat Wagon). I've still got to get off my tail end and physically follow thru on the re-design, but I have the datum points, and that's all I need at this point. This is not over I promise, so no worries guys.
BTW, to everyone here, I'm going to start to look for another superchargerless-Corrado soon. Please keep me in mind if you guys see anything at all, but I'd really like a '91-'92, 5 speed and GREEN if possible, I'd like to stay away from '90 models, but I guess I'll consider anything. 
As for retrofit kits, that's something I'm still working towards. I really need to tool up (in other words, buy my own machine tools), but if demand ever comes about, that's not a biggie. Even if I don't find another Corrado soon, I might try to work with someone here ( I have a person in mind, he's going to get an IM very soon...), so the 2nd gen M90 will have a good thorough thrashing thru. I really want to see how the 2nd gen does on these cars, and perferably a car with seroius mods, so my idea is let's just do a total throw down and try to break something, but hopefully not succeed.


----------



## Samzik (Jul 8, 2004)

*m64*

One from estonia
http://www.vwklubi.org/forum/v...37725
 
@ first it gets 68mm g60 pulley soft after that we think of megasquirt v3.0 maybe 400cc injectors to get it movin








More pics of brackets and proces
http://public.fotki.com/samzik...eaton/
I did only do the brackets to mesure it alla after this done i think i redo them proberly.


_Modified by Samzik at 12:38 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: m64 (Samzik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Samzik* »_One from estonia.....
I did only do the brackets to mesure it alla after this done i think i redo them proberly.
_Modified by Samzik at 12:38 AM 7-26-2007_

Wow very nice job! Great documentation, simple design!! The alt/AC bracket you used is available everywhere








Too bad its not on a 16v, and no AC








That is an M62 correct? Drop me an e-mail and i'll send the Xcel sheet I set up to calculate pulley diameters.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: m64 (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
Wow very nice job! Great documentation, simple design!! The alt/AC bracket you used is available everywhere








Too bad its not on a 16v, and no AC










yeah, i wish i had thought of that when i starting trying to put my M90 onto my 16V... i dotn' know if i could have fit the M90 down there though, due to the oil filter... but... maybe i'll see what i can see this winter.... 
-nate


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: m64 (g60_c)*

soooooo my IC plumbing is isht and my IC took a pretty good hit on one inlet, leaving a massive crack on what seems to be something that was fixed before. whats the most efficient way to fabricate new inlets on my FMIC, besides welding? IM LOSING BOOST..LOTS. lol thanks guys


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: m64 (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_soooooo my IC plumbing is isht and my IC took a pretty good hit on one inlet, leaving a massive crack on what seems to be something that was fixed before. whats the most efficient way to fabricate new inlets on my FMIC, besides welding? IM LOSING BOOST..LOTS. lol thanks guys

welll.. you *could* braze new inlets on... but it's gonna be cheaper/better to just go and get it welded on.
-nate


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: m64 (g60_c)*

Whie the Heaton isn't my cup of tea, it's nice to see you guys working on improving this setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Again, if anyone has BRACKETS for an M90 setup, I will PAY YOU to send them to me for a week so I can MEASURE them! Please let me know. I've been on here a loooong time, you will certainly not get your stuff stolen. Too many people here know where I live.








I just don't have the time/space to fab up my own kit, but if someone can get me the brackets to copy, I can replicate them and sell an AFFORDABLE bolt-on kit. I wouldn't need more than 8 weeks R&D. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Good luck guys!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: m64 (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_Whie the Heaton isn't my cup of tea, it's nice to see you guys working on improving this setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Again, if anyone has BRACKETS for an M90 setup, I will PAY YOU to send them to me for a week so I can MEASURE them! Please let me know. I've been on here a loooong time, you will certainly not get your stuff stolen. Too many people here know where I live.








I just don't have the time/space to fab up my own kit, but if someone can get me the brackets to copy, I can replicate them and sell an AFFORDABLE bolt-on kit. I wouldn't need more than 8 weeks R&D. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Good luck guys!









if i get a set that is... worth looking @... for the 9A buildup that im doing, i'll send 'em to you over the winter (the car will be in pieces again anyway







).. only prob w/my setup is... i've been mounting the alt under the charger, using the AC mounts from the G60 nose bracket...
but, anyway... i'll let you know, if mine ever becomes a viable reality...
-nate


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: m64 (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
welll.. you *could* braze new inlets on... but it's gonna be cheaper/better to just go and get it welded on.
-nate

alright, where would i find some pre fabed. inlets? if i were to have the inets in one piece already welding them on wouldnt be a problem. i got impatien and am running my m62 without IC...so far its ok, but heat scares me. id like to get the IC back on asap


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: m64 (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_
alright, where would i find some pre fabed. inlets? if i were to have the inets in one piece already welding them on wouldnt be a problem. i got impatien and am running my m62 without IC...so far its ok, but heat scares me. id like to get the IC back on asap

is it the entire inlet/outlet plenum that is broken/cracked? or are we talking just the "pipe" that sticks off???
if it's just the pipe, i can send you some decent 2.5" al piping i've got sitting here...
if you need the entire inlet plenum... 'eh.. i'm really not sure... any fab shop should be able to make some up fairly easily, all you'd need is some bending skills, and someone capable of welding aluminum.
I guess when i originally read your post, i thought you meant just the inlet pipe...
if your inlet plenum is already aluminum.. why not just get it re-welded/patched?? or is this your stock IC? I guess i dont' know enough about your setup to even be able to really help







.. sorry








-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: m64 (g60_c)*

Hey guys, I figured I'd put this up here, since y'all know some stuff about this car. There are some guys locally who want to buy the car, but I figured I'd give people here a chance at it first. And don't worry, I'm going to be around quite a bit....
*For sale* (as of 8-27-2007): 1991 Corrado G60, with conversion to M90 Eaton supercharger. Runs great, lots of new parts, this car has been done right. Only real bad thing is it's going to need paint, everything works (rare for a Corrado). Automatic, 125K miles, maintenance all caught up, details records. $4200 slightly neg w/ new 15" steelies and new Kumho ASX's w 2K miles on them, OR $3500 slightly neg with aftermarket wheels (tires are junk though)Call with questions: (865)329-3419, ask for Toby
For anyone interested in this (I'd really like to see this go to someone who likes Corrados and Eatons







), please speak up soon. Like I said, there are guys locally who want to buy this, but I'm trying to keep this in the VW family here, as both of these guys aren't particulaly into dubs.


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: m64 (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
is it the entire inlet/outlet plenum that is broken/cracked? or are we talking just the "pipe" that sticks off???
if it's just the pipe, i can send you some decent 2.5" al piping i've got sitting here...
if you need the entire inlet plenum... 'eh.. i'm really not sure... any fab shop should be able to make some up fairly easily, all you'd need is some bending skills, and someone capable of welding aluminum.
I guess when i originally read your post, i thought you meant just the inlet pipe...
if your inlet plenum is already aluminum.. why not just get it re-welded/patched?? or is this your stock IC? I guess i dont' know enough about your setup to even be able to really help







.. sorry








-nate

its all good nate, thanks. the IC is a stock mercedes front mount, it seems as though it has been fixed once before, as the one inlet plenum is aluminum, and the other side is plastic....and you guessed it, its the plastic side that has broke/cracked. the core of the IC is pretty tight, but i just realy dont like where/how the inlets are situated, so although it would be pretty easy to throw some bondo or fiberglass on it and seal the crack/break, i figured that if im going to work on it, i might as well have it come out exactly how i want it.
right now im running the m62 without any cooling, streight to the intake, which isnt to bad as im not doing a tonne of driving.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: m64 (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_its all good nate, thanks. the IC is a stock mercedes front mount, it seems as though it has been fixed once before, as the one inlet plenum is aluminum, and the other side is plastic....and you guessed it, its the plastic side that has broke/cracked. the core of the IC is pretty tight, but i just realy dont like where/how the inlets are situated, so although it would be pretty easy to throw some bondo or fiberglass on it and seal the crack/break, i figured that if im going to work on it, i might as well have it come out exactly how i want it.
right now im running the m62 without any cooling, streight to the intake, which isnt to bad as im not doing a tonne of driving.

aaahhh.. gotcha..
i'd say, head to a local fab/metal shop, and have them make a new end-tank out of basic sheet-aluminum & some pipe... i can't imagine it would cost you too much $$... although, you may be able to put a new IC on there for the same or less, depending on wha tyou go with..
Good luck!
-Nate


----------



## Cristos (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: m64 (g60_c)*

just thought id show you my charger, its goign ona 16v 2.1


----------



## Samzik (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: m64 (Cristos)*

The charger should be a m64, meaning m62 modified for benz. It looks better then the pinocio m90 and 112.
When im going to refab the brackets, i put all the mesures and drawings here for enyone to replicate i think. Well see.
Duno if the m64 nose with pulley goes to m90 m 112 it would look beautifoul with benz pulley.
The car might come to a point where its 2.1l 16v with ac unit mounted all infront









for mail just add @gmail.com to the end of my name i dont wisit it often though.


_Modified by Samzik at 1:14 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: m64 (Samzik)*

Bump it up,whats the latest folks?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: m64 (xoticrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoticrocc* »_Bump it up,whats the latest folks?









about to make the 1.5hr drive down to my car to do the final work on putting the 9A engine into my corrado... hopefully will have pics with my M90 strapped onto it, with beginnings of boost tubing on, by monday (here's hoping)... still alot of work to finish up though








-nate


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: m64 (g60_c)*

Any idea when your brackets will be ready?Im seriously considering
2 m90s on my car.I have one on the back for now.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: m64 (xoticrocc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xoticrocc* »_Any idea when your brackets will be ready?Im seriously considering
2 m90s on my car.I have one on the back for now.









oh, my brackets are done.. but man are they homely-lookin... all angle-iron & square-tubing.. work done with a grinder, sawzall & welder.. 
I'll post up pictures after i resize them. should be in a day or so...

I don't know as though I'd put 2 M90's on your engine... you will still get the "leakback" effect that all roots style blowers have... as the pressure builds... air is going to just leak back around the rotors... which is part of where the inefficiencies of the eaton come from








that, and if your engine needs the kinda air that 2 M90s would flow... then.. wow.. your engine is a monster...
got any pics of your setup, i'd love to see it! nathan dot haskell at umit.maine.edu
-nate


----------



## 91vwcorrado (Aug 13, 2007)

anyone interested in buying a eaton m90 fresh rebuild was never installed on my car


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (91vwcorrado)*

please don't turn this into a FS thread.... 
we don't mind letting people know that you have one you're selling, but please don't turn it into a FS thread...
with that being said, why aren't you putting it on?
-Nate


----------



## 91vwcorrado (Aug 13, 2007)

im not tryin to turn it into a fs thread i just figured since this is all about eaton chargers someone might want it because i dont really have the money to get everything made right now for this charger...and i talked to a couple machine shops and they wont make the brackets for me so.


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (91vwcorrado)*

FWIW, when I worked at Autotech Sport Tuning, we tested the M62/M64 and dumped the kit because of noise (although that didn't stop BBM with the lysholm!) and heat in performance applications (that blower is not very efficient above ~14psi).
If you're gonna do it, try to squeeze the M90 in there. It won't have to be spun so fast to move as much air, so it will stay within it's efficiency range a little better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_FWIW, when I worked at Autotech Sport Tuning, we tested the M62/M64 and dumped the kit because of noise (although that didn't stop BBM with the lysholm!) and heat in performance applications (that blower is not very efficient above ~14psi).
If you're gonna do it, try to squeeze the M90 in there. It won't have to be spun so fast to move as much air, so it will stay within it's efficiency range a little better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bah.. efficiency is for the birds.... or something like that








and.. earplugs are a dime a dozen








-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

UPDATE!!
engine is in my car.... time to wire/pipe it!
eaton brackets are DONE.. painted even!
pictures to follow, as i upload them (have some decent ones of the brackets/clearances/etc too)
*edit... pictures* NO COMMENTS ON MY HORRIBLE WELDS..
I know i can't weld well @ all.. still learning (it would help if i had ever gotten ANY instruction)...
if you have any questions, feel free to ask!
-Nate

Using a Fiat x1/9 (or something like that) distrib cap... ALMOST clears the boost return linkage... hhhmmm
















The eaton Tail bracket. I used the main 12mm bolt through the case to hold it (not in the pictures), and then used one of the smaller bolts, as a locating bolt. 
you can see how close this is to the oil cooler... not much room in there!

















The pulley setup (keep in mind, this is on a 9A 16V as well)... I used a ford 6-rib idler pulley in the G60 alternator position to be able to use the stock tensioner assembly...








The Mk3 90A alternator mounted in the G60 AC compressor space. I had to clearance alot in there.... and it was done poorly... improvements for the winter i guess!








I had to modify the power steering bracket as well, due to the moving of the alternator out (it's using the stock mk3 alt pulley)... just a quick cut & weld!
















the rear alt bracket is just a chunk of 3/16" steel that i have bolting to the alt, and into the AC compressor bracket.









The eaton M90 nose-bracket. Again, I used the 12mm bolt through the casing to hold/locate it. The nose bracket bolts into 3 of the stock G60 nose-mounts... it then has 2 "ears" that come up to mate with the eaton. since the photo, i added a supporting brace up to the support ear that is closest in the picture.









The Tensioner/aux pulley setup.. it's ghetto!
I cut/welded a stock tensioner bolt (the one that went into the alternator too) in place... i have a home-made tensioner cap on there as well.. it kinda sux... back before i could even remotely weld...

























AND.. as she sits right now (well, almost... some other stuff has been put on since this picture.. man that eaton looks huge in there... (it should.. 1.2L of displacement Vs the 2L engine







)










_Modified by g60_c at 3:13 AM 8-31-2007_


_Modified by g60_c at 3:16 AM 8-31-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (g60_c)*

yeah that eaton does look hot.....
but seriously guys...AC is over rated...
















and get a lysholm.... spins slower than the eaton... double the boost of the eaton...


_Modified by potatonet at 5:57 AM 8-31-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_yeah that eaton does look hot.....
but seriously guys...AC is over rated...
and get a lysholm.... spins slower than the eaton... double the boost of the eaton...

_Modified by potatonet at 5:57 AM 8-31-2007_

1) cost ($150 Vs $400+)
2) availability of repair parts (trip on them while walking)
3) cost of repair parts (buy an entire "new" eaton for $150)
4) resilience (i've already repaired my rotors twice due to particle ingestion.. a buddy that did my intake pipe originally, didn't clean out weld spatter... )
and.. i have to ask.. what the crap is that giant ball-valve T fitting thing you've got going on there??? it looks like a plumbing fixture from an RV or something... 
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

its a pool valve, it was the quickest option I had for a boost controller... it worked well but I am going to get a grainger valve ( about 2" long) and shove it on a bung attached to the IC pipe
the nice thing about my lysholm is it has clearance for particles =-)
yes they are hard to get parts for.
yes they are 400 dollars
yes they put out 27 psi...


_Modified by potatonet at 4:39 PM 8-31-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_its a pool valve, it was the quickest option I had for a boost controller... it worked well but I am going to get a grainger valve ( about 2" long) and shove it on a bung attached to the IC pipe
the nice thing about my lysholm is it has clearance for particles =-)
yes they are hard to get parts for.
yes they are 400 dollars
yes they put out 27 psi...

_Modified by potatonet at 4:39 PM 8-31-2007_

AHA!... i figured it was some sort of a boost control device... nifty..
i'm not trying to crap on your choice of charger... i think it's a hell of a unit... but my entire point here, was to go cheap... reliable.. and EASY to replace/repair.. unlike the G60...
and, how can you have clearance for particles?? the lysholm... to actually be as efficient as it is... HAS to have relatively tight tolerances... i don't really care what form of charger you are using... weld spatter... is going to hurt/harm it
either way... both solutions are viable... 
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

I'm going to chime in on the choice of chargers, it's not an apples to apples comparison. There are real advantages and disadvanatges to both the Eaton roots charger and the Lysholm twin screw charger. This is largely due to the fact that one is a compressor (Lysholm), while the ohter is a displacer (Eaton).
Lysholm is better for upper mid range to high end RPM, and it's absolutely amazing to be able to get very close to high psi turbo boost levels out of a belt driven charger. Great of modders trying to get the upper end out of their cars.
On the down side: It is more expensive, requires oil in feed, and robs tons of crank HP, although if you're making so much more power it kind of cancels the latter out. Main bearing wear then could become an issue sooner than expected, not like the G60 isn't already hard enough it seems on those.
Eaton is better for lower range to mid range end RPM, and installed properly, the boost is cold and fat. Great for someone looking to get better torque response off little pedal, and rally race conditions because of helping torque responce.
On the down side: Can't take really high RPM's, you start to make more heat then boost, very bad. Honkin' huge in size, if that matters to anyone. Not for someone trying top drag their car, because of limitations of overheating charge at higher RPM's.
This is just a quick review for the newcomers....There are a few guys here that need to think about what they want performance-wise form there cars. Both these chargers are great for this motor, but think about what you need/want the car to do for you BEFORE plunking down the $$$.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

great explanation!
2 things
1 - yes weld spatter is bad, I dont think I would want weld spatter in my charger, my tolerance is .01" however my lobe is coated with 1/32" of teflon (anything just embeds in the teflon). still stuff in the charger is bad nonetheless.
2. I dont need an oil feed, my charger has a self oiling system that runs out of oil in 300000 miles. (doubt my motor will last that long)


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_great explanation!
2 things
1 - yes weld spatter is bad, I dont think I would want weld spatter in my charger, my tolerance is .01" however my lobe is coated with 1/32" of teflon (anything just embeds in the teflon). still stuff in the charger is bad nonetheless.
2. I dont need an oil feed, my charger has a self oiling system that runs out of oil in 300000 miles. (doubt my motor will last that long)

that teflon is great







but, if it's embedded in the teflon... it is still embedded.. and will end up having a field-day with the charger in the end.
but, with that being said... weld spatter = the nazty







.. i wish i hadn't had to deal with it... but having the experience.. has told me just what i can do with that eaton.. and not have to worry *too* much








-Nate


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (g60_c)*

my only question... what happened to the weld spatter *after* it went through your eaton?







Hopefully it was caught by your IC...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a dream last night and peter tong was in it... just his name... it was advertising something tho


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Not me! - must have been the famous DJ dude from England...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_my only question... what happened to the weld spatter *after* it went through your eaton?







Hopefully it was caught by your IC...









it never made it *through* the eaton... my rotors sacrificed themselves for the sake of my engine... such a noble sacrifice...
solved by a tig welder & some small jewelers files







just dug the chunk of weld spatter out... tigged a dab of filler into the groove... then filed it back to the contours of the original rotors... s'all good yo!








another reason i prefer the eaton... i can do things like that.. and not have to get the rotors re-coated..
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

hehehe yeah that would suck in my case...
I think I would just buy another charger at that point... for 400 dollars yes yes yes


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Best not to have weld spatter (or any particles) upstream to begin with







I can't tell you how meticulous I am in cleaning the entire intake system when i must pull the charger. I practically get high on brake cleaner LOL...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

good ol carcinogenic brake cleaner


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Best not to have weld spatter (or any particles) upstream to begin with







I can't tell you how meticulous I am in cleaning the entire intake system when i must pull the charger. I practically get high on brake cleaner LOL...

yeah... we were in a hurry... car had been down for a while @ that point... and my "daily" (a $200 mazda 4x4 that was completely rotting out)... was on it's way out.. so i needed the car running. so we neglected the full cleaning gamut... 
either way... gives me more "whoops.. shoulda done that differently next time" experience








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
either way... gives me more "whoops.. shoulda done that differently next time" experience


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (potatonet)*

seriously someone put a cheap t3/t4 feeding that monster eaton. thats what i'd like to see.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Im putting on a GT35R as soon as money and time can afford.
its feeding my lysholm with a clutch on it


----------



## 91vwcorrado (Aug 13, 2007)

i was told that a t3/t4 wont clear the intake manifold


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

it will if you have a larger intake manifold Fabbed when you do it


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_seriously someone put a cheap t3/t4 feeding that monster eaton. thats what i'd like to see.

debating for a winter project... of course... if i can't get the car to start BEFORE winter... then it'll just be a continuation of the existing project...
btw.. i hate VW @ times.. i spent 1.5 hours fighting with a ball-join yesterday... if i hadn't been doing that, I could have had a fighting chance of actually turning the engine over... gah..
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_seriously someone put a cheap t3/t4 feeding that monster eaton. thats what i'd like to see.

I've thought about doing that lately, seems like a logical "next step", that is if I keep the car. I'm debating that lately as well, I'm kind of reluctant to sell it now, this car is such a nice ride. But if I'm going to keep it, it's gotta see a lot of modding....


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: m64 (Samzik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Samzik* »_
Duno if the m64 nose with pulley goes to m90 m 112 it would look beautifoul with benz pulley.

any1 ever shorten a tbird m90 nose or like mentioned above, swap something shorter??


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
I've thought about doing that lately, seems like a logical "next step", that is if I keep the car. I'm debating that lately as well, I'm kind of reluctant to sell it now, this car is such a nice ride. But if I'm going to keep it, it's gotta see a lot of modding....

Unless you're hitting ~250whp with ONE form of boost which is entirely possible with an eaton, lysholm, OR turbo - there's no reason adding a second form of boost. May as well wring out all the potential from ONE setup, instead of settling for ~60% and then complicating the hell out of things and NEVER extracting all of the engines potential because you're lost in a stand-alone tuning nightmare!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_
Unless you're hitting ~250whp with ONE form of boost which is entirely possible with an eaton, lysholm, OR turbo - there's no reason adding a second form of boost. May as well wring out all the potential from ONE setup, instead of settling for ~60% and then complicating the hell out of things and NEVER extracting all of the engines potential because you're lost in a stand-alone tuning nightmare!









this is true.... but, it is also another "look what i can do" item








-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

There is def a lot more work and complexity to that kind of set up, but it is supposedly quite a bit more efficient than just a turbo or a supercharger alone. That kind of twin charging system could become a nightmare right fast though, so you figure out if it's worth it to you and your nerves (I only juggled the idea, by no means have I committed to it)
Think about it like this: Turbo boost is generated almost without any demand on the motor, since the turbo is driven by exhaust gases. If you're shoving compressed air into a supercharger (this compressed air made almost free of any demand of motor power), then the supercharger isn't going to have to work nearly as hard to shove boost though, because sir is being shoved into it without the SC having to do what I'd like to call "real work", in other words having to pull in the air itself which would greatly increase demand off the crank for the SC. This would be especially true of an Eaton roots charger, because this charger isn't a compressor, but a displacer. If I'm not badly mistaken, this idea for twin charging was originally devised for the U2 spy plane, although I'm thinking instead of a supercharger as recipient, it was a 2nd turbo charger. 
However, for those considering this twin charge set up, be warned. This certianly would NOT be for faint of heart mechanics!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

um your motor will still be spinning a supercharger and in this case M90's for you folk. thats gonna be a lot of work for the motor to spin....
do what I did.... get a supercharger with a clutch =-) I can just turn it off when the boost equates between the turbo and supercharger, (forced air technologies did it and they said it was like hitting a NOS switch because of the supercharger drag)
and yes it is putting out 250 whp on 24 psi.
would I like 30? maybe, I would also like methanol injection to go with that and possibly some alcohol.
the alcohol is for me when my motor blows up.


_Modified by potatonet at 8:37 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_
would I like 30? maybe, I would also like methanol injection to go with that and possibly some alcohol.
the alcohol is for me when my motor blows up.

_Modified by potatonet at 8:37 PM 9-7-2007_

hahaha... so true.. so true







I'm waiting to see how long it'll be before i turn mine into a nice pile of slag








-Nate


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

sorry, maybe i got lost in the last couple of posts. but when it comes to using one method of boost to its full potential, how am i going to squeeze 200 or even 250whp out of my eatonm62 and my 1.8l PG?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_sorry, maybe i got lost in the last couple of posts. but when it comes to using one method of boost to its full potential, how am i going to squeeze 200 or even 250whp out of my eatonm62 and my 1.8l PG?

spin the hell outta the eaton... very efficient intercooler... nice smooth boost piping... and LOTS of headwork...
-nate


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_sorry, maybe i got lost in the last couple of posts. but when it comes to using one method of boost to its full potential, how am i going to squeeze 200 or even 250whp out of my eatonm62 and my 1.8l PG?

200? No problem.








250? Not gonna happen on an M62. Sorry!


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_
200? No problem.










"show me the money (err I mean dyno)!"








PS: how many folks on this thread actually have an Eaton mounted on a running motor?


_Modified by Peter Tong at 6:56 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
"show me the money (err I mean dyno)!"









haha...show me the money first. I'll build it and show you the dyno.








I wouldn't bother even trying, as if I'm gonna go through the trouble to swap in a Heaton, it's gonna be M90 or nothing. But the M62 is a good match flow-wise to the G-Lader, and those have reached 200whp with basic mods. I think the M62 would just require some more aggressive charge cooling, and perhaps a BVH to get it there.
It's certainly not out of the question, but you won't see me trying it. hehe.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: m64 (vonfulk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vonfulk* »_
any1 ever shorten a tbird m90 nose or like mentioned above, swap something shorter??

Yeah, shortening a M90 nose is fairly easy if you have the machine shop tools. Magnusen (sp) does it for a fairly pricey price LOL.
I'm doing my own shortly this fall - once I figure out how much I need to move it to line up with my 16v intake in order to go direct to the head.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

if you want 250 whp out of your 1.8L PG block..... get a 250 kpa map sensor from a B5 passat TDIs ECU, get a BBM stage V chip (they dont advertise it anymore) and get a lysholm at least the size of the BBM one... @ least 24 psi
on stock motor should put out 247 whp =-)
or do it like the ubermotor
2.0L block OBD I block
forged pistons
forged rods
forged crank
either of the following:
8V Counterflow head (ported and Polished)
8V cross flow head (ported and polished)
16V head (P&P)
20V head(P&P)
any of those with big valves
maybe a bigger intake manifold
bigger exhaust
2.5" lines, FMIC, bigger Throttle body
injectors and whatever management (FMU or MS)
and plenty of boost your choice of the two....
should put you up to 280-300 whp with about 21 psi...
just FYI I saw a dyno of a 1.8T on 22 psi put out 332 hp I cant remember if it was wheel..... but Im pretty sure it was
the HP and torque will vary on the amount of valves in the engine.


_Modified by potatonet at 10:44 PM 9-7-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_
"show me the money (err I mean dyno)!"








PS: how many folks on this thread actually have an Eaton mounted on a running motor?

_Modified by Peter Tong at 6:56 PM 9-7-2007_

i did... then i tore out the motor... now the eaton, is on my non-running motor... which is awaiting boost piping, and wiring (this weekend)... 
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_um your motor will still be spinning a supercharger and in this case M90's for you folk. thats gonna be a lot of work for the motor to spin....


Of course your motor is going to be spinning the charger still, there's a belt that's driving it. That's a total given. But, you missed the point. 
I read a tech acticle somewhere that the reason in part that vw's twin charger set up was so efficient was because of what I mentioned. The turbo loads the intake of the supercharger, allowing the supercharger to not have to work AS HARD. I should have been a bit clearer obviously.
Now, that doesn't mean that the charger still doesn't have to work, hence that's why VW didn't eliminate the drive belt that turns the pulley. But, it does take a bit of crank load off (now's the time I wished I saved that tech article) because at least the charger isn't having to work as hard drawing in the air through it's intake.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I get what you are saying and I totally understand.
the supercharger doesnt have to push X psi of air out anymore, its being fed by another source.
and yes As hard is the statement there... still lots of rotational forces pushing the weight of the lobes in the charger...


----------



## Samzik (Jul 8, 2004)

in vw its away around u described, charger boostst to turbo inlet, to get turbo spinning faaster. Thats for eliminating turbo lag, charger turns off after 3500rpm and turbo takes over.
That was what they writed on tecnical magazines here and it sounds more real then turbo loading charger.


_Modified by Samzik at 9:45 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

>.< where does it say they use a clutch?
hey thats a good idea...... put the turbo after the supercharger....
then I could route the turbo straight to the manifold via a veery small pipe...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Samzik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Samzik* »_in vw its away around u described, charger boostst to turbo inlet, to get turbo spinning faaster. Thats for eliminating turbo lag, charger turns off after 3500rpm and turbo takes over.
That was what they writed on tecnical magazines here and it sounds more real then turbo loading charger.


Yeah, I thought I had something backwards, as respects the VW set up. I read something a while back, and now I'm really wishing I had saved it somewhere. If I find it I'll be posting a link up to it. 
It's not that important to me anyways, I'm 99% sure I'm not going down that road. But, I'd like to have the info up for the benefit of anyone who's curious...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I will almost 100% be going down that road....
and the AWD road but that road wont come for another 2 years...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I thought about the twin charge set up, but I really didn't want the level of work involved. Although it's basically just adding a turbo and fine calibration, that turbo part is the "much more work" part I really didn't want. I'd love to see this set up on a G60 didg 1 though, I'm sure it's amazing...
But, AWD is something I've always wanted to do, and I'm sure to be running a Haldex system in the future. That and a bias controller.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

We did this last year. Turbo blowing into the charger because the turbo, in this case will move more air than the charger can. The charger provides about 6-7psi max, then the turbo blows into it and compounds ~15psi. Everything happens sooner and we made the same power at the same manifold boost with this setup vs. the pure turbo setup. ~175whp and ~210wtq.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

sorry... restate that??
having the turbo on there was 175 whp?
having both on there was 175 whp?
so you gained HP (supercharger drag)
that thing is so little.... awww its cute..
BTW where is the PCV valve venting to?


_Modified by potatonet at 7:10 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_sorry... restate that??
having the turbo on there was 175 whp?
having both on there was 175 whp?
so you gained HP (supercharger drag)
that thing is so little.... awww its cute..
BTW where is the PCV valve venting to?

_Modified by potatonet at 7:10 PM 9-12-2007_

you know.. just because it's not a lysholm.. does not mean it's junk... you've contributed very little to this thread other than "dont' bother with an eaton.."... it's kind of annoying... 
Your setup is very nice... we acknowledge that, but man, ease up on the criticism will ya??
and the pcv valve is venting to the breather/catch can on the drivers-side of the bay... takes a 90 out of the breather, then a 90 over to the can...
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

g60_c
as much as you like to criticize, you a douche
I was saying nothing about it being junk, where does it say that? it is little its a freaking M45 for christ sakes!
there is no criticism in what I said, I like the setup, I will be doing one like that one of these days just on a larger scale.
If you dont like what I have to say then you have every right to disagree with me, I just base my opinions on the facts of each supercharger.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

you know.....
nevermind...



_Modified by g60_c at 6:34 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

OK Guys, let's play nice








And, let's keep this thread on topic. There's lot of seroius learning and contributing (of course in a positive manner) to be done. And speaking of contributing....
Does anyone have any idea of how hard an FMIC install behind the grille might be? I've got an idea to do just this (trying to keep a stock form the outside look), which requires some looking at the headlamp assemblies (for slight modding), and removal of the A/C condensor (A/C is overrated) to be able to fit a smaller IC behind there. What I'm hoping to do is run 3" piping behind the headlight assemblies, entering form the SC from the traditional air intake area, exiting perhaps at the battery but more likely running straight down to the stock Corrado intercooler. 
Anyone have any thoughts on this idea? I know it would be a ton of work, but if I gotta keep this car it's going to be constantly made better, stock truly sucks.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_OK Guys, let's play nice








And, let's keep this thread on topic. There's lot of seroius learning and contributing (of course in a positive manner) to be done. And speaking of contributing....
Does anyone have any idea of how hard an FMIC install behind the grille might be? I've got an idea to do just this (trying to keep a stock form the outside look), which requires some looking at the headlamp assemblies (for slight modding), and removal of the A/C condensor (A/C is overrated) to be able to fit a smaller IC behind there. What I'm hoping to do is run 3" piping behind the headlight assemblies, entering form the SC from the traditional air intake area, exiting perhaps at the battery but more likely running straight down to the stock Corrado intercooler. 
Anyone have any thoughts on this idea? I know it would be a ton of work, but if I gotta keep this car it's going to be constantly made better, stock truly sucks.

if you look back @ the pics i had posted of my original eaton setup, i *think* i included the pics of fitting a starion IC in there.. 
I had to trim the vertical portion of the upper rad support in between the headlights (where the horns mount), and then continued to trim it down behind the bumper... 
I think i trimmed approx 1/2" off of the metal, and then used some rubber hose to make a "rub gaurd" between the rad & IC, then IC & rad support.
piping ran around the radiator end-cap (pass side), into the bottom of the starion, then ran down through the bottom rad support, and up through the stock IC location, and into the TB.
wasn't that hard to fit.. and kept it semi-stealth... not that an un-silenced m90 is all that stealth.. but.. hey.. it looked stock...








-Nate


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (g60_c)*

you really have to drive the car to understand it. the little cute m45 takes a PG block and makes feel like a 2.0 16V 9:1 block, the turbo is icing on top. Both are not running near their peak potential providing efficiency that can not be attained with just one of the devices. It also makes boost at 1000rpm in 5th gear which no turbo will never do. twin charging gives you torque immediately any time, the turbo spools faster than by itself, giving you a broad torque band. if you've ever driven a turbo g60 you will know the meaning of lag-monster. not much boost in 1st (eaton makes it though), and not much boost below 2800rpm (t3-60) which the eaton makes plenty by then. you have to consider that not everyone porsche-drives their cars and having low end torque and being able to lazy shift instead of frantic shift before my turbo spools down. 
You really have to try it before you knock it compound charging is pretty fun no matter what your choices are for boostin'


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Im not knocking....
I have a turbo manifold laying around my house for a reason...


----------



## Cristos (Jun 15, 2006)

*I have a charger for sale, with extras for a 16v*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3443026
Dont know if i can post here, so sorry if i cant please erase/delete if its a problem.


----------



## 91vwcorrado (Aug 13, 2007)

o there gonna give u **** for putting that on here for sale....i did the same thing considerin i figured someone on here would have use for it


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah but ures was a 350 dollar M90... not a 1300 dollar M62


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_
You really have to try it before you knock it compound charging is pretty fun no matter what your choices are for boostin'


My thoughts exactly on twin (or compound) charging too. Very neat concept, but NOT for the fain of heart or non-mechanically inclined. Effeciency is the ultimate goal of that set up, but the perfromance gains make it worth the time to make such a set up, if you have the extra time to so it (unlike me). 
I still want to see someone do this, and hey, I might even provide some help (parts info elbow grease ect...) if someone were serious. A good start would be an already converted to turbo Digi 1 set up. If I found a turbo G60 already done and bought it, I'd do the twin charger for sure, because the wrok would be half done.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

BBM's race corrado is twincharged


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (91vwcorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *91vwcorrado* »_o there gonna give u **** for putting that on here for sale....i did the same thing considerin i figured someone on here would have use for it 

the reason i gave you crap.. is because you were like the 3rd person that had started posting FS things in this thread... this is a tech thread, not a FS thread... 
I know WHY you did it.. and it is appreciated that you figured people in this thread might be looking for both info on how to do it, and where to get... I (and others) dont' want this thread turning into a giant "if it's eaton-related, I can post it FS" thread.. 
anyway... boost away!
-Nate


----------



## 91vwcorrado (Aug 13, 2007)

yea well think about ppl that are thinkin about doing this will look at this thread and if they see ppl have them they will prob buy them but its not really a big deal cause i got rid of it anyway


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
the reason i gave you crap.. is because you were like the 3rd person that had started posting FS things in this thread... this is a tech thread, not a FS thread... 
-Nate

And once again, I FULLY AGREE! This is a TECH thread, not a FOR SALE thread..... but if you're posting something on the lines of technical advise/observations/inquiry, I'd see nothing wrong with a "small" mention (maybe at the end of your commentary) that you have a charger or other related item for sale. But this thread will quickly lose direction if we start posting items for sale without at least contributing to the technical side of things.
Perhaps you might give thought to posting in your signature if you have something for sale (I do this myself), and the Forced industion classifieds move things pretty fast. We all have some responsibility to this thread if we're posting here, and we all can help keep it on track. 
BTW Nate, I remember the pics of your Starion IC install. I've actually kind of used that same idea, but with a slightly different slant, on the thoughts of an FMIC install. I would really like to modify nothing at all, but I think that's like 99.9% inpossible, but hey if it wasn't a challenge, VW's would be boring like pretty much any other car on the road. I'm getting ready to remove the AC condensor, probably tonight, and start the measuring. 
This should prove interesting.....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_

BTW Nate, I remember the pics of your Starion IC install. I've actually kind of used that same idea, but with a slightly different slant, on the thoughts of an FMIC install. I would really like to modify nothing at all, but I think that's like 99.9% inpossible, but hey if it wasn't a challenge, VW's would be boring like pretty much any other car on the road. I'm getting ready to remove the AC condensor, probably tonight, and start the measuring. 
This should prove interesting.....

i *should* be @ the car on sunday, I can grab some dimensions off that starion core if you'd like...
I'd offer up better pics of the trimming that was necessary to fit it... but the support has been hacked yet again to fit my *bigger* IC








-Nate


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*









Without A/C it's not a big deal to stuff in a large front mount. My setup still has A/C and the factory bumper. Pictured below are the two intercoolers that were (second still is) in my corrado. Both fit behind stock bumper after some trimming on the rebar and the rebar mount brackets. The width is a bit excessive from the cut down powerstroke cores, but they work well enough for my application. 
The prices came way down on FMIC since I did mine, or else I wouldn't have needed a custom jobby. If they were more like 28", then the install would have been a bit easier without having to trim on the bumper mount brackets.
2x6x30








2x8x30


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_OK Guys, let's play nice








And, let's keep this thread on topic. There's lot of seroius learning and contributing (of course in a positive manner) to be done. And speaking of contributing....
Does anyone have any idea of how hard an FMIC install behind the grille might be? I've got an idea to do just this (trying to keep a stock form the outside look), which requires some looking at the headlamp assemblies (for slight modding), and removal of the A/C condensor (A/C is overrated) to be able to fit a smaller IC behind there. What I'm hoping to do is run 3" piping behind the headlight assemblies, entering form the SC from the traditional air intake area, exiting perhaps at the battery but more likely running straight down to the stock Corrado intercooler. 
Anyone have any thoughts on this idea? I know it would be a ton of work, but if I gotta keep this car it's going to be constantly made better, stock truly sucks.

I had been thinking of doing one... picked up a mk5 2.0T intercooler for dirt cheap. Took out the A/C and got ready to do some trimming but then somebody sold me one of those eip intercoolers for dirt cheap (literally, it's full of dirt and crud







). The 2.0T intercooler looks like it would fit with a bit of trimming and finagling- it's not too thick, but it is huge [and available if you'd be interested







]. 
It's 3" in/out... I've seen somebody use one on a rado before. There are pic on here somewhere. Looks like a radiator from the front http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_








Without A/C it's not a big deal to stuff in a large front mount. My setup still has A/C and the factory bumper. Pictured below are the two intercoolers that were (second still is) in my corrado. 
2x6x30










That's what I thought it might look like undewrneath. How's the air flow at the low part of the bumper cover like that? It looks like it would be fine, and the fact that you didn't have to mod the headlights sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nate, if you would, when you get the chance, please take some measurements. Anything might help me chart a course at this point, I'm not lifting one finger til I know for sure how I'm going to do the work. I just don't need any more frustation right now with everything else going one (life's nuts right now), please I need to drive this thing back and forth to work.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Nate, if you would, when you get the chance, please take some measurements. Anything might help me chart a course at this point, I'm not lifting one finger til I know for sure how I'm going to do the work. I just don't need any more frustation right now with everything else going one (life's nuts right now), please I need to drive this thing back and forth to work.

I'll take measurements if i get down to the car this week... i'll even try to get photos that correspond to the measurements!








-Nate


----------



## L8 APEKS (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote »_And once again, I FULLY AGREE! This is a TECH thread, not a FOR SALE thread...

I have tech information for sale...where should I post it?!?!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

In the IM window??


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (L8 APEKS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L8 APEKS* »_
I have tech information for sale...where should I post it?!?!























Do what I do.... Everywhere I go on the Vortex, the advertisement follows me because I use my signature and *Bold characters.* I guess you could use colors too, but I'm not that hight tech yet.
Just a thought....


_Modified by swingwing205 at 6:18 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

i dunno if some of you may be interested in this serp conversion i'm doing to my A2. It should work for the rado also - and get rid of the stupid PS-Vbelt!! My contributions re the PS are towards the end...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3095335


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_i dunno if some of you may be interested in this serp conversion i'm doing to my A2. It should work for the rado also - and get rid of the stupid PS-Vbelt!!


that's actually a really good idea, get rid of the V belt for PS, and use one big belt. It would make changing out belts a total snap, and that's really important if you're figuring out different SC pulley sizes and other whatnot.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

interesting thought.... 
I was going to run the PS off of an electric pump...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_interesting thought.... 
I was going to run the PS off of an electric pump...

I've given thought to removing the PS all together, and using the A2 manual steering rack. Just have to make sure of the steering column spines at the firewall, otherwise no big deal to install. Frees up some crank up for other things, like for instance, our chargers. This is coming form a guy who doesn't have a radio or AC in his car too, so I might be a bit "_aufwand_".
I like the increased resistance of the manual rack, but I know some people think it's a total drag. 


_Modified by swingwing205 at 6:08 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_

I like the increased resistance of the manual rack, but I know some people think it's a total drag. 
 
*groan*... 
that was... ouch dude.. just.. ouch..








-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Yeah, I know....I'll promise not to quit my day job


----------



## vwrenegade (Jul 25, 2007)

*More info needed...*

Thanks Toby for all your info last night on the phone. 
You were mentioning the difference between the gernerations of M90's and i was wondering if there were any websites or actual text that explains the differences between Gen1, 2, and 3, m90's and also give's maybe serial numbers or other info on distiguishing the difference. Obviously the self contained idle valve would be a visual as to a Gen 3, but what about a 1 to 2??? And just out of curiousity, if the G60 motor uses a MAP sensor off of the intake manifold, instead of a MAf sensor before the supercharger, why couldn't you just use a valve much like a turbo "blow off" valve because its unmetered before the intake? I'm guessing someone might say "that would be wasting valuable charge pressure" but other than that, why couldn't you??? Just a thought. Thanks Toby my minds been going 100mph on these damn m90's now!!!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

G60's map sensor is after the supercharger... so it does read boost...
and manual steering sucks on 8.5" tires...
I dont think I understand what you are asking in the above question.....?


_Modified by potatonet at 11:43 AM 9-21-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_
and manual steering sucks on 8.5" tires...
_Modified by potatonet at 11:43 AM 9-21-2007_

Yeah which is why I'm trying to figure all l this out now on my NA project... and I dont want to fight massive torque steer with a manual rack either!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

manual rack + open diff = tree bait


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_manual rack + open diff = tree bait

+ front bolt backing out on control arm = REALLY interesting driving... couldnt' figure out what was going on.. on throttle= pull right, off throttle = pull left (by pull i mean.. jump into the next lane)... 
in response to the "why couldn't you use the valve as a turbo BOV" question...
I'm assuming you are referring to the internal bypass valve built into the newer generation eaton chargers... that valve is completely internal... so you won't be venting to atmosphere... just back to the inlet tract on the supercharger... 
the stock G60 throttle body has a bypass valve in it... mechanically linked to the throttle plates... you can vent that to atmosphere all you want... it can get really annoying however.. esp with an eaton whining out there... 
so, i guess i'll have to echo potatonet... what exactly are you asking?
as for the charger generations.. look up capa superchargers (or something like that i think).. pretty good resource for eaton info... or it was anyway @ one point... not sure anymore
-Nate


----------



## Deathdub (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Nice, this thread is just what I've been looking for. I've been putting together a pile of parts for a jh / m62 for my rabbit. The thing I'm having problems with is estimating what boost I'll end up with what pulleys. The crank pulley I have is a 5.25" G60 pulley and the charger pulley is 2.45"( it's an olds 3800 gen 1 charger btw). I've done rough calculations with this pulley combination and it came out to some 32 plus pounds of boost, so yeah a little too much







. I've redone my calculations with the biggest pulley that pulley boys offers (3") and it came out to a more realistic 14 pounds of boost. all these estimates could be way off as I don't know what sort of cfm my motor actually consumes, I just assumed a VE of 70% across the the whole rev range. I'm sure VE only really applies to one spot in the rev range and is most likely lower everywhere else in the revs but I haven't found any way of estimating VE across the rev range. I figure that the VE of the PG would only be a little better than the JH( 1.8L 8.5-1 comp 40x33 valves no mods) so if anyone who has run an M62 on a similar motor I'd love to hear what pulleys you used and what boost you ended up with. 
I should probably note that since this is going into a rabbit my power goals are modest... really 145 or 150 chp would be plenty. I'm not someone who should have much more power than that in a rabbit anyway, because I'd use it!








Anyway any help, tips, advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Deathdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deathdub* »_ The crank pulley I have is a 5.25" G60 pulley and the charger pulley is 2.45"( it's an olds 3800 gen 1 charger btw). I've done rough calculations with this pulley combination and it came out to some 32 plus pounds of boost, so yeah a little too much







. I've redone my calculations with the biggest pulley that pulley boys offers (3") and it came out to a more realistic 14 pounds of boost. 

if my numbers are right...
1795 cc displacement
.65 l/rev charger displacement
3500 rpm peak torque
6200 rpm redline
5.25 crank pulley
3.00 charger pulley
18.3 psi boost
ECR 19:1


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

new update!
I STARTED MY CAR!!!!
first start on the new motor... no pulleys anywhere, and wiring is laying across the engine, just to verify things would turn on....
engine cranked over great... i cracked the throttle cause there is no ISV @ the moment... .she fired up great... 16VM90 here we come!








this weeks plans (if i can drive down to the thing)... hook up power steering lines.. measure/purchase/install serp belt & v-belt... start IC piping!
what a great feeling it is to have it at least fire up








-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_new update!
I STARTED MY CAR!!!!
what a great feeling it is to have it at least fire up








-Nate

WORD! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwrenegade (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*



g60_c said:


> the stock G60 throttle body has a bypass valve in it... mechanically linked to the throttle plates... you can vent that to atmosphere all you want... it can get really annoying however.. esp with an eaton whining out there...
> so, i guess i'll have to echo potatonet... what exactly are you asking?
> so i answered my own question over the weekend as for the BOV...but you mention a "bypass valve in the g60" throttle body?? What about not using a g60 throttle body? I guess what i'm saying is that i'm not starting with a stock g60 motor...I'm starting with a 1.8 A2 engine. then adding a supercharger...most likely an eaton, along with a stand alone EFI. like i've said before i'm in the planning and infomation and parts gathering stages right now.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (vwrenegade)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwrenegade* »_
so i answered my own question over the weekend as for the BOV...but you mention a "bypass valve in the g60" throttle body?? What about not using a g60 throttle body? I guess what i'm saying is that i'm not starting with a stock g60 motor...I'm starting with a 1.8 A2 engine. then adding a supercharger...most likely an eaton, along with a stand alone EFI. like i've said before i'm in the planning and infomation and parts gathering stages right now.

The bypass vavle on the G60 throttle body will allow the excess air to escape, yes, but not nearly fast enough especially if you're at cruise at 60 MPH. Remember the Eaton is a fixed displacement device, and just because you're not using the boost doesn't mean the charger isn't making it. Also, remember that stock G60 set ups were set at about 8 lbs of boost. The bypass valve could handle that volume of air, but not much more.
My set up is set at 13.5 lbs at red, and right now my bypass is venting to atmosphere, and the charger is moving air o'plenty, which constitutes the fact that it's using HP. Most of my driving is back and forth to work (I-640 E to I-40 E for anyone in Knoxville), and I'm at cruise RPM @ 60/65 MPH most of that time, def in vacuum. And air is moving out that tiny G60 bypass vavle and sucking down my MPG (I'm getting 22 MPG right now). The charger in the current state w/o an additional bypass vavle is using a lot of HP than it should. Newer Eaton M90's with the Internal bypass use 1/3 of a HP at normal 60 MPH cruise, according to Eaton, so that's where my MPG is....
My plan is to use an Eaton remote bypass somewhere really close to the TB, and I'll actually be using 2 bypasses, but of course the Eaton one will be the one where the most air will move through. My MPG will get much better really fast.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Heys guys, just a little of topic....
Does anyone here have a Pontiac/Buick version Eaton M90 for sale? Please IM me if you do. I'm looking to do some research on this cahrger type as well.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_Heys guys, just a little of topic....
Does anyone here have a Pontiac/Buick version Eaton M90 for sale? Please IM me if you do. I'm looking to do some research on this cahrger type as well.

ugh.. good luck fitting THAT in there... it's like.. 6" longer than the t-bird style due to the manifold-mounting, and the integrated inlet... blah.
try ebay for $150








-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
ugh.. good luck fitting THAT in there... it's like.. 6" longer than the t-bird style due to the manifold-mounting, and the integrated inlet... blah.
try ebay for $150








-Nate

No no, I'm not trying to fit that into there, it's something else altogether I'd like to get hold of one for. I'd gladly pay $150 for one is exc shape and low miles, but all the ones on EbayBS are high mileage and higher than the $150. So, that's why I put a feeler out here, in case someone might have one I could use....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
No no, I'm not trying to fit that into there, it's something else altogether I'd like to get hold of one for. I'd gladly pay $150 for one is exc shape and low miles, but all the ones on EbayBS are high mileage and higher than the $150. So, that's why I put a feeler out here, in case someone might have one I could use....

aah, ok.. i was wondering, as it's easier to get the coated rotors/etc on the GTP units... I wished it would fit in there... oh well
-Nate


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

cheers for the pics of brackets and stuff
useful thread


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah I started my new motor for the first time and.... =-( no compression
(whispers) I think my machinist measured something wrong....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_yeah I started my new motor for the first time and.... =-( no compression
(whispers) I think my machinist measured something wrong....

that... sucks.. no two ways around it








did you check all the obvious.. like.. timing? is the belt on? (hey, i've seen dumber stuff happen)...
sux that you might be out a block







and lots of $$
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

no.... not out a block.... its brand new =-) (no cracks or anything) and the problem is definitely with the valve system.
the machinist is my friend, he has built drag motors and sprint car motors for 20 years... I dont think he would mess up on something as simple as this... 
the valve timing would have to be WAY off in order for it to have 0 compression... so unless my lobes jumped around on me its the way the valve seats were cut (which means he screwed up on something as simple as this...)
yeah I dont know what we will find on friday... hopefully no cracked rings... that wouldnt make any sense considering the rings were installed right and gapped correctly.... the 80 psi is because of the dish in the piston (its huge)


_Modified by potatonet at 10:12 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

well, good luck!
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

so.. finished up MOST of the car this weekend.. would have it driving on the roads, but i decided that i should re-wrap all the wiring in the engine-bay... gah... why must i do things like this to myself anyway?















-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

pics?


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

alright I think that you guys are going to know the answer to my question the best out of anyone. I am looking to mount an eaton supercharger onto my 98 8v aba engine. I was just wondering if such a thing in possible and has anyone done it yet? I dont know if the G60 matters because mine is not


_Modified by 98wolfsburgJetta at 9:52 PM 10-9-2007_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (98wolfsburgJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98wolfsburgJetta* »_alright I think that you guys are going to know the answer to my question the best out of anyone. I am looking to mount an eaton supercharger onto my 98 8v aba engine. I was just wondering if such a thing in possible and has anyone done it yet? I dont know if the G60 matters because mine is not

_Modified by 98wolfsburgJetta at 9:52 PM 10-9-2007_

No, it's been done before, basically the same set up as the G60 motor bolt on wise. But, if you're going that route and using ABA injection, you'd better do some research into how to get it to handle forced induction w/o making a big mess....
I think pretty much everyone here who's made a conversion for the G60 motor, that their Eaton bracketry would work just fine for you. If you're interested, I'll sell you my prototype Eaton conversion complete with charger and all, because I know my set up would work on an ABA with small things done to it, which things I already know. IM me and I'll send you my phone number and we'll discuss it if you're serious.


_Modified by swingwing205 at 6:32 AM 10-10-2007_


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

So it wouldn't work on my engine using the stock ABA injection? I do have 440cc injectors and I would most likely have a chip made by C2 to help everything run properly.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

MAF sensor doesnt read boost on 98 8v


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_MAF sensor doesnt read boost on 98 8v

no.. it reads flow... which works just fine for like.. 99% of the forced induction world... 
to the OP: Good luck on the conversion! i'd imagine C2 can cut you a chip that would work... any of the ABA turbo people should be able to chime in on software choices I would think..
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_pics?

when it's all on the road, i'll have pics again... i'm concentrating more on making the car move right now than I am on documenting... mostly cause I'll be getting true measurements & such this winter... hence the "thank god for a GF that's a machinist" comment above








-Nate


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

as far as the MAF not reading boost on my engine, why would the supercharger not work? would it not work with the stock chip? I think that is what potatonet was meaning. It should work though because they turbo these ABA's all the time and the neuspeed makes the supercharger without chaning the MAF. sure they need chips but it should work with the custom eaton setup i would imagine? tell me if I am wrong.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I think you are right. 
yes that is what I meant.
the MAF is before the charger it would never read boost. how much flow it reads.... different story..
I dont know the answer to that one...


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (potatonet)*

thanks. I have just never seen a newer ABA with the eaton charger. I dont know if it is not possible or what


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

anything is possible =-)


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

i'd be willing to bet the stock maf will work just fine.. you'll just need to talk w/some of the chip tuning people to see what kind of flow that stock MAF can read...
and.. if the stock maf won't work.. why not go the route that the DSM crowd has been going for years.... use a GM Maf.. and get a MAF tuner box.. all it does is mess w/the amplitude of the signal coming outta the MAF... basically a piggyback to fool the ECU...
-Nate


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (g60_c)*

alright I am going to go for it. I will keep everyone updated....


----------



## rabbit2L8vveryfast (May 3, 2005)

*i blew my g60 (((((WARNING))))eaton m90 guys*

i opend it up and i had holes in the pistons the eaton is to big for the g60 w stock injectors i am putting a 2.0 8v from japan its a agg block























p.s..... if you have a g60 m90 change the injectors


----------



## rabbit2L8vveryfast (May 3, 2005)

*Re: i blew my g60 (((((WARNING))))eaton m90 guys (rabbit2L8vveryfast)*

i blew my g60 (((((WARNING))))eaton m90 guys






















i opend it up and i had holes in the pistons the eaton m90 is to big for the g60 w stock injectors i am putting a 2.0 8v from japan its a agg block


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: i blew my g60 (rabbit2L8vveryfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit2L8vveryfast* »_i blew my g60 (((((WARNING))))eaton m90 guys






















i opend it up and i had holes in the pistons the eaton m90 is to big for the g60 w stock injectors i am putting a 2.0 8v from japan its a agg block


like i said in your other post... it works fine on stock injectors.... if you have a chip burned to up the fueling... and/or if you up your fuel pressure... 
this isn't rocket science... if you change your engine configuration.. you need to pay attention to those pesky things like... fueling... and timing... 
so.. why a block from japan?? you live in canada according to your info...
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: i blew my g60 (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
so.. why a block from japan?? you live in canada according to your info...
-Nate

Engines are cheap from Japan, because of their having to change thier motors out at 50K miles or whatever the interval is. This is the logical market to sell otherwise good barely used motors into. Dude needs to check if he could get 1H or PG code motors though....
The M90 works just fine on a stock G60 IF you don't have a pumper up chip, and if you don't go over what the limits are for the stock chip programming. 10LBS of boost is about as good as you're going to want, this is my experience, and I drive my car to keep up under 10 LBS or less right now. My kit is set up to 13 LBS and I can tell I must be going lean if I go over the 10 LBS limit I enforce on myself, as my car feels weird at that point. Even as fun as the car drives out right now it still needs work, and I'm not pushing my luck.
Thank goodness for SNS tuning and 3.5 FPRs! This is going to be my next investment in the car once I get the funds to do so. A St4 no lag chip and the 3.5 FPR, and a total tune up w/ new timing belt and I'll be making power enouigh to keep me satisfied....at least until I get used to it!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: i blew my g60 (rabbit2L8vveryfast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbit2L8vveryfast* »_i blew my g60 (((((WARNING))))eaton m90 guys






















i opend it up and i had holes in the pistons the eaton m90 is to big for the g60 w stock injectors i am putting a 2.0 8v from japan its a agg block


Holes in pistons has nothing to do with the M90..... it is all about the fuel mixture!!!! You burned holes because you were running too lean. You can change to a 2.0 block and repeat the exact same thing unless you learn how to compensate for the extra air thats being put into the engine. As was stated, get a different FPR to raise the fuel pressure. A RRFPR Aeromotive from Summit Racing is only $130 I think. That will adjust the fuel pressure as your boost pressure rises. In which case, even if you dont have a chipped ECU, the injectors will deliver more fuel. Get a AF gauge so u can see whats happening....
Before you spend all the $$ on another block.. I have a couple G60 blocks sitting around and can probably hook you up with a set of used pistons. That will allow you to get it back together and add the RRFPR.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah... I only melted the outer edge of my piston...
forged will help me with that problem though...
now if I could only get my car running bug free.
my IGN coil wiring is kookoo... time to relocate my coil...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

ssooo.. new "update"
I buttoned up all my IC piping last night... 99% finished re-wrapping my wiring
finished "stretching" my wires (had to extend my CO-Pot, throttle switches & Injectors)
hooked up a jump pack & cranked it over. 
Car fired up pretty good, went to set my timing.... couldn't see the timing marks on the flywheel?!?!!!!!






















after ******* around with it for like 15 minutes while everything heated up & all the oils & crap started burning off the exhaust, finally triple-checked my mechanical timing... yup... cam is off by a tooth























but, on the upside.... my belt routing seems to be OK... throttle seems to respond OK, engine was a little lumpy, but I would expect that for messed up timing...
now, to reset the timing... and hope that the 1tooth off + shrick 268's in a 9A 16V, doesn't mean bent valves... that would piss me off something fierce!
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Nate, I hope your valves aren't bent up, but I don't think you have to worry to much about one tooth. 2 maybe, and more than that would be the kiss of death. 
Let us have an update when you get the timing done up, please. I'm hoping all the best on your project for you.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

oh, i doubt they are bent.. but i'm a pessimist








there will hopefully be pics/vids this weekend of it








-Nate


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (g60_c)*

alright i have another question for all you g60 people. Will a g60 supercharger mount up to a '98 8v ABA?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (98wolfsburgJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98wolfsburgJetta* »_alright i have another question for all you g60 people. Will a g60 supercharger mount up to a '98 8v ABA?

you shouldn't really ask this in a thread devoted to the EATON chargers...
but... yes.. it will... relatively easily.... but there WILL be some work involved in it...
i think there were like.. 3 different threads regarding almost exactly the same thing... in the last 2 weeks...
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

the reason we dont have G60's anymore is because we hate them... =-) more like I hate them..


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_the reason we dont have G60's anymore is because we hate them... =-) more like I hate them..

hey now.. speak for yourself!
i LOVE my g60... i was just a poor college student (well, recent grad) when mine finally gave up, and i couldnt' afford a rebuild... the eaton conversion cost less for me than a rebuild did








I was actually going to try and do a 16VBi-G60 before i started the eaton conversion..
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I did speak for myself =-)
I was one of those 16VG60 guys before mine ate the dust.... but it ate the dust and Im semi-happy it did >=-)


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_I did speak for myself =-)
I was one of those 16VG60 guys before mine ate the dust.... but it ate the dust and Im semi-happy it did >=-)

good point








-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_the reason we dont have G60's anymore is because we hate them... =-) more like I hate them..

I hate G Laders too. Great while they're straight total garbage and a pain to fix if not. They're just not worth the time to work with anymore. 
If I was looking for an actual compressor to put on a Digi 1, if I just had to have a compressor unit, it would be either a Lysholm or Rotrex.
But NOT a G lader, to much to keep up, no sir....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

I DROVE IT I DROVE IT I DROVE IT I DROVE IT!!!

needless to say.. i am PUMPED!!!!!
now, with that being said.. i need a new oil pump... i was hoping the old one would be ok.. but, she trips the sensors @ 3k







boooo time to install a gauge as well i guess..
but... the 2.016vM90... has now officially run under it's own power







first time it has moved since november of '06
just thought i'd led everyone know!
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

u sure u need a new oil pump?
make sure you dont have blowby first...
thats a 150 dollar investment that you may not have to make.
my stock G60 pump from 90 put out 80 psi in my old motor..
my new one puts out 85 =-)
I say oil gauge first, its cheaper (60 dollars plus install)
but good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by potatonet at 9:47 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_I DROVE IT I DROVE IT I DROVE IT I DROVE IT!!!

needless to say.. i am PUMPED!!!!!
now, with that being said.. i need a new oil pump... i was hoping the old one would be ok.. but, she trips the sensors @ 3k







boooo time to install a gauge as well i guess..
but... the 2.016vM90... has now officially run under it's own power







first time it has moved since november of '06
just thought i'd led everyone know!
-Nate

WERD! Congrats Nate, that's awesome! Now, all you need is NOS....j/k


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_u sure u need a new oil pump?
make sure you dont have blowby first...
thats a 150 dollar investment that you may not have to make.
my stock G60 pump from 90 put out 80 psi in my old motor..
my new one puts out 85 =-)
I say oil gauge first, its cheaper (60 dollars plus install)
but good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by potatonet at 9:47 PM 10-21-2007_

i ordered a new pump anyway... cause, it can't hurt right? especially w/a new motor... 
I have a gauge/sender 1/2 installed right now... but will be verifying anyway... also, I bought new pressure switches... just because I should have done it anyway, long ago.
are you suggesting the blow-by might be causing a high-pressure limit by pressurizing the crankcase??... if so.. i guess i should probly increase the size of my crankcase vent.. currently running a -6 vent tube... i'll have to see if i can get a larger one in there, or a pair of smaller anyway..
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

uh not exactly, your oil pressure system is driven off of the pump and not the crank case...
although I did have my old PG block with the stupid blow by block off plate loose and it was the oil pressure problem...
huh ok well w/e I have a 1" tube coming out of my head and it has plenty of pressure.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_uh not exactly, your oil pressure system is driven off of the pump and not the crank case...


yeah.. no crap... i guess what i was asking.. was if you were thinking that by having excessive blow-by into the crankcase... and insufficient venting... it was forcing oil up through the pump (at a rate/pressure higher than the system would like).. Just looking for other thoughts as well here... either way, I will have a pressure gauge hooked on in the next few days, and will be able to see exactly what's going on...
of course, i will have a new oil pump & pressure switches in at the same time as well








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

too much crank blowby can cause low oil pressure, yes.
I was saying oil blowby, as in leaky connection somewhere...
could just be oil pump


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_too much crank blowby can cause low oil pressure, yes.
I was saying oil blowby, as in leaky connection somewhere...
could just be oil pump

ahah, ok.. gotcha.. the joys of communicating over the internet... too many ways to mis-interpret stuff








-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

1st drive!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dE0hytANSa0
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

can you say silencer...
yeah I remember when my lysholm was loud like that.... ah good times...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_can you say silencer...


nope.. actually.. i can't








i can say..... "if you hit me in traffic.. i will OWN you... because there is NO way you can miss the car"







seriously though.. where i used to live, I would nearly get t-boned on a daily basis.. the road i pulled out of, ended @ a light on a main street... same light had a high-way off-ramp.. with 3 different "no right on red" signs... i would wait 2 seconds + after my light went green before leaving... and STILL ended up with people almost hitting me... 
unsilenced eaton > wrecked corrado
not to mention... i like the looks it generates








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

HAHAHAH YES! I used to love flying by people and scaring the crap out of them with the siren ahhahaha


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

well... dropped the pan, replaced the oil pump, and replaced all the oil sensors as well in the Corrado 2l 16vM90 build... re-oiled it... still havne't hooked up the pressure gauge, but... she didn't toss her cookies @ all.. soo.. GOOD..
but... it's stumbling AWEFULLY hard right now... i'm not sure i really want to spend the $$ on a new set of plug wires righ tnow... or a new distrib... or a new coil... 
i'm actually wondering if it is being over-fueled right now.. 42# delphi's.. on a 3.5 FPR (i need to get a stocker again... just forgot about it)... 
running a new distrib cap/rotor... stock coil (has 163k on it as far as I know)... not sure what age the plug wires are.. but i know they've got some miles.. 
really starts to stumble when i drive it, and i come off the idle-switch...
no logging equipment on the car @ this moment... so i'm not sure exactly what everything is doing... but i'm thinking if i straighten out my ignition & fueling.. she'll be good to go for at least basic driving... then some dyno time & communication with the SNS boys








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll trade you an almost new 3 bar one for your 3.5 bar one =-) my car doesnt run right now so its not like I cant just pop it out and send it.
I need a 3.5 bar for 16 psi on my car and my old one got crushed somewhere between some tools...
and I just dont want to use an RRFPR that I have laying around...


_Modified by potatonet at 8:49 AM 10-25-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_I'll trade you an almost new 3 bar one for your 3.5 bar one =-) my car doesnt run right now so its not like I cant just pop it out and send it.
I need a 3.5 bar for 16 psi on my car and my old one got crushed somewhere between some tools...
and I just dont want to use an RRFPR that I have laying around...

_Modified by potatonet at 8:49 AM 10-25-2007_

that actually sounds like a heck of a deal to me!
prob is.. my car is in the 1/2 running stage right now... and i kinda don't want to give up my fpr (and therefore the car's ability to run.. even if it is poorly)...
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

well Im leaving for the weekend and I could just send it to you, and when you get it, send yours back to me =-)


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

my car isnt in a hurry to go anywhere


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_well Im leaving for the weekend and I could just send it to you, and when you get it, send yours back to me =-)

IM sent!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

item sent


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_item sent

haha, nice.. 
thanks a bunch man! i appreciate it!
will send the 3.5 off to you as quickly as i can as well!
-Nate


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

another eaton just finished
old setup








new setup








m62 charger i believe, this thing is loud


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

max boost?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*

nice setup!
-Nate


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

can i [email protected] my work out a bit?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

its pretty - but its not an Eaton


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

but its a supercharger and its running on digi1....i figured the g60 guys would appreciate,,,,
my bad
not really i dont care ignore the pics if you dont want to see anything but eatons


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*

nobody would have bad things to say about your project... its really outstanding work and inspiring...
but this thread was started about guys swapping in Eatons instead of G60's


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

thanks dude! 

me likey superchargers


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*

I echo OB..
that is a nice looking setup! but,, it's not a heaton







... only point being this thread was the eaton thread, that's all.. 
but, most of us aren't too much of haters for other options *usually... although I've been known to get pretty cranky, right Potato?)








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Indeed he does get cranky when you start flashing lysholms =-)
go here :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3481549


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_Indeed he does get cranky 


now.. if only my car would stop getting cranky.. and do more than just crank!








-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_can i [email protected] my work out a bit?


















so.. what did you end up using for an alt? and.. how's it mounted?? i'm guessing below the charger, as I don't see it behind the head anywhere... 
details??
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

oh no... it only cranks now?
yeah my car does that too... =-(


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_oh no... it only cranks now?
yeah my car does that too... =-(

it fires up great when i first hit it... then if i shut it down & ask it to fire up again.. it just cranks... smells like fuel though.. so pretty sure it's getting fuel... just wondering if it's getting spark... gah.. too many possible issues..
and, it runs really rough.. not quite 3out of 4, but probly more like 3.5 out of 4...
who knows..
-Nate


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
so.. what did you end up using for an alt? and.. how's it mounted?? i'm guessing below the charger, as I don't see it behind the head anywhere... 
details??
-Nate

i used a mk3 90amp and all the mk3 brackets. the alt sits infront of the charger right below the rad support.
hope that helps!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_
i used a mk3 90amp and all the mk3 brackets. the alt sits infront of the charger right below the rad support.
hope that helps!

it does... if you've got pics of that, it would also be handy







(even though it's a lysholm setup, it may generate ideas for people trying to cram an eaton in there too!)
again, very nice looking setup!
-Nate


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

































ask and yee shall receive


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

very nice, how much psi?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_ 
ask and yee shall receive









boners! nice work








How much of that is a kit setup & how much is your fab? (just curious)?
-Nate


----------



## ajwheels119 (Aug 14, 2006)

just wanna say i love this thread, i have read all 16 pages between yesterday and today. there is soooo much information in this thread. and the reason i read all 16 pages, instead of spending time on one of my 2 g60 setups which are both boostless right now you ask? because im at school in Boston and my 2 'rado's are stuck in Connecticut :-(
cant wait to start my m90 setup, already have the charger (not sure which generation, ill have to look into that) but once i have specs on the fab parts needed, my buddy will be tossing together a few aluminum bits with his crafty tig skills and ill be well on my way (just need a FMIC)
keep up all the great work and info!!
-Andrew


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_very nice, how much psi?


22+ after its broken in








the kit cost me 2gs. i bout it off someone who has never installed it. and i spent 150 on the brackets and alt. by fab work do you mean piping and IC? cause ive been building the car from the ground up for 3 years now hahaha


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I think he means fab work by brackets...
22 psi on that system.... damn that charge cooler is gonna get worked! what kind of intake temp are you hoping for?
are you going to put methanol in the cooler? ice?
22 psi on a 16V? thats like.... over 350 hp...
is the head ported? big valves? 22 psi on that would be like 375.. wow thats a lot of hp for a 4 cylinder... my charger is only good to 450 and its 2x the size of the BBM one...


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_I think he means fab work by brackets...
22 psi on that system.... damn that charge cooler is gonna get worked! what kind of intake temp are you hoping for?
are you going to put methanol in the cooler? ice?
22 psi on a 16V? thats like.... over 350 hp...
is the head ported? big valves? 22 psi on that would be like 375.. wow thats a lot of hp for a 4 cylinder... my charger is only good to 450 and its 2x the size of the BBM one...


there wasnt any fab work involved in mounting. it mounts to existing holes in the mk3 alt bracket and the top of the alternator. easy easy
as far as the a/w intercooler its rated to 600hp and ill be running ice water and i have a cooler and a good pump in the system.
the head is ported and polished and the manifold are port matched and smoothed. i have a custom equal length header and 2.5 inch stainless exhaust all the way back. lots of pic in my sig! feel free to post in there
id love to see 350hp. my original goal was 300 and ill be happy if i can get that with lower boost levels
where are the pics of your charger? 


_Modified by gti97r at 7:22 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

hidden in the sludge of this thread...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_hidden in the sludge of this thread...

the sludge???







... that's not very nice








btw.. got the fpr... you dind't say it was BRAND NEW... soon as i'm down @ my car, i'll send mine out to ya... but you gotta hit me with a shipping address








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

sludge as in the various banter and questions...
good thread, I like it.
yeah its relatively new... a few months old, got it about the same time I did my fuel rail and injectors...I think its only been driven for about 1000 miles.
Im sent BTW


----------



## romax_51 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Hello
Pictures of my Eaton M90 putting on my MK2


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (romax_51)*

looks nice!
got any better pics of your locating brackets?
how long you been workin on it?
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (romax_51)*

i'd like to see some more pix of that!! Which motor is it on?


----------



## romax_51 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I've work around 3 weeks on it .
It's an G60 motor with a 6pad clutch XTD ...








Gearbox of corrado 16S
You can see the history of my car in the next URL .
http://club-gti.forumpersos.co...3.htm 


_Modified by romax_51 at 1:16 PM 11-6-2007_


----------



## romax_51 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (romax_51)*


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (romax_51)*

which oil cooler sandwich are you using?


----------



## romax_51 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I've use a Thermostatic oil sandwich 
Video 
http://www.youtube.com/v/HIYSBW_v9_Y










_Modified by romax_51 at 10:40 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_
as far as the a/w intercooler its rated to 600hp and ill be running ice water and i have a cooler and a good pump in the system.
id love to see 350hp. my original goal was 300 and ill be happy if i can get that with lower boost levels

_Modified by gti97r at 7:22 PM 10-30-2007_

i'm pretty sure hp ratings on intercoolers are just airflow ratings through the core, they don't really get into the delta t ...not that i think you'll have a charge cooler issue that thing looks pretty robust, and the twins don't heat up the air like the traditional eaton
good looking mk1, it will def. be a rocket, which displacement charger are you running, did Pete Tong supply it? i know you mentioned it was used kit


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Isnt it on an ABA bracket? which would mean its a BBM system? his charger is a 2087 so .87L/rev
hmmm... good old pete tong


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_Isnt it on an ABA bracket? which would mean its a BBM system? his charger is a 2087 so .87L/rev
hmmm... good old pete tong



i dont even have to speek hahah


----------



## m62passatsyncro (Nov 11, 2007)

*New blood*

I recently picked up a 92 Passat syncro with a 92 g60 engine (15,000 km) with an Eaton m62 on it. The guy I bought the car from had a Mustang buddy put on the M62. the engine had been rebuilt by a garage, The Piping and Layout of the new intake was done by Mr Mustang. TO me it looks a little odd, the work itself looks excellent just the placement, the throttle body now resides in front of the eaton, Why this was done I'am at a loss, to change it back is not a difficult task. I've had more experience my self with turbo cars than with supercharged ones,


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

leave the TB there. it runs quieter and better when in front of the TB...
where the heck did you get a passat syncro? canada?
I was gonna import one of those for my AWD conversion, till I realized how hard they are to get and how much cooler the Haldex systems are from an R32.
but more power to you for having a 4 door AWD sedan (throw up a pic or 2). whats you max boost like?


----------



## m62passatsyncro (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

max boost is still a little dodgy, the previous owner ****ed with the vacuum lines, as well as the maf, but she'll chirp the tires in second on accel, but right now the exhaust is rusted out past the cat and the brakes need to be done ( new x-drilled/ vented upfront)http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...6976/http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...95147http://www.flickr.com/photos/2...ream/


----------



## romax_51 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (m62passatsyncro)*

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=5kcyCRQt0eA
No comment :lol:


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (m62passatsyncro)*

AAAAAAHHHHH that is sick, i though i was the only person in calgary with an M62 PG, i would realy like to check out the setup in person sometime, im having a hell of a time trying to come up with soem better brackets, let alone the TB possitioning. SICK!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_AAAAAAHHHHH that is sick, i though i was the only person in calgary with an M62 PG, i would realy like to check out the setup in person sometime, im having a hell of a time trying to come up with soem better brackets, let alone the TB possitioning. SICK!

i think you are... that's an M90








-Nate


----------



## m62passatsyncro (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

the red passat syncro has an m62, not the golf 
[









_Modified by m62passatsyncro at 11:05 AM 11-12-2007_


_Modified by m62passatsyncro at 11:06 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

still a PG motor


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

yea i thought it looked a little different than my m62....he does say its an m62 right?...im not on crack or anything?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah he says M62...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (m62passatsyncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *m62passatsyncro* »_the red passat syncro has an m62, not the golf 


whoops... i'm on crack, and i can't read








-Nate


----------



## eve_ill (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
whoops... i'm on crack, and i can't read








-Nate

I heard that was a big thing up there. 
I may be wrong, but I think I'm kind of eagerly awaiting the day when I can sell my Corrado for crack money so I don't have to think about the thing any more...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (eve_ill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eve_ill* »_
I heard that was a big thing up there. 
I may be wrong, but I think I'm kind of eagerly awaiting the day when I can sell my Corrado for crack money so I don't have to think about the thing any more...

hahahahaha... yeah.. unfortunately, it's becoming aproblem up here







...
i almost ripped my entire front-end off my car this past weekend... for my birthday, it decided to start spewing oil & coolant everywhere .. booo








i'm almost @ the "sell it" point... 
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
i'm almost @ the "sell it" point... 
-Nate

Nate, don't give up just yet.... I know your project might be giving you fits, but you're in the home stretch, and it'd going to be totally worth the time once you get it nailed down. 
BTW dude, you're the guy I really need to speak to about a second person to test out my conversion parts, as I need a good person who I can test to close to rag a cnonversion out to test it really hard, but I've ran into a big snag. I just lost my job (I should have another one soon...), so until then, I have no access to machine tools. Once I get back into another job (hopefully a much beter one too), I'll be in business. 
I've decied to buy my own milling machine, and at first it's going to be a smaller mill, likely a RF-31 with a DRO, until I get room and power requirements fitted to buy a nice Bridgeport. Then I'll convert the Bridgeport over to CNC to make things run faster. That's in the near future, but I have to get back into a job first.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

thats what my college is for... plenty of cnc and everything laying around.
dont sell your car... I was at that stage too... then it ran correctly and it was heaven... till the crank bolt snapped.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_thats what my college is for... plenty of cnc and everything laying around.
dont sell your car... I was at that stage too... then it ran correctly and it was heaven... till the crank bolt snapped.


oh, i wont' sell it... 
but, i might become single rather soon if i don't stop spending so much time on it








got the crank bolt fixed?? i've got a new G60 (and a new 9a) one sitting around that i bought & forgot i had them... they can go to you w/the fpr if you would give me your addy again








-Nate


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

I need help
first off can someone tell me exactly what this is M60 or a M62
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3486802
second, the charger must have blown on me or something because it left me stranded and kinda made my motor not crank over, i think the gears might have broke or something, i can not open it up right now but it was very very loud rattlely-like rediculously loud,
i just need to know if i can get new parts for it cause i can only find the couplers but not the actual parts, 
but if there isn't parts for it, i just needed to know what eaton i have so i can get a new one and change the nose on it so it bolts right up
or can i just get another m62 and take out the screws and swap it
sorry if that didn't make much sense i just need help thanks

_Modified by boostedjetta4me at 7:13 PM 11-13-2007_


_Modified by boostedjetta4me at 7:14 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*

damn. too bad man.. Did you ever put oil in the charger and/or an air filter/inlet piece? could be either. with no oil, obviously it will tear up the gears. with no air filter, it could ingest something and mangle the screws. I'm not sure what you're referring to as screws.. 
I was looking into having it rebuild and the prices ranged from 200-500. 
any pics? 
and yes, it's going to be rediculously loud with no inlet on it.


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

i did put oil in it, im not talking about the loud whine, the loudnest is rattleling, im referring the screws as the 2 big things that turn but the screws looked fine, but the pulley has a lot of play when i turn it back and forth it goes click click without turning the screws, i haven't opened it yet,
do you know what kind of eaton it was, i just need the parts if they sell it


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_i did put oil in it, im not talking about the loud whine, the loudnest is rattleling, im referring the screws as the 2 big things that turn but the screws looked fine, but the pulley has a lot of play when i turn it back and forth it goes click click without turning the screws, i haven't opened it yet,
do you know what kind of eaton it was, i just need the parts if they sell it

without reading the thread you referenced... these symptoms are typical of a blown snout-coupler... the earlier generation eatons, used a 2-piece spring coupler to joint the nose drive, and the rotors... eventually it wears out, and you get the "death rattle"... this has caused more than one person to throw their charger in the trash... you can go on ebay, search for eaton supercharger coupler... should find several options, some kits come with the coupler, gasket maker, and oil.. all for like.. $40 shipped..
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*

ok, just read the FS thread...
if your screws move @ all.. you're fine... & you just need a coupler...
is that bolt-on plate... welded, onto the eaton snout??? i kinda hope not.. cause that could cause some warpage in the nose-drive... which might have mangled something i guess.. maybe... but also, if you end up needing a new nose-drive, you'll have to get a better way to anchor that thing, so you don't have ot get a new plate welded on.. 
back to the prob(s)...
i don't think it matters M60/62... i think one is the OEM version, one is the aftermarket version... it doens't look like an M90 to me.. but, i could be wrong... 
first step, is to pop that sucker apart... you just need a 10mm wrench... oh, and a place to work that can get really dirty/smelly... 
when you pop that eaton apart, the oil that's in there (if it has been used for any amount of time)... is going to STINK to high heaven... you don't want it dripping into any nooks & crannies..
so, pop it apart, look for obvious busted stuff... if the coupler is a spring-style.. get rid of it & get a solid 1-piece.. 
when you slide the rotors(screws) out of the casing, look them over carefully... if they ingested anything, they could be knocking together, causing a rattling (been there, done that)... you can usually take a set of shaped files to the screws, and knock off the highspots... and get a good tig-welder to fill in any depressions.. again.. been there, done that
report back to us.. with pictures if you can








-Nate


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

i just took it apart last night to put brand new supercharger oil in it, i noticed nothing wrong with it, and the coupler looked like a one piece
if your talking about the outlet plate, its not welded on, hopefully i can go back to the car soon and take it apart, right now its stranded about 10 miles out of town so it kinda sucks thanks for the info, hopefully its something simple
oh that bolt on plate is welded on but it looked good to me but what do i know


_Modified by boostedjetta4me at 10:23 PM 11-13-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (eve_ill)*

hey its not as bad as the meth problem my college town has...
Ive never seen such a problem in my life


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

if i needed a nose rebuild where can i get one for a good price, also one thing i forgot to add was that the charger blew a lot of gray sludge from somewhere off the charger, it was all over the bottom of my hood and the side of where my stock air box would be, just all over


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_i just took it apart last night to put brand new supercharger oil in it, i noticed nothing wrong with it, and the coupler looked like a one piece
if your talking about the outlet plate, its not welded on, hopefully i can go back to the car soon and take it apart, right now its stranded about 10 miles out of town so it kinda sucks thanks for the info, hopefully its something simple
oh that bolt on plate is welded on but it looked good to me but what do i know

_Modified by boostedjetta4me at 10:23 PM 11-13-2007_

i was referring to the 1.5" thick plate that is around the nose-drive... that bolts into the stock G60 mounting bracket.. I would just be concerned that when it was welded on, the nose-drive warped, which would def account for the noises








My suggestion is... take the thing all apart... take pictures of EVERYTHING and post them up here... if you don't have anywhere to host them, contact me & i'll get 'em hosted for you... we can all "take a look" so to speak..
how long was the setup running in the car before the noises showed up??
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_if i needed a nose rebuild where can i get one for a good price, also one thing i forgot to add was that the charger blew a lot of gray sludge from somewhere off the charger, it was all over the bottom of my hood and the side of where my stock air box would be, just all over

as for a nose rebuild... your biggest problem is that the plate is welded on.. so you can't do the easy "swap out a nose" trick that most people do... 
you *can* buy the parts to do a nose rebuild yourself... only requires 1 special tool... and that's to remove the pulley (it's a press-fit on.. and a normal gear puller will NOT remove it). Magnuson chargers is the only "authorized" rebuilder of Eaton superchargers.. but if you do a search on google, i'll bet you will come up with alternative locations to get stuff..
-Nate


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

alright i got this thing apart, and it is not good at all, please tell me what i need to do
i know i need a new coupler, file down the 2 screws, but the gears are the problem, also the have a lot of play in them when moving it up and down
as the bearings are bad or something, and they will not turn because they get stuck hitting each other








































all the teeth


































_Modified by boostedjetta4me at 11:43 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

new charger....
that thing is smoked beyond repair...


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

is there anyway i can use the same nose on another one


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_is there anyway i can use the same nose on another one

Before I'd do that, I'd want to be sure to know why it failed. Welding on the nose cone housing could have warped things enough to result in oil seal failure. From the sound the bearings failed....
Where did the shrapnel go?????? How does the valves, pistons, head look???????????


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

shrapnel?


----------



## clove911 (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_shrapnel?

all the metal that got ground up and maybe pushed into your intake and head, you should def check that out


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (clove911)*

wouldn't that get caught in the intercooler


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_shrapnel?

Shrapnel is the term commonly used to describe the metal fragments and debris thrown out by any exploding object.
http://www.Wikipedia.com


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_wouldn't that get caught in the intercooler

It might, but you REALLY need to take everything apart and MAKE FOR SURE. That stuff in the engine would not be a good thing. Take all your intake pipes and your IC out and clean them thoroughly, and shake the piss out of the IC, make sure nothing is in it. Before you put your intake pipes and IC back on, if you have access to compressed air, see if you can blow down each of the intake runners, and listen closely for rattling noises. If so, you have a problem, and you might be able to use a strong shop vac with some kind of funky homemade hose extention to go down into the runner(s) in question to vaccum out the debris. I had to do this once, it's a total pain. But, better safe than sorry.
BTW, I've never seen an Eaton fail like that. Even with the oil totally drained, all that happens (or art least all I've ever seen happen) is that the nose bearings sieze up, and the timing gears wear ultra fast, resulting in huge amounts of backlash, which isn't good but dang! I've never seen the timing gears actually strip teeth. What you have is a situation...
But let's talk another charger for sure. I hate that happened to you, that totally sucks.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

if you look @ his pics... you can see that the needle bearings in the BACK of the case... heated up enough to turn the pin on the rotor.. BLUE... or, maybe i'm seeing things..
either way... yeah.. eaton's don't usually fail like that... although, you may have ingested something... causing the rotors to lock/unlock/lock.. which in turn put alot of stress on the timing gears.. which eventually stripped the teeth.. and ripped the coupler apart completely.
wow.. congrats on a new type of failure!
-Nate


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (g60_c)*

should be able to buff that out and port it








thank god eatons are cheap eh


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah I would argree that this is an interesting failure to say the least.
I agree on the needle bearings... I also agree that you ingested something...


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

well i guess this just sucks then, so if i get a new charger i wanted to use the same nose because the bolt on plate is already on and ready to bolt on to the g60 bracket, my question is then do all m62 chargers have the same insides as ones from the mercades or nissans or what not but just a different housing
in quick note, i want to use the same nose and same housing i already have and use the inside of a new one
for example this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


_Modified by boostedjetta4me at 5:03 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*

what do you suppose got ingested? 
air filter? did you have a return/bypass failure?


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

i really wouldn't know what got injested, but if anyone could let me know if all m62 insides are the same


_Modified by boostedjetta4me at 8:25 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yes its an M62 the only thing that varies are the housings.
sizes should all be the same because they all displace .65L/revolution...
wait what does the M90 produce?



_Modified by potatonet at 7:23 PM 11-14-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_yes its an M62 the only thing that varies are the housings.
sizes should all be the same because they all displace .65L/revolution...
wait what does the M90 produce?

_Modified by potatonet at 7:23 PM 11-14-2007_

should be .90L/rev i believe... and i think the 62 is .62 L/rev... at least, i *thouht* that was the purpose behind their naming scheme...
frankly, i wouldn't use that housing again... it's also looking pretty pooched.. but, that's just my thoughts..
-Nate


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

are the noses swappable


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yes


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_yes

but only if the nose drive didn't take damage when the internals ate themselves... or if the nose drive was the cause of the damage (although i find that hard to believe)
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I think what happened here is that the needle bearings didnt get oil, causing them to overheat and warp, then release from their area and ingest into the charger, the gears stripped because of the lack of movement of the charger and the continuous movement of the belt.


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I was thinking something got ingested. look at the marks on the rotors, something got spun thru there a few times.. if so, the gears would get torn up like that too. with a good cleaning and new gears, it should live again.


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

can i get replacement gears, i don't know what all the parts are call, which are the rotors and which are needle bearings


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

the needle bearings are not part of the oiling system. they have a "permagrease" on them... it's possible that the grease was washed out during a cleaning of the unit?
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_can i get replacement gears, i don't know what all the parts are call, which are the rotors and which are needle bearings

the rotors are the "screw" looking things.. the largest part of the charger.
the needle bearings, are the bearings that are in the "back" (aka, non-pulley end) of the casing... the rotors should have pins that drop into the needle bearings (seen in blue in your original pictures)..
as for cleaning it & making it live again... that's a pipe dream... your rotors are friggin BUSTED... look at all the divots/dents/deformations in there..
I know the eaton's don't have the worlds tightest tolerances.. but the tolerances are still tight enough that you won't be repairing those rotors...
replacement timing gears... good luck. even magnuson just says to replace the center-section (rotors, timing gears, and the plate that is between them) if you do something like this.
you will also need new needle bearings.. i just found 3 sets on ebay in 5 minutes... they come pre-greased..
personally.. i hate to say it.. but i would chalk this up to a bad purchase... I don't know how long you ran the kit, but.. you and the seller may be able to come to an understanding... 
sorry








-Nate


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (g60_c)*

: )
I'm the seller and take absolutely no responsibilty here. I know the charger oil was not checked and it was run without an inlet or air intake of any sort... Sorry to be harsh, but this probably could have been prevented. plus I recommended in the FS thread the charger be rebuild because I didn't know the condition. 
Here's the setup pic from a few pages back: 








on a less defensive note, we've seen some lysholm's with rotor damage that live on, so it's not totally out of the question for this charger to breath again.. but yes, those rotors are pretty beat..


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

i did run a intake filter on it, but i wouldn't blame the seller, i really don't know what happened, when i got it i put brand new 10 dollar supercharger oil in it and everything looked good inside, but i guess i'll have to find a parts eaton


_Modified by boostedjetta4me at 2:30 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_i did run a intake filter on it, but i wouldn't blame the seller, i really don't know what happened, when i got it i put brand new 10 dollar supercharger oil in it and everything looked good inside, but i guess i'll have to find a parts eaton

If you have replacement timing gears, I have a set of rotors I'll let you have for a reasonable amount. I'll send you the whole rotor pack, which is the rotors/bearing plate/and timing gears (this rotor pack's timing gears are shot). But, I'm still not sure if the parts you have are M90 or M62, and the parts I have are M90. 
OH, I just noticed what's in your sig. I guess these parts won't help you, sorry....


_Modified by swingwing205 at 12:22 PM 11-15-2007_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
you will also need new needle bearings.. i just found 3 sets on ebay in 5 minutes... they come pre-greased..


You'll get those bearings A LOT cheaper at your local BDI if you can get a number off of them (If I had the number I'd give it to you). They're like a buck or 2, you're dirt cheap. My ex-work place had hundreds of those in a drawer. This is a standard Nippondenso alternator bearing.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

not trying to accuse you (the seller) of anything... 
I would just be really surprised if this is repairable... i mean.. at this point, I would suck it up & just try to get a replacement charger.. and swap the nose drive over...
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
You'll get those bearings A LOT cheaper at your local BDI if you can get a number off of them (If I had the number I'd give it to you). They're like a buck or 2, you're dirt cheap. My ex-work place had hundreds of those in a drawer. This is a standard Nippondenso alternator bearing.

what about the grease for them?
i mean.. i only paid like.. $20 shipped for a pair of bearings.. pre-lubed even..
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

well Im just gonna say get a newer charger and rebuild it.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

if the rear needle bearings failed it would allow the rotors to scrape on the walls of the housings which in turn would pretty much "weld" them together for short instances - galling the surfaces, locking the rotors, shearing the teeth on the gears...
I think thats all that really happened here.
It still would be a good idea to pull the intake off the head and see if any of the aluminum shavings made it to the valves... if they did.....


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

well thanks for all the info everyone, looks like im on a search, if anyone has a m62, i have stuff to trade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_well thanks for all the info everyone, looks like im on a search, if anyone has a m62, i have stuff to trade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm sorry that all the info we gave you is crappy







it really sux to see things like this happen








-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
what about the grease for them?
i mean.. i only paid like.. $20 shipped for a pair of bearings.. pre-lubed even..
-Nate

If I'm not too badly mistaken, the bearings are pre-lubed from BDI. Even then, it's just standard good old heavy duty grease used. My ex-work popped those things in alternators that got spun really fast (up to 18,000 RPM), so they're more than up to the task. I'm running a set of them in my Eaton right now.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostedjetta4me* »_well thanks for all the info everyone, looks like im on a search, if anyone has a m62, i have stuff to trade http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Have you went onto Ebay and searched under "Eaton Supercharger"? I can prety much guarantee you that you'll find what you're looking for in no time. 
Was your M62 the Mercedes unit, or the GM unit?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Have you went onto Ebay and searched under "Eaton Supercharger"? I can prety much guarantee you that you'll find what you're looking for in no time. 
Was your M62 the Mercedes unit, or the GM unit?

it wasn't the GM unit... non mani-fold mount... and the inlet housing isn't that messed-up manifold integrated setup..
but, it's also a non-clutched nose-drive.. and i thought all the Merc's came with the clutch-drive? perhaps a mongrel between the two?
-Nate


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

i think it came off a mercades unit, and the pulleys where swapped,
whats the difference between the clutch and non clutch


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you didnt have a clutch to begin with...
you would be able to turn off the unit.
that only came on M45's from SLK230 and my lysholm from an SLK32AMG (or C32 or chrysler crossfire)
at least thats what I remember


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_you didnt have a clutch to begin with...
you would be able to turn off the unit.
that only came on M45's from SLK230 and my lysholm from an SLK32AMG (or C32 or chrysler crossfire)
at least thats what I remember

ah, whoops.. sorry i was providing inaccurate info!
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

here is the link:
http://www.sprintex.com.au/fil...r.xls
here are the sizes:
M45 - 0.65
M62 - 1.00
M90 - 1.50
M112 - 2.00
all sizes are in liters per revolution
Max boost of an M90 is 22.5 psi due to back pressure resistance.


_Modified by potatonet at 8:47 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*

well here we go again, i really can't tell if mine is a m90 or m62, because this here http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
that says its a m90, and mine looks just like it, are they almost the same sizes or what, also it looks like it has the same pulley that mine has too


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*

thats an M90....


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_thats an M90....

and a nice one @ that!!!
-Nate


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

i know the one in the picture is a m90, but mine looks like it and i still can't tell which is mine


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

take a picture and post it...


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3486802
this is mine


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*

anybody


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (boostedjetta4me)*

m60/62


----------



## Whitsend (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Is it the consensus of this thread that the M90 would be preferred over the M62 for overall driveability and longevity? I am looking for a wide and smooth power band over killer boost at the top end, car is used in rallycross and hillclimbs. Any input here is greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

cough cough lysholm =-) sorry guys I had to do it.
wide and smooth either lysholm or eaton, and I would recommend the M90 over the M62.
or a decently sized lysholm...


----------



## abacorrado (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Does anyone have brackets or a complete setup for a m60/62 or m90 for a corrado for sale?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (abacorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abacorrado* »_Does anyone have brackets or a complete setup for a m60/62 or m90 for a corrado for sale?









Well, once I get my Passat Wagon up and going (should be early next week), I'll be ready to sell my kit. Give me a call865)329-3419, and ask for Toby


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Well, once I get my Passat Wagon up and going (should be early next week), I'll be ready to sell my kit. Give me a call865)329-3419, and ask for Toby

crap.. that sensor is sitting in the cupholder in my forester... been moving the last 2 weeks, and completely forgot about it.. sorry!
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
crap.. that sensor is sitting in the cupholder in my forester... been moving the last 2 weeks, and completely forgot about it.. sorry!
-Nate

Dude, no worries. I actually was at the junk yard today, and I was looking for some parts, this being one of them. Anyway, no 2.0 16v motors and wiresa around, however some BMW's use the same part, and I almost scored one....That is until I found out that they're so brittle you can't remove them. BMW puts that part right at the radiator, and it gets some heat damaged...
BTW, how's your ride doing? 


_Modified by swingwing205 at 11:47 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Dude, no worries. I actually was at the junk yard today, and I was looking for some parts, this being one of them. Anyway, no 2.0 16v motors and wiresa around, however some BMW's use the same part, and I almost scored one....That is until I found out that they're so brittle you can't remove them. BMW puts that part right at the radiator, and it gets some heat damaged...
BTW, how's your ride doing? 

_Modified by swingwing205 at 11:47 AM 11-30-2007_

my ride.. is sitting in a garage.. just where it has sat for 3 weeks.. went to work on it this weekend... got a 14 inch snowstorm instead... add that, to my PILES of boxes around the car... and the bald high-po summer-tires on it... and i didn't work on it.. just cleaned up instead.
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Wow, this thread actually needs a bump! I can hardly believe it....
Anyways boys, I should have a milling machine in the next few weeks, and so if anyone is interested in retrofit parts to install the M90 into a G60 (other VW 4 cyl motors as well), they'll be available very shortly.


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

i know a few of you guys are running digi1...what the verdict with the map sensor line? according to what ive read it must be 1 meter in length and a specific kind of line. does it HAVE to connect to the throttle body? can i tap the manifold and run it from there? 








(i know i know its not an eaton)


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (gti97r)*

Nice!!!! Glad to see it's coming along! You can't connect to the throttle body on your setup because it will never see boost. I'm running basically the same setup but kept the piece of the g60 throttle body conglomerate and used a BBM block off piece (off an 8v silenced corrado kit) that puts a nipple where the boost return used to be. I've also had the ecu line off the brake booster line (pre check valve obviously) and didn't have any problems. one meter is the magic length. 
You could also use the nipple on the #1 runner of the lower intake manifold, you'll just need a couple as it's larger, but now you're in gray area as you don't want any restriction before the 1 meter @ 3.5mm starts... I'd think it would work fine.. 
another thought is tapping the block off plate you used/made where the fifth injector used to be.. might be better than tapping the manifold...


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

i think im goin to either tap the back of the manifold (against the firewall) or T into the brake booster line.
thanks for the info!!


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (gti97r)*

How many psi should I expect for a m90 on a g60???
Now I have 15psi with a normal g60 and the 68mm pulley!
18-20psi is easy to do with the m90 or it will die really fast???

Someone sell custom brackets???


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (hoooboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoooboy* »_How many psi should I expect for a m90 on a g60???
Now I have 15psi with a normal g60 and the 68mm pulley!
18-20psi is easy to do with the m90 or it will die really fast???

Someone sell custom brackets???

The amount of boost you get with an M90 on a G60 motor is up to you.... It's a thing of pulley size. I made a special custom size pulley to bring my M90 set up to 13.5 psi at redline. It's 3.55 inches diameter.
You could do 18 psi relatively easily with an M90, but I'd advise you to get at least a 2nd gen M90 for that, the first gen is going to make a little warm boost pushed that hard, although there are ways to make it tolerable. Basically, you could just use the original Ford SC pulley (the smaller 3.15 dia one), and that will put you almost at 18 psi.
As for Brackets, that's something I've been working on for a while. I will be selling brackets/outlets whatnot, but I'm in the process of buying a machine right now, so they're not available yet...


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
The amount of boost you get with an M90 on a G60 motor is up to you.... It's a thing of pulley size. I made a special custom size pulley to bring my M90 set up to 13.5 psi at redline. It's 3.55 inches diameter.
You could do 18 psi relatively easily with an M90, but I'd advise you to get at least a 2nd gen M90 for that, the first gen is going to make a little warm boost pushed that hard, although there are ways to make it tolerable. Basically, you could just use the original Ford SC pulley (the smaller 3.15 dia one), and that will put you almost at 18 psi.
As for Brackets, that's something I've been working on for a while. I will be selling brackets/outlets whatnot, but I'm in the process of buying a machine right now, so they're not available yet...

thanks for all infos...really fast too!!!
Warm boost don't really scared me... Intercooler sprayer kit can do amazing thing!
The second generation come from which cars???


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (hoooboy)*

warm is an understatement....


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (hoooboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoooboy* »_
thanks for all infos...really fast too!!!
Warm boost don't really scared me... Intercooler sprayer kit can do amazing thing!
The second generation come from which cars???

The 2nd gens came out of the 94-95 Ford Supercoupe and XR7 Cougars. They're a needle in a haystack to find too. But, not impossible. The 2nd gens won't warm the charge air up nearly as much as the 1st gens, so they're really worth the extra cash. Thermal efficientcy is pretty much dead on with the G Lader too. The 2nd gens had the mods Eaton should've built into the 1st gens but didn't.
But, you can buy brand new 3rd gens form Magnuson, and they have the internal bypass valve built in. Great to make the swap even easier,
but I'd guess pretty expensive.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you mean heat up the air right? not warm
you are talking a lot of heat from M90's... not to divert the guy but intercooler sprayers can only do so much... you are looking at charge cooler or FMIC for a decent intake temp from an M90 running that fast...
the PSI also relies on what other motor work has been done.... ported and polished? big valves? one guy has a 16 psi turbo on a 16V with 315 WHP... would 16 psi on a stock head do that.... noooooo.....


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*

hey guys! my car ran tonite....for a few seconds. for the first time!!! 
but ive got a problem and i thought the digi guys may be able to help. it seems like the injectors may be sticking or something. they are brand new but the spark plugs are getting soaked and its flooding out pretty bad. so it starts up and trys to run but it doesnt last long and it floods out after that. 
any ideas would be great. maybe someones had a similar problem.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

pull a spark plug and shine a flashlight in there to see what you got...
if they are sticking open... ecu maybe? Idle mixture set too low on the CO pot? if they are pulsing... oversized injectors for the application? it seems like you need to check if the voltage is pulsing to the rail or if its constant. (you really need an oscilloscope but a multimeter may be able to do it)


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*

im going to get a noid light from work tommorow so i can visually see what the injector signal is. 
what is the adjustment on the CO pot?

according to bbm the injectors are good for the app. i dont know what cc they are they wouldnt tell me. they are orange toped.
are the injectors specific to which side receives power and which gets pulsed ground from the ecu? anyone know which pin is what? so i can double check my wiring


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (gti97r)*

Congrats!! 
this may be a stupid question, but is your chip designed for those injectors or are you using a 'stock' chip with larger injectors? If the chip thinks it has smaller injectors, it will run rich. 
now, my setup ran pig rich the first couple of times I ran it and continues to have some minor flooding problems. First, I had the cam a notch behind (oops), but the flooding problem still happens every once in a while. I attribute this to the "8v" style injectors. The 48lb injectors I'm using do NOT have the split spray pattern designed for 16v's so fuel tends to pool. there's an article about this out there somewhere.. 
this also could be an ignition timing issue. easiest is to set baseline while cranking, blue sensor disconnected, and put the cam mark one tooth before the top. That should be about right.. 
I don't think the polarity matters on the injectors. Red or red/yellow is the hot wire, the brown or black goes to the ECU (you probably already know this..)
they wouldn't tell you?! ?! I'm assuming you probably got the chip from them too so hopefully it's just a timing issue. Should be able to run the part number to figure out what they are. Having a feeling they are 30# injectors - I spoke with BBM during my 16vsts build - their 16v chip was built for 30# and they only recommended 30# (although I wasn't speaking with jbetz..).. everyone else with a similar motor was running much larger and seeing their plots convinced me 42# minimum was necessary. 
check resistance on two of the CO pot connections - should have ~400 - ~600 ohms. stock is 450 and higher is richer. I believe this only affects mixture 5-8% or something low like that.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

^ good answer and isnt lower richer?


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

im running the car on a stock chip right now. i wanted to atleast get it to idle and i had not figured out what chip to run yet(sns vs bbm) 
i double checked the engine timing and that is dead on. the injectors seem to be leaking down as soon as power is applied. #4 injector is leaking from the base of the injector (not to mention that i had a ton of problems with fitment of the bbm fuel rail and had to drill out the brackets) 
we started it again on saturday after finishing the cooling system and closing off some vacuum leaks that i had forgotten about. we figured out that the ignition switch is bad and was cutting the fuel pump and ecu power out after cranking. the first time we started it (exlcuding the fuel leaks) it ran fairly well. ran for about 30 seconds with me holding the throttle open slightly. tweaked the fuel rail a bit more. started it again and it started and ran but it sounded like it was running on 3 cylinders and when we pulled the plugs out and 2,3,4 looked wet but had signs of combustion.#1 was soaked and had no signs of combustion.
im still looking at the injectors as the faulty part. they have no part number on them all they say is python.
my buddy has some g60 injectors that im going to put in and try. any recommendations on injectors as far as split spray vs "8v" style.
co pot still has the plug in it so im assuming its still set at factory settings and judging by the amount of fuel in the cylinders the 5-8% of adjustment is not going to help me out right now
thanks for the ideas! keep em coming


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

wow ok so a 16V with a screw compressor needs 42 lb injectors on a 3 bar or 30 on a 3.5 bar
if at 12 psi I would say the 30's on 3.5 but having 42's isnt a bad idea if you want to turn up the boost...


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re:*

Just finished reading all 20 pages, all I can say is thanks. 
I recently purchased a kit from Autotech that was from the old R&D department. I do not have it in hand & should be shipping today. I believe it is the M62 & came with a bunch of made up parts for mounting & piping. 
Been doing alot of looking since the purchase & do have this link to offer for some help to ID some of the chargers out there.
http://www.capa.com.au/eaton.htm
This setup will be going into a MK1 Jetta. 


_Modified by vwpieces at 10:19 AM 12-27-2007_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (vwpieces)*

I finally found the tranny i've searched for the last 3 yrs....
So the ABA-16vSC stroker is one step closer to becoming an actual project LOL...
the TT auto Quattro tranny must be made out of platinum... its incredibly expensive







so we're sticking with the FWD for now...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

um yeah why you looking for a tt tranny?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_um yeah why you looking for a tt tranny?

cos i think im going to have a hard time with just FWD and a wild motor....


----------



## Lysholm (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_im running the car on a stock chip right now. i wanted to atleast get it to idle and i had not figured out what chip to run yet(sns vs bbm) 
i double checked the engine timing and that is dead on. the injectors seem to be leaking down as soon as power is applied. #4 injector is leaking from the base of the injector (not to mention that i had a ton of problems with fitment of the bbm fuel rail and had to drill out the brackets) 
we started it again on saturday after finishing the cooling system and closing off some vacuum leaks that i had forgotten about. we figured out that the ignition switch is bad and was cutting the fuel pump and ecu power out after cranking. the first time we started it (exlcuding the fuel leaks) it ran fairly well. ran for about 30 seconds with me holding the throttle open slightly. tweaked the fuel rail a bit more. started it again and it started and ran but it sounded like it was running on 3 cylinders and when we pulled the plugs out and 2,3,4 looked wet but had signs of combustion.#1 was soaked and had no signs of combustion.
im still looking at the injectors as the faulty part. they have no part number on them all they say is python.
my buddy has some g60 injectors that im going to put in and try. any recommendations on injectors as far as split spray vs "8v" style.
co pot still has the plug in it so im assuming its still set at factory settings and judging by the amount of fuel in the cylinders the 5-8% of adjustment is not going to help me out right now
thanks for the ideas! keep em coming

if you're running a narrow band afr gauge off of your ECU lambda sensor this has been blamed more than once for the on/off super rich problem you mentioned, other than that i would give the MAP its own designated fitting in your intake manifold, as far away from the runners as possible. good looking car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i try not to admit it often, but when i first fired mine up i somehow screwed up the firing order


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (Lysholm)*

does anyone know the best way of cleaning these, would brake cleaner work or something, 
im in the process of replacing new rotors and using an old housing with metal shavings in the housing and the nose half, i just want to clean it out before i put the new ones in


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

carb cleaner cause its safe on seals too


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Eaton rebuilder site*

http://www.thehighspeedlab.com/
somebody other than Magnuson?
good info regardless - make/model cross reference for those looking to score one in a JY


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton rebuilder site (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_http://www.thehighspeedlab.com/
somebody other than Magnuson?

Yup, good bunch too. I spoke with the owner (Wade), about getting some really high tolerance work done on my 2nd gen M90. These guys are a little more "little guy" friendly too, as Magnuson really only wants to cater to established businesses as a supplier/reseller relationship.
Wade made some suggestions about what to do with my 2nd gen that I'll do for sure at some point, but it can get really expensive...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton rebuilder site (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
Yup, good bunch too. I spoke with the owner (Wade), about getting some really high tolerance work done on my 2nd gen M90. These guys are a little more "little guy" friendly too, as Magnuson really only wants to cater to established businesses as a supplier/reseller relationship.
Wade made some suggestions about what to do with my 2nd gen that I'll do for sure at some point, but it can get really expensive...

i'm a little disappointed that you didnt share that info until I posted the link....kind of defeats the purpose of this thread.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Eaton rebuilder site (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
i'm a little disappointed that you didnt share that info until I posted the link....kind of defeats the purpose of this thread.









If I thought you guys didn't know, I would've posted it. I've got a 1000 things on my mind at any given time, so for me to do somethings sometimes is hit or miss...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton rebuilder site (swingwing205)*

some M90 gen3's on ebay rt now....


----------



## boostedjetta4me (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Eaton rebuilder site (OhioBenz)*

so theres a little hole in my nose of the charger, and it leaks oil, is there anything that would patch it up, its a very small small hole


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Eaton rebuilder site (boostedjetta4me)*

i have a complete 1st gen M90 that i'm gonna sell cheap, cos i just bought a Gen3 one








nose cones are all the same from what i see


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Eaton rebuilder site (OhioBenz)*

anyone running a "silenced charger" or similar setup with the throttle body mounted on the charger? more specifically in a mk1
im having some trouble with finding a throttle cable or mounting. if anyone had any pictures or suggestions itd be great!!

its still not a eaton but its running!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c27bUmBDY40


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Eaton rebuilder site (gti97r)*








been running a socket to space it for 6k miles... (with the stock scirocco cable). at least I always know where there's a 13..


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I run my lysholm silenced, with my own kit.... 
you will have trouble with the throttle cable as its very short... The standard battery position is where I put mine, but its at an angle.... gonna have to find a picture here...


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*

post up some pics if you have em....im kinda stumped


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (gti97r)*


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

about time i post some pics of my abf on this thread:
my log is here:
http://www.clubgti.com/forum/s...52329

























my bracket:


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

interesting choice of location.... and your alternator will hit, guaranteed.
get a SOLID motor mount and you may stand a chance


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

already got a BBM solid monnt
im now running a 90amp alternator now 120
and its fine!
tons of room
rad still fits (just)


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Sc0rian)*

i just got a Gen 3 M90 so if anybody wants a cheap Gen1 that just needs a front seal and coupler....otherwise like new.. it was a factory replaced unit with only 3000 miles.
like how that charger is mounted - wonder if an M90 will stuff in there like that.... The Gen 3 appears to be bigger in overall size


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

OK guys, it looks like by about the end of next week, that I'll have retrofit brackets/complete retrofit kits available for the G60 M90 conversion. I just bought a milling machine, and it should be here early next week, and I can't really wait. 
Anyways, I'll be posting pics and availability VERY soon. I'll also be starting up a Myspace website to show the work/instructions/ect dealing with the kit and varoius parts. 
Please IM me if you're interested, I'll be getting back to everyone I have contact info for, but I might have misplaced some of that info, so if you're interested, an IM would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

oooooo myspace....
dont know know that the cool kids have facebook...


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_oooooo myspace....
dont know know that the cool kids have facebook...
preppys get facebook because they don't wan't people to see them. everyone else is on myspace 
|
|
|
|
\ | /
\|/














got my car pics on there, not updated ones 
though


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

i think facebook is growing because the quality of pple on there, not just kids. Too many high schoolers and ricey boys on myspace - not a place to advertise and get good $ for a kit IMO.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_i think facebook is growing because the quality of pple on there, not just kids. Too many high schoolers and ricey boys on myspace - not a place to advertise and get good $ for a kit IMO.

No, I'm not going to advertise the kit there, it's actually going to be for tech help for installation. The Vortex and other corrado related sites (for example Corrado-club.com) will be where I advertise. Likely I'll be putting a kit on Ebay and see what happens with it, not sure about that just yet...


----------



## Sc0rian (Apr 27, 2006)

got a video of it running today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMun7glVoZ4


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Sc0rian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sc0rian* »_got a video of it running today
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMun7glVoZ4

nice! take one of the test drive when u get it all plumbed in!!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

OK guys, I have retrofit kits or just brackets for converting your Corrado G60 ( or chargerless due to G Lader blowing up ) to use the Eaton M90 supercharger as found on the '89 to '95 Ford Supercoupes and Mercury XR7 supercharged Cougars. I will start to take oprders next week
Please follow the directions in my signature for ordering, pricing, and kit configurations/ parts a la carte. Thanks!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re:*

Those who want to mount the M90 in tight spaces, I will be reworking nose cones - for a lot less than Magnusen charges...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_Those who want to mount the M90 in tight spaces, I will be reworking nose cones - for a lot less than Magnusen charges...


ooohhh.. i would like that! how much $$ we talkin?
this is one of those times I wish I still had a machine shop @ my disposal.. i'd just do my own...
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*

cost is going to ddepend on the input shaft...
If I have to make all new vs being able to rework the stock one. Also looking at better bearings - the same high speed ones they run in later versions.
Goal is to get as short as an M62...
The stock shaft and nose cone are getting 3D modeled now - as soon as that's done we'll start machining


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_cost is going to ddepend on the input shaft...
If I have to make all new vs being able to rework the stock one. Also looking at better bearings - the same high speed ones they run in later versions.
Goal is to get as short as an M62...
The stock shaft and nose cone are getting 3D modeled now - as soon as that's done we'll start machining

awesome








keep us updated.. please








i have been considering getting mine shortened by local shops for a while.. just wasn't a fan of the $$... would have let me have a little more room under that hood... which is always a GOOD thing








-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*GOD I'M AN IDIOT!*

so.. I am officially an IDIOT...
my car has been "sitting" since... oh... july/august.. ish?... i've been working on it (almost given up on it) off/on since then. car has been showing multiple issues.... oil leaks/etc... and rough-running...
So, i finally got my fuel pressure gauge hooked up... cleaned up a power steering leak... put new platinum plugs in it (this is a 2.0 16VM90 for those that haven't been following)... drove it... still running rough... double-checked my timing... close enough...
finally dug out the 30# red-tops i've had sitting around since... hell.. 3 years ago? and plopped them in...
Car ran GREAT... started up fine when hot (that was one of my previous problems... no warm starts w/out lots of fussing)... ran great through entire rpm range (well... 1k - 3.5k) since the motor only has about 15 miles on it... ran great through entire boost/vac range & throttle modulations...
WHY DIDN'T I TRY THE SMALLER INJECTORS SOONER?!!?!? I had dropped my fuel pressure, but never swapped the injectors... so dumb... 
I think half the issue is.. i'm running on an SNS stg4 chip.. designed for a 1.8 8v w/stock [email protected] 3.5bar... but i had 42#'s on there... 
guess i figured it would be OK... guess not.. too much fuel = the SUCK..
so, now to get the datalogging actually hooked up & watch my AF/Boost/EGT/etc..
needless to say .. i'm PUMPED and PISSED at the same time... so many months of being mad.. when the parts to fix it.. where RIGHT there... 
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

didnt I say something about 42 lb injectors being too much ;-)
glad to hear its running well.
I got an innovate LM-1 recently and have yet to install it (probably soon). my lysholm froze (dont know why, a little worried but I have a spare on the way).


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Wow, am I ever glad I found this thread.
I've been struggling with trying to figure out how to mount this M62 (merc donated) to my ABA build. 
I kinda had a quick skim of this thread, but I just don't have the attention span to read it all. 
Can I just use a set of G60 brackets for the charger and altenator, and then just fab an adapter of some sort for the nose of the M62?
From what I've seen so far, my M62 is a little different than most. The intake and outlet are all on the same face of the unit (pics to come soon)
I have access to CNC mills, so fabbing is no issue for me.


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

I had an M62 that was modified to run on a G60 bracket. the PO welded a plate right to the nose so it would fit in the bracket. still needed a rear bracket but it was close.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_Wow, am I ever glad I found this thread.
I've been struggling with trying to figure out how to mount this M62 (merc donated) to my ABA build. 
I kinda had a quick skim of this thread, but I just don't have the attention span to read it all. 
Can I just use a set of G60 brackets for the charger and altenator, and then just fab an adapter of some sort for the nose of the M62?
From what I've seen so far, my M62 is a little different than most. The intake and outlet are all on the same face of the unit (pics to come soon)
I have access to CNC mills, so fabbing is no issue for me.

I'm assuming your M62 is similar then to the GM manifold-mount M90's that float on ebay alot. If i were you, I'd use the threaded mounting fittings that are already on the machined-flat face(s) of the charger... to bolt a machined-flat plate on... weld on an in/out pipe to connect to using soft-couplers (to rejoin the rest of the system)... then use that machined-flat plate, (along with a gasket material of course to seal it all up) to actually pick up the mounting locations on the G60 brackets. 
Saves you from having to go the route of Scirrocoman & have a nose that has a block welded onto it (which will be a pain to replicate if the nose ever has to be replaced)... lets you use chargers "off the shelf" so to speak, if you ever have to replace.
i *think* there was someone that did something similar... within the last 2 pages of this thread i believe...
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_didnt I say something about 42 lb injectors being too much ;-)
glad to hear its running well.
I got an innovate LM-1 recently and have yet to install it (probably soon). my lysholm froze (dont know why, a little worried but I have a spare on the way).

ouch, that sux







hopefully you figure out what went wrong... a slightly mis-aligned case perhaps causing case flex & self-machining syndrome?
as for the fueling.. you're right.. 42#'s are a little large.. WHEN run by a chip intended for 24#'s... that fix is on the way however... 
-Nate


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Thanks. I just 'test fit' my charger into a G60 bracket. The nose on my charger isn't long enough to put an adapter plate/ bracket on. I'll come up with something else. Possibly modify an ABA AC/Alt bracket for mounting.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Well doggone... that really bites







I'd find out why before just re-installing if possible... there has to be a reason... 

_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_my lysholm froze (dont know why, a little worried but I have a spare on the way).


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah its not self machining, no little pieces anywhere. It was running fine before it seized. I think there is a warp. I am gonna take the whole thing apart. It was getting really hot before too, almost made me get a hood scoop to cool it... it was something like 320 degrees F before it went whacko...
might take it off today...


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (potatonet)*

take some pics of the rotors and post them up when you get a chance...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Wow - after all the negative comments earlier in this thread by Lysholm owners about the Eaton.... an expensive Lysholm croaks....


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_Wow - after all the negative comments earlier in this thread by Lysholm owners about the Eaton.... an expensive Lysholm croaks....

That's happened before too. A guy with the screenname "Weaver" had the same basic thing happen to him, and he got a new charger because he pushed the issue. since those things weren't at all cheap, I'd suggest that dude might think about doing the same.
Hey, perhaps here comes another Eaton convert.







If so, I'm selling retrofit kits to help out in making such a decision....


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Here is a couple of pics of my M62. looks like the only thing that is different is the intake. I have some ideas as to what I can do to mount this thing. Is there a big enough demand out there if I CNC a whole bunch of 'em??.


















_Modified by Big Daddy Roth at 7:45 PM 2-6-2008_


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

That looks like an M45 like this one has







.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I remember that picture....
and no mine wasn't expensive it was 440 on ebay when I bought it the first time and the spare I have coming was 500 on craigslist.
just have to cut off the manifold housing with a bandsaw


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Got my M90 put on and put in the car today. Hope tget the pulleys all lined up this week and get some wiring in the car.
Out of the car








In car








What do you thing


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Evil Vr6)*

That's a neat install....BTW what kind of car is that? I know it's got to be an Audi of some kind, or perhaps a Fox?


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_That's a neat install....BTW what kind of car is that? I know it's got to be an Audi of some kind, or perhaps a Fox?

Sorry it's a 90'Corrado


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Evil Vr6)*

using an audi trans? or are you RWD?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah really wtf long mounting a 16V with an M90... having an LSD would be enough to go on that.


----------



## Evil Vr6 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

RWD


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I've seen a RWD corrado before... they said it handled great.... but what would you do that for?
it works great as FWD why change it to RWD other than drifting?
tracking it would work better FWD anyways...
btw is it IRS? if so from what car? Im looking at AWD... for rally-X 2009... >=-)


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Is it me, or is that 'raddo RHD as well???


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_Is it me, or is that 'raddo RHD as well???

You got very good eyes. That is, indeed, correct.
Time for me to chime in:
My M90 is on its way finally- should be arriving wednesday. Will be replacing my G-charger off my corrado, NOT due to reliability issues (DD for 2.5 years with no problems







) but due to the fact that the Stg.4 isn't as fast as my other Stg.1















Will be posting some pics when the goods arive.
-AJ


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*

Hey, just read the whole m90 post today and after about 4 hours of reading, I'm convinced that I want to replace my G60 with either a Turbo or Eaton M90 (or maybe both... I'm driving distance from Sam in Atlanta.







) He also unfortunately told me that there's no NA 'power tune' & I'm stuck with 85hp and 8 valves of fury until I get some more boost. I think the Eaton might be a quicker and cheaper solution until I can save up for a full turbo kit. So, what's the word on these brackets getting fabbed up Swingwing?? IM sent.
What really stinks is that my daily is a TDI so now I've got a slow car and a _really_ slow car. Although, at least its still got boost and the ECU tune and injectors give it some punch.








Really tight RWD RHD up there, too. 
_Future edit for shameless FS ad endorsement. _ 


_Modified by firstorbit84 at 1:00 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (firstorbit84)*

Check your IM's....
G60 Corrado's are no fun at all to drive w/o a supercharger. Plainly they suck!


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Bump.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (MByler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MByler1* »_Bump.

...And you have IM


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Nice talking to you tonight Toby. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will let you know how things look.
Mark


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (MByler1)*

I have a couple of questions. How many PSI do these things put out? Where can I get some smaller pullies?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

how much psi do you want and is your cylinder head ported?


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I'm aiming for 6-9 into my stock ABA


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_I'm aiming for 6-9 into my stock ABA

really need more motor data to give that answer, but if the following is true:
1985 displacement
3500rpm peak torque
9psi max boost
1lpm charger (M90)
6200rpm redline
5.25 crank pulley dia
10:1 static CR
you will need a 5.81 dia charger pulley
your effective CR will be 16:1


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
really need more motor data to give that answer, but if the following is true:
1985 displacement
3500rpm peak torque
9psi max boost
1lpm charger (M90)
6200rpm redline
5.25 crank pulley dia
10:1 static CR
you will need a 5.81 dia charger pulley
your effective CR will be 16:1

i am assuming the crank pulley above is the stock size? i have yet to measure, but i'm gonna need to find a pully for my wife's m90 soon.. (bone stock '94 aba)


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

the m90 is 1.5 L/rev ...


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Perhaps it is at its full potential. Full potential is also its highest heat output. Also depends on what generation M90 is in question. Output varies greatlky from Gen 1 to gen 3.


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (vwpieces)*

i think im just gonna use the pulley that came with the m90 i got for now.. it will definitely be waaaay too small, but i plan on regulating the boost with a wastegate on the + side anyway, so screw it..


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I would recommend making a pulley.... I was gonna do the wastegate thing... but it leaks...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_I would recommend making a pulley.... I was gonna do the wastegate thing... but it leaks...

ZZP makes a modular hub for the Eaton...








this is on the gen 3 i just bought..
http://www.zzperformance.com/g...d=111


_Modified by OhioBenz at 8:27 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_the m90 is 1.5 L/rev ...

revised numbers...
.60 ratio to crank pulley
if the crank pulley is 5.25", charger pulley would be 8.72" dia
I was pretty sure the M90 was 1 LPRev...
I do know the GM crank pulleys are a lot bigger than VW..


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

what about 15 lbs of boost?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_what about 15 lbs of boost?

unless you have a GREAT intercooler.. don't even bother to contemplate thinking about it.
as i found out the hard way... 15psi out of an M90... into a 1.8 8v, is easy... stock pulley for the crank, and the stock supercoupe pulley on the charger... it's the highly inefficient heaton though that starts to not play well with others... basically, those intake temps will start to skyrocket above 10-12 psi
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah I concur with nate...
the temp will get really high, and I can vouch that even with a decently sized FMIC the heat will make you detonate...
found out it only took like a week to screw up my charger, I had overtorqued one of the bolts on the side of the charger (was a little tipsy when I tightened it...) but thats what you get for working on the car drunk....
but its ok! my new one's discharge temp is like 90 degrees on 14 psi (before the IC)...


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

ok- more info.... hehe
i believe this is a gen2+ blower - it has a squared off intake on the end..
we are no longer using a stock compression aba...
doing aba 16v since i have both motors and most of the parts anyway..
this should knock the compression down to @ 8.5:1 - a little more do-able..
i will definitely start with a large fmic - and probably meth injection down the road when/if i add a turbo to the mix.. (this is going on my wife's car, and i want to make sure i can afford the tickets, so i am giving her a bit of power increase at a time.. - she got itbs and distributorless megasquirt on the aba last year)
So the stock aba pulley and stock supercoupe pulley will put out how much boost? If someone wanted to help a bit, i could build an calculator for boost vs pulley size on dub motors using mXX chargers..


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_If someone wanted to help a bit, i could build an calculator for boost vs pulley size on dub motors using mXX chargers..

i already have that built in an xcel spreadsheet.... you provide displacement, redline, peak torque rpm and charger displacement, desired boost & it will give u pulley size for the charger....


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Oh Spread sheet please!!








Mark


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (MByler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MByler1* »_Oh Spread sheet please!!








Mark

I second that one! Let's see it!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (MByler1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MByler1* »_Nice talking to you tonight Toby. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will let you know how things look.
Mark

Hey Mark, just don't forget about the discussion we had. Production has kicked me in the tail, I've had about a half dozen things to contend with, but it's all coming together VERY fast now...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
I second that one! Let's see it!

ok, will try to get it uploaded on my Hotdub site so that u can access/download it.
I got the formulas out of a tuner mag last year or so and wrote the sheet to play with


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

That's awesome dude! Word....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

yeah well Hotdub is down - cant load - trying to find out whats going on w the site...
Toby - PM me ur number


----------



## MByler1 (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

How big is the spreadsheet? I might be able to host in somewhere.
Mark


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_yeah well Hotdub is down - cant load - trying to find out whats going on w the site...
Toby - PM me ur number

I've IMed you my number....


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

oh what to use (minimum size) for an intercooler with @ 20lbs from an m90... I know it needs to be big..


_Modified by pr0zac at 2:00 AM 3-6-2008_


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (pr0zac)*

well screw it... I guess i will just get a 10lb pulley and not try to push things with this thing for now... maybe just add a turbo later.. 
I would like to chat with anyone that has run this thing over 1bar tho.. what kind of intake temperatures are we talking about?


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_oh what to use for an intercooler with @ 20lbs from an m90... 

not an m90 but 22psi but cool intake temps








frozenboost.com


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_oh what to use (minimum size) for an intercooler with @ 20lbs from an m90... I know it needs to be big..

_Modified by pr0zac at 2:00 AM 3-6-2008_

20lbs from ANY eaton.. is not a good idea... you are pushing them far past their efficiency range... it doesn't matter how much intercooling you throw @ it... the charger itself will be operating so far out of efficiency, that the added drag on the engine... starts to overcome the additional power made by upping the boost.
with the eaton... focus on flow.. not pressure... do portwork, cams, intake manifold, etc... 
the eaton, while a great alternative (pricing, availability, reliability, etc).. is NOT a huge-power alternative... due to the efficiencies available (or not available as the case may be)...
however... go with what you'd like..
i would suggest picking up "supercharged" by Corky Bell... it is similar to his "maximum boost" book, but focuses on the various types of supercharger applications, ups and downsides of each, proper intercooling design, etc etc... i'm about 1/2 way through right now... and opened my eyes quite a bit... i'm looking @ my huge IC in a completely different way now... it may be huge.. but that doesn't mean it's the best choice








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

enlighten us nate...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_enlighten us nate... 

on which respect? the fact that my IC isnt' the best choice for what i'm doing? i have a long horizontal-flow IC... would have gotten better cooling out of a vertical-flow (aka, in on top, out on bottom) IC, of smaller footprint... 
but, then again.. couldn't argue with the price...
either way... i'm not going to pretend I can begin to explain it.. but the book does a dmn good job of it







almost like it was written by a well-regarded authority on the matter








-Nate
*edit* of course.. i may just be talkin out my arse... it's been a long couple of weeks.. with far too many headaches @ the job... i can't even think of car stuff in a fun light anymore.. that's how gone i am.


_Modified by g60_c at 9:18 PM 3-6-2008_


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_enlighten us nate... 

I think he is looking for a cliffsnotes version of info that would be relevant to the supercharged VW. 
Personally I will look up the book & consider buying one for myself, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_
I think he is looking for a cliffsnotes version of info that would be relevant to the supercharged VW. 
Personally I will look up the book & consider buying one for myself, thanks for the recommendation. 

ah, good call..








the IC stuff... you have 2 "main" items to worry about... frontal area, and internal flow area. 
basically, picture an IC(a)... 12H x 24W x3D... horizontal tubes... you have a frontal area of 12x24 = 288sqin... an internal flow are of 12 x 3 = 36 sqin.
IC(b) 12H x 24W x 3D... vertical tubes (aka, in top, out bottom)... you have a frontal area of 12 x 24 = 288sqin... an internal flow area of 24 x 3 = 72sq in...
ICB has DOUBLE the internal flow area as ICA, despite the same outside dimensions. less drag on the air, more cooling effect.. etc etc... 
i guess, there is the cliff notes version... with regards to IC's anyway. I would still highly suggest picking up a copy of the book.. it's interesting/entertaining at the least, especially for someone of even a remotely engineering mindset.
I know my build has not been the best for power development... but it has been pretty good for budget, so i cna't complain too much.
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

guess I should have gotten an intercooler that went in the top...
mine is almost exactly 12x24x3 hahaha, side inputs


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_guess I should have gotten an intercooler that went in the top...
mine is almost exactly 12x24x3 hahaha, side inputs

it's not like that IC won't work, and won't still work well... the other manner, is just a way to get same/more cooling, out of an easier-to-fit package really.

on another note,
went down to the car this weekend.. drilled & tapped my manifold for a better boost/vac reference for my FPR/datalogging... and started installing my walbro 255 inline (as if the car needed another noise generator!).
i have GOT to get the crankcase breather worked out better though... even minor "get after it".. and the catch can is getting LOTS of oil








i'm thinking going from a -6 line, to a -10 or larger breather line... which should slow down the air velocity, in turn helping to keep the oil where it belongs.. 
thoughts?
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I run my oil out of the PCV valve on top of the head cover, straight to ground previously (bad setup I know) but it barely put anything out.
is there a cam cover for the 16V like the 8V cam cover (limits the oil put into intake)
I would suggest putting a block off or something simlilar to the crank case breather vent. 
if you have a -6 line feeding out for the crank breather you might be building a little pressure but you have a source of oil for that line. I would recommend some kind of cyanopoxy o-ring to the breather box to limit the flow to a .5" diameter 
I only use that diameter because I know that it produces no pressure restriction on my supercharger that moves 18 m^3/min. 
Where is the pressure release coming from on a 16V? Pic?
I still think that the oil limit from the head is what is the issue...


_Modified by potatonet at 10:55 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

the 16v has no cam cover like the 8v does








the crankcase breathing, is accomplished (stock) with a large baffled box that bolts on where the tail-support for the G60 is normally placed.
there is no breather on the head.
the 16V has long been known to be an oil thrower when boosted... i just gotta figure out how to best make it work for me.
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

small help... but from the Yahoo 16vG60 site... use the New Beetle valve cover breather that screws right into the 16v VC oil filler cap hole.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_small help... but from the Yahoo 16vG60 site... use the New Beetle valve cover breather that screws right into the 16v VC oil filler cap hole.

doesn't fit between the VC and a corrado hood







i'd thought about that, but saw a few posts basically saying "well.. that sux"..








thank you though!
i *may* do a baffled line off the VC... i've seen some folks that have used one, and reported decent results...
i def have to do something, cause after 5 minutes of driving... the catch can is FULL... and i really don't want to do a self-draining catch system... nor do i want to do a re-circ of the vapors into the intake... 
-Nate


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

9a block or ABA block? The breather should fit under the hood if it is a 9A.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

someone post a picture....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote »_Re: [16vG60] Breather options 
Hi,
Use the one that fits in the oil filler cap place part number: 06A 103 465
I think that is the correct part number
Dave.

















BTW note the innovative alternator mount setup!!! 









this should fix the broken link issue... Yahoo isnt too friendly so I copied to Hotdub & re-linked them. Credit for these pix go to the Yahoo 16vG60 group....


_Modified by OhioBenz at 3:28 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
BTW note the innovative alternator mount setup!!! 

_Modified by OhioBenz at 4:05 PM 3-11-2008_

that does look nice & clean...
i could have sworn i had seen in multiple places, that using that breather, the hood became a clearance item in a corrado... guess i'll just poney up the $$, and buy one.. certainly won't be the most expensive thing i've wasted $$ on with this build if it doesn't work








-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

im sure it doesnt work on an 8v in a Rado..... probly at least 2" taller valve cover


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

he has a 16v


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_he has a 16v

what he said








i've got a 9A 16V from a passat... stuffed into the rado, with the M90 hanging off the front of it.
either way, i'll order one up... see if it fits.. and see if it makes a difference.
I'll report back.
-Nate


----------



## Deathdub (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (g60_c)*

A quick measure on a Beetle...the breather adapter is about 65mm tall without the cap. I erred on the tall side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
use of an old 8V oil cap might buy you some room if it turns out too tall with the stock oil cap.


_Modified by Deathdub at 4:56 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

first off I dont know the image we are talking about because the one up there is broken
second of all, my new supercharger is coming in at a cost of 50 USD because I got it for 500 with the intercooler... plus 50 for shipping
just sold the intercooler for 500 dollars, pretty sweet deal if you ask me =-)


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_first off I dont know the image we are talking about because the one up there is broken
second of all, my new supercharger is coming in at a cost of 50 USD because I got it for 500 with the intercooler... plus 50 for shipping
just sold the intercooler for 500 dollars, pretty sweet deal if you ask me =-)

the image works fine for me?
glad to hear you got a new charger for a good price!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Deathdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deathdub* »_ A quick measure on a Beetle...the breather adapter is about 65mm tall without the cap. I erred on the tall side. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
use of an old 8V oil cap might buy you some room if it turns out too tall with the stock oil cap.

_Modified by Deathdub at 4:56 PM 3-12-2008_

sweet, thank you. I'll be sure to check out the height when i'm @ the car again!
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

oh, now it works.... -.-
that thing is sooper ugly


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_that thing is sooper ugly

???


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
???

yeah.. what he said ????
-nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

the massive thing sticking out of the head...
the thing that everyone is talking about as a breather
sooped up car
ugly part
sooper ugly...?

its like the motor has a zit...


_Modified by potatonet at 10:09 AM 3-13-2008_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_the massive thing sticking out of the head...
the thing that everyone is talking about as a breather
sooped up car
ugly part
sooper ugly...?

its like the motor has a zit...

_Modified by potatonet at 10:09 AM 3-13-2008_

well, lets see... is it functional? yes... does it involve an overly complicated solution to work? no... 
i'm gonna worry about function first... form can come later. especially if the function... keeps my motor from puking oil all over the place... i'd rather have a zit than be barfing all over the ground wouldn't you?
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

why dont you feed the dump tank from the bottom, that way the oil feeds back down into the engine?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_... the 16V has long been known to be an oil thrower when boosted... i just gotta figure out how to best make it work for me.
-Nate

be nice if we could figure out WHY the 16v has this problem....
Its basically a pressure build-up internally - once it blows out a valve cover gasket, the oil vapors just naturally follow the airstream... especially with a low profile cover, no oil baffle and twice as much cam lubrication going on than an 8v.
So why does the 1.8t not blow oil???


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_why dont you feed the dump tank from the bottom, that way the oil feeds back down into the engine?

the tank is intended to catch the vapors & crap that should NOT be kept in the engine... right now, it just happens to catch all the stuff that SHOULD also be kept in however














friggin volkswagens...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
be nice if we could figure out WHY the 16v has this problem....
Its basically a pressure build-up internally - once it blows out a valve cover gasket, the oil vapors just naturally follow the airstream... especially with a low profile cover, no oil baffle and twice as much cam lubrication going on than an 8v.
So why does the 1.8t not blow oil???

good question... 
although, i know the pg engine, has a valve cover breather (and cam cover, obviously), while the 9a, uses a block-mounted breather... i'm wondering if the crank slinging oil around, in combination with the blowby that i'm sure is happening, is what's causing the oil to go cruisin up that breather tube?
i'll have to see what the nb breather does for me... see if it helps, or magnifys the problem...
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
good question... 
although, i know the pg engine, has a valve cover breather (and cam cover, obviously), while the 9a, uses a block-mounted breather... i'm wondering if the crank slinging oil around, in combination with the blowby that i'm sure is happening, is what's causing the oil to go cruisin up that breather tube?
i'll have to see what the nb breather does for me... see if it helps, or magnifys the problem...
-Nate

run the 93-95 ABA oil pan gasket/windage tray if slinging oil is a problem.... and a knife edged crank really helps cut that down too....
I run both in mine








Strange that the PG doesnt have a breather on the block, oh wait thats cos the rear mount for the Glader goes there....


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah and the 36.5mm spot is the knock sensor, plus the PCV breather works fine for us...
and the reason for upside down, if you run it upside down the fluid comes back down while the air goes up past it. The line going into it must be at least 3/4"...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
run the 93-95 ABA oil pan gasket/windage tray if slinging oil is a problem.... and a knife edged crank really helps cut that down too....
I run both in mine








Strange that the PG doesnt have a breather on the block, oh wait thats cos the rear mount for the Glader goes there....

thnking about it... i'm not saying that IS what's causing it.. just speculation @ this point.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

another interesting boosted 16v thread...
also running the NB breather








forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2645353


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

I just bought an eaton for my 16v but unsure what size it is.
Part numbers are
LU Lader mech
A 271 090 20 80
EATON 307961
removed from a merc CLK?








Can anyone tell me what it is?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (flusted16v)*

i think the CLK has an M62


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_another interesting boosted 16v thread...
also running the NB breather








forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2645353

ok ok... i'll take all your word for it








i just wish i could remember where I had seen someone saying "doesn't fit".. oh well.. i'll pop one on... see what i can see... and hopefully remove the massive oil flow into the catchcan...








and now.. to find all my lm1, -2, lma3 equipment... my garage/basement swallowed it, and won't let me have it back








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

ask the resident mercedes guy
thats an m45 from a C230 or slk 230
its about 6-7 lbs of boost on a stock pulley.
compile that with a turbo and it would be a pretty efficient system.
I opted for the UBER sized mercedes charger... I will post a pic of mine with the cooler when I get one.


----------



## jordan_G60 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi every one
I come from Poland and i have few question about eaton m64 or m62
I will buy http://cgi.ebay.de/Mercedes-SL...wItem
and he sold with the pully 65mm it's okey for corrado PG to have about 0,6-0,8 bar ? 
or i will buy this eaton http://cgi.ebay.de/Eaton-Kompr...wItem 
it's m62 or in europe m65 numer is 271... stock pully.
which is better to have aboyt stock PH (160 or more)
thanks


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

get the first one.
the second one is smaller in displacement


----------



## jordan_G60 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi I have quest. I saw in ebay.com etaon from m 90 thunderbird it's good for corrado and better then m64 MERC CLK
thanks


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (jordan_G60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jordan_G60* »_Hi I have quest. I saw in ebay.com etaon from m 90 thunderbird it's good for corrado and better then m64 MERC CLK
thanks 

if your question is "will it work".. yes it will.. that's what my photos show is my thunderbird M90... is it better than the m64 merc?? well, it is bigger, so you *should* be able to spin it slower & get the same airflow... but the t-bird units are usually worn out more than a merc unit would be. 
pick your poison









-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I call them cash shredders...
poison is too negative, cash is just cash...
hahaha


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

anyone thought of using the m112 off of the lightnings and cobras from ford? theres a few on ebay as we speak for 5-600 bucks. couple that with the g60s intercooler and enough to spin over 12psi and the just from the m90 to an m112 should be worth it, right? or is the m112 just too large?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_anyone thought of using the m112 off of the lightnings and cobras from ford? theres a few on ebay as we speak for 5-600 bucks. couple that with the g60s intercooler and enough to spin over 12psi and the just from the m90 to an m112 should be worth it, right? or is the m112 just too large?

the g60 intercooler would be FAR too small/inefficient for the 112...
the biggest problem i would see, is physically FITTING that thing in the engine bay... heck, the M90 i've got has a rough time fitting in there...
but, if there's some on ebay for cheap.. snag one, see if it will fit/work! may as well try, that's usually my motto!
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*

isnt that something like 2L displacement/rev??
the Gen 3 M90 i have is huge already....


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

yeah but its only plus is that its maintenance free, cheap to buy and if necessary cheaper than a g-lader to rebuild. it wont make as much power as a ported 'lader with 68mm pulley. so it would make sense to go with a larger displacement eaton, if at all possible do package one in the engine bay, and it probably takes more horsepower to turn than the m90.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

hey dont hate on the 112.... If we can fit 1.5 and 1.6L/rev chargers into our cars, someone could surely move the alternator to the rear and put in a 2.0L...
you wouldnt be in the efficient operating zone.... EVER but hey it would be cool!


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I was thinking about putting my alternator to the rear in order to make room for a liquid to air intercooler that bolts up to my charger and run straight to intake... now if I could just find a rear mount alternator bracket... from bbm...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

the 16v G60 guys have design for a rear mount bracket on the site...
i started designing one that looks a little nicer but havent had time to actually make one (machined alum vs welded pieces)


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_yeah but its only plus is that its maintenance free, cheap to buy and if necessary cheaper than a g-lader to rebuild. it wont make as much power as a ported 'lader with 68mm pulley. so it would make sense to go with a larger displacement eaton, if at all possible do package one in the engine bay, and it probably takes more horsepower to turn than the m90.

If you're referring to the 1st gen M90, you're not too far off base. The 1st gens aren't all that good, but they're almost as good as the G Lader, but poorly misunderstood. The rules totally change if you're talking about the 2nd gen on M90s, as they are better than the G Lader. But, the 1st gen M90 isn't horrible, although there are people here that would not say that. Def not the best charger (referring to the 1st gen only, 2nd gens on are awesome chargers), but not a horrible choice. The 2nd gens are the way to go if you can get one, but I don't think anyone here has a running 2nd gen M90 set up on their car to tell us about how much better than the 1st gens that they are. The better porting of the 2nd gen on chargers with the thermo coating on the rotors make tonnes of difference. Every guy that owns a Ford Supercoupe that does this upgrade from 1st to 2nd gen charger says that there is a world of difference, so obviously there was a good reason why Eaton upgraded the charger design and why Ford started to use them.
I've had to underdrive mine and my car still screams and makes power o' plenty (max 13.5 @ RED with 3.55" pully), although it's not upper end but lower end torque that is the most noticeable, as the torque does seem better than a stock Corrado IMHO. I might not take some cars running on the straights, esp since my car is stock except the charger, but the torque on a twisty curvy back road is very noticeable (even though may car has a worn out auto tranny, killing the torque responce somewhat), and I wouldn't be afraid to go up against any other car that might take me normally on the straights on those twisty roads. And that's with my car being otherwise stock trim and equipment. If you ever come up here and look at the Corrado door you were interested in, I'll take you for a ride. Def that'll give you something to think about.
Now if you could fit it in there, the M119 could totally make a G60 Corrado scream, but I'd only attempt such an install if my motor and fueling was set up for at least 20psi, and even then the M119 would have to be underdriven to accomodate such, although probably not much. But, the room necessary for such an install would be a lot, and it's a heavy charger (I'm thinking about 75lbs/33kgs), whereas the M90 is about 40lbs/18kgs. The weight might matter to some folks here, esp in placement of the charger.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I think my lysholm is 35 lbs, the next one up is 3.0L/rev and its 80 lbs
yeah I would expect something that large to act more like a turbo...


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

great information regarding the second gen eaton M90 i had no idea there was such a difference. of course i'd love to go for a ride in it, im supposed to get my fenders rolled/painted (cant make the trip because of the incessant tire rubbing) and i should be able to get up that way before may hopefully. maybe the first week of may. i should also have my charger up to full stage 3 specs. maybe we could "compare" cars.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_great information regarding the second gen eaton M90 i had no idea there was such a difference. of course i'd love to go for a ride in it, im supposed to get my fenders rolled/painted (cant make the trip because of the incessant tire rubbing) and i should be able to get up that way before may hopefully. maybe the first week of may. i should also have my charger up to full stage 3 specs. maybe we could "compare" cars.

If you're running ST3 on your car, I'm 99% for sure it would be like comparing oranges to apples, you really can't. My car is 100% stock, other than the charger, and really that doesn't count for anything at all w/o more advanced fueling/timing like ST3. Higher boost levels mean totally shikaka if the fuel isn't there to make bigger things happen. 
I'd love to get the 2nd gen on my car soon, but it's going to have to wait, but when I do, I'm going to upgrade this car to SNS ST4 crap, and at that point I intend to try to break things, although I'm going to build the car up in such a way that I hope I don't. At that point, I'm going to have to dump the autotragic and get a real tranny (at least an 02a 5 speed, but I'm considering an 02M 6 speed), because this tranny is obviously pretty weak, since it never saw the care it should've before I got hold of it. 
I'm working on production units of my M90 retrofit kits, and right now that's a bit more important than working on and modding my car, as I'm trying to sell something and bring revenue in for bigger things. Whether or not that happens, who knows, but it does seem as demand might be there, and I'll also probably be doing contract machining as well, so I'll be somewhat busy, and being busy is what makes the $$$. The addage of "build it and they will come" kind of applies to doing something like this. I've actually had more inquiries into this kit than I thought I would, and if they sell well enough, I'll buy a CNC machine to mass produce them on a more cost effective faster scale. If not, at least I have my own manual milling machine to play with










_Modified by swingwing205 at 7:56 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

thats what colleges are for... free CNC machining if you know the right people...
I just go to the Engineering machine shop with a design and start working, 
" its for my grad project "
good thing I dont need anything machined right now...
aside from a bracket to mount the alternator to the rear...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_thats what colleges are for... free CNC machining if you know the right people...

That does help, and the CNCs that most colleges have are hardly used, so if you know how to set up and program (at least with G and M codes), you're set. And if it's for your grad project, hey you'll even get help to get it done. Now that's service!
I've tossed around the idea of buying a smaller CNC machine with a tool changer, something like a Haas mini mill, but we'll see about that. Possibly also a Tormach or a Milltronics machine, maybe a Hurco, I want something US built, and it'll need to have at least a 10 tool magazine. That's if anything works out too, and I don't expect it to.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

while you're at it you should get something with live action tooling =-)
J/k


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

so do the newer gen. m90s have the same mounting locations? say if someone were to purchase a mounting kit that you're selling, would they be able to bolt up a 2nd gen m90? i guess given the extra size/heft of the m112, a second gen m90 is probably the better way to go.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

that and the efficiency....
the M112 is going to have a different efficiency range rpm/temp. on a small motor like this it would be hard to get to that range unless you were constantly venting excess air, doing that defeats the whole purpose.
I vent enough air from my 1.6L charger with a 3" charger pulley to power another stock charger. I just have it there because its VERY quick to build boost and it is almost always operating at peak efficiency.


_Modified by potatonet at 3:48 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_so do the newer gen. m90s have the same mounting locations? say if someone were to purchase a mounting kit that you're selling, would they be able to bolt up a 2nd gen m90? i guess given the extra size/heft of the m112, a second gen m90 is probably the better way to go. 

The mounting points are the same between the 1st and 2nd gens, there are small differences still though, like the oval to rectangular intake ports. But I've already compensated for that. 
And what Potatonet was saying, that's dead on for the stock G60 intake boost tubing. The M119 would be better suited to a VR6 SC project, and even then you might have probs.


----------



## xoticrocc (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

bump


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

this thread doesnt need bumps.... pshhhhh
its just gets added to....


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_this thread doesnt need bumps.... pshhhhh
its just gets added to....

Totally my thought.....This is the thread that never dies!


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

so how many second gen m62s pop up on ebay? what do they come off of? if i were to make the change i'd only go for the best i could possibly get. which im hearing would be the second generation m62. is there a third generation? are the grand prix gtp superchargers useless? i cant remember if the intake manifold and supercharger are one piece on the gtp's


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

get a millenia charger... it hauls ass.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i wasnt aware that the kit being produced accomodates that sc. isnt that thing twice as long as the more common eatons? i had read threads about that thing but it seems everyone shy'ed away from it because of its enormous size.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*

i have a gen3 - its huge and i plan to shorten the nose cone... something that i can do for you on most any Eaton....


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

make your own kit for christ sakes!!!
relying on others is a recipe for failure. BTW the supercharger can fit in the car if you mount it where the alternator is and use a rear mount for the alternator
speaking of which... anyone know where I can get an alternator rear mount?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_
speaking of which... anyone know where I can get an alternator rear mount?

make your own for christ sakes!















-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

Oh the irony....


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

wow...you guys know your stuff...looks like a lot of trial and error...and a lot of success. I just finished reading all 24 pages.
My own project is on paper atm, not going for huge amounts of boost. Admittedly I plan to overbuild the engine for reliability. I have a friend with a motto: If you can't afford to do it right the first time, don't.
Id list off the pieces i plan to use, but thats just irritating to most ppl.
The car is a MK II Jetta 2dr.
Bracketry is a concern, is there a OEM piece ie: MK III alt unit that is easily mod'd? mild fab/modify isn't a huge issue. I understand that most of you folks have simply adapted your existing G-lader mount to work...but I'm starting from scratch.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...



_Modified by DarkwingsABADigiII at 11:24 AM 4-21-2008_


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (DarkwingsABADigiII)*

I am in the middle of making my brackets now.. i am using an m90 - i had someone just hold it where i needed it and framed it out using .5" square steel tubing.. i am now reproducing the bracket in plate.
i am putting mine on an aba 16v... using the mounting point for the crankcase vent for the rear mounting to the block and a cluster of 3 bolts on the front underneith the alt.. for the front mount.. if it helps..


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (pr0zac)*

any pics?


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (DarkwingsABADigiII)*

i will c what i can do about some pics tonight.. keep in mind nothing pretty - just enough to get me started on some prettier ones..


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

sorry for the off-topic post, but i love that quote man, "Fear and Loathing" is one of my favorites. It's even better when, well nevermind bout that........ I even read the book, in one day.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

^ get out much?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (pr0zac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pr0zac* »_i will c what i can do about some pics tonight.. keep in mind nothing pretty - just enough to get me started on some prettier ones..

yeah im interested also cos thats the combo going into my A1 rabbit...
was thinking of building an IC between the M90 and the head - an intake and IC combo - either freon/air or H2O/air.... just thought at the moment tho.... cos im still in process on my NA 2.0-16v project.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

its very easy to do an intercooler like that.
I was half tempted but I would have to remake a big bracket (which wouldnt be a bad thing).
but I recall it being a flow and an efficiency issue. you have to deal with heat soak in the engine bay and the coolant needs to be able to remove a lot of that energy, not to mention you have to move a lot of coolant in order to do it, you have to have another radiator, yadda, yadda.


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (pr0zac)*

some pics...
































































these images may not work for some people.. dns updating on our server atm... could be an hour. lets not fill the thread with 'they work for me' or they don't work for me'..


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

at first I was like.... wtf?
and then I got it. and it made more sense.
good job, I dont think that many people would come up with that bracket design


----------



## pr0zac (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: (potatonet)*

thanks for the comment.. I should have the finished bracket sometime this week.. the next thing to create is the tensioner bracket... doesn't seem like rocket science.. i will keep taking pics..
then the alternator.. not sure where that is going yet - i want to mount this in the car and see if i can put the alternator between the charger and the power steering pump - in front of the water pump..
anyway... this setup is also getting a t3/4 .60 turbo and fmic..


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

a little boost happy there?
you should try and get an electromagnetic clutch for the supercharger, then you can have it shut off when turbo boost builds up.


----------



## 16V_Scirocco_GTX (Jul 18, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Can you guys clue me in on this Eaton charger? They seem to show up in Europe quite a bit and the price is therefore relatively affordable.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (16V_Scirocco_GTX)*

Are there any markings on it at all? It looks like some kind of Jaguar charger, but who really knows.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

m45.... end of story 
not worth the effort unless its coupled with a turbo


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (potatonet)*

m45 goes well with a turbo








thats the best thing about eaton is the ability to add a turbo when you want more. good stuff.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

if any one wants one I have a 1.6L lysholm from a mercedes AMG (that I also have on my car) up for sale for 800 shipped, less than 20K miles, just fyi.
its a very easy mount to make if you are willing to move your alternator around. 
also if you want I have the liquid to air intercooler that bolts up to the unit directly and can be fed into the intake directly, no need for an FMIC.
you just need to set up a pump and lines+ radiator
with the intercooler price is 1200 shipped.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

here it is mounted in my car on my bracket ( I would recommend a different style bracket.








plus its really cool because you can turn it off and on with the clutch
=-)
I've already had numerous people contact me which is why I am posting this in the thread and not replying to everyone, cause that would take forever.
first person to pay me wins =-)
paypal: [email protected]


_Modified by potatonet at 4:51 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

1 offer on intercooler...
anyone else want to make one before it goes?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

intercooler sold.
just the SC left folks


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

SC sold,
thanks to all who replied


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

Im seeing the twincharger setup quite a bit on the 4 cylinders, has anyone coupled the eaton with a vr? if it can be done, let me know, Im staring at a GT40R right now that needs a friend...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you would have a space issue like none other


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_you would have a space issue like none other
 so has no one put an eaton on a vr?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

never seen one... just the Vortech ones so far...
Since a stock VR head doesnt flow as many CFM as a 16v head, an M90 wold probly work... but an M112 would be awesome LOL!!


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_never seen one... just the Vortech ones so far...
Since a stock VR head doesnt flow as many CFM as a 16v head, an M90 wold probly work... but an M112 would be awesome LOL!!
 so its about flow... how about if i do a port and polish, 3 angle valve job, pocket port the bowls, the works for maximum flow. Do you think It could work? or is the head flow issue greater than just the minimal tweakings?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

if you put an M112 on a ported VR6 you would have too much boost. its meant for a V8.
I have a lysholm about the equivalent size of an M90 and I leak boost constantly so that I dont have to overboost.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_ so its about flow... how about if i do a port and polish, 3 angle valve job, pocket port the bowls, the works for maximum flow. Do you think It could work? or is the head flow issue greater than just the minimal tweakings?

years ago there was a post showing the CFM chart of a 12v VR compared to 16v head and even ported it was not capable of flowing as much iirc. There's no comparison when porting a 16v head....
Its one of my main reasons for staying with the 16v. If you add the extra weight of the VR (compared to the 4cyl) to the chassis weight then it makes even less sense. 
Now a 24v VR might be an altogether different story but i've never seen any published comparisons.
Its like the 20v compared to a 16v, once you get into really big cams - the lifters in the 20v are too small in diameter to support high lift cams. 
Its all about displacement as they used to say "you cant beat the cubes" but IMO air+fuel=HP which is why we turbo and supercharge


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

thats why you solid lifter the 20V


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_thats why you solid lifter the 20V

you'll have to explain to me how that "fixes the issue"
when you have small diameter lifters - solid or hydraulic no matter - there is less contact surface for a tall lobe cam to come in and make its swing over the lifter.
quoted from Puma Racing UK
"For example the Ford 1800 Zetec and the VW Golf 1800 16 valve engine are the same capacity and have identical valve sizes. Both have twin overhead cams acting directly on buckets and similar bore and stroke sizes. An initial view might be that, baring any major problem with port shape and size, that both engines would have similar power potential when fully modified. The Ford though only has 28mm lifters and the VW has 35mm ones. This allows the VW to run much more radical cam profiles and achieve more "flow area" from its valve lift curve. 
By contrast the VW 5 valve per cylinder engine has plenty of inlet valve area from its 3 inlet valves per cylinder but space constraints mean the lifters are only 24mm diameter. This limits the design of the cam profile so badly that the power potential of the engine is reduced below that of the much simpler 4 valve per cylinder design. In effect, this engine ended up as nothing more than a very complex and expensive marketing exercise.
The diameter of the lifter (or bucket) directly limits the speed with which the valve can be opened and therefore the amount of valve lift that the cam lobe can produce for a given opening duration."
Copyright David Baker and Puma Race Engines 
http://www.pumaracing.co.uk/PP02.htm



_Modified by OhioBenz at 6:13 PM 5-4-2008_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I totally drunk read the previous post wrong...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

hahahahaha
ok we forgive


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

is a 20v head and a 16v head interchangeable? if so would it be absurd to put one on an AWW? considering the 16v head is as good as you say...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

i've heard of guys swapping 20v heads on.... 
best to do some searching on here.... for (to me) obvious reasons i have never looked into it.
Guys with 1.8t are stroking them to 2.0 LOL - why not just turbo a 2.0-16v


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

good point, i think that I think that Im thinking too hard.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

I have in my garage a turbo and supercharger that came off of a detroit diesel. i think is kind of neat how they have them set up. they have the intake side of the turbo directly connected to the supercharger. is this backwards logic on how we usually see a TSI engine powered?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_ so has no one put an eaton on a vr?

yes, an m90 has been fitted to a VR... there are several of them out there... one is mounted on the front of the engine .. in place of the AC compressor i believe... one is mounted on the rear of the engine, similar to the alt relocation that the 16V limited kits did... i believe it was put out by momentum motorsports??? i *THINK*... that's the name that's sticking with me anyway it was in a silver/grey B3 passat.
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

momentum does do the heaton kits


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*

so who knows how much psi the m90 makes?


----------



## wolf rocco (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (cosmo50cc)*

PSI depends on your setup 

on my g60 i had 25psi 
then i did a few mods and caused a few leaks now i am down to 15 
best mod i did was get rid of the BOV it was getting stupid driving at 100 km and it was venting all the time. would be ok if i had a radio in my car but i needed a place to mount the boost gauge and oil temp and eng temp gauges lol


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

25 is max... for an eaton...
dont rate your flow on psi, rate it on cfm... the PSI is just based on the system applied to, you can drop the pressure with porting, intake mani.... etc


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

just picked up my ABA block, I thought this would be a good choice in doing my TSI. now all i need is my supercharger. I need to know!!! what tranny should I use?? I'll convert to cable shift if I might need to.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_just picked up my ABA block, I thought this would be a good choice in doing my TSI. now all i need is my supercharger. I need to know!!! what tranny should I use?? I'll convert to cable shift if I might need to.

the 02a seems to hold up pretty good... gotta watch out for the 2-3 synchros.. . but i *believe* more power has been held by 02m... the old rod-shifts.. jsut don't cut it (usually)
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I've held 265 whp on an 02A, just be careful of the syncros like nate said...


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

im pretty sure i might be running more than 265 I imagine with this set up I have planned (if it all works out), would you guys recommend rebuilding the transmission or perhaps reinforcing it? if so, what do you think would be the first step?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
the 02a seems to hold up pretty good... gotta watch out for the 2-3 synchros.. . but i *believe* more power has been held by 02m... the old rod-shifts.. jsut don't cut it (usually)
-Nate


02M trannies can take almost whatever you throw at them, within reason of course. Much more durable than the 02A, but a lot more expensive, so the 02A is a better choice overall if you don't intend to throw 250+ Hp at them, which I've been told is the max 02A's can handle w/o issues coming up. I've heard it said that the case actually starts to flex under a great deal of HP, plus the issue with the syncros, and if you haven't replaced the diff rivets, you potentially have a time bomb in an 02A. I've never bagged an 02A but I know a lot of people who have, those people didn't replace the diff rivets with a quality diff bolt kit (like ARP bolts)
Forget the old 020's, although I've seen people throw a lot of HP at them too. But, they don't last.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

does anyone know if anyone makes a 6-speed o2m rod shift tranny? from what you guys say about the o2m, i might just pick one up, but if they dont, maybe I should pick up a cable shift o2m tranny??


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I know they make the o2m in 6 speed, cable shift.
does this transmission bolt right up or do I need to swap the bellhousing like on a vr to g60 tranny.
I was about to go to a CCM transmission but I figure that I may be able just to do a 6 speed conversion easier...


_Modified by potatonet at 3:13 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I know you should be able to use any 4 cylinder vw tranny on any other 4cylinder tranny, obviously having to make the changes if its between cable shift or rod shift but Im looking at a chart in my bentley that shows the O2J is used by both 4 cylinder and 6 cylinder... and I do know that you can use an O2M on a vr6 as well as an o2j so im thinking it does bolt right up???


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

vr6 has different bolt pattern than a G60 02A


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

were we talking about g60s?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

well I have an ABA block...


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_I know they make the o2m in 6 speed, cable shift.
does this transmission bolt right up or do I need to swap the bellhousing like on a vr to g60 tranny.
I was about to go to a CCM transmission but I figure that I may be able just to do a 6 speed conversion easier...

_Modified by potatonet at 3:13 PM 5-10-2008_

O2M trannies are in 4 and 6 cyl favours.... It's all a thing of bellhousings. Get an O2M out of a 337, or if you don't mind an open spinning transfer case, you could use one out of an Audi TT Quattro (which is a plan of mine for another project). You'd need to use the flywheel/clutch/shifterbox/shiftercables/soforth that comes with the tranny you're wanting to transplant. All VW 4 cyls over here use the same boltup pattern.
I'm myself a little confused about the newer trannies. I'm probably wrong (someone please chime in if so), but I'm thinking they call the FWD version of this tranny an O2Q, whereas the AWD version is o2M. I might be wrong on this though....


_Modified by swingwing205 at 5:51 PM 5-10-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_well I have an ABA block...

cool - OBD-1 with the oil squirters right?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yep


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

i've heard more bad things about the 6spd than i care to mess with it. heard the o2J was a good choice, cable shift 5spd. Also wondered about the TT quatro trans.... heard it bolts in...and then u can go AWD







and it can hadle the HP.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_i've heard more bad things about the 6spd than i care to mess with it. heard the o2J was a good choice, cable shift 5spd. Also wondered about the TT quatro trans.... heard it bolts in...and then u can go AWD







and it can hadle the HP.

...And the TT Quattro tranny is a 6 speed, at least the trannies from 2001 onward. So, if you've heard that the 6 speeds are problems (which I've not heard myself, except for having to change out the slave cyl, which is inside the bellhousing), you wouldn't want to go that route either.
The O2J is a good tranny too, the case halves are much beefier than the O2A counterparts. but it's only a 5 speed.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

ive NEVER heard about problems going on with those 6 speeds (O2M), Ive only heard good things about it, just read about it. its a build up, but he has alot to say about the 6 speed that would only make me buy one.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2633108


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_ive NEVER heard about problems going on with those 6 speeds (O2M), Ive only heard good things about it, just read about it. its a build up, but he has alot to say about the 6 speed that would only make me buy one.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2633108

Same here, I've never heard anything bad about the 6 speed trannies, except the price.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

yeah they can get up there in price, but it seems like tis worth it due to the availability of OEM parts


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

on the fwd 02m 6 speeds there have been 2nd gear shift fork issues, someone on here was curious if hte awd ones use the same shift fork or not. as there have been quite a few people complaining about that issue, but as far as power handling the 02m's seem like they are a good step up fromthe 02a/j family .
muck like how 02A is regarding the 020 issues


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

okay now that I think Ive made my choice, Im gonna ask something about TSI. Im using an eaton obviously and wondering if its really necessary to disengage the kompressor t higher RPMs. I know of one person who says he needs to rebuild his charger every 3,000 miles-but he was also using a G60 charger...I believe. I know that the eatons are quite durable, but does anyone believe that it could NOT withstand daily driving without having some sort of magnetic clutch system to disengage it?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I think it could as mercedes uses an M45 with a clutch on it for the SLK230 =-)
it should be fine, you might even be able to use the clutch pulley from an M45 for it....


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_okay now that I think Ive made my choice, Im gonna ask something about TSI. Im using an eaton obviously and wondering if its really necessary to disengage the kompressor t higher RPMs. I know of one person who says he needs to rebuild his charger every 3,000 miles-but he was also using a G60 charger...I believe. I know that the eatons are quite durable, but does anyone believe that it could NOT withstand daily driving without having some sort of magnetic clutch system to disengage it?

The Ford Supercoupes nor the Gm cars with these chargers didn't use a magnetic clutch system, and they held up fine. So why should you have to do that? The G60 throttle body already has a bypass valve built in, that's what that's for. The magnetic clutch is trick, but it's not necessary. The G60 bypass valve could be bigger, but it'll do. I'm coming up with my own fix to the issue of bypass valve size (as I'd like a bit bigger thean stock), but that's only to test a theory. I don't have to do that to run the M90 safely, and you don't either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, BTW, you'll be doing some heavy duty machining to fit a magnetic clutch pulley onto your M90, if that's what kind of Eaton you're going to use. 


_Modified by swingwing205 at 9:08 PM 5-11-2008_


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

thats what I was thinking anyway because I know that the saturn redline and the cobalt ss dont have magnetic clutches and I honestly dont know why the SLK has them. I was checking out my AC compressor today and took it all apart and then I decided even though I know I could fab one up, it would take a considerable amount of time and yes, room, which is something im going to have a limited supply of anyway.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

and to add further I only thought about doing it because I didnt want to burn up the supercharger


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_and to add further I only thought about doing it because I didnt want to burn up the supercharger

How would you burn the charger up? You need to keep a check on the oil in the nose snout, but other than that, there's nothing to really go wrong with the charger in 100K miles or new/rebuilt. Besides, when the intake goes to vacuum on cars with a vacuum actuated bypass valve (or total idle on the G60), the charger isn't pushing air anyway, because the bypass is open (mostly open on G60's), so there's really no load on the charger. It uses .3 HP to turn the charger's vanes when it's not boosting, so again there's not load on the charger most of the time anyway.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

there is someone with a G lader hooked up to his 1.8t and he said he has to rebuild his supercharger every 3,000 miles. But he is using a centrifugal charger, so I dont have anything to worry about.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

but just one question though: Why would volkswagen use a magnetic clutch on the 1.4 tsi engines if the supercharger doesnt need it? just something I wanna know...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

because you dont end up with the parasitic drag on the motor.
which is the reason you SHOULD use it.
if you are twin charging a motor put on the dam* clutch


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

was the drag pretty ridiculous on those without a clutch?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

even on a small supercharger its about 20 hp...
on the eaton its probably more like 45-50
my lysholm @ the speed i have it geared for is 55 hp @ 6k rpm
the drag when its run with a 7" crank pulley is 80 hp


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
How would you burn the charger up? You need to keep a check on the oil in the nose snout, but other than that, there's nothing to really go wrong with the charger in 100K miles or new/rebuilt. Besides, when the intake goes to vacuum on cars with a vacuum actuated bypass valve (or total idle on the G60), the charger isn't pushing air anyway, because the bypass is open (mostly open on G60's), so there's really no load on the charger. It uses .3 HP to turn the charger's vanes when it's not boosting, so again there's not load on the charger most of the time anyway. 

so did this guy just pull this info out if his arse?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

.... yeah swingwing what did you mean by that...
if you spin a supercharger at 6000rpm* drive ratio its a lot of mass to spin that fast... its more than .3hp
granted the hp does decrease when the boost level is dropped due to system pressure release (partial throttle, nothing forcing the screws back wards therefore you dont have use as much energy pushing them forwards) but its not from 50 hp (yes your M90 requires about that much) to .3


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_
so did this guy just pull this info out if his arse?

No, that guy didn't pull that info out of his arse....See the Eaton website, that's where the info came from.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah but it doesnt make sense.... unless you are decelerating (foot completely off the throttle) then the lobes are getting pulled by the vacuum


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

yeah but a 50 hp loss due to vacuum pressure?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_.... yeah swingwing what did you mean by that...


Remember that the Eaton charger is a roots style, not a compressor like the G Lader or Lysholm, which units still have a pretty goodly amount of drag even when you're not actively under boost because they are compressors constantly compressing air in their housings, whereas the Eaton is simply a displacer, more of a pump than a supercharger actually.
The Eaton website does claim somewhere that when not actively loading the intake, the charger freespins using .3HP. Now, whether or not that is accurate or not I don't know, nor am I too concerned to try and measure it. I've got an idea it is a little (I mean a very little) more than that (things like worn rotor beaings/viscosity of charger oil ect would have a small beaing on that), but let's get real and remember the rules that apply to a compressor in many senses do not apply to the roots style, especially if the roots is not doing any work by loading the intake with positive pressure, and it certainly isn't compressing air in it's housing because it's not a compressor but a displacer. You will use HP to turn the rotors even when the charger (displacer) is not loading the intake, but I can guarantee it won't be much. To simply turn the rotors will take some power, but that should be close to negligable. I really doubt that Eaton being as big and well respected of a company as they are would put inaccurate info on their website for all the see, so the number should be close to accurate.
Especially on something like the Ford Supercoupe, the bypass is vacuum actuated, so once the system goes to vacuum, it opens and the air the roots is moving recirculates, the intake system is then NOT being pressurized, hence the rotors are simply spinning because they are not disengaged from the accessory drivebelt by a magnetic clutch (except Mercs). On the G60 Corrado though, the G Lader is always compressing air to charge the intake, although the mechanical bypass valve does open fully at idle, so the intake does not see the boost in conditions where the bypass is open partially or fully.
This is the biggest prob IMHO with using an Eaton on the G60 set up, in part because the G60 bypass valve is smaller than I think is ideal for the M90's displacement. I'm going to eliminate the mechanical bypass valve in favour of one the is actuated by the vacuum that your car would make at idle, in other words, basically setting it up just like the Supercoupe bypass valve. 
I hope this helps to explain what I was trying to say. I probably should've been a little more clear and concise about it. 




_Modified by swingwing205 at 1:59 PM 5-12-2008_


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

maybe you misunderstood me swing, I did agree with your theory, I was simply asking potatoman what he thought about your information. I wanted a proper hypothesis and not a biased viewpoint on the matter sorry for the confusion. and just to reiterate your point, its not like a bypass valve would not be installed, and this is where we would see the drag if it was absent.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

OK, now I understand what you were trying to get at......


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

no worries, and I just left a message with an engineer concerning the issue over at eaton HQ but ironically, he has no phone or internet service until the 19th. So I think by going right to the source, we should be getting some really accurate numbers (concerning the m90, of course). But in the meantime, would you happen to know where you picked up that info off of the eaton website? I looked in the FAQ but couldnt quite find anything tailored to my needs... and once again sorry for the confusion my man.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_yeah but it doesnt make sense.... unless you are decelerating (foot completely off the throttle) then the lobes are getting pulled by the vacuum

The Eaton website number is based off the the vacuum actuated bypass valve, it's either opened or closed, whereas the G60 bypass valve is totally funky because it operates in linear fashion to the intake butterfly valve.
Now, keep that in mind about what I said about the vacuum actuated bypass valve (Ford or GM, or others I guess, Eaton makes a defacto installable one too), that's it's either open or closed. Any vacuum at all and it's supposed to open the bypass valve, and the charger is simply recirculating the air in between it's outlet to the bypass back to the inlet, with of course the motor drawing air to keep the idle. 
At cruise, this should also be the case, because you should be in vacuum at cruise condition (I'm 99% sure the Eaton website also says that). given that, I'm going otu the drive my corrado to give you guys the lowdown on that. Be back shortly...


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

thank you.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

OK, just got back form the test drive. My results, given my vacuum boost gauge reads to 30 inches vacuum/15 pounds boost:
At cruise, my car on I-275 in Knoxville @ 60 MPH reads 12 inches vacuum. Cruise being speed sustained, not excellerating nor decellerating. 
With a vacuum actuated bypass valve, at cruise my Eaton would be recircing the air. But, since I have the stock goofy G60 mech bypass valve, efficiency is not optimal. Now, all I need is a bigger bypass valve, vacuum actuated, which I am working on now. For this, I'll be using an old OBD 1 VR6 throttle body and a vacuum element off a Buick M90 charger (I'm doing some trick machining to get the combo to work), but removing most of the springs which pop the throttle body back to shut (too much spring tension) position.
The throttle position sensor has a small spring inside it which would assist in closing the butterfly, and provide a slight amount of resistance to the vacuum being applied to the vacuum element which opens the valve, which hopefully won't cause problems, but if so, I'll figure it out fast. I'll also have the throttle position sensor hooked up to an indicator to show me when it is opened.
Now, y'all might think I'm being a little anal (which maybe I am), but, in order to get the same efficiency like what Eaton says on their website, this would be a necessary evil. Also, while I'm at it (I'm already anal), I'm going to run a bigger intercooler and delete the small POS stock one, and use the cooled charge to help keep the Eaton that much cooler, because I won't vent to atmosphere at that point, unfortunately I am right now (CARB says shame on me I'm sure).


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

is there any other TB out there that has the bypass valve located on the throttle body?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

Not on other VW as far as I know. I can tell you that Eaton offers a bolt on vacuum bypass valve in 2 styles to get this accomplished however. My porblem with those valves is their size, as I want a bigger thru diameter to allow greater air flow.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

what are you trying to do? i mean with your engine? I may have to go the same route with my tsi build...


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

found this little gem.
<embed id="VideoPlayback" style="width:400px;height:326px" flashvars="" src="http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=6795345970778551364&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash"> </embed>


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

dang it!


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_what are you trying to do? i mean with your engine? I may have to go the same route with my tsi build...

All I'm trying to do is optimize the set up to the best I can w/o heavy modifications. If I want heavy mods, the set up will already be optimized and ready to take more, then I could do the heavy stuff like an ABA 2.2L bottom end blueprinted and balanced throughout, turbo+supercharger induction, standalone FSM. 
The most I'm going to do right now is St4 SNS chip with bigger injectors and FPR and special FMIC install. Other than that, there's a little much work involved and I don't have the time and money for it.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_no worries, and I just left a message with an engineer concerning the issue over at eaton HQ but ironically, he has no phone or internet service until the 19th. So I think by going right to the source, we should be getting some really accurate numbers (concerning the m90, of course). But in the meantime, would you happen to know where you picked up that info off of the eaton website? I looked in the FAQ but couldnt quite find anything tailored to my needs... and once again sorry for the confusion my man.

Off the top of my head, I can't remember. All I remember for sure is that it came off the Eaton corporate website. I hope that engineer gets back to you, but honestly, don't wait on that. I've asked questions thru their website before, and got nothing. Their customer service ethic really sucks, but it is a large company, so customer service is usually the first thing to go when a company gets big. 
If you do get any ting back form them at all, please share. If one of their engineers gets back to you, thats like a gold mine and I'd love to talk to one of those guys myself. I have more than a few questions about some physics of operation I'd love to hash out....


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

speaking of fuel injection would you agree that 
standalone is probably the best? I was thinking of 
converting to digi since Ive done that conversion 
before and really appreciated it. but since I'll be running
something few have run, I'm still up in the air about 
that.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

Fueling is an issue where I'm 100% lost, I havne't gotten the chance to look into anything, other than G60 Digi1 upgrades. For now, that's all I'm doing... the cheap and easy no brainer stuff that everyone else has figured out a long time ago.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

how is a g60 digifant setup different than regular digifant? besides the fact that the ecu is designed for boost?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

well thats the difference...
I wish I had bought that chip burner when I had the chance... 250 dollars T.T
all I had to do was get the program to burn chips...


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

I'll talk to sns today and see if they have any ideas


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

Hey Guys, 
I started on my engine build. I will be using the 3rd Gen Eaton M62 on a 1.8 8V. I posted the parts pile & beginning of the prep on the 8V forum.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3833508
boring link w/ no pics yet. 
Hopefully in a couple weekends I will have it assembled & all the brackets & pulleys fitted for the charger.


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (vwpieces)*









just wipe your shoes and ansd no smoking please.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*

so, a quick update (again) here... 
no pictures, i was too busy helping my bro with his senior physics project (a two-person trike-bike for a 1-loop race), and then scrambling to work on the car...
after having a coolant leak issue, reworking my coolant outlet on the head, replacing the radiator, tapping my manifold for a boost/vac ref for my fpr... I got my wideband installed, ripped out my walbro fuel pump (i hate buying "new" used parts online... threads were all boned on the fittings)... put my new beetle VC breather on, re-did my eaton tail-bracket, as the original steel plate was warped.
Fired up the car again last night... stumbling again







... BUT. at least now my fuel pressure changes according to boost/vac reference... so, now to reset timing... calibrate the wbO2 (it's reading 9.0 afr @ idle.. prior to full warmups)... then tie in my lma-3 to log boost/egt/intake temp/rpm/afr/duty cycle. oh, and get the car re-registered and inspected. Currently, i'm looking @ buying stock in bfg, bridgestone, yoko, etc... cause 1&2 are just tire smoke







YIPPEE!
More to come after it's street-legal and i've proven a lack of leaks








ps.. i forgot how friggin loud that eaton is







i love it








-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

oh, after reading the last page(s) of the thread again..
potato, not trying to crap on you... but... what swingwing said is indeed true... when running in a tb-charger-intake setup (aka, "silenced").. the eaton charger is MORE efficient than the twin-screw... it's just due to the complexities of internal compression Vs air mover... again, pretty thoroughly covered in corky bells "supercharged".
the m90 does take something like 50ish hp... when it is working @ a 10-15psi load on the outlet side... however, when the bypass is actuated, it is spinning in a vacuum (well, ish)... and it is just passing air from outlet to inlet to outlet to inlet.. takes very very little energy to drive it.
when you load it up, it takes a crap-ton... which is why when eaton folks want big power, they go to a twin-screw... less drag when on boost... but you eat it on the "daily-driving" efficiencies... as a general rule anyway.
ok, back to being swamped at work.. wishing i was getting the darn corrado on the road instead!
-Nate


_Modified by g60_c at 6:07 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Im lost, you say that its working in a vacuum and takes 50 something horsepower...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah... under boost at 6k its 55 hp under vacuum its less but I dont know how much.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_Im lost, you say that its working in a vacuum and takes 50 something horsepower...

no, when you have the throttle-body before the charger... when the throttle plates are shut, you have an internal bypass valve, which just recirculates air from outlet to inlet... and basically is operating in a partial vacuum... @ this state, the charger requires VERY little power to turn... when you open the throttle, and you are operating in boost, there is a large resistance to airflow... which in turn causes resistance on the rotors.. which imparts drag on the drivebelt... and yeah... at high boost levels (12ish psi)... at the upper speeds of the charger (12krpm), it requires a redonkulous amount of HP to turn. The twin screw does as well, but being more efficient, doesn't require as much power to turn while operating under boost. In vacuum however, the twin-screw requires more power to turn than the eaton... 
I really can't describe it any better... i highly suggest you pick up a book on supercharging to get a better description.
-Nate


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

is the twin screw that TVS supercharger?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_is the twin screw that TVS supercharger?

No, the TVS is not a twin screw. It is still a displacer like the older Eatons are, but a much improved design. I can'[t wait to get my hands on one of those just to see what it'll do. I'm sure it's going to be VERY impressive.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_is the twin screw that TVS supercharger?

twin-screw is the broad term applied to what is commonly known here as the Lysholm... eaton is a modified roots, and the new TVS is a *more* modified roots.
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

no internal bypass valve on my charger.
if I let go of the throttle the supercharger just sucks air from the TB


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

thats why I was looking at the TVS. it has an internal bypass valve, I believe they were on the SS cobalts. I dont know if it was an M90 or not though.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

if its on an ss cobalt then its definitely not an M90


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_no internal bypass valve on my charger.
if I let go of the throttle the supercharger just sucks air from the TB

Are you still using the G60 TB with a bypass butterfly? 
I picked up an Auto trans G60 TB to use on my setup w/ TPS. 
Asking the Q's cause I have a couple options but unsure what to use. 
Here is the package I bought & what I have to work with. 








You can see there is a vacuum actuated bypass that directly mounts to the charger inlet. I assume the TB mounts directly to it. You can see the odd shaped bolt pattern in the pic. I am unsure what TB would fit this bypass. I have emailed Magnuson but did not get a reply. I asume it would be some GM or ford TB but really have no clue. 
Also got a remote vacuum actuated bypass in my package. You can see it in the lower left side of the pic. 
1: Stock Auto G60 TB
2: direct mount vacuum bypass
3: remote mount vacuum bypass
So, what would be better over all? Vacuum or the stock G60 bypass? 
Also I am looking for quiet operation so I am thinking if vacuum is better, using the setup that bolts directly to the charger would be best. Still have the dilema of what TB will bolt to that 4 hole parallelogram shape & have a TPS.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (rosecityromper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosecityromper* »_thats why I was looking at the TVS. it has an internal bypass valve, I believe they were on the SS cobalts. I dont know if it was an M90 or not though.

all eaton designs were made with a bypass valve.. the gen4 (perhaps gen 3, i can't remember) was the version with an internal bypass valve. The TVS i believe has only made it onto the new corvette.
The SS cobalt, i am quite sure only runs a gen4 M45... MAYBE an M62...



_Modified by g60_c at 9:23 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_
Are you still using the G60 TB with a bypass butterfly? 
I picked up an Auto trans G60 TB to use on my setup w/ TPS. 
Asking the Q's cause I have a couple options but unsure what to use. 
Here is the package I bought & what I have to work with. 


*edit* 
ok, just took a better look @ those pics...
you have MULTIPLE setups going on there.
the pipes that are bolted on right now... are setup to run with your "stock" G60 TB. the "y-pipe" is intended to have one pipe going up over the charger, and to your airbox.. with the other pipe connecting to the boost-return valve on your TB. The outlet pipe.. looks like it will head off towards your pass side headlight/charcoal cannister.
*/edit*
where'd you buy that setup from?
as for how to couple it up... you don't need a G60 TB for the pre-charger-throttle setup... you could very easily make due with say a ford 5.0 TB (which may be what that plate is for.. i dunno, havne't looked @ one in a while)...
[disregard]
Magnuson wouldn't have a clue as to what TB would fit your application, as that setup is def not a magnuson design.. it's an aftermarket build by someone w/out full fab equipment.
To use the internal (or external for that matter) bypass valves, you will need a pipe connected directly from outlet of the charger, to the inlet (post-TB)... there will be a vacuum actuated .. well. actuator there, attached to a butterfly valve. positioning of butterfly should be open @ vacuum, closed @ positive pressure (boost).
[\disregard]
the magnuson website i *think* has a pretty good schematic of how their bypass systems work.
I'm sure some of us in here can help you out as well. perhaps some close-up pictures of those components.
-Nate


_Modified by g60_c at 9:22 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Thanks Nate,
These parts are in fact Magnuson & listed on the site, both bypass valve versions are pictured & have part numbers. 
Well, looks like the direct mount I have has been replaced with a different TB bolt pattern. 
http://www.magnusonproducts.com/bypass.htm
This is the setup Autotech R&D dept made when they were going to market the replacement to the grenade. Bottom line was the low efficiency Eaton, following the Eaton sizing requirements to keep warranty, did not pan out. The charger is a 3rd Gen M62. Rotors are coated & there is no internal WG. 
I recall someone posting that they worked for Autotech when R&D was playing with this setup. I have to look back in this post to see who it was & rack their brain. 
I did not ask Magnuson what TB applied to my application, just asked what TB fit that bolt pattern of the direct mount WG. Did not get an answer. I have looked up some 5.0 ford TB's on ebay a month or so ago but did not get a pic I could see a mounting pattern. I'll check again. Buddy has been doing some 4.6 mustang work recently & they show up on occasion. I should get a chance to see one of those soon. 
My question on vacuum bypass or the mechanical G60 TB... sorry I was not more specific but I am wondering about operating range of the vacuum type compared to the G60 mechanical. The G60 type is pretty obvious how it reacts to throttle response. Wondering if one setup is known to better than the other before I start putting it all together.


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwpieces)*

I should also point out I am a huge step behind must of you guys here. I will be putting this box of parts into an 83 Jetta 2dr. Engine build is slowly moving forward. But I did not have a car that was already setup for a charger, setup for boost. This only adds to my ignorance & difficulties. 
I intend to run megasquirt & an AWIC with this pile. 
Some more ignorant questions: Is it possible to wire up megasquirt with out a factory harness & ECU? Electrical wiring does not scare me & I should be able to build a harness from scratch if I have to.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (vwpieces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpieces* »_Thanks Nate,
These parts are in fact Magnuson & listed on the site, both bypass valve versions are pictured & have part numbers. 
Well, looks like the direct mount I have has been replaced with a different TB bolt pattern. 
http://www.magnusonproducts.com/bypass.htm

My question on vacuum bypass or the mechanical G60 TB... sorry I was not more specific but I am wondering about operating range of the vacuum type compared to the G60 mechanical. The G60 type is pretty obvious how it reacts to throttle response. Wondering if one setup is known to better than the other before I start putting it all together.


aahh, well that's pretty cool, that it's the autotech r&d setup...
as for the bypass setups... the G60 setup is intended as a post-charger TB... that bypass valve is PRIOR to the throttle plates (in terms of airflow), so that air that can't go past the throttle plates, is returned to the charger... this is not the efficient way to run an eaton... you need a setup where the bypass is post-throttle-plate.. so that when the throttle is closed, the air from the charger is redirected right to the inlet side of the charger. That is how the eaton bypass is supposed to run. The vac bypass.. you'd never notice it kicking on/off from a driveability standpoint.. they were engineered to not affect driveability/throttle response/etc
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

DUN-DUN-DDDUUUUUUNNN!
drove it again today








well, yesterday eve, then today as well.
running with the NB vc breather into a home-made catchcan, AND my cc breather still connected to the original catch can. 
hooked the wideband up, and reset timing (somehow i changed it a few weeks back.. d'oh)...
she fires RIGHT up now, like.. just think hard about it & it happens... 
idles pretty darn good around 800ish rpm at 9-10 afr 
driving... amazing... pulls like a bull, throttle response is pretty tit, a little bit of lag, but.. that could be attributed to just about anything @ this point.. map, fuel injectors, plugs, timing, driveline lash, who knows... 
when cruising, i'm cycling between 12 -16 afr... under boost (5ish psi) it's riding right around 12.. when i let the go-pedal continue too much, and i saw 10psi, things were happening too fast to look @ afr...
I've got to buy a new hose to connect my coolant overflow bottle, cause the -6 line i'm using right now.. too big & she spurts coolant when pressurized...
have a few either belt alignment issues, or belt slip issues... got back from a drive this eve, and smelled burnt rubber.. BAD... so i popped the hood, couldn't determine where from







... very easily could be the alt though... i have VERY LITTLE belt wrap there







... i'll fix it this summer.. AFTER it's on the road for a bit.
but, anyway... car is going great.. gotta get it inspected, and install the full datalogger to get maps to the SNS boys.
just thought i'd give an update! pictures.. well, they'll show up eventually of the current setup, no camera available right now
-Nate


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

My progress report: 
Bottom end is almost done & I could not resist test fitting some parts.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (vwpieces)*

nate you think they'd void your warranty for doing that ?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_nate you think they'd void your warranty for doing that ?


?? for doing what? i've done lots of stuff that i'm sure will void many warranties








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

good old nate... the warranty voider...
anyway what were you two talking about?
Jonathan


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_good old nate... the warranty voider...
anyway what were you two talking about?
Jonathan

well, i figure there are very few parts on my car now, that would even carry a warranty... the eaton is 13 years old... the pistons have no warranty that i know of, maybe the arp fasteners... the new radiator does, but i dunno how i could void that warranty... the car.. well, i'm pretty certain that is WELL out of warranty... i mean really, what is there to worry about?








and, i'm still not sure what he's referring to







I'm sure Sam will clarify eventually
-Nate


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (g60_c)*

could have been the pain pills speaking







i'm weaning off them now due to success of the epidural steroid injections and PT. lol.
thats what i hate most about this injury those pain killers make you loopy.
Praying by end of june will be off those damn perc's and ambien; they really make you stupid but without sleep your body can't heal and pain is worse and without pain killers you can't sleep so sorry if i didn't make sense.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

watch out you're gonna ward that voianty... =-)


----------



## rosecityromper (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (potatonet)*

ok so it seems youve had this project for a while due to the fact that it seems almost done. but seriously like, did you have to get a kit for some of those brackets? I mean geez did you have to make most of it or what?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

we make everything on our cars...
kits... pshhh


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_we make everything on our cars...
kits... pshhh

^ what he said... 
and yes.. "pssshhhh"... my car does indeed make that noise








Sam, this an old-time injury? what'd you do? hope you get it cleared up quick-like! I used to have a roommate that needed ambien to sleep almost every night... it was always entertaining when she'd take it, then come wandering out of her room an hour later.. talking about green clouds and pink monkeys...








-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

sounds like my girlfriend talking in her sleep...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_sounds like my girlfriend talking in her sleep...

hahaha.. unfortunately, she was completely *awake*... 
so, back on topic... ran the corrado again for a while today... figured out the "burning" smell, was actually a sticking e-brake cable.. not belt alignment issues.. NB VC breather works a treat! no oil in the catch can.. just little bit of condensation..
car pulls like crazy... runs good..
new video(s) on my youtube account... pictures of the "final" product.. well.. if i can find a friggin card reader, i'll offload them...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4o0dlcUujNY <- my kid brother's idea.. good idea!
-Nate


_Modified by g60_c at 6:38 AM 6-1-2008_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

looks like a wee bit of oil burn and nice eurosport lower bar


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_looks like a wee bit of oil burn and nice eurosport lower bar

might be a bit of oil burn... but, just started up... forged slugs... that'll happen...
could also be the 9:1 afr @ idle...








the bar, yeah... figured 'hey, it's cheap.. MAYBE it'll help this pig handle a bit better.. now i have to alter the susp in the rear too... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCxzK3zYqbg -driving down the road!
-Nate


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

that thing is pretty loud, huh?







.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (jwatts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwatts* »_that thing is pretty loud, huh?







.


nope.. not @ all







the neighborhood CERTAINLY doesn't hear me 2 miles down the road... 
and they of course do NOT know when i come home @ night








btw, sending you a PM, hopefully you get it!
-Nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

that is the reason I build my silencer kit for my lysholm...
it was firetruck loud... like 2x the bbm one... -.- splitting headache style


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

In the market for a solid lifter cam. What would you guys recommend?
1.8L 
Eurospec stage 1 solid head & stock JH valves. 
Eaton M62 3rd Gen w/ coated rotors. 
Looking for something streetable


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

look here.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3883068


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

heres my old setup


----------



## bikerjoedub (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Thought i would share my project with everyone its a 16v aba "abf" runnin a m62 and megasquirt i made all the brackets and intake manifold and all sorts of other stuff to get it to fit in the car


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

that, sir, is beautiful! almost looks factory!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (bikerjoedub)*

agreed - nice job!
With the SRI you made a stock 1.8t fuel rail will fit on there real nicely too.
Wondered if you could post a little more detail shots of the brackets - hard to see with it all in black


----------



## bikerjoedub (Nov 24, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

i will take some more this week and get em up should be runnin this week i will take a video of it too. thanks for the positive feed back










_Modified by bikerjoedub at 8:48 PM 6-15-2008_


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

mmm guzzle that gas...
god I wish I still had my supercharger.... 8 mpg was AWESOME!!!
but it really was an awesome kick in the pants when you punched it.


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (potatonet)*

hello, I just want to show you my set up on my golf G60 with eaton M90. the two followings pictures are my brackets :



with the eaton :

In the enginebay, we can't see the eaton







:

I also got :
- tuned chip
- injector 305 cc (from audi S2)
- fan under my stock intercooler
- competition exhaust (groupe N)
- .... (few others things !)
and a AEM wideband (with this i send the lambda info to the digifant) :


hope you enjoy


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (bastien)*

nice setup!
is that a magnuson shortened nose-drive on there? or did you pull the nose drive from another oem application?
-Nate


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (g60_c)*

thx g60_c !
i don't know where comes from the nose-drive, i think it 's stock.
i only know that i got a smaller outlet than M90 with long nose (see the picture bellow, there are the outlet "3.8" from mustang and my outlet) :





_Modified by bastien at 9:30 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (bastien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastien* »_i don't know where comes from the nose-drive, i think it 's stock.

Can't be stock, or at least, not from a Tbird Super Coupe. Would love to know where to get one though. 
Really nice setup btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
EDIT: 








http://www.magnusonproducts.com/freecatalog.htm


_Modified by vonfulk at 6:56 PM 6-17-2008_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (bastien)*



bastien said:


> thx g60_c !
> i don't know where comes from the nose-drive, i think it 's stock.
> i only know that i got a smaller outlet than M90 with long nose (see the picture bellow, there are the outlet "3.8" from mustang and my outlet) :
> [\quote]
> ...


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (g60_c)*

i have bought the eaton alone in france (my country, so excuse me if i have a bad english !) and even the sealer don't know exactly where it comes from. 
then i have bought the outlet "3.8" but it 's too big, so i have built my own outlet


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (bastien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bastien* »_then i have bought the outlet "3.8" but it 's too big, so i have built my own outlet 


i tend to think its an M62 especially since the outlet is smaller. The 3.8 outlet you show on the right has fit every M90 i have seen so far.
your bracket work is excellent!!


----------



## bastien (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

yes but i have already seen a M62 and my blower got bigger outlet and inlet !


----------



## billibum (Jun 19, 2008)

nice job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

ok so i have an m90 off a supercoupe. who knows what size and thread pitch the bolts for the intake and outlet plenums are?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (cosmo50cc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cosmo50cc* »_ok so i have an m90 off a supercoupe. who knows what size and thread pitch the bolts for the intake and outlet plenums are?

all i can tell you is, they are the same as the bolts that hold your intake manifold brace to the valve cover on a PG head... past that, sorry









on an unrelated note... i've got 600 miles on my 16VM90 setup... took it up the highway this past weekend... figured "hey.. that's enough mileage to open up the engine".. gave it a 3rd gear pull to redline (7000rpm)... then snagged 4th... up to about 6k... as i shifted into 5th, it hiccuped... and i looked in the rearview... blue smoke.. EVERYWHERE... turns out i filled the catchcan with 1 quart of oil.. then blew the rest all over the engine bay... 
so... a -6 line from the block breather, into an independant catchcan... AND a newbeetle breather off the valvecover... valvecover breather is the one that spit the oil.. 
so, back to the drawingboard... perhaps a cam cover to prevent direct oil sling... 
also, having some massive belt-slip issues... 10psi @ 2.5k... 12psi @ 3.5k 14psi @ 4k... 10psi @ 5k..







*sigh*... time for more belt-wrap... if that doesn't solve it... time for a positive drive system








-nate


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

just get a tighter belt.... dur
and didnt I say something about that catch system a while ago... pressure relief valve would be a good choice


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_

also, having some massive belt-slip issues... 10psi @ 2.5k... 12psi @ 3.5k 14psi @ 4k... 10psi @ 5k..







*sigh*... time for more belt-wrap... if that doesn't solve it... time for a positive drive system








-nate

Delete your AC compressor, and get the ABA water pump pulley. You'll then have plenty of wrap, and you won't have any slip at all, if your belt routing is anything like the stock G60's was. I'm going to do this myself at the next service interval.
On a side note, I don't have any slip at all, and my set up is basically using the stock AC pulley (although right now it's a dummy pulley), very close to stock G60 belting configuration. I set it up like that to test fitment and whatnot, since most people want AC as well as a supercharger on their car, but IMHO AC is overrated. But I'm also using a slightly bigger pulley on my charger I custom made a 3.55" one, measured at the crest of the serps), so that might also be helping me out as well, simply because there is slightly more contact area on the pulley.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

agreed.... electric ac and custom lines ftw


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*

positive drive gearbelts ftw LOL
I'm not even going to mess w/ serp on the Rabbit project....
Browning and Martin make a host of aluminum gearbelt pulleys you can bore and mod in multiple pitch/tooth configurations.... and as long as you have access to a lathe they are pretty cheap too


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_positive drive gearbelts ftw LOL
I'm not even going to mess w/ serp on the Rabbit project....
Browning and Martin make a host of aluminum gearbelt pulleys you can bore and mod in multiple pitch/tooth configurations.... and as long as you have access to a lathe they are pretty cheap too









that is going to be the project for the fall/winter... 
as for the Ac.. it's been gone for years... alternator is slung under there currently... and i have plenty of space to do a better amount of belt wrap. I'll see what i can do as i have time... for now, it's still a friggin hoot to drive.. i mean.. 9:1 comp.. 16V.. shrick 268's.. the 10 psi hits quite hard.. 15+ would be nice.. but.. even so.. i can live w/what i've got








the oil sling.. well.. that kinda bothers me... i'll see what happens as the engine breaks in more. It's possible the rings never fully seated... so if i have to pop the engine open again.. well. .sounds like a good excuse to upgrade to some scat rods, and have the bottom end balanced & knife edged to me








in all reality, lets face it.... "problems" are just excuses to justify the upgrades right?








-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
in all reality, lets face it.... "problems" are just excuses to justify the upgrades right?








-Nate

best line ever..... soooooo true


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_
best line ever..... soooooo true























glad someone liked it







i've been using that reasoning for years now








"oh... my suspension is shot... well.. while i'm in there, i might as well put in koni yellows.. h&r race... and redo all the bushings with poly too"








-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
glad someone liked it







i've been using that reasoning for years now








"oh... my suspension is shot... well.. while i'm in there, i might as well put in koni yellows.. h&r race... and redo all the bushings with poly too"








-Nate

magic plastic can make it all come true


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

until magic plastic runs out of room


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (jwatts)*

I just picked up an M90 for my G60, do I need to put the M62 nose on there to fit it?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (svs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svs* »_I just picked up an M90 for my G60, do I need to put the M62 nose on there to fit it?

no.
you can fit it with the stock m90 nose... space just becomes... well.. rare








-Nate


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (g60_c)*

hey nate,
what are you going to do about your breather can overflowing....im having the same issue on my 9a twin screw
i heard that 16v cylinder heads fill to the top with oil under load..true or false?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

well thats obvious...
take out a freeze plug and have a custom freeze plug made to put the oil back into the crankcase!!!!!!!
man I should market that...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (potatonet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *potatonet* »_well thats obvious...
take out a freeze plug and have a custom freeze plug made to put the oil back into the crankcase!!!!!!!
man I should market that...

your joking right?
freeze plugs - coolant.....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_hey nate,
what are you going to do about your breather can overflowing....im having the same issue on my 9a twin screw
i heard that 16v cylinder heads fill to the top with oil under load..true or false? 

maybe we can open up some drain holes???


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

oh yeah... wow Im out of it...
crank case breather port on block?


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (potatonet)*

anyone have a serious answer?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_anyone have a serious answer?

i was serious....
but i do have something else up my sleeve that I have wondered about for some time.... just waiting on the OEM pieces to try it out...


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_anyone have a serious answer?
 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
that was serious, the mod it till it works method always works


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (gti97r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti97r* »_hey nate,
what are you going to do about your breather can overflowing....im having the same issue on my 9a twin screw
i heard that 16v cylinder heads fill to the top with oil under load..true or false? 

i actually believe i'm going to ditch the VCB, and go with a larger CC breather, and a windage tray/crank scraper (not sure yet which).. time & funding allowing of course








i also haven't beat on it since i changed the oil/etc... so that may have some influence on my CC overflow issues.
currently my CC breather line is only a -6 (it's what i had available at the time, and was too broke to go out & purchase more line & crap) that's why i did the new beetle breather.. 
I may do some ghetto alterations for the current NB VCB, a spray shield, and some packing to help keep the oil in, and the air out... if it works, i'll go further with it and will report back.
on an unrelated note, my egt probe finally came in, which means less reason to put off installing the remainder of my datalogging stuff... finally see what exactly this engine is doing when i get after it (aside from putting large holes in my wallet when it asks for the 93 octane)...
the freeze plug idea from potato, isn't a bad one... except for the whole "coolant" prblem of course... HOWEVER... on the 9A... the stock CC breather assembly, uses a hole on the front of the block, both the one next to the oil filter assy, AND a round one that coincidently, fits a freeze plug














you could do that and drain back the CCan to the oil pan...if you were of a mind to do something like that of course.
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

OK, took some digging to find this back....








car is speeding-G60's
500+ HP 1.8t
I never read of him blowing oil....
Believe the aluminum VC was modified by INA....
Should provide some reference for plumbing the breather can. He IS using the stock plastic block breather housing!
If you have hours to spare - read Aaron's complete thread on the building of this drag car - there isnt a more complete and detailed thread on the Tex!!! 74 pages worth of good info!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## gti97r (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

i did this to the valve cover








and used bbms plate with 3/4 inch line and fitting








ive only driven it a few times and under 1/4 at most...still seems to pour oil from the vc.
i was thinkin maybe some filters or material in the line at the vc to block oil and allow air? or maybe theres a check valve out there that does that?


_Modified by gti97r at 8:21 PM 7-25-2008_


----------



## cosmo50cc (Aug 12, 2005)

*its in*















finally got the m90 in its making 10psi around 3500 rpm


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: its in (cosmo50cc)*

Any of you guys that are making more boost







I have two Digi-1 chips that I'm not going to be using since I'm going MSnS-e...
One is a BBM stage 3, the other is an SNS stage 5.5 (for a turbo, cams, bigger injectors etc)
If you find out you need aome more fuel







drop me an IM!!


----------



## andrew200tq (Dec 9, 2006)

*BOV*

My eaton conversion is almost done and my question is can i run just a bov and close the bypass valve?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

or use the bypass valve as the BOV =-)
cause thats what it is...


----------



## andrew200tq (Dec 9, 2006)

*Re: (potatonet)*

BUT THROTTLE RESPONCE IS MUCH BETTER WITH THE VALVE PLUGED BUILD BOOST SO MUCH FASTER


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: BOV (andrew200tq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew200tq* »_My eaton conversion is almost done and my question is can i run just a bov and close the bypass valve?

yes.. you *can*... it is usually not advised... while you will build boost faster... you will end up with lots of driveline shock... not the best thing for riveted differentials, cv joints, or gears for that matter...
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: BOV (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
yes.. you *can*... it is usually not advised... while you will build boost faster... you will end up with lots of driveline shock... not the best thing for riveted differentials, cv joints, or gears for that matter...
-nate

Not to mention contributing to overheating the charger (don't ask how I know this...), and making hot boost, which ultra sucks balls. And you want cool/cold boost, which you can have but you need to not stress the charger out.
Run the Bypass valve as your BOV, and call it good, unless you plan to recirc the boost (which I'll be doing before long), and then in that case use a vacuum actuated bypass set up, and get away for the mechanically linked Bypass.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I agree, recirc the system, I did that and it made a bit of a difference...
when I ran an open bov, I had this funny throttle pause when I let go of the throttle.. I guess it let the boost go but it was freaking my car and me out...


----------



## s3rallye (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi! I´m putting toguether an Eaton M90 and a T3/T4 on a 1.8 that could be either 8v or 16v. Can anyone throw some ligth on this or link to some info on this?
Also, where can a I get a 6 rib pulley for this Eaton?
Thank you. Great thread.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

make one go 16V 2.0L


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (s3rallye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s3rallye* »_Also, where can a I get a 6 rib pulley for this Eaton?
Thank you. Great thread.

You could find a GM version of the M90, and use the 6 groove pulley off of that, but there's no guarantee that the offset would work. I actually had to make a 6 groove pulley based on the Ford original pulley that the SC used. 
The only reason I made a 6 groove pulley for it was that for some reason (I found out why, long explanation), the serp belt was jumping grooves. It wasn't hurting anything, but was annoying as dog snot, and not 
something you would not expect to see on a supercharger set up. The 8 groove pulley will work fine if the belt is rotating smoothly, you just have to do the offset correctly for the belt's centreline.


----------



## vonfulk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Give these guys a call or email, they will have what you need.
http://pulleyboys.com/
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (vonfulk)*

For those who are doing a 16v G60 or other boosted application and are thinking of going standalone... this topic may be of interest!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3516017
IM me if you think you're heading in that direction!!










_Modified by OhioBenz at 1:17 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## raddo0125 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

mounting brakets?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (raddo0125)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo0125* »_mounting brakets?

what about them? 
-Nate


----------



## raddo0125 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (g60_c)*

anyone made some? or have some laying around?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (raddo0125)*

G60 brackets or what?


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

you can buy my lysholm brackets for a lot of money =-)
you will then need a lysholm to go with it... but its a big lysholm so its a good deal


----------



## raddo0125 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (potatonet)*

haha wish i had the cash... yeah brakets for the g60


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (raddo0125)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo0125* »_haha wish i had the cash... yeah brakets for the g60

If all you want is just the mounting bracket (not brackets, just one piece), I'll have it in about 2 weeks time. But you'd have to make intake and outlet attachment manifolds. This bracket piggybacks off the original G60 charger bracket, so you leave that in your Corrado.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
If all you want is just the mounting bracket (not brackets, just one piece), I'll have it in about 2 weeks time. But you'd have to make intake and outlet attachment manifolds. This bracket piggybacks off the original G60 charger bracket, so you leave that in your Corrado.

i think he's looking for the OEM G60 bracket(s) 
I might have a second set floating around - LMK what exactly you need..


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (raddo0125)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo0125* »_haha wish i had the cash... yeah brakets for the g60

I have a couple.
Let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raddo0125 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

no no not oem.. m90 adapter


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
If all you want is just the mounting bracket (not brackets, just one piece), I'll have it in about 2 weeks time. But you'd have to make intake and outlet attachment manifolds. This bracket piggybacks off the original G60 charger bracket, so you leave that in your Corrado.

then this is your man...


----------



## mk1golf_jack (May 19, 2005)

hi guys
i have nearly read this entire thread and searched the forum to death but have not found the answers i need so if anyone can help be much appreciated!!
i am running a g60 engine with a m112 charger, before anyone says anything i know its prob too big but i just want to try it as i have not yet found anyone with one fitted. the reason being is im from the uk and the m90 are like rocking horse **** over here and the m112 are found on jaguars! if it dont work then at least people can learn from my attempts lol.
i have a 3in pulley on the m112 and im wondering what size to make the cranshaft pulley. im not changing the pulley on the sc as it is pressed on and i already have sourced an 8 rib alu crank pulley but i think it is too small!! im not really sure what hp im after but id like to get it as efficient as poss 
the max rpm of the charger is rated at 14000rpm
the g60 is 6200rpm (i think)
i was thinking a pulley of 5.1in to spin the charger at roughly 9000rpm??


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

what kind of boost are you aiming for?
I would say to modify the charger pulley assembly before touching the G60 pulley, the G60 pulley has the harmonic balancer and secondary drive pulley attached to it.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mk1golf_jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1golf_jack* »_hi guys
i am running a g60 engine with a m112 charger, ....
i have a 3in pulley on the m112 and im wondering what size to make the cranshaft pulley. im not changing the pulley on the sc as it is pressed on and i already have sourced an 8 rib alu crank pulley but i think it is too small!! im not really sure what hp im after but id like to get it as efficient as poss 
the max rpm of the charger is rated at 14000rpm
i was thinking a pulley of 5.1in to spin the charger at roughly 9000rpm??


What boost are you looking to make?
What initial compression ratio are you running?
What is the official displacement of the M112?
i can plug that into my spreadsheet and play around to get you a pulley size.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

I like how we ask repetitive burestions


----------



## mk1golf_jack (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

im running standard g60 CR which is 8:1 
the eaton blows 112 cubic inches or 1835cc per rotation
i have asked a few people and 10psi was mensioned but before i went and picked the wrong size i thought id ask the g60 specalists!!
i do have a copy of supercharged by corky bell, good read, lots of calcs but maths was not my strong point! lol
cheers guys


----------



## mk1golf_jack (May 19, 2005)

i cant find that page, had a look on capa website but could only see graphs there, would be grateful if you could!! afraid i cant help with your porting Q tho! sorry
i have a 3in pulley for SC and its going direct to the crankshaft not running anything else on it only a tensioner on the outside
cheers, Jack


----------



## svs (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (kc drifto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kc drifto* »_Since this posted on the g60 forum and I was in the FI forum, I just wanted to say the g60 with it's interference seals, etc isn't meant to run in a vacuum like the non interference, 2 moving parts, eatons









my eaton > your eaton


----------



## mk1golf_jack (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (kc drifto)*

thanks for the info kc drifto
but im still unsure as to what boost i need to run
obv im going for a decent amount of power, i have an 2.5in thick intercooler that spans from headlight to headlight for the mk1 so its got enough intercooling, is 10lbs a good target, what hp do you reckon that would amount to???
i dont have a g60 crank pulley as this charger has an 8 rib pulley i have one that was given to me that is machined to 4.4 inches 
i cant find anywhere in the uk that lends the tool for removal as it is pressed on not bolted like the m90's


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mk1golf_jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1golf_jack* »_im running standard g60 CR which is 8:1 
the eaton blows 112 cubic inches or 1835cc per rotation
i have asked a few people and 10psi was mensioned but before i went and picked the wrong size i thought id ask the g60 specalists!!
i do have a copy of supercharged by corky bell, good read, lots of calcs but maths was not my strong point! lol
cheers guys

1795 displacement
peak torque @ 3500 rpm
max boost 15 psi
charger LPM 1.835
redline rpm 6200
crank pulley 4"
charger pulley should = 7.17"
with stock 5.25" crank pulley your charger pulley would have to be 9.41" in order to keep down to 15psi.
Edit note:
using all the above data in my spreadsheet, and a 4.4" crank pulley, 3" SC pulley the M112 would bring 63psi boost at 6200rpm.....



_Modified by OhioBenz at 8:47 PM 8-23-2008_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (kc drifto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kc drifto* »_
Your m112 will work more efficiently with the throttle body on the inlet of the blower than the on the inlet of the engine, more efficiently than an m90 with the throttle body in the wrong place. 
Come on guys, if you had your entire engine running wot with the throttle body on the muffler, how hot do you think the engine would get?








The sc is meant to run in vacuum, just like the engine, not pumping full atmosphere pressure molecules around generating heat from power taken off the crank. I bet those jaguars over there don't sound like any of these converted g60s over here hooked up wrong, vids in this thread
Now that I've opened my big mouth, exp says my foot is soon to follow








I've already found all the ported pics I need









i know i did tb post SC, for ease of install... no other reason.. as for an m112, that's just effing HUGE... just physically fitting the darn thing in there, is going to be a rather interesting proposition i do believe... heck, my M90 was tight enough... 
best of luck!
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

Def wouldnt have any heat issues cos at redline the M112 would only be doing 3800 rpm LOL... no IC required!


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (kc drifto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kc drifto* »_Ohio Benz, it seems like your spreadsheet is closer to the #s I hear about. Since I haven't ran any eatons yet, would you tell me how much boost I will expect from a 1.8 8v w 5.25" crank and 2.82" m62 gen III please.









1795 displacement
3500 peak torque (estimated)
6200 redline rpm
1 LPM charger displacement
5.25 crank pulley
2.84 charger pulley
11475 charger rpm at redline
39 psi boost
i got the formulas for this from an article about putting Eaton chargers on some other US cars - a junkyard DIY type... Just took the formulas and created the spreadsheet.....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

Fun link maybe? havent got time to run one of these through - but an Eaton simulator to determine HP numbers








http://autoapps.eaton.com/Simulator/Landing.aspx
OK, i couldnt resist running the numbers from his m62 setup above LOL
so IF his base HP was 100, then charged HP would be 260 or so, factory torque at 150 nM, charged torque 400 nM. Their engine pressure ratio came up a little lower than the 3.65 that i had - theirs is at 3.4 probably because they are calculating the charger efficiency factors into the formula.


_Modified by OhioBenz at 1:06 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (kc drifto)*

5.13"/130mm
if crank pulley is stock 5.25" and 1.8l displacement
charger rpm 6347 @ redline


----------



## mk1golf_jack (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

i tried to use the simulator but my results were all over the place, i think there was some pilot error involved, what hp will i get with 15psi? is 15psi a safe target ? or would someone go for a lil more?
as for size yes it takes the strength of 10 bears to pick it up, its longer then the cyl head lol, im running it parallel will the crank into the front panel! without the g60 bracket. will post some pics when it gets going, trying to sort a pulley out atm when im sure on size. would i get any pulleys for the m112 from the us? i looked on some sites but they all seem to be sub 3inch for the v8's or if somone on vortex could make me one will pay up front via paypal!!
cheers, Jack


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (kc drifto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kc drifto* »_
I think my formula assumes 100% volumetric efficientcy of the engine










do you have Xcel? IM me your email and i'll send the sheet to you.... you can pick apart the formulas to see how it works







I didnt come up with the formulas







I just found them and plugged them in.
I started a fuel requirement calculator to help me size injectors but i couldnt find the formulas so that part is not complete... Everybody asks "how much HP do you wnat to make...and then they tell you an injector size LOL... I want to use the volume of compressed air and use stoic to help calculate needed fuel at redline - then work backwards to size the injectors....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (mk1golf_jack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1golf_jack* »_
as for size yes it takes the strength of 10 bears to pick it up, its longer then the cyl head lol, im running it parallel will the crank into the front panel! without the g60 bracket.
cheers, Jack

Go to the Magnusen site and get a shorter nose cone - or modify the one you have... Its not that hard and can be done on a CNC or a lathe with a 4 jaw chuck... same for the input shaft, easy mod! Get new bearings and seals off e-Bay for about $85 I believe i read that the nose cone from the M90 is same as the M112 but not sure...

_Quote, originally posted by *mk1golf_jack* »_
will post some pics when it gets going, trying to sort a pulley out atm when im sure on size. would i get any pulleys for the m112 from the us? i looked on some sites but they all seem to be sub 3inch for the v8's or if somone on vortex could make me one will pay up front via paypal!!


There are companies that make modular pulleys. I have one on my Gen 4 M90... If you can't find any let me know and i'll get you a pulley made after the first of 09.


----------



## mk1golf_jack (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

re injector sizing
the brake specific fuel consumption (bsfc) for supercharged engines is 0.55 pound of fuel per horsepower per hour
to feed a 250bhp 4 cyl engine:
250x0.55 = 137.5 lb/hr
divide by 4 cylinders = 34.37 lb/hr
if you are running 80% duty cycle divide by 0.8
34.37 / 0.8 = 42.96 lb/hr
it is advised to add 15-20% on this to be safe
so roughly 50 lb/hr
formula taken from supercharged book by corky bell
hope this helps!!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (kc drifto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kc drifto* »_It was interesting to play with the performance engine...Although adding 1 bar of boost doesn't double hp, adding 20 hp to the NA motor adds 40 hp to the 1 bar motor.








Earlier, "swingwing 205" claimed he was using a 3.55" pulley on his m90 to get 1 barish on his ABA?

I'm using a 3.55" pulley (custom made by myself) on a otherwise stock G60 motor, and am getting right at one BAR. The flow of the G60 isn't as good as an ABA and def not nearly as good as a 16v/20v head, so probably the 1 BAR revs on the G60 would equal a bit less boost on those motors. I haven't done any math other than figuring out the 3.55" size I needed for this G60 motor, and that was a long time ago...


----------



## raddo0125 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (kc drifto)*

anyone make any mounts for the eaton yet?


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

how bout an m90, typical supercoupe tbird 'charger. (looking into twincharging.)


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_how bout an m90, typical supercoupe tbird 'charger. (looking into twincharging.)

talk to swingwing....


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_how bout an m90, typical supercoupe tbird 'charger. (looking into twincharging.)

the TurboCoupe is a T3 AR58 iirc and will start to boost at about 3500 on a 16v. Might be a good choice if you build for an 8000rpm motor.
We have one on an ABA-16v with 11:1 CR, only run about 15psi.
As you shop for one, take a good look at the exhaust housings... they are very prone to cracking!!


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i am referring to the post above mine regarding custom brackets to mount the M90 supercharger from the thunderbird supercoupe, not the turbo from the turbocoupe.
the T3 super 60 will cover that base, brand new.
hey guys, assuming NO as, is there room down there UNDER the eaton to install the alt? moving to the rear is NOT an option. turbo goes there. i just would like to know if its possible, since the g-lader bracked is being replaced with a custom eaton bracket, and there will be no a/c.
im asking this here because i feel that out of all the hybrid/project threads im reading (16v swap thread, ABA swap thread, 16vT thread, and the eaton thread) it may be best answered here. 


_Modified by nextproject at 4:48 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (kc drifto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kc drifto* »_So I'm guessing you're using a 16v head with no room for the alternator with a sc and a turbo? If so, I think I've seen 1 photo in this thread of someone mounting the alternator down there in a mkII

i have mounted my alt under the eaton, in place of AC, using the "stock" g60 charger nose-bracket... used a mk3 90A alt (soon to move to a 120A vr6 unit)... if i were to do it again (which i am this winter)... i will be creating brackets rather than hacking up stock ones to make it work.
I am on a 16V 2.0 and i'm in a corrado... i can send photos if need be. (although they should be somewhere back around page 13ish)
-Nate


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

eh, WILL be using that setup, yes. the head was purchased last night, going to get the ABA this evening. waiting on pics of the M90 for verification that it IS an M90, then i'll start looking at ideas for brackets.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (nextproject)*

that m90 i posted a pic of put out so much boost with the small pulley it would have zero vacuum at near idle and like 20psi at wot. not terribly driveable.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

it was moving enough air so that the engine was basically boosting at anything off idle? thats crazy!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_that m90 i posted a pic of put out so much boost with the small pulley it would have zero vacuum at near idle and like 20psi at wot. not terribly driveable. 

Yup, had that happen originally. That happened when I fisrt put the Eaton into my C using the stock 1st gen pulley. The smaller pulley was on the 1st gen Eatons with the oval inlet, it's 3.15" diameter. The 2nd gen one would be more doable because it's slightly larger, but it's still a "little" small at I think 3.30". I made 2 in 6 rib in that size, and one @ 3.55" and I like the latter better, and that was for the 1st gen that's on my C right now. That's also boosting a stock G60 head as well which we all know doesn't flow very well, and the higher boost numbers are in part due to that, so the 16v head might well tolerate the smaller diameter pullies just because of it's better flow characteristics.
BTW, the measurement is from top of serp, 180deg thru, but you guys probably already know that.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

Holy Crap,
I just finished reading this WHOLE thread. 
My build:

-OBD1 ABA
-Merc M62
-AEG intake Mani w/ G60 TB and BPV
-30# injectors
-IC from Probe GT
-Digi 1
-AEG exhaust mani into TT dual down race pipe
-260/270 G60cam
I'm really hoping I can get around 170hp outta this without having to call SNS or BBM for a chip.
What's the word on brackets gentleman?


_Modified by Big Daddy Roth at 11:16 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

Bah. Who am I kidding? I'm gonna up to a M90, green tops and a SNS STG 5 chip.
Anyone have any good tech info for designing and making a SRI? I may as well put the TB before the charger (make it quieter). Which means I will have to figure out another method of bypass. Don't the GM M90's have the valve already integrated?


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

yeah Gen3 + has the bypass built in
i have an M90 like that if you're interested...


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

Thxs for the offer. I work at a parts yard, I can find one from another wrecker (saves shipping). Can I swap the nose over from the M62? (prolly not I'm guessing) 
Don't mind me. I'm a bit new to the FI world. However, I am familiar with thermodynamic and mechanical priciples. I would like to find some good references that show the cycle and the req'd calcs.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_Thxs for the offer. I work at a parts yard, I can find one from another wrecker (saves shipping). Can I swap the nose over from the M62? (prolly not I'm guessing) 
Don't mind me. I'm a bit new to the FI world. However, I am familiar with thermodynamic and mechanical priciples. I would like to find some good references that show the cycle and the req'd calcs.

You can't swap the nose cones between the M62 to M90. They're totally different. 
As for a retrofit kit, not just brackets (unless that's all you want and don't mind fabbing in and out charger manifolds), it's still coming. To anyone who reads this, it's still in the works. I'm still trying to get my milling machine outfitted with the digital read out that I need for production of these parts...


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

OK, no big deal. I'll fab my own bracketry. What about the M90? What do I have to do for a nose job?


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

*hi...*

Hey everyone, I gotta say you guys know your stuff. I've searched up and down and maybe I'm not looking in the right topics, but I'm doing an ABF build and need a little guidance, cuz now you folks have thrown me a curveball.








The new direction of your discussions towards the pulleys for the s/c. I think I'm lucky in that nothing is assembled and running. I made the mistake of thinking things old school, when I got my s/c, the seller sold me a brand shiney new pulley for a few bux more. It is a 5% overdrive pulley. So before I have a mio-cardio-infarction







, may I please have some advice? 
Heres the quick list, tell me honestly if what I have is useful or should it be shelved/sold/swapped for the right shtuff...
-obd 1 ABA with JE pistons an Scat rods with ARP's
-digi 1 setup with both the stock chip and an undetermined aftermarket unit ( this is cuz I havent pulled the box apart to see whats inside)
-2.0 16v head, slated for porting by Munro Cylinder heads.
-G60 greentops 26#?? and a 3.0 bar fpr
-W>A intercooler
-'rado 02A with a bolt kit
-centerforce clutch
honestly I'm not looking to make immense, axle twisting, hardparts ashploding boost. Just enough that when I step on the go-pedal, that I get that nice, warm, lungs-in-the-back-of-my-ribcage push. Which would be, maybe 12-15 psi?? 
sorry to make my first post in here so long-winded....just didnt want to leave anything out.




























in advance...


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: hi... (DarkwingsABADigiII)*

M90? take that shiny pulley and sell it cos you'll need something in the 5" range - probly custom made.. Should get you about 15psi.
Might want to go to bigger injectors or a RRFPR once you get a good AF reading.
Personally i like the Passat 02A cos its a little taller geared... I hate having to shift, shift, shift... Once you start making the torque that the SC puts out, it can handle the taller gearing nicely. I'm building an auto box for my Rabbit ABA-16v 2.2L setup


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: hi... (OhioBenz)*

I should have reviewed this topic more closely







ahh well, live and learn. I went back an saw the one guy that has a 5" pulley on his M90. So with that the case, anyone know anybody that makes pulleys that don't cost 125 hr CNC time?
I have an idea on adapting a crankpulley, but I don't think it'll work under boost due to the rubber insulator between the pulley and the hub.
Thanks OB for the input...anyone need a supercoupe pulley ??


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: hi... (DarkwingsABADigiII)*

speaking of pulleys.......does anyone have or know where to find specs on a serpbelt. In other words, I need to make the profile for a serp pulley.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: hi... (Big Daddy Roth)*

i made a custom waterpump pulley with the serp grooves set up for the VW belt on an NA 2.0-16v serp conversion. I can probly make a SC pulley once i get the basic dimensions off mine. My own plan is to go gearbelt all the way and make/adapt available aluminum pulleys for all the stuff.... no slip! just like the big blowers run


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: hi... (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_i made a custom waterpump pulley with the serp grooves set up for the VW belt on an NA 2.0-16v serp conversion. I can probly make a SC pulley once i get the basic dimensions off mine. My own plan is to go gearbelt all the way and make/adapt available aluminum pulleys for all the stuff.... no slip! just like the big blowers run









mmmmmmm yummy... been SOOO thinking about that alot recently... 
-Nate


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: hi... (kc drifto)*

the auto trans is no secret...
78-82 Dodge Omni - reguttted w/ all v6 and turbo pieces...
several of the Hordcore guys have done it. My problem has been finding a full locking manual valvebody instead of the freewheeling in 2nd setup. 
It took me 2yrs to find a good case to start building one up. Most those cars were crushed....


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

which passat o2a trans are you speaking of (year?) for the taller gearing. taller gears would definitely be something to take into consideration on my twincharging project, i imagine a strong, custom gearset would cost in excess of 3500. and take months probably to make. i'd like something with a MUCH taller 1st gear. its almost useless now, and thats with only maybe 160whp, lol. i cant imagine what 270 would do. all i see is smoke.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (nextproject)*

Passat / Corrado VR6 have the taller 5th's. The O2A apprently has stronger syncros from I have heard.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (kc drifto)*

AFAIK the Passat 2.0-16v 02A has a taller ratio. Several posts have mentioned that the 02J internals are stronger than the 02A and will fit right in the case.
I've wiped out an 02A with my mildly built and chipped 2.0-16v so anything with more power is going to take some modding to hold together IMO. Hence the quest for the bullet proof auto setup for the SC Rabbit....


----------



## gryger73 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (jwatts)*

Finnish design








Pg with Oettinger crank and pistons (81,5mm), kkk/switzer turbo+Eaton supercharger from MB SLK, intake from audi 100 5 syl.throttle 70mm, injectors 525cc delphi, modify cylinder head with dbilas camshaft.








http://www.grygermotorsport.com/























_Modified by gryger73 at 3:51 AM 10-25-2008_


_Modified by gryger73 at 4:12 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## raddo0125 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (gryger73)*

dear sweet baby jesus...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (raddo0125)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raddo0125* »_dear sweet baby jesus...









i agree...
have a crank pulley much?








nice looking design though!
-Nate


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Has anyone ever tried to run a M90 of the flywheel side??


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_Has anyone ever tried to run a M90 of the flywheel side??

Why would you try to do that? How would you drive it on a VW motor? This charger needs to be on the crank side of the motor because of proper rotation, at least in VW's. Japanese cars might be a different story...


----------



## gryger73 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Crank pulley dimension 8,97 inch. Little extra rpm for supercharger


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (gryger73)*

a little heat for the engine i would guess.... an M45....


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: hi... (OhioBenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OhioBenz* »_M90? take that shiny pulley and sell it cos you'll need something in the 5" range - probly custom made.. Should get you about 15psi. Might want to go to bigger injectors or a RRFPR once you get a good AF reading.



Well, I got an email back from pulleyboys.com. With 4 parameters, they can make me the 5" pulley I need for my M90. What do I need to figure out for the pulleys proper diameter to hit that 15 psi? 
All I'm going to use for the rest of the belt setup is the OE ABA serp stuff.
Thanks guys, for your patience.
oh yeah, anybody want this shiny pulley, I'm told it'll fit the M45 as well. Measured at the outer edge, where the belt would line up, its 3.184"
cheers!


----------



## gryger73 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

I dont run the superharger all the time you know. The point is to get max pressure from low rpm.
Also use electric throttle between supercharger and turbo.
Supercharger will run only when its needed. Like TSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also use Methanol Water Injection and intercooler.
Then i know for sure when i have run the engine with dynamometer


----------



## gryger73 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (kc drifto)*

It has already been changed as you can see in the picture (audi 100 5syl.). The manifold volume has been calculated and its enough for this engine.
Have you got better ideas? If you have built or modified manifolds i would be extremely pleased if you showed me some pictures.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (gryger73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gryger73* »_It has already been changed as you can see in the picture (audi 100 5syl.). The manifold volume has been calculated and its enough for this engine.
Have you got better ideas? If you have built or modified manifolds i would be extremely pleased if you showed me some pictures.

I noticed the Audi 5 intake you modded. Looks really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But, how do you clear the radiator with the outlet off that Eaton facing forward like it does?


----------



## gryger73 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (kc drifto)*

I have thought it but there is no space for throttlebodies















I attempt to find acrossflow 8v manifold about year but no hope















So i made it myself .... If you dont find it







DO IT















After dynorun i know better this yeild issue http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by gryger73 at 2:22 AM 11-3-2008_


_Modified by gryger73 at 2:25 AM 11-3-2008_


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (gryger73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gryger73* »_I dont run the superharger all the time you know. The point is to get max pressure from low rpm.
Also use electric throttle between supercharger and turbo.
Supercharger will run only when its needed. Like TSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also use Methanol Water Injection and intercooler.
Then i know for sure when i have run the engine with dynamometer
















You are the man.. This is exactly what I'm planning for the Big turbo scirocco so maybe I can pick your brain. (ie, no power under 4k, sky's the limit over 4k.. completely opposite of the 16v lysholm... and need to combine, except with a clutched eaton.. : ) 
for the SC bypass, are you using a dbw TB? Driven by standalone or a vac switch? 
How do you handle the handoff between SC and turbo ranges? I was planning to run a wastegate that unloads the SC when boost reaches 15 psi (ie, the turbo kicked in because the SC will only boost 10psi). so, unload/depressurize the charger, then open the bypass TB, then unload the SC clutch.. similar? 
then, when do you re-engage the charger?? I've come to the conclusion it will vary due to the conditions. at WOT pulls, I'd want the SC off at 4k, and never come on again because I'll still be in the turbo power next shift. buy say I only take it up to 5500rpm street driving passing someone, next gear is ~3k which is below the turbo power range, so I need the charger. are you kicking on the charger on the fly? Is there an RPM limit to engage the clutch assuming the charger will be engaged unloaded? 
any explaination of the TSI logic would be greatly appreciated!! 


_Modified by Sciroccomann at 10:15 AM 11-3-2008_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: (gryger73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gryger73* »_I dont run the superharger all the time you know. The point is to get max pressure from low rpm.
Also use electric throttle between supercharger and turbo.
Supercharger will run only when its needed. Like TSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also use Methanol Water Injection and intercooler.
Then i know for sure when i have run the engine with dynamometer
















cool concepts
tough but fun to engineer!
keep us posted!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

so, between not wanting this thread to dissappear into the black hole that is the 'tex... wondering what everyone is up to, and taking a break from making pretty pictures for marketing people so they don't need to deal with numbers... I'm reviving this thread








My corrado 16Vm90 is sitting in my driveway, rehoned the block, plopped the head back on, re-did my tail-bracket for the eaton (and integrated a -12 breather line into it this time), installed a windage tray, and am now sitting, awaiting having time to plumb in an additional catch-can (valvecover and block are going to different cans for the moment...)
oh, and it's winter.. in maine... aka.. 20 degrees and snowy out... on a WARM day... 
where is everyone else?
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_so, between not wanting this thread to dissappear into the black hole that is the 'tex... wondering what everyone is up to

I've finally gotten around to getting all the datum points off my retrofit kit, and I have a design for a re-engineered version of the kit I'm running, to make it both easier to install and to actually produce, but haven't gotten to do the follow thru yet on it and actually produce the parts. 
That is still in the coming, but the winter is good for forcing someone inside to do inside things, so I'll have extra time on my hands since I'm not going to be doing much outside. I really can't wait to get the parts actually made, because I want to run this improve version my on C, and clean the engine bay up and do some further mods while I'm at it. Not like it's cold here (TN), but it is rainy and cool, bad enough in my opinion. At least I got the DRO installed on my milling macine, so the work isn't going to be too hard once I get the chance...


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

still amassing parts for my car...trying to sort out pulley suppliers. wishing the snow here in BC would stop for 5 minutes...
swing...what all does your kit come with? and will it fit a 16v?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (DarkwingsABADigiII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkwingsABADigiII* »_
swing...what all does your kit come with? and will it fit a 16v?

I have done some test fitting on 16v engine blocks, and it seems like I'll work fine, but of course there is modification you'll need to make, not like you haven't already made enough using a 16v G60 engine set up. the inital test fits I've done were using a G60 alternator, and a special crank breather fitted with the pipe turned sideways (instead of sticking forwards). I test fit it with it fitting onto a Scirocco 16v motor, so if it'll fit there (the hardest 16v motor set up to work with space wise BTW), it'll work on any other car that has a 16v motor that's set up to handle boost. *Please Note*: _This is to the noobs_ - not all 16v motors can handle boost, THEY MUST BE BUILT UP FOR BOOST. Putting boost on your 16v motor will require the proper internals and boost worthy fueling (for help with the latter, SNS is the authority, look them up, they're around here a lot). Otherwise, you'll IMMEDIATELY pop your motor.... and no, this is not good.
As for what it comes with, it's all up to you and how complete you need it to be / how much you want to spend. The least configuration I'd suggest is a main bracket and charger outlet to boost tube manifold (or charger outlet manifold, more simply put). You'd have to come up with your own charger inlet manifold, but the price is lower, so at least it gets your "foot in the door" so to speak. The inlet I'm offering is only for G60 8v motors (you could use it on 16v motors in some cases), but that part is detailed and expensive. My prototype kit is pictured on page 6 of this thread, look for a RED Corrado engine bay, and Ohio Benz hosted the pics for me, and you'll see the detail the inlet part has. 
I have given thought to possibly making an charger inlet for the Scirocco 16v motor set up, but I will only if demand is high enough to make it worth the time to do the R&D. I will be offering a dummy plate that someone could use to weld a barb to so they could attach a hose for an air box to, which could be another option in regards to the charger inlet for people as well.


_Modified by swingwing205 at 6:56 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

so, i'll toss my newest update out there...
i've been having fun working on my latest project ('80 suzuki 450), and we've been getting dumped on with snow lately, so the corrado got to wait..
HOWEVER.. just went in the basement, braised a -12 bung onto an old co2 tank... wandered outside and zip-tied it into the engine bay, and ran my new CC breather over to it. got it started up, double-checked the timing (remember, i had to rehone the block.. never got the rings seated), and after a couple small hitches, took it out for another 4-5 miles to start the process of beating that engine into submission







it was a joy.. the M90 is still one nasty little chunk of hardware, and it was really hard to NOT let the revs climb up to the fun-zone. so, i plan on taking the car out whenever the weather cooperates up here... i REALLY have to get JWatts & MrKrad my datalogging files so i can stop this 9-10:1 on boost crap... 
i'd say i'll post some recent pictures of my abomination, but.. gotta find my camera first








-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Nate man, you're too much. You need to have some fun with that thing, but I know you gotta be careful. When are you going to do a 2nd gen charger? 
Oh, forgot to mention....I finally got a good exhaust on my car (as it was getting run close to open cat), and now the exhaust is super quiet, but the charger is very audible. I love the Eaton whine...










_Modified by swingwing205 at 2:42 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_perhaps someone here can point me in the right direction
i'm trying to reseal the gear case/nose on my buick m62
permatex rtv didn't work the first time
where's the best place to get gasket and oil?









The oil is cheapest thru a GM dealer (seriously, like $6 per I think 4oz bottle, you need 2 for a change out, and you'll have about an ounce left over), but as for the nose sealer, there is a special red sealer made just for that, but you could use permatex #2 (I think, this is for diesel applications, great stuff), that's what I've used and I've had nothing go amiss. Works great!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re:*

so... drove my corrado again today.. more breaking in to go  it was a nice warm 26F here... had to go and fix the serp belt on my GF's car... so i took the corrado... not often it gets to be the repair vehicle! had my roommate drive the C back home so i could make sure the gf's car was running fine... holy crap does that thing spew some black smoke on accel!!  again, just re-iterating how much i need to get it remapped correctly... 
but, oh my god doesn't it put a smile on my face... too bad i have to lift the foot before the engine really wakes up so i can be sure to get a good ring seat this time!
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
but, oh my god doesn't it put a smile on my face... too bad i have to lift the foot before the engine really wakes up so i can be sure to get a good ring seat this time!
-Nate

Well Nate, I hope that your motor gets the treatment it needs, I know you've put some time and a lot of work into your set up, and the time to enjoy it will be soon. The dyno sheets should be something to see. 
BTW, are you going to try to find a 2nd gen charger for that thing? I have one, it was supposed to be new and perfect, but I got rooked on it, it was NOT perfect (long story), so I have to get something done to it before I use it. This is going to be the next victim for use on the new design kit I'm building, the production one (Finally! The end of this is in sight...). I've got to figure out what mods I want on my PG, I'm thinking of St3 stuff, I'm going to need to see Sam and get some knowledgeable advise, and a chip, in the least http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
nate, i heard of a break in procedure that involvles several 75% throttle pulls to 75% reline, etc

that's prettymuch what i'm doing right now... only i'm saying "*****".. and giving it full throttle.. up to 3-4k... the last time, i had about 800 miles on it, doing 3/4 throttle runs, up to 5k... then i decided it would be fun to auto-x it... where it spent the entire runs @ 5-7k... so, i'm not sure if i didn't have enough seating prior to the high-rpm runs, or what the deal was... so i'm going both conservative, AND stupid @ the same time right now.. keeping the rpms lower, and the cyl pressures higher. also, i max my boost out @ 4k... 13psi... then i start getting belt slip, and i'm only hitting around 10psi @ redline... project for the winter i guess.. better belt-wrap 
I think half of my problem, is that the wiseco pistons, ship with a really "hard" set of rings... they are known for their 2-stroke stuff, where you WANT hard rings... everyone i've talked to has been like.. "ugh... wiseco rings... suck to break in... beat the heck out of them" the other half of my problem was my crappy crankcase evac system... hopefully it's better now with the 2 -12AN breather lines.
-Nate


----------



## uummango (Aug 23, 2006)

was wondering if anyone had a braket for sale that hold's the m90 to the g60 oem one


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (swingwing205)*

i've heard of some front crankshaft keyway issues on 2.0s, G60s etc
it seems like i should change the bolt and clean the threads good. i should be fine as long as it hasn't wobbled the front of the crank round...
where do you guys weigh in on this?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

happens on the TDI turbo diesels too.
will ruin your party!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i've heard of some front crankshaft keyway issues on 2.0s, G60s etc
it seems like i should change the bolt and clean the threads good. i should be fine as long as it hasn't wobbled the front of the crank round...
where do you guys weigh in on this?

like sam said, it happens on the tdi's as well... dunno if VW just screwed the pooch on this one or what.. but... most common fix is to drill & pin the crank/pulley... pretty sure there are a couple of threads on it.
-Nate


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*

thanks guys, lots of threads, read everything i could find
i haven't heard much from folks that haven't had an unscheduled failure...
i found a couple of engineers talking it over and it seems that the bolt may hysterize/fatique and should be "timed out" like aircraft fasteners...a maintanance issue perhaps more dangerous than the timing belt since the crank's essentially ruined
other than that, it seems like people who have had failures are pinning. i've seen cars with wobbling pullies, wondered how they got that way, now i know. 
i start to get a headache thinking about all the issues with fixing it: 
-resurfacing the face of the crank - no big deal in the car
-no matter what, the keyway slot in the crank isn't deep enough after a failure...
-i'm guessing the bolt is close to too long afterwards 
-then there's the clearance to everything else that changed
-headache acheived
i was planning on ignoring everything down there but now it's new front main seal, new bolt, intermediate shaft seal since i'm there
I guess my ONLY question now is:
Is there any problems with tightening the new bolt it's extra 1/4 - 1/2 turn with an impact? (I would just use sharpie on socket)


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

I've decided against the M62 and found a M90 from a Jag XJR. 
I have the head finished and am currently working on the bottom end (OBD1 ABA). 
I still have to amass together some more parts. I am curious to know how some have you have designed your systems. Mostly on how you control your boost/intake flow. Seems to me that I can simply just put the TB before the charger, no BPV required. 
I've got some work still ahead of me. I need to figure out a few more things, like How much intercooling I need, How much power I want and the boost required / pulley sizes. I do need some efficency numbers for the engine and the compressor. How much HP can I safely make with the ABA? 
I intend on using Digi 1 for this build. How much boost is Digi 1 mapped for?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

i like your idea of tb ahead w/o bov
i started wondering: since sc displaces more air per turn than engine, would the gas mileage/volumetric eff increase. since the suck stroke load would be gone and that load put on the crank to sc. sc pumps air more eff than pistons?
hrmmm...


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

quote: Is there any problems with tightening the new bolt it's extra 1/4 - 1/2 turn with an impact? I would just use sharpie on socket
you will probly not get that done with an impact gun. easiest thing to do is build a bar that bolts to the pulley and has a provision to put the socket on it.
I just finished assembling an engine for my 90 GTX. to get that turn takes a tremendous amount of force, I had to put a 4' snipe on my breaker bar to do it.
afterall you are stretching the bolt.
my 2 cents


_Modified by DarkwingsABADigiII at 3:15 PM 1-30-2009_


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (DarkwingsABADigiII)*

What chargers are you guys running? Specifically, from what car is your M90 from?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_i like your idea of tb ahead w/o bov

hrmmm...

that is how the eaton chargers are DESIGNED to operate... you will however NEED a bypass valve in place to make it work.. again, this is an OEM engineered solution.
-Nate


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_What chargers are you guys running? Specifically, from what car is your M90 from?

M90, 1st gen... from a 93ish ford 3.8 t-bird supercoupe

-Nate


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*

Are you using the integrated BPV (OEM Ford)? or the G60 one?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

either way, i'd recommend the eaton one that responds to vacuum in the manifold...


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

ok, so just vent it to atmoshpere? How do you control the vaccuum signal to adjust the 'set-point' of the actuator?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_ok, so just vent it to atmoshpere? How do you control the vaccuum signal to adjust the 'set-point' of the actuator?

i'm using the oem G60 tb.. post-charger.
and yes, i'm venting to atmo. it's annoying

-Nate


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*

I don't want to use the G60 set-up. I don't want boost just at WOT.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

so I did some rough math:
Volumetric efficiency (charger and engine) = 115%
200hp from a normally 115hp ABA gives a pressure ratio estimate of 1.74. Therefore boost required is 10psi
Temp Gain = ((PR^0.28)-1) x Tabs)/0.55 = 167F
Density Ratio (85% efficient intercooler) = (460+90)/(460+115) = 0.956
Pressure Ratio = desired power / (stock power * DR * Ev * E (drive power)) = 1.76 (similar as initial estimate)
Engine cfm (@ 6250 rpm) = 175 cfm
Desired cfm (@ 6250 rpm) = 306 cfm
Supercharger Speed = 5891 rpm
pulley ratio (90 cubic inches / rev) = 0.95
Does all that seem reasonable?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_I don't want to use the G60 set-up. I don't want boost just at WOT.

the g60 setup.... is a mechanical linkage... that closes the bypass as the throttle opens... it's proportional... you get boost @ 1/4 throttle & above... 
-nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
the g60 setup.... is a mechanical linkage... that closes the bypass as the throttle opens... it's proportional... you get boost @ 1/4 throttle & above... 
-nate

It probably gets boost at even a little less that the 1/4 throttle that Nate referrenced, but the 1/4 estimate is a good rule to go by. It's a good linear responce too, at least IMHO, considering it's ultra old technology, but it might be as good as it gets for mechanical linkage.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_I don't want to use the G60 set-up. I don't want boost just at WOT.

what he should of said is "I don't want my eaton spinning in full atmospheric pressure when it was designed to run in the engine's vacuum behind the throttle body."


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

OK, I was just going to use the OEM by-pass on the charger (vaacuum servo valve). but where do I by-pass to?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_OK, I was just going to use the OEM by-pass on the charger (vaacuum servo valve). but where do I by-pass to?

Do you have the Ford type Eaton, or the GM type Eaton? If you have the GM type Eaton, it bypasses directly back into the air intake of the charger itself, you need to do nothing at all. If the Ford Type Eaton, you'll either need to vent to atmosphere or custom fab a line going back to the intake of your supercharger.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (swingwing205)*

I think I am having to use the Ford Thunderbird/Cougar one. I wanted to use the Jaguar XJR one, but because it's a jag part, it's a little cost prohibitive.

The ford set-up has the valve on the back side, not too sure yet where that blows off too.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_I think I am having to use the Ford Thunderbird/Cougar one. I wanted to use the Jaguar XJR one, but because it's a jag part, it's a little cost prohibitive.


Plus it's what I'd like to call "self sufficient", because you don't have to bolt the intake part down onto anything at all (you do have to make a charger outlet manifold for it though), unlike the GM model M90.
You can do whatever you wish, but trying to use any of those original Ford parts like the charger in/out manifolds is really not going to be anything easy, and I'm sure you'll drop that idea fast. But, you might find a way to make it work to your satisfaction, and WORD to you if you do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I thought about using those parts, and since I put my charger in upside down (literally), then those parts weren't going to do me much good, as I wanted as close to a stock fitment as I felt I could get (hence the upside down fitment, trying to use only the space the original G Lader did), and those blasted parts sprawl all over the place. They were meant for a much bigger engine bay, and I'm sure Ford wasn't thinking about anyone using those parts for something else.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (swingwing205)*

Well first of all, this stuff is going onto an ABA, not a swap into a G60. This is why I'm asking all these questions about your boost/intake flow systems. I am going to use Digi1 on it. I also have a G60 TB with the By-Pass on it. I just assumed the valve only let boost in at WOT. So I'm still looking on how to properly set this up. I guess I need something from the aftermarket world. Just some vacuum actuated valve running in parallel with the charger.
My intentions were to use the in-out on the charger and just cut modify it to suit my needs. I know not to cut a piece of plate and bolt it to the carger with a 2" tube in the middle. You need manifold volume. Unless here someone had these flanges in some sort of CAD format. 
I'm also guessing most of you are using the OEM charger/ Alt set up and modding for that on your engines. Again, I will have to fab that up for my block. Maybe move the altenator (small honda) on the back side of the block (up high).


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_I'm also guessing most of you are using the OEM charger/ Alt set up and modding for that on your engines. Again, I will have to fab that up for my block. Maybe move the altenator (small honda) on the back side of the block (up high). 

You can use the G60 charger bracket on the ABA, if you're so inclined to do so. I've already done test fits on an ABA and everything looks pretty good using the G60 bracket, other than pulley offsets, but that's no biggie though. Just use the long bolts that hold the water pump down on the G60 engine and you're set.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
You can use the G60 charger bracket on the ABA, if you're so inclined to do so. I've already done test fits on an ABA and everything looks pretty good using the G60 bracket, other than pulley offsets, but that's no biggie though. Just use the long bolts that hold the water pump down on the G60 engine and you're set.


So you made an adaptor to fit the eaton into the charger hole? I'd like to see a few pics of that.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_I think I am having to use the Ford Thunderbird/Cougar one. I wanted to use the Jaguar XJR one, but because it's a jag part, it's a little cost prohibitive.

The ford set-up has the valve on the back side, not too sure yet where that blows off too.


goes right back into the intake side of the charger... the entire point of the bypass, is to allow a tiny bit of air to "recirculate" inside the charger when it is operating in a vac behind a closed Tb.
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_
So you made an adaptor to fit the eaton into the charger hole? I'd like to see a few pics of that.

Initially, no, I didn't. The brackets I made piggyback off the original G Lader charger bracket, but used other locating points. The production stuff I'm in the process of making right now does simply adapt to the G Lader charger bracket, making installation and removal much easier.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (swingwing205)*

I took a look at a friends G60. I noticed that a bracket for the altenator bolts to the front of the head. Not going to work for me, I have to bolt my intake there. Another bracket that holds the back side of the G-ladder to the block isn't going to work for me either, Won't bolt to the ABA block.
Unless someone has an idea on how to go about this, I am going to have to consider a custom set-up.
I'm wondering if I can utilize a serp A/C bracket and position the charger in place of the A/C compressor.


----------



## jwatts (Mar 11, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

have a look at how the 16VG60 kits mount their alternators.


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Well it's the OBD1 head, so all is not as bad as you think.
I haven't found a good pic of a G60/16V set-up yet
Mind you I did see the ABA / lysolm kit, Me likey. Anyone have a few pics of how this is braketed???
Is that a OEM VAG 1.8T BPV I see that is included with the kit?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

it seems like bahn brenner has kits for rear mounted alts
others have used the ac loc


----------



## nu2dubbing (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4231008


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_it seems like bahn brenner has kits for rear mounted alts
others have used the ac loc


BBM doesn't sell the rear-alt bracket separately (or didn't)... and they don't do their 16Vg60 kits/brackets anymore anyway... 
I have my alt mounted in place of the AC compressor.. used a mk3 aba alt... slight modifications to brackets/etc will allow it.
-Nate


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_c* »_
BBM doesn't sell the rear-alt bracket separately (or didn't)... and they don't do their 16Vg60 kits/brackets anymore anyway... 
I have my alt mounted in place of the AC compressor.. used a mk3 aba alt... slight modifications to brackets/etc will allow it.
-Nate

you make it sound easy. i wish i could use 16v
do you have pics of your set up?


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
you make it sound easy. i wish i could use 16v
do you have pics of your set up?

i should, buried somewhere in this thread








lemme see what i can dig up... 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=12
that's all i've got of it... doing it again.. i'd make a bracket that bolts onto the stock locations of the AC comp, and the alternator... use it as a shim, AND a locating device... unfortunately, i wasn't that shmaht when i did it this last time.
-Nate


_Modified by g60_c at 1:23 AM 2-5-2009_


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*

well you've got 90 degrees belt wrap on the alternator, 180 on the blower, water pump turning, oe tensioner.
all you have to do is add an idler?
i dont see any problems


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_well you've got 90 degrees belt wrap on the alternator, 180 on the blower, water pump turning, oe tensioner.
all you have to do is add an idler?
i dont see any problems

no, the problems were the actual mounting of it.. I had to cut away chunks of the AC mounting tabs, and had to alter the PS bracket to fit it in... 
If i were to do it again, i would (and will) make a mounting plate, that spaces the alt out to the appropriate location for belt line-up, and then allows it to just bolt into the stock AC mount locations... Also, my belt routing... could be better, that idler up top isn't really NEEDED... i could make it work different ways. I do want to add in an idler for better belt wrap on the blower & alt though.. i get belt-slip @ high rpms right now... 
but, it's -4F here right now, and i don't have a garage to pull it in, so that will wait till i'm REALLY ambitious








-Nate


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*

also moving the idler would give the tensioner more leverage against the further apart pulleys
i'm watchin you
if you make that alt adapter, you've got to show it
























_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 10:54 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_also moving the idler would give the tensioner more leverage against the further apart pulleys
i'm watchin you
if you make that alt adapter, you've got to show it























_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 10:54 PM 2-5-2009_


i'll see what i can con the GF into whipping up on the mill








now, on to bigger & older things








was just digging through my old files, came across a bunch of vids from when I originally swapped the eaton onto the corrado.... with the PG engine... "stg 4" setup, put down like.. 155Whp/160 Wtq
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
had some old drag racing vids i got up too








-Nate


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (g60_c)*

being a big fan of the 16v for years, i've only used sc8v because MY experiences in sciroccos made them WAY more reliable and painless
one of my favorite sc16v stories was the alternator fan flying apart into the timing belt, hood another time, (my roommates nice shiney car)
anyway my new "project" has ac/alternator room in the front of mk2 jetta
i can mount an alt and idler somewhere else
if my current blower mounts are too close to the 16v intake, i can shim the corrado bracket a little further off the water pump... http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 2:15 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## domg123 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Eaton guys represent... (G60Scuzz)*

i just ordered a eaton M62 for my G60. Any tips or advice on what im getting into putting it on my car...positive/negative
is it dificult to route all the piping for it
any sugestions on the mounting process???


----------



## SamT (Feb 8, 2009)

*throttle body placement*

Hi guys, little qestion here....
When using the eaton charger where is the best place to mount the throttle body? 
Most information i have found says that the throttle body MUST be placed pre supercharger and requires a bypass vavle at the same time?
But on most of your setups im seeing the throttle body placed on the inlet manifold.
Why am i finding info saying that is wrong? surely if you have a bypass valve it's fine to have the t/b at the inlet manifold end, as you guys have yours there? Or are there still dangers of killing the supercharger having it manifold side instead of pre-supercharger??
I would like to keep the throttle body on the inlet manifold as im not too keen on loosing any throttle response moving it further away. Im aware that this can make the charger noisier, but this cant be the only reason to have the t/b pre supercharger can it??
Whats your views? particulary like to here from you guys who have the t/b inlet manifold end/ after the supercharger. What bypassess are you using?
Cheers


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: throttle body placement (SamT)*

eaton claims that the blowers unloaded redline rpms drag only 1/3 hp. 
that's obviously only possable in a vacuum
g60s are designed (if that's what you call it) to pump full atmospheric pressure for grins
eatons were designed to run in the engine's intake manifold vacuum
throttle response will not be changed
infront of the sc is where it belongs


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: throttle body placement (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_eaton claims that the blowers unloaded redline rpms drag only 1/3 hp. 
that's obviously only possable in a vacuum
g60s are designed (if that's what you call it) to pump full atmospheric pressure for grins
eatons were designed to run in the engine's intake manifold vacuum
throttle response will not be changed
infront of the sc is where it belongs























what ^ they said... 
with that being said, leaving the TB post-charger has been used by a few of us... just to have one less thing we had to fabricate (that was my reasoning anyway... only to have to fab a darn intake/TB adapter elbow)..
-Nate


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: throttle body placement (g60_c)*

I looked at an ABA swap into a mk2 today. Looks like I will need an ABF alt set-up. I can put the charger above it.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

im having trouble contemplating the benefits of placing the TB pre charger as opposed to post charger.
Im thinking of the "silencer kits" sold by BBM for their lysholm kits, all that did was move the TB location Pre-charger, correct? and this was only to try and quiet the vicious lysholm noise, right?
Was there any power lost in doing this? Is it more advantageous power-wise to have the TB located pre-charger? I'd like to keep g60-like numbers (180-190whp).
I already plan on using a pulley capable of 14psi, flowing through an "already in development/almost ready to fabricate" air water intercooler (2.25" piping with decently large bell core, setrab heat exchanger (large), 2.5 gallon capacity with bosch pump) so temps wont be an issue.
I think im going to drive up to knoxville soon.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: throttle body placement (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_eaton claims that the blowers unloaded redline rpms drag only 1/3 hp. 
that's obviously only possable in a vacuum
g60s are designed (if that's what you call it) to pump full atmospheric pressure for grins
eatons were designed to run in the engine's intake manifold vacuum
throttle response will not be changed
infront of the sc is where it belongs


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

so the only thing that changes is the noise? how does running in an engines vacuum compare to running in atmospheric pressure?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (nextproject)*

consider a gas engine at idle in vacuum.
consider a diesel engine at idle, (diesels dont have throttle bodies)
consider that a hair dryer increases in rpms or unloads when you keep it from moving air (the centrifugal blower compared to the screw is wrong but i had to mention it)
the load comes off the innards when there's nothing there to pump
if you're pumping air when you shouldn't, you're causing a load on the blower that wasn't meant to be there, taking power off the crank which generates heat somewhere. 
i might entertain the thought that keeping air moving through the blower may keep it cooler but i haven't heard that









_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 9:17 AM 2-22-2009_


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 3:35 AM 2-27-2009_


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

i got it. so basically the differences are noise, and whatever power it takes to rotate the eaton out of vacuum.

Jeebus i just watched that dyno youtube video, these things are almost as loud as the lysholms! Yeesh, anyone have footage of one of these things with the hood closed? We all know the smaller the pulley/higher the boost the louder they get, and i want to cram 14psi back into my PG ASAP!



_Modified by nextproject at 5:16 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_i got it. so basically the differences are noise, and whatever power it takes to rotate the eaton out of vacuum.

Jeebus i just watched that dyno youtube video, these things are almost as loud as the lysholms! Yeesh, anyone have footage of one of these things with the hood closed? We all know the smaller the pulley/higher the boost the louder they get, and i want to cram 14psi back into my PG ASAP!
_Modified by nextproject at 5:16 PM 2-20-2009_

prettymuch (the noise/powe req)... also, it'll help save (or should) your main bearings... at least, i would think it will..
would you be referring to my dyno vid? yeah.. she's got a bit of noise







the dyno operator was like "ummmm.. you want to rev that to HOW much? (7k)"... then he thought all kindsa stuff was wrong when it started screaming up above 3k.. it was funny








even louder now... have a shorter intake pipe on it... it's about.. 1-1.5 feet long... aaahh.. i can't wait till spring
-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EL DRIFTO* »_
i might entertain the thought that keeping air moving through the blower may keep it cooler but i haven't heard that









I'm sure that moving air thru the blower may help keep the heat off it, but that's not really a big concern most of the time. If you're set up is ducted correctly, with no big constrictions, then the Eaton will be fine, and especially if you have a 2nd gen with the better porting and coated rotor lobes.
You're going to be passing the charged air thru an intercooler anyway (at least most of us will be, I'd perfer to think of that as just plain being smart about using a supercharger/turbo/turnat/whatever other air charger/displacer you're using put name here), so as long as you keep the charger out of it's operating red zone (people might think of using a BOV with a supercharger, wrong move, ask me how I know), then the IC should more than be up to the task of keeping the air cool enough for use in the combustion process, w/o heavy leaning towards knock conditions because of overheated intake air.


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

wow so the load on the engine due to the supercharger is enough extra drag to eventually ruin main bearings?
so which vehicles did the second gen eatons come from? im guessing the early tbird sc's used the 1st gen eaton.
and which eaton is your kit being designed around swingwing?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (nextproject)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nextproject* »_wow so the load on the engine due to the supercharger is enough extra drag to eventually ruin main bearings?
so which vehicles did the second gen eatons come from? im guessing the early tbird sc's used the 1st gen eaton.
and which eaton is your kit being designed around swingwing?


G60's were notorious for being hard on the mains, in great part due to the G Lader, think about the load that one appliance generates for the engine, and especially throwing boost into the engine (when the throttle bypass is closed, esp at WOT), and the bearings are going to see some abuse. 
This is different for the Eaton, because it only loads the engine when you are out of vacuum, as it's a displacer and not a compressor (the G Lader or pretty much any other belt driven compressor is, and is always compressing air, whether or not you're actually using any boost, which of course you know compressing air takes a lot of energy, or in this case crank power). The Eaton simply moves the air from the it's intake side to it's exhaust side, and there is ZERO compression of charge in it's body, the only "boost" if you will is this displacer fills the boost track with air faster than engine can suck it down, creating a pressurized state in the intake. That means when you're in vacuum, you're using very little energy to turn the Eaton (Eaton claims 1/3 HP in vacuum, which makes sense, since it's really not doing any work, other than freespinning) Think of it in terms like a water pump, because that's essentially what it is, other than it's moving air. Pretty much all the same laws of physics will apply the same to all kinds of displacers, they just displace different things. 
The Eaton M90 I based my retrofit around is the 1st and 2nd gen Ford Thunderbird Supercoupe M90. Either can be used, but the best of the 2 is the 2nd gen charger, because of the improved porting and coated rotors.


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (swingwing205)*

i was considering the pcv. after porting out everything, i didn't want to route my pcv slime back into all that clean looking stuff. 
but as far as my eaton is concerned i was half thinking all that baked oil film accumulation may help seal...
i haven't seen anything mentioning it
now i'm thinking of viscosity/speed/friction at the surface along with heat disp. teflon?
it seems like the pre teflon generations have tighter tolerances before they added a layer of teflon.
the oil film tightens it more...certainly considered by GMs millions of eatons on the road, all cutting off excess pcv plaque with the screws...
i can't find anything commenting on how a little teflon peel affects performance.
or cleaning it out completely...


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

its an interesting thought, personally since the G is gone, i'll be running a catch can. better sealing or not, its time for my C to have a nice clean intake tract.


----------



## nu2dubbing (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (nextproject)*

amen to that


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (nu2dubbing)*

I'm curious to know what pulley ratios you guys are running?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

5.5" crank pulley - stock
2.0 aba, counterflow head
3.2" pulley on m62, gen III
estimated 15 lbs
haven't tested yet...


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

Anyone here have a source on the part #'s for the basic rebuild bits for the M90?
Not that I don't trust Ebayer's, but with the economy an the exchange...errrghh. it hurts when I cough.
I'm going for the bearings (including the needle roller units in the rear) the seals and oil an such. Magnuson wasn't much help, Eaton themselves told me to call Magnuson. I swear, if I could obtain supply I'd open my own friggin dealership on this stuff.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (DWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWP* »_Anyone here have a source on the part #'s for the basic rebuild bits for the M90?
Not that I don't trust Ebayer's, but with the economy an the exchange...errrghh. it hurts when I cough.
I'm going for the bearings (including the needle roller units in the rear) the seals and oil an such. Magnuson wasn't much help, Eaton themselves told me to call Magnuson. I swear, if I could obtain supply I'd open my own friggin dealership on this stuff.

You can get the bearing and such from Motion Industies. You just have to take close measurements and they can match up the measurements with what you need. Probably about the only thing they wouldn't carry (and I don't know this for sure) is the Eaton provisional front shaft seal. Supposedly, only Eaton carries it and they obviously think it's gold, because it is expensive if you can even obtain it. Normally they only sell this seal to authorized rebuilders. 
And yes, I've gotten a really big headache or 2 trying to deal with Eaton. Their business model is VERY goofy indeed...


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks SW, I'll look for Motion and see what they can do. appreciate it!


----------



## PimpStylin' (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: (DWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWP* »_Thanks SW, I'll look for Motion and see what they can do. appreciate it!

No prob. I used to have all the info, but I've since lost it. One other place you might check.... The Supercoupe Car Club of America:
http://www.sccoa.com
Ford Thunderbird Supercoupe guys are pretty hardcore about their rides, and they oft know detailed stuff. they're like VWer's about their rides...


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

calls have been made...replies expected next week. Motion's parent company is the same that owns Napa Auto Parts...but oddly, I can't get in touch through corporate channels, so I have to outsource anyways...yeesh


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (DWP)*

wow, just got finished reading this thread....tons of good info in here, hats off to all who contributed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The aba/16v in my rabbit currently has a t3/t4 strapped to it, but i may be looking to change it up a bit, and after reading this, have a few ideas im going to toss around. You may see me back in here again








pic for views:


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16v_HOR* »_wow, just got finished reading this thread....tons of good info in here, hats off to all who contributed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The aba/16v in my rabbit currently has a t3/t4 strapped to it, but i may be looking to change it up a bit, and after reading this, have a few ideas im going to toss around. You may see me back in here again








pic for views:


WOW, that's dead SEXY!








Are you going to twin charge that? Good lord look out, that's a monster just waiting to come out!
Very pretty work BTW. Looks really clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_
WOW, that's dead SEXY!








Are you going to twin charge that? Good lord look out, that's a monster just waiting to come out!
Very pretty work BTW. Looks really clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im seriously debating it. Thanks, this engine is really fun already, even with the top end of the megasquirt needing attention. This is an old pic, im finishing the wire tuck as we speak then its time for more shaving and getting rid of that god awful red spray paint


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (16v_HOR)*

my friend saw some twin-series setup
zo7 has a new 4 screw eaton thats more eff than anything
ineff goes down exponetially with boost
two eatons in series would deliver 20 psi @ the eff of 10psi


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 8:19 AM 3-19-2009_


----------



## Big Daddy Roth (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

Has anyone ever rebuilt their charger? I need to swap bearings in the gear plate. I need to know how the gears are pressed onto the rotor shafts. Splines? Keyway? Or is it just a shrink fit? I need to keep the whole thing in time if I am gonna take it apart


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Daddy Roth* »_Has anyone ever rebuilt their charger? I need to swap bearings in the gear plate. I need to know how the gears are pressed onto the rotor shafts. Splines? Keyway? Or is it just a shrink fit? I need to keep the whole thing in time if I am gonna take it apart

traditionally the only rebuilding you do is the needle bearings @ the tail-end of the rotorpack, and then the bearings/seals in the snout... 
so... sorry, never done that








-Nate


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Hey guys, found this on a search. I thot it held some relevance and felt that it was a worthy contribution. Plus, it might help those that are looking at doing this changeup.
Boost (psi) = (PR x 14.7 x V / C/2 ) - 14.7 - I
PR is pulley ratio, crank pulley diameter divided by drive pulley diameter. 
14.7 is the pressure of the air we live in, we don't live in a vacuum, we live in 14.7 psi. 
V is the volume of the Eaton blower for one rotation. The M90 is 90 cubic inches or 1475 cc. The Eaton M112 is 112 cubic inches or 1835cc. Turn it once and it pumps out 1.835 litres of air.
C is capacity of the engine in cc. The C/2 is C divided by 2 - because for one rotation, a four stroke engine is only half way through a complete cycle. When the piston is up the top and starts going down, air and fuel go in, then it gets to the bottom and goes back up and compresses the mixture. That's one rotation. Then the spark plug ignites the mixture and it starts to go down again, it gets to the bottom and then goes back up again pushing the burnt mixture out the exhaust valve and returns to the top to start over again. That's two rotations.
I (capital "i") is an allowance for boost lost due to valve overlap. All engines have valve overlap; the intake valve opens before the exhaust valve closes - the incoming fresh air and fuel pushes out the last of the burnt exhaust gases. The allowance is quoted as 5% boost lost for every 10 degrees of overlap. 
using this formula I found I'll need a pulley approx 3.6" in diameter to hit my hoped for boost of 15psi. I say approx cuz atm I was only guessing at the ABA's crank pulley width being 5".
cheers!


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (DWP)*

here are some pics of a buick gen III m62
a 1/2" aluminum plate cut out in center to act as plenum
connects bo/recirc internally
































TB location:
1 vertical bracket from the top starter bolt to the head/blower bracket has to still be made, but everything lines up


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (EL DRIFTO)*

well, it's not really about the eaton... but it kinda is...
i'm pretty stoked... met up with a friend that recently purchased an S4... stock... 4.2lV8... blah blah blah... and we may have done some.... spirited driving... on a closed course... no drags, just rolling play... 
now, i know the S is a heavy pig... and has massive drivetrain losses due to quattro... BUT.. it still made me happy that my 20yr old 16vM90 corrado... left her in the dust.... bad... right off the get go, and continually up through.
makes me want to have time to get up on the rollers even more!
ok... /update
-Nate


----------



## littlewhitebeast (Dec 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

eaton m62 here









the car its all in


----------



## Mike105e (Jul 28, 2009)

Really impressed with this thread, it’s given me a lot of inspiration and ideas to get on with my own project. Sorry in advance for my car not being a VW but i thought id show you what i have done so far, and il except any ideas or improvements you guys have to offer as there is no real scene for small capacity supercharged engines in England. The only problem I can see is that I’m using a M45 on a 2ltr which will limit me when I change the pulley ration in an attempt to squeeze more boost out of it however I might look into raising the compression ratio of the engine, if I can keep the charge temps down….. But im also worried about position of the exhaust heating the blower causing it to run even hotter than it usually does. 
here are some pics...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Mike105e)*

that's really cool! what is it though? i don't recognize motor or car.. very clean work!

On an unrelated note.. finally got my lma-3 hooked up.. well.. partially... using the internal accelerometer, egt on cyl 1, m90 with a 2.7" pulley, pushing 16ish psi into my 2.0 16V with 268's... 30#ers @ 3bar....
.674g accelerating down an onramp.. 2nd gear 12.6 airfuel. 934 egt temps... 
i am suspecting that i am blowing a good portion of my air/fuel charge right out the exhaust... too much overlap perhaps for that supercharger.. maybe stock cams would have been a better choice... 
oh well, i'll get RPM logging setup soon, then we'll see what is what
and hopefully it will end up on a set of rollers soon too!
-Nate


----------



## Mike105e (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (g60_c)*

Its a mk1 ford fiesta, i believe there was a small number sold in the states, tho i dont think they were very popular. Theres quite a big scene of them round where i live in london.








heres some better pics of it all together


























_Modified by Mike105e at 2:19 AM 8-28-2009_


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

nice an clean. looks good buddy


----------



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

beautiful car!


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Mike105e)*

wow... that's a GORGEOUS car.. nice job!
-Nate


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: (Big Daddy Roth)*

hey guys,
I am currently in the middle of putting together all the parts to build up my engine.. heres the specs below..
2.0 8v AGG
M45 2nd Gen
G60 Injectors
Homemade brackets
Chargecooler
Mr.Turbo Management w/ 3bar MAP sensor
Mitsi Evo Recirc
Vr6 Throttle Cable
PLX m300 Wideband
extras
2xg60 HG's
Filterking FPR
Facet Fuel Pump
This is the advice i have been given so far..
The standard fuel pump should be fine on the mk3 8v gti.. the standard pulley should be able to provide 5psi of boost up to 5k where it will build in pressure as the head and exhaust cant flow any more boost. The standard AGG compression should be fine at 5psi and the max boost i can wind the M45 up to is 10psi.. 
Now for the Questions. I picked up the m45 cheaply from a friend with limited milage on it.. after looking at the mini cooper setup (which the 45 is off) i am relocating the tb to the front of the charger with recirc feeding boost back between the inlet of the charger and the throttlebody.
1.Should i stick with standard plugs at 5psi or look to run g60 plugs
2. should i raise the stock Fuel pressure or will the standard pressure be fine.
3.do you think its possible to see 200 brake at 10psi if i flow the head/lower the compression and get a decent exhaust manifold.
4.I am running 2 1/4 inch intercooler pipework, trying to minimise the pipework to the inlet.. will i have issues running only a small charge cooler/ should i look to intercool as well as chargecool??
5.Any advice before i throw the charger on when i get back from afghanistan the end of this month.
Thanks in advance
Dicky


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (ac_morris)*

some very good information in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zcxerxes (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*

is anyone running an eaton while retaining their cis fuel system?


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: (zcxerxes)*

i wouldn't do that again
but here you go
17th post 3/4 down
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4312368


----------



## pipes26 (Oct 11, 2006)

So, ive been trying to figure out what maintinence my M62 needs. Its out of a mercedes somthing (research only yielded more options)from mid to late 90's. It had a clutch, which was removed. Obviously ive read about the lubrication (oil?) that needs to be added to eatons, but a while ago i was talking to a parts manager at a local mercedes dealership about my blower, and he had never heard of a product or oil needed to be added to the eaton at any time.
Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Is there anything else i should be doing while ive got the eaton out of the car? Is there any porting that could be done?


----------



## cetanepusher (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (pipes26)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pipes26* »_So, ive been trying to figure out what maintinence my M62 needs. Its out of a mercedes somthing (research only yielded more options)from mid to late 90's. It had a clutch, which was removed. Obviously ive read about the lubrication (oil?) that needs to be added to eatons, but a while ago i was talking to a parts manager at a local mercedes dealership about my blower, and he had never heard of a product or oil needed to be added to the eaton at any time.
Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Is there anything else i should be doing while ive got the eaton out of the car? Is there any porting that could be done?

Call Magnacharger, they have the specs and the oil you need.


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Well, I've now read all 35 pages. I aquired a Gen 1 M90 (I think) from a SuperCoupe for my Passat Syncro but I think that after reading all of the pages, its not going to work. The front end of the Passat is just too curved. All the C's on here have a much more flat nose and the Eaton is a rather large hunk of awesome.


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

efritsch said:


> Well, I've now read all 35 pages. I aquired a Gen 1 M90 (I think) from a SuperCoupe for my Passat Syncro but I think that after reading all of the pages, its not going to work. The front end of the Passat is just too curved. All the C's on here have a much more flat nose and the Eaton is a rather large hunk of awesome.


I'm pretty sure you can still fit it in there. the eaton is longer, yes.. but with a little bit of work & "clocking" the charger you can fit it in the space occupied previously by the G60. You will most likely need to make your own inlet/outlets rather than using the ones that were on from the ford. you *may* need to trim/alter your radiator shroud depending on how you fit the charger in there. 

Good Luck!

-Nate


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

The M90 will still fit a Passat Syncro, I know it will. I did all the measurements and I know it'll fit just fine. Sell it to me and it'll retrofit it and so it can easily be done!


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

It's the never dying thread, back from the dead!


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

my friend just got a supercoupe so ive been toying with the idea of putting the m90 in place of the glader. 

i like the whine instead of the vacuum cleaner. 

you know supercoupe performance offers different outlet tophats that flow a lot more? 

First, i need to rebuild the engine since it is consuming coolant atm.


----------



## jcasnerpc (Apr 2, 2009)

helping keep this 35 pages of deliciousness going. i have a mkII with a 9A getting everything together for an eaton (either 5th gen m62 or m90). 

Is anyone running the modified 20v audi intake as a SRI with an eaton? Is there enough room to put the eaton under the intake after all a/c components are removed or does the alternator have to be moved?


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Where is everyone??This post used to be my bible!Can we get some updates.
What happened to mk1jack and the m112 build?I was really looking forward to that and then
it seems that the posts started slowing rapidly.:wave:


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

no im here watching and learning Ive aready built 2 rabbits with m62 eletric clutch type eatons from the slk familys.with 1.8 jh botom and aba heads with a g6o stock ecu with green tops and stock g60 crank pulley thay run about 9 psi of boost.Oh and saab intercooler.bracket where ez as the old rabbit had the A/C big squre with alt underneith....remove ac and drill out a 2 inch hole and weild it under.drill holes matching s/c and bolt it down?so now u have out to saab i/c...i/c to t/b oh and by the way the t/b on a 944 will fit an aba intake and the switches are the same as a g60 so it makes it alot ezer to use aba intake with g60 digi one stuff.plug and play.....ive ran that set up for year in cali and destroyed mustangs/sti/hondas ....and the list is long ect....my friend had a 16v turbo rabbit running 14 psi and i left him by 5 car????oooohhh turbo lag...ya he was pisssssttttt.anyways.........Now building 81 caddy with g60/aba head/with g60 ecu and green top injectors for now.....S/C is a m90 found in 95 to 97 jaguar xkr.....its inportant that everyone looks this up as the nose cone is wat short...part number 40-10011 eaton.....i will be building this and selling the kit for it as i go. let me know what you guys think:screwy:


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

sorry about the spellingand i mostlikey wont sell the kit ill just show everone step by step of what and how.Haveing fun with v dub are priceless:laugh:and no im not a newbee ive been at 20 year +:banghead:


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

cis will run an m62 at 9 psi but u need to put your t/b on the intake of the charge as cis is a close system.ive done and it ran great but take alittle time for the motor to wind down and the psi is still charged in the system....the vacum diapham on the distrib need to be taken apart and locked from advaceing but still run the vacum advanced with the two vacum ports.the one in front is adv...and the one behind is a retard for anti back fire but...use the back side as a bost retard and that goes to manifold port..... and set timeing at 9 adv....when it goes into bost it will retard the timeing alittle.I would not run it that way again as it runs the motor alitte to hard......also the injector will fail after a week or so because there spring loaded and are not intended or built for the preshure and also the cis fuel distributor flow plate will be max out at 9 psi......in other word it works but runs lean at 9 psi and is fun for a week.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

My wife has a long term project Rocco that we'll (someday) be installing a PG motor with an Eaton M90. We have the motor and all that but I've been slowly looking at options for the charger. There are some great bracket designs in here and I think I've got all the info I need from this thread. There is one question that I haven't seen come up though.

Several pages back someone asked if you could install the charger with the pulley on the flywheel side of the motor. This would help to have the intake be in the normal location as with the G-ladder. Has anyone used a charger like they have on Corvettes (a smaller one though) with the external drive shaft and the main pulley at the firewall? Can you just buy the intake collar and drive shaft to make any charger fit this way? I guess you'd also have to think about the rotation of the charger lobes too. What are the thoughts on this?


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

that would be cool but that set up for a vet.i kno i kno im just saying....all those belts will drag the motor down.it would be like running two A/C compressors......a freind of mine is useing and m90 long nose charger.....he used a diesel intake box and adapted the air to water cooler in it then the s/c bolted on after....intake is on the correct side and pulley too.,,,it almost looks like the aba set up but is a pg with diesel intake and a m90 adapted with air to water stuffed inside.....just an idea????but it works running 12 psi and its in a rabbit so it fly,s.....my set up is a m90 off of a jag.the nose cone on them are short.95 to 97 xkr.i used a stock old rabbit a/c bracket and mounted the charged on top.the a/c bracket is the outlet as you would make an 2 1/2 hole in the center then weild a 90 pipe under it.....so the s/c on top and alt is under and the oulet pipe in the middle....anyways ill get some pics up soon it will explain it better:screwy::laugh:


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

m62passatsyncro said:


> the red passat syncro has an m62, not the golf
> [
> 
> 
> ...


This is a M62 off a Nissan I believe...

I need more info on this as I have one of these chargers !

Thanks,
W


----------



## sprocket007 (Oct 14, 2002)

bikerjoedub said:


> Thought i would share my project with everyone its a 16v aba "abf" runnin a m62 and megasquirt i made all the brackets and intake manifold and all sorts of other stuff to get it to fit in the car



I like the looks of this !


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

So ive got to ask now after getting like 10 pages into this thread i never saw a dyno of an intercooled m62 or m90. Anybody know the numbers for them on an ABA set up with stock compression? Im getting ready to start a stupid build involving an m62 or m90 yamaha R1 carbs and alot of custom fab/ tuning...


----------



## Quiksimple (Jan 13, 2005)

I have an M90 for sale if anyone is interested.
was gonna try the conversion, but I think I want to go back to the G60


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5312984-F.S.-Eaton-M62-supercharger
Got an m62 and was going to do a boosted carb set up with a supercharger but dont have room under the hood for everything to fit. Going to turbo it instead.


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

unfortunately, a m90 isnt a real improvement for performance. it's just cheaper and more reliable. I plan on swapping a magnuson mp90 which is similar but has coated rotors and a bigger inlet and outlet.

flow numbers are close to 500cfm which is like a 16g turbo off an evo. Im still getting the g60 rebuilt because i need to car on the road but once the engine is built and goes back to storage for the winter, ill have an extra engine to mock up the mp90.


----------



## potatonet (Apr 11, 2004)

M90 will put 21psi in a stock block and head... It's a huge improvement, but they heatsoak quickly, fmic is a must.

Lysholms will always prevail


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

potatonet said:


> M90 will put 21psi in a stock block and head... It's a huge improvement, but they heatsoak quickly, fmic is a must.
> 
> Lysholms will always prevail


we've been down this road  if you have the $$ to purchase it in the first place 

On the downside... i've been out of touch with this thread for a while... last status on my corrado, was 50psi in cyl 3 & 4... that was back in sept... so now it's parked on my folks back lawn. bigger more important projects that take my time/money (house).. with that being said, that eaton was VERY motivating for the 16V 9A in the car.. made for a great autoX setup... torque anywhere from dead idle to redline 

-Nate


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

just finised my m90 caddy.go to u tube and look up...bad habit rabbit 1 and 2.....1 is the motor running 2 is flying past my friends house at night....spec...2.0 bubble block (not aba)g60 ecu and harness..m90 off a jag.and a costom crank pulley...6000 rpm with 13 psi.;].....let me know if anyone has pulley Q as i just went through this. i used 1,25.1 pulley ratio because if u dont drop in pulley size then your m90 will b boosting off idle. as soon as u crack the trottle it jumps to 15psi so beware.


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

you should probably pu a filter on that, lol


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

oooh i did trust me after speeding $$$ on that charger.i used a k&n because the cheep one has a matel senter that will suck into the charger to anyone building one dont use the cheepies....any ways just put some more video up on u tube....bad habit rabbit 3....running a m90 at 1 .25 .1 will give u 13 psi with a nice cold charge of air.my truck just loves it but i still cant get traction untill 4 gear ;]


----------



## lucasr58 (Aug 31, 2010)

would a m90 from a 04 grand prix gt fit ?


----------



## Kubanbee (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe I am missing something, But i dont really remember anyone posting any of the supporting mods for adding the M-90 on to the G60 block? 

Is it really as easy as bolt on and run piping and then you are good to go? 

By my count you would need/be a good idea to get
1) bigger injectors
2) SNs chip
3) 3.5 FPR
4) ISV re-route

Am I just missing something? If I am can someone point me in the right direction???


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

Kubanbee said:


> Maybe I am missing something, But i dont really remember anyone posting any of the supporting mods for adding the M-90 on to the G60 block?
> 
> Is it really as easy as bolt on and run piping and then you are good to go?
> 
> ...


those would be nice but remember that an eaton isnt exactly more powerful than a worked g-lader. just more reliable and cheaper.

however i have a magnuson which is like an eaton but bigger in and outlets and accodring to thier website, it can push upwards towards 550 cfm at the right rpm.


----------



## Kubanbee (Apr 10, 2011)

Well I have been trying to find a M90 or a magneson, but have had no luck at all. I have a lead on the M90 but it doesnt have a pulley so i will need ot find one that will work for my application.

Anybody know of someone selling a SC right now? nothing in the Tex classifieds


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Ebay


----------



## UberA4t (Apr 15, 2011)

*m90*

i have one waz thinking of somin to do with it but whats it worth nose needs a refresh but rotors r good


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

Kubanbee said:


> Well I have been trying to find a M90 or a magneson, but have had no luck at all. I have a lead on the M90 but it doesnt have a pulley so i will need ot find one that will work for my application.
> 
> Anybody know of someone selling a SC right now? nothing in the Tex classifieds


yea check ebay and craigslist. they are also all over the junk yards in the bay area.

im upgrading my buddies eaton so we have a spare case but thats it.


----------



## lucasr58 (Aug 31, 2010)

running into problems with the charger hitting the fan...any thoughts? even with a custom bracket and what not it still hits, frustrating i just want it to be on! so any idea's or advice that could help me on this one?


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

stock fan? how long is the snout?


----------



## PoweredByAcura (Jan 8, 2003)

*Back from the dead?*

Good to see this thread back! 
I just finished my eaton charger setup, but I did it a little different. I'll be posting some pics soon. (Just have to figure out where to host them!) I used an ABA cylinder head, which are cheap and plentiful now. I used a GM style M62 charger, the GM throttle body, and the bypass valve. It's set up to both bypass the rotors under vacuum and to limit boost. Right now the charger dumps right into a custom short runner manifold, but I think I'll be putting an air to water intercooler in between the charger and the intake ports. No dyno run yet, but that's also on the list of things to do. I'm still getting the emissions equipment hooked up and some other loose ends tied up. 

Although the eaton is no twin screw, I still have some tuning to do and so far I've been impressed. Boost is instant (8 psi at 1500 RPM when the charger is unregulated, peaks at 13 psi) and the charger easily keeps up all the way to 7000 RPM. For road racing, this setup seems much more fun to drive than a turbo setup. No sudden "hit" of boost, certainly no lag, and oodles of torque. That, along with the fact that I'm in the setup for less than $500 (including the cylinder head and msII engine management) makes this a blast to drive around.


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys. I've been running my m62 daily driven for quite a while and I just realized somethin doesn't seem right. I'm running a 54mm custom machined pulley on it and I checked the mfa today I'm only max boosting 10.6psi. This doesn't seem right at all. All the engine pulleys are stock g60 size.


----------



## UberA4t (Apr 15, 2011)

*m90*

i have a m90 for sale for 100$ has bit of backlash but rotors r good pm me your e mail for pics


----------



## julien000 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, i'm a little frenchy going to fit an M90 on a 1.8 16v KR.
Presently, i'm rebuildng my engine but will fit the SC soon.

Here is my config :
1.8 16v
Eaton M90 with a little snout and a 2,8" pulley
Crank pulley from MK3 GTI 16v
Schrick 276° camshaft
320cc @ 3b injectors
adjustable fuel regulator
Reinforced clutch kit with a light flywheel
Corrado 16v gearbox (AGC)
and the more important, a custom remap that will provide me a lot of power and torque!!

Will post many pics later

PS : sorry for english mistakes...


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok so I'm getting a little curious about these eatons. I like how there cheap and reliable considering my car is a DD. I've been skimming threw this thread and I'm sure my answers could answer themselves if I had the patience to go threw all the pages, I know I know. couple quick questions. 
1) which eaton takes the least fabrication to install on a g60
2) how do you go about getting bracket mounting points? Is everyones differently set up (mounting wise).
3) which is most commonly used on the g60?
4) what all is needed for installing the most commenly used eaton. I'm reading that people can do this eaton set up for around 500 bucks.

I'm thinking about going this route when my glader goes. What do you recommend for me? I want the least amount of headaches with custom fabrication. Prob do this in my driveway when I get all thid figured out. I'm thinking m62
:beer:


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

just got my pg block done and now mounting the m90 to it....i was running the set up on a 10-1 motor and had to take it off befor i broke something....ran good though ...if u go to bad habbit rabbit on u tube u will see it run..there two parts 1 and 2...anyways i fit the m90 in a rabbit so it will fit in any v-dub......crank pulley needs to b 3.55 inch to boost 12 psi....stock g60 0r an aba crank pulley will boost at 22 psi with an m90 so if u start this project b warned.....u need a costom crank pulley....otherwwise the m90 is a beast.if anyone has any q,s hit me up.
:screwy:


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

g60301 said:


> Ok so I'm getting a little curious about these eatons. I like how there cheap and reliable considering my car is a DD. I've been skimming threw this thread and I'm sure my answers could answer themselves if I had the patience to go threw all the pages, I know I know. couple quick questions.
> 1) which eaton takes the least fabrication to install on a g60
> 2) how do you go about getting bracket mounting points? Is everyones differently set up (mounting wise).
> 3) which is most commonly used on the g60?
> ...


Everyones set up is different. The most common used is the m90 second most common is m62. 
Mines a mercedes style m62 with the clutch reoved. I have only one bracket adapter for mone reaining all stock g 60 stuff. I can revert to a g ladder whenever I need. Pm me your email ill send pics I can't host em here I'm on a phone.


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

rabbitmike said:


> just got my pg block done and now mounting the m90 to it....i was running the set up on a 10-1 motor and had to take it off befor i broke something....ran good though ...if u go to bad habbit rabbit on u tube u will see it run..there two parts 1 and 2...anyways i fit the m90 in a rabbit so it will fit in any v-dub......crank pulley needs to b 3.55 inch to boost 12 psi....stock g60 0r an aba crank pulley will boost at 22 psi with an m90 so if u start this project b warned.....u need a costom crank pulley....otherwwise the m90 is a beast.if anyone has any q,s hit me up.
> :screwy:


That set up in. Little car like that would be a beast.
but 22psi on a factory m90 and puly (most are all over 3inches)
That is very very actualy not possible. 
About page 12 someone posted the boost formula for these chargers.
I'm on a stock g60 pulley and a 55mm custom pulley for my m62 only producing 16psi. These readings were with the stock heatsoaked intercooler. Should be more with the chargecooler.


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

im running a jag m90 shortnose....there teflon coated so there more boost happy than an older m90....when i first put this set up together with a stock g60 crank pulley with an intercooler it was at 22 psi....as u can see on the u tube vid it was boosting at idle....scarry i kno....an m62 is good for stock crank pulleys but u have to underspin an m90 to keep the boost down...well unless u are going all out race.......the second vid on u tube is with a costom pulley at 3.55 and 12 psi at 5800 rpm....thats on the crank....so its real close to a 1-1 ratio.....this all might change as i started with a 10-1 motor and now useing a pg block......i will re check all my math and give more detail as im rebuilding this set up.....im not a pro when it comes to chargers but my trucks still running like a beast....:laugh:


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

rabbitmike said:


> im running a jag m90 shortnose....there teflon coated so there more boost happy than an older m90....when i first put this set up together with a stock g60 crank pulley with an intercooler it was at 22 psi....as u can see on the u tube vid it was boosting at idle....scarry i kno....an m62 is good for stock crank pulleys but u have to underspin an m90 to keep the boost down...well unless u are going all out race.......the second vid on u tube is with a costom pulley at 3.55 and 12 psi at 5800 rpm....thats on the crank....so its real close to a 1-1 ratio.....this all might change as i started with a 10-1 motor and now useing a pg block......i will re check all my math and give more detail as im rebuilding this set up.....im not a pro when it comes to chargers but my trucks still running like a beast....:laugh:


I'm not denying your car is beast. And is clean underhood to. But where are you getting 22psi.
Do you have a boost gauge or are you going from mfa readings. Mfa is a failure for reading true boost.
I have built an m90 gen2 from a t bird. For a close friend we had a 3inch pulley machined. And a front mount
He hit 18psi at 6200. With a boost gauge plumbed in. Mfa said it was 12psi XD. Granted he has that m90 ported and it was a passat g60 pulley I hear they are larger? Idk he had the motor shipped in from canada


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

3inh crank pulley?..or s/c pulley?i was useing a boost gage with out load to drive train.....im at 12 psi at 5800 rpm under load meaning wile driveing....i used the boost gage when i first put it all together and got it running but it a very old one i had laying around????22psi is what it read with a stock g60 crank pulley.....i then change it to a 3.55 and now at 12psi...the supercharger pully is stock witch i think is a 3.something....my s/c and crank pulleys are almost the same size...to give u a better idea my crank pulley is the stock g-lader pulley that was mechined at a shop to fit the crank to get my ratio closer to 1-1....when i first stared my caddy with the stock g60 crank pulley witch is 5inch ???(i forgot}.it was boosting so hard it was burning my belt up and pulling the pipe off...at that time the gage was readying 22psi.....now if u r saying this cant be done ill put the 5inch pulley back on it and make a new vid for u..Oh and ill buy a new boost gage?Im wondering if it was broke?.......even at 12psi witch it is running now i still seem like15psi....


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

anyways im building it all over again....this time with a pg long block.im useing g60 ecu and injectors but was thinking of replaceing them with bigger ones.now that the pipeing/charger/belts/intercool are nicely in place id like to run at least 15psi of boost.ecu is chiped by bbm for 15psi but im not sure about the injector size???any help or ideas....also i have the bov routed back into the s/c intake....i was looking at someone elses and thay had it at the s/c exit?i need to make these last mods before i start running it again so if anyone has some insite id love to hear it.......and geoof-60 ill get some better numbers for u ...u got me wondering now
:screwy:


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

rabbitmike said:


> anyways im building it all over again....this time with a pg long block.im useing g60 ecu and injectors but was thinking of replaceing them with bigger ones.now that the pipeing/charger/belts/intercool are nicely in place id like to run at least 15psi of boost.ecu is chiped by bbm for 15psi but im not sure about the injector size???any help or ideas....also i have the bov routed back into the s/c intake....i was looking at someone elses and thay had it at the s/c exit?i need to make these last mods before i start running it again so if anyone has some insite id love to hear it.......and geoof-60 ill get some better numbers for u ...u got me wondering now
> :screwy:


Lol let us know those digets. It was a 3inch supercharger pulley. And the passat syncro crank.

3.5bar red tops and a sns custom. Bbm makes seriously good buy it now chips. But I've never felt a real difference in driveabilitytil I had sns custom burn me a no lag. I hear one of their main techs doesn't work on g60 chips anymorr but they still make em. Gotta call give them your exact build lisy and 3 weeks later. Jesus in chip form


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

yep i dont trust the bbm chip at all...i bought the ecu with it in it but dont know if it was for a turbo or s/c set up....also how do u put pics on this site??i would like the shure my build pics but dont know how to get them on here????:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

I have my recirc back into the intake. If you have a big enough bov venting to air is fine. Annoyinh s all hell but fine.. what throttle body are you using?. The stock g60 throttle body vented to air is perfect.


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

*sns chip*

@geoff g60....Please send me an im with sns tunings number as i cant reach them any
other way and im getting desperate!
thanx Geoff.


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

sicrocc said:


> @geoff g60....Please send me an im with sns tunings number as i cant reach them any
> other way and im getting desperate!
> thanx Geoff.


I just shot them an email from their site. THere's also a contact us woth a phone number. Granted lazt time I had them burn a chip waz over 8 months ago things may have changed?.


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

i did the same as u...at first i just had it venting but like u said was load as hell....tb is stock but i cut the bypass off and weilded it up then taped it for a temp senser.(aba air temp)split the wires in the co/pod and one for itake temp and the other is the little c/o ajuster....c/o ajuster is in the caddy now connected to a small valume knob....tell me u know this trick geoof 3 wires ...one for 5 ohm that t,s off to two.....one to the air temp...othere to c/o ajuster....then the two other wires to ecu???.....ive do this to repace the pods as there getting hard to find...well and there$$$$....i like tunning it with a wide ban and that setup:laugh:


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*mr geoff's g60 brackets*


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*ups to big,bare with me still learning*

thanks to geoff g60 for the pics hope it shares some light to others later Roderick


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

wow nice....makes me wonder why vw didnt use them to begin with:banghead:


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*anyone with tvs chargers*

just wondering if some one has aquired a tvs charger since they seem to be head to head to the G lader in adiabatic range,plus when is not boosting its bypassed so it dont drag that much on the engines (real crank# dont know but worth looking into)plus its a four lobe design insteed of three,bearings can stand 18,000 rpm from eaton web site


----------



## Panayiotisg60 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Help needed!*

i have just started my g60 8v with eaton m90! it works fine but when the 2nd butterfly throttle valve opens (the big one) the car dies. it sounds like there is no combustion done.... i have the chip for the acu and also a regulator working around 4 bars. other guys who allready placed one please help cause i dont think i need a new ecu just i think there is something wrong with my settings...


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

rabbitmike said:


> wow nice....makes me wonder why vw didnt use them to begin with:banghead:


Thanks.
And thank you to rod for hosting those for me.


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

rodperformance said:


> just wondering if some one has aquired a tvs charger since they seem to be head to head to the G lader in adiabatic range,plus when is not boosting its bypassed so it dont drag that much on the engines (real crank# dont know but worth looking into)plus its a four lobe design insteed of three,bearings can stand 18,000 rpm from eaton web site


 If you have the money maybe. But one of the main reasons ppl do the eaton swap is. Cost. I bet there isn't more than 300 bucks in my kit. Maybe 350 from machinong the pulley. Those tvs chargers come on cars like.cts-v
Vette zr1 the roush gt500 the jag xkr (euro modle 2009 up ull never see one in the states ha ha)
Getting one from any of these cars even at a junkyard (doubt it) would break 1200 then mavine work and install. 600 hell ill just spend that cash on the lysholm I could never afford in the first place XD.


Then your lookin at size. The smalled tvs is the r1900 and physical size is about the same as a m112
And this modle only comes from the cts v. Making that monster fit wont be eas. And the corrado might be the only car with the hood space to fit it. The passat g60deffinately not. Maybe an mk2swap? Low mounted with the alt and ac moved?


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

I was looking at the tvs 900r but i think is not available yet but in theory sounds good! Even the rotrex if priced right! Dont you think?


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

Nhmm o take it back. Maybe.. maybbbee the r1320 but again where o get one they are soo new.


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

PANAYITISG660.......alittle more info would help...the first time i started i left the charge pipe off the tb and did the tuneing from there.did the timeing/look for vac leaks/made shure o2 was working/...is it a motor swap car or a g60?..is the c/o pod working or being used??is the vac line from the ecu to the tb there?injector size tuned to the chip?:banghead:....it almost sounds like fuel delivery problem.....i could be wrong


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree withfuel problems. Do as abbit says check co pot. Also if its a swapped g60
did you swap the map sensor in correctly. And is it EXACTLY 1meter long. That line can and eill cause some
Crazy issues. I'm sure tjis has nothing to do with your eaton. May be a question to ask in a thread of its own?


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

yep that vac has to be correct.1 meter....also make sure with a vacum gage that at idle the car is at 10 to 14 negative vacum....that will also freek the ecu out.....:what:...if u look in a v dub book follow all the digi 1 setting like in the performace and driveability secion.Its the best starting point :laugh:


----------



## rabbitmike (Nov 10, 2010)

sorry :banghead:if it a raddo it has two fuel pump one might be out


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

I found a m90 for cheap that im thinking about buying. What should I look for before purchasing? I think its a 2nd gen eaton. I read about something to do with teflon coating? Either way what should I look for before buying it? Want to make sure im not buying a beat to $hit charger. Heres a picture of it 









Says it came off a 3800 series 2.


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

g60301 said:


> I found a m90 for cheap that im thinking about buying. What should I look for before purchasing? I think its a 2nd gen eaton. I read about something to do with teflon coating? Either way what should I look for before buying it? Want to make sure im not buying a beat to $hit charger. Heres a picture of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Plan on keepin that snout or gonna put a stubby on? Looks like its seen some mileage (like every other gtp it came from lol) I'm not sure if the teflon rotors came on the gtp/buik m90. I know for sure not the thunderbirx but as far as I hear all the guys in town and on forums abuse their gtps for years n do just fine that is a sturdy charger.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Geoff-60 said:


> Plan on keepin that snout or gonna put a stubby on? Looks like its seen some mileage (like every other gtp it came from lol) I'm not sure if the teflon rotors came on the gtp/buik m90. I know for sure not the thunderbirx but as far as I hear all the guys in town and on forums abuse their gtps for years n do just fine that is a sturdy charger.


yeah it looks like it has some miles on it. The guy claims its his phone picture. But either way im still teting to do research on them when I can. Seems like m90 are the easiest to come accross. As far as the snout, from what it looks like it will prob have to be replaced with a smaller one. What do I do about the underneath part im wondering?


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

take the internals and look into the magnum performance case. way better flow and deleted silencer ports.

im building a thunderbird supercoupe motor :screwy:


----------



## Geoff-60 (Aug 29, 2011)

*my kit*

well sad to say. aftter quite a good bit of daily driving on my swap. my in fender cold air fell off and i didnt notice and i pullet in drit and grooved up the charger (still putting down 12psi lmao)

i am sellin the whole kit on the corrado parts forum here on vortex for 350 i feel this is a hell of a price being the slk230 eaton is the most expensive case m62
with a good machining the pulley i have on it is good for 16-17psi


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

So bringing this back to the top. Whos making m90 brackets these days?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

I started M62 installation. If i remember then should take some pics next time working on it. For start i cutted original g60 bracket and eaton comes to same place as g-lader was. I have some ideas but must wait when its free time on work, because dont have my own garage and tools.

What you think power should be,same as g-lader,118kw or should i excpect little more with stock chip and stock mercedes m62 clutched pulley? Somwhere i saw that g-lader air volume is about 350cfm ,but M62 air volume is about 450 cfm.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Well. Had some time to fabricate little.

I cutted original bracket like that.









cutted and drilled metal like this









Also similar part to the other side of eaton.

Here you can see both. Dont look this paper tape, i couldnt find so long bolts yet to hold metal brackets.









This almost end position, little bit to left, to match belt and other adjustments. Just too weak to hold it correct with just one hand 









This idea how i mount brackets. These long red lines are metal pieces connected with eaton.









Down there are two bolts hole ja gonna use.










Crappy enghlish and crappy paint skills,but better than nothing.


----------



## Ricsi168 (Sep 24, 2011)

*HElp!*

]Hello Guys!

I have got a problem with my Eaton SC my oil is leaking into my roots i hope you understand my problem because i can speak English just a bit.
And my other problem is to find eaton parts i mean can some1 upload any picture when eaton is at parts i got no idea where my oil leak into the roots,and if u know can u tell me the part number(oil seal or bearing something)i want to rebuild my Sc.
And an other problem is the pulley,my 2nd bolt break into the Sc axis.
Here is some picture i hope it helps!
































Thanks Ricsi!


----------



## Ricsi168 (Sep 24, 2011)

*HElp!*

Hello Guys!

I have got a problem with my Eaton SC my oil is leaking into my roots i hope you understand my problem because i can speak English just a bit.
And my other problem is to find eaton parts i mean can some1 upload any picture when eaton is at parts i got no idea where my oil leak into the roots,and if u know can u tell me the part number(oil seal or bearing something)i want to rebuild my Sc.
And an other problem is the pulley,my 2nd bolt break into the Sc axis.
Here is some picture i hope it helps!












Thanks Ricsi!


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

mooz said:


> Well. Had some time to fabricate little.
> 
> I cutted original bracket like that.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted with new pics. What eaton is that?
What kind of car did the eaton come off?:thumbup:


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Its an eaton M62 and it came from mercedes CLK230 if i am correct. Yes, pictures are coming if i have time to do more. I must find this time, because at moment car is NA and pretty ****ty to drive without real power.


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

Ricsi168 said:


> Hello Guys!
> 
> I have got a problem with my Eaton SC my oil is leaking into my roots i hope you understand my problem because i can speak English just a bit.
> And my other problem is to find eaton parts i mean can some1 upload any picture when eaton is at parts i got no idea where my oil leak into the roots,and if u know can u tell me the part number(oil seal or bearing something)i want to rebuild my Sc.
> ...


i just finished rebuilding my friend's m90 and the rebuild kit didn't come with any seals for the gears-> rotors.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Lower bracket is almost ready. Needs some proper welding and two holes to drill.
Upper bracket is also almost ready. Needs welding and other side fix to the engine.
I have removed original g60 rear bracket, but i think i must put it back. Seems easier to fix upper bracket.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

mooz said:


> Lower bracket is almost ready. Needs some proper welding and two holes to drill.
> Upper bracket is also almost ready. Needs welding and other side fix to the engine.
> I have removed original g60 rear bracket, but i think i must put it back. Seems easier to fix upper bracket.


Nice! Keep the pics coming. Im gonna do a eaton swap soon enough.:thumbup:
Thats a m90 right?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

M62


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Whats the deal with this guys set up? Ive seen all the m90 set ups on this thread and I have yet to see one like this. Is he dumping his boost return pipe back into the Intake side of the blower or what? I found a m62 off a c230 and im still contenplating the m90 instead.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6BGJuncyvY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## CRJSW (Aug 7, 2011)

I have one of the first Eaton Kits from OrZ/SLS. Has around 500 miles on it as the head gasket blew ,I tore down the entire engine to build it up but then life and reality hit, then my son was born and the project got lost. Anyone interested? Think it was the charger right off the SLK an odd number that no one believed was made at the time (I can not remember back that far) Also have a big valve head with a custom Schrick grind and a complete SDS system with Wide band and all that. 

Will post pics up if interested or even curious. :beer:


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Some update. Brackets are ready, only need proper welding and one hole to drill.









For right hole i made little bunt from a nut, because hole is like m12 or something,but for bolt it should be m6.

Here its standing already with lower bracket.


































For my suprise i have got it pretty good with belt alignment, needs only few millimetres to adjust 


I hope to get it work in 2011, vacation in end of the month,then i have time.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

And upper

























Dont look my messy headlight relay harness


----------



## CRJSW (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys , so Im looking on Ebay and see what some of these are going for used or refreshed with no brackets.
This is a 62 ready to go just bolt up to the existing mount hook your pipes up and go also it is pullied for 15+ PSI. It does have around 500 miles on it. How much would you guys think it would sell for?


































Also I have this for the PG can also be used for other 4 cylinders but youll have to change the bore and stroke programming. comes fully loaded, green tops and all that.










I paid out my arse for this stuff and already have some interest, but wanted to check with the eaton guys first. Breaks my heart to lose soooo much money.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Any of you guys have pics of the I.c. Your running? Im leaning towards a air/water I.c., If any of you are running one can I take a look at the way your running it. Demintions would be nice.opcorn:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Geoff-60 said:


> well sad to say. aftter quite a good bit of daily driving on my swap. my in fender cold air fell off and i didnt notice and i pullet in drit and grooved up the charger (still putting down 12psi lmao)
> 
> i am sellin the whole kit on the corrado parts forum here on vortex for 350 i feel this is a hell of a price being the slk230 eaton is the most expensive case m62
> with a good machining the pulley i have on it is good for 16-17psi


How do you know if you pulled in dirt? Even if you took it apart I dougt you would be able to see anything. Couldnt yo


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Can I let the tube with the arrow pointed to it open to the atmosphere or should I plug it? Any info would help.


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

g60301 said:


> Can I let the tube with the arrow pointed to it open to the atmosphere or should I plug it? Any info would help.


That's for the boost return off of the throttle body. You should plug it if you do not intend to use it. But at the least hook up a filter to it. 

Are you going to vent the throttle body to atmosphere?


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

yip said:


> That's for the boost return off of the throttle body. You should plug it if you do not intend to use it. But at the least hook up a filter to it.
> 
> Are you going to vent the throttle body to atmosphere?


yes I was running a block plate on my g lader anyways, so yes the throttle body is vented to the atmosphere.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Slowly but surely. Christmas and new year tooked all the time i needed. 


Finished brackets. Ugly,but should work


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## this is my new username (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to go this route. Now to find a set up for sale, cause fabricating brackets isn't something i think I can do.


----------



## Panzerrabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

So CRJSW did you come up with a price for the setup???? Interested


----------



## this is my new username (Apr 11, 2006)

I did a bunch of reading and no ones really mentioned pro charger or vortech's. Is there a reason?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

I think that price is the reason.


----------



## wed3k (Feb 22, 2010)

yea considering turbo isn't too expensive either...


----------



## yip (Jul 14, 2003)

Panzerrabbit said:


> So CRJSW did you come up with a price for the setup???? Interested


He sold the kit already to another forum member.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

TTT. What software you guys running. I have a m62 and im running a stg4 bbm eprom. Just curious of to what you guys are using.


----------



## Panzerrabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anyone with a 8v head running a m90 chim in, I want to see what kind of power this set up is capable of. List of mods and hp/torque numbers would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

First start with eaton. Now need intercooler and pipes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G59XztmQQdE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*Eaton charger*

I hope you dyno that thing!looks great,Roderick


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

I dont know if i dare.
When numbers are too small,its dissapointment 

But it think i should dyno it,because its fully stock g60. Good to know what numbers we can ,when just changing charger.


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

I'm selling my Eaton M90 Retrofit for anyone who's interested. It's lasted me a long time, but it's time to move on. It was definetly one of the first (pics in the link inside the thread):

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5398176-FS-91-Corrado-G60-with-Eaton-M90-retrofit


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Sorry if this question has been asked before but can you bolt up the brackets to a ABA block? How much boost can you get out of these chargers? I would like to run 15-20 psi, intercooled. My new project came with a g60 swap but I have a built aba,c2 #42 software bla,bla but no turbo yet or exhaust manifold. 

Thanks I'm hoping to have time to read through this on the weekend looks like lots of good info.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Not a directly eaton related,but today got my cooler


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Has anyone come up w/ a method for running an Eaton in an A1 chassis without having to use the G60 tensioner setup? It seems like at least half of the folks have clearance issues... 

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

gamblinfool said:


> Has anyone come up w/ a method for running an Eaton in an A1 chassis without having to use the G60 tensioner setup? It seems like at least half of the folks have clearance issues...
> 
> Thanks, Jeff


Check out RabbitMike 's set up. (youtube bad habit rabbit ) he make his own mount from what I can tell and I will be trying to make something very similar instead of using the g-60 bracket.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

Who is pushing close to or more then 20psi?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Now only piping to do. What you guys think about cooler fitment? I dont know do i like it or not yet.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Dosent look bad, a little off centered though. Are you using that pulley on the m62? It's a little big don't you think?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

g60301 said:


> Dosent look bad, a little off centered though. Are you using that pulley on the m62? It's a little big don't you think?



Centered ,then "cooler to eaton" piping is harder to route. At moment its almost. Original m62 pulley yes. Because i havent drive this car with charged,i dont know what to excpect.For start i just want to get it work as stock as possible. Then look for more power( bigger pulley,bigger injectors,more fuel pressure,chip etc.)


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

mooz said:


> Centered ,then "cooler to eaton" piping is harder to route. At moment its almost. Original m62 pulley yes. Because i havent drive this car with charged,i dont know what to excpect.For start i just want to get it work as stock as possible. Then look for more power( bigger pulley,bigger injectors,more fuel pressure,chip etc.)


Youve been driving that car with out the g lader? A Smaller pulley makes more boost. So are you running your factory serpentine belt? Redford get injectors, for and the chip. Nice work. Keep this updated.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes, i have driven about a year without g lader. I know yes,that smaller pulley makes more boost. I take it step by step. I am running 6PK1685 belt. Factory belt is little short,because eaton is further away.

Some update:
Intake piping to eaton is ready.









And cooler to engine piping is also ready.










Now need to fit about 20cm piping from eaton to cooler and its ready.

For finish piping will get matt black coating.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

So today is the big day. Finally got all connected and ready.

But,no boost at intake. Checked that if hold hand in front of an intake pipe before tb,then air is moving good,so i doubt that piping leake is so big. When give it a gas in neutral,then it spikes 0.3-0,5bar. But when driving, 0psi.

Already removed isv,this aint leaking.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Weird  what are those red/black wires on top of the blower about?


----------



## Panzerrabbit (Nov 12, 2011)

No one with a m90 been on the dyno lately??????


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

These wires are sc magnetic clutch wires.

Today checked original bypass and its also works good. And still no boost.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

^^ I wonder why mine has no magnetic clutch? Did you figure your boost problem out yet?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

No,it looks very weird problem. Checked bypass. At first i could push it open with finger,after some modification it was good and closed as it should at WOT. Still no boost. Checked hoses and all looks good. But It must be some hose leak, no other explanation. I dont think that all boost could escape from cracked vacuum hoses? Vacuum hoses looked also good.

Is your m62 also from mercedes? We have in estonia one g60 more with M62,and he has also magnetic clutch.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep from a Mercedes.


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*Clutch engagement*

Hi guys!Are you shure the clutch is engaging or stuck open? It should be like the a/c compressor outer pulley and center piece should spin @the same pace,hope you figure it out! Looks great mate!! Roderick


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

I found my boost. As i thought it was silly mistake. One hose popped very little of the pipe,and leaked. About 70kmh with second gear i saw 0,5 bar.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Finally http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48mks2Ed7Ho&feature=youtu.be


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Glad you found the leak, where was it? And I can't tell with that video how much boost your hitting. Are you still all completely stock? No chip, for, injectors?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

At end of rev limiter it hits 0,5 bar. Yes all stock. Suggest me a chip maybe?

I live in estonia,its hard to get good things over here.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm running a stage 4 BBM chip. I also did not know my car had a chip from previous owner. Supposedly its a old school Sns chip (evo-91 octane ) haven't ran it with the sns chip. I don't feel like pulling the ecu back out. I talked to Jason at BBM and he recommended me the stage 4. I'm happy with it, although I haven't tried my other chip so can't compaire. You NEED a better for, and injectors. Don't run the car hard till you get a chip and the fuel accessories. And get a smaller pulley.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

I think that without smaller pulley,and only 0,4-0,5 bar it should be okay at moment. If it melts, then it should have done it already, floor it all the time.

But yes, i need fpr,injectors and chip. Your right about that.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Did your original serpentine belt fit over the pulley on the eaton?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

No. I measured lenght and bought 168cm long belt. 6PK1685 should be.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anything new mooz? Did you hook a boost gauge up yet?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Yes,it blows about 0,55 to 0,6 bar. Spark plugs are good brown,so airfuel mixture is good.
Next weekend is streetrace season opening,then i can measure 1/4 mile ET.

Only problem at moment is that my second gear is difficult to get in,when accelerating full throttle. Changed all engine,trans mounts. Also filled back engine mount with windscreen glue to stiffen it up. I have rubber mounts,not hydro.
Still not satisfied, must change front mount to solid metal maybe.

But yeah,2 gear hard to get in. Its not transmission case, i think something with gear cables. Some ideas?

This is 0-100 kmh video,with very long gear change.



And this is just 2 gear and some 3.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

So today was chance to get some 1/4 mile times. Best ET was 15.9. 

From this i can say that about 120kw is from engine. Car stock emty weight should be 1180kg. I took out spare wheel,and rear seats. Maybe -20kg. 1160kg + me 110kg + about 25kg fuel is 1295. Lets say 1300kg. We have in one estonian usa cars site very good ET times calculator,and from this i can say that approximately 105kw from wheels. And its about 120 from crank. 

Now its time to think on standalone. Chip isnt worth the money. And its not so accurate also. 

Next goal is 14.9 ET  For this i need 130kw from wheels theoreticaly. About 145-150kw from crank. Not so easy  

Edit: Trap speed was almost 142kmh , 1) car is lighter than i think 2) there is more power from engine. Calculating shows about 125-130kw from engine with this quarter mile trap speed. 

Some day must weight the car.


----------



## fox-16v (Jun 30, 2009)

Just bought a m62, looks like its from a cobalt/ion car. Anybody make adapters?


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Not that I know of.


----------



## fox-16v (Jun 30, 2009)

Can anybody identify this eaton? Don't know what it came out of, but it only has 30,000 miles on it and supposedly a 20psi pulley... 










*just researched more and it's a m62 from a Buick*


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bump, anything new from you guys?


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Charger*



fox-16v said:


> Can anybody identify this eaton? Don't know what it came out of, but it only has 30,000 miles on it and supposedly a 20psi pulley...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a thunderbird charger


----------



## Quiksimple (Jan 13, 2005)

I still have an Eaton out of a 97/98?? grand prix that I'm looking to unload if anyone is interested........


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

At moment my eaton m62 blows 0,5 bar at redline. Original m62 pulley is 94mm.

Is this formula correct for calculating eaton rpm?

(Crank pulley / Eaton pulley) * redline

I am not sure,havent measured myself,but found on web,that g60 crank wheel is 140mm.
So with stock pulley i should have 
(140/94)*6200 

9234 rpms at redline.

And with 60mm pulley i should have about 14 500 rpm at redline. 14500 is also limit of eaton m62. After 14 500rpm its not so effective anymore.

Also did this calc. I have 9234 rpms and 0,5 bar? So does 4167 rpm gives 0,25bar? And 1846 rpm 0,1bar?

If these calculations are correct,then with 14 500 rpm i should have 0,8bar at redline?

Please correct my. My math isnt the strongest and i dont know can i calculate these things so easy?

What pressures you guys have gotten with m62 and smaller pulleys?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Well read old posts,and someone had 16psi on M62 with 54mm pulley. 

I started to make new pulley,smaller. I use G60 alternator pulley for this.
Must drill pulley 44mm to 45mm inside,so i can use 30x45x20 needle bearing. Then must drill otherside hole 4mm larger and use some parts from original m62 clutch.

Pictures are coming soon.

Hope to boost 1 bar after this.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

mooz said:


> Well read old posts,and someone had 16psi on M62 with 54mm pulley.
> 
> I started to make new pulley,smaller. I use G60 alternator pulley for this.
> Must drill pulley 44mm to 45mm inside,so i can use 30x45x20 needle bearing. Then must drill otherside hole 4mm larger and use some parts from original m62 clutch.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone running a ABA head with there eaton on a PG block? Benefits???


----------



## Gareths09 (Mar 9, 2009)

My Eaton conversion. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ement-Water-Meth-Injection-Eaton-Supercharger


----------



## Typhoon16v (Aug 16, 2012)

mooz said:


> At moment my eaton m62 blows 0,5 bar at redline. Original m62 pulley is 94mm.
> 
> Is this formula correct for calculating eaton rpm?
> 
> ...


Hello, You have to large pulley on SC. I have an Eaton M62 from Mercedes CLK 230 on 1.8 16v (KR) engine at Golf Mk2 GTI 16v. Nearly at 5000 rpm I have 1,0 bar (14,7 PSI) boost and after that boost rise up to 1,05 bar (15,2 PSI) to redline 7400 rpm.


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

Typhoon16v said:


> Hello, You have to large pulley on SC. I have an Eaton M62 from Mercedes CLK 230 on 1.8 16v (KR) engine at Golf Mk2 GTI 16v. Nearly at 5000 rpm I have 1,0 bar (14,7 PSI) boost and after that boost rise up to 1,05 bar (15,2 PSI) to redline 7400 rpm.


:thumbup: welcome, got pics?


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

Typhoon16v said:


> Hello, You have to large pulley on SC. I have an Eaton M62 from Mercedes CLK 230 on 1.8 16v (KR) engine at Golf Mk2 GTI 16v. Nearly at 5000 rpm I have 1,0 bar (14,7 PSI) boost and after that boost rise up to 1,05 bar (15,2 PSI) to redline 7400 rpm.




I agree. What size pulley you use?


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

so im currently running an autothority stage 3 tune ,with stock injectors(risky iknoe:screwy 3.5bar fpr,260 cam, along with a fmic. i recently lost a good eaton to a machine shop turns out they bent the rotorbearing plate while trying to remove the old berings and it was toast.... today i finished up with mounting the new eaton,along with the intercooler tubing all seems well it starts right up just have to get around to looking for a slim radiator fan :beer: i cant wait to test drive it i mean thatm90 whine is music to my ears :thumbup:


----------



## G60dippin (May 23, 2011)

so i took my corrado for a test run today from the get go first way very responsive when at wot second is were i get a jerking motion then it cuts out when pushed to wot under load could this be a fuel issue? the eaton is not putting out that much psi so i dont think its a fuel issue but i could be wrong:sly: im thinkg about retiming the motor with the eaton on mabey this will help because i was running the g60 charger on a slightly retarted timing ? any help you thread Gurus?


----------



## g60301 (Aug 5, 2011)

G60dippin said:


> so im currently running an autothority stage 3 tune ,with stock injectors(risky iknoe:screwy 3.5bar fpr,260 cam, along with a fmic. i recently lost a good eaton to a machine shop turns out they bent the rotorbearing plate while trying to remove the old berings and it was toast.... today i finished up with mounting the new eaton,along with the intercooler tubing all seems well it starts right up just have to get around to looking for a slim radiator fan :beer: i cant wait to test drive it i mean thatm90 whine is music to my ears :thumbup:


 Music now, hell later! :laugh:


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

Nevermind...


----------



## g60_c (Nov 15, 2001)

G60dippin said:


> so i took my corrado for a test run today from the get go first way very responsive when at wot second is were i get a jerking motion then it cuts out when pushed to wot under load could this be a fuel issue? the eaton is not putting out that much psi so i dont think its a fuel issue but i could be wrong:sly: im thinkg about retiming the motor with the eaton on mabey this will help because i was running the g60 charger on a slightly retarted timing ? any help you thread Gurus?


 you could be seeing several things. 
Fueling (or lack thereof) 
Timing (can't hurt to double check it) 
charge temperature (the eatons are known as a "heaton" for a reason... you'd best have a GOOD IC on there to keep it in check) 
spare issues. 

This is sounding very similar to what I was experiencing on my 16VM90 setup. anything over 4-5krpm (highway in particular when it had a chance to load up)... car would buck, shudder, fall on its face. I originally attributed it to blowing out spark (running a 25 thou gap)... but not so certain now. 

I never did figure out what was going on, as my giggle nerve over-came the intelligence part of my brain one morning... ignored all the bad noises n signs... 3-4-5 pull on the highway... now it runs on 2 cylinders... ... ... Don't drive it hard until you figure out what your problem is... unless you LIKE replacing motors for no good reason? 

-Nate


----------



## Typhoon16v (Aug 16, 2012)

mooz said:


> I agree. What size pulley you use?


 I'm so sorry, I was not looking this forum long time ago... I was on 70mm pulley. Now I have total different setup. 2E (2 liter) bottom end, KR (16v) head with ABF cams. On this setup I use the tooth belt and I have 1.2 bar boost.


----------



## bojan.lsd (Jan 13, 2012)

Typhoon16v said:


> I'm so sorry, I was not looking this forum long time ago... I was on 70mm pulley. Now I have total different setup. 2E (2 liter) bottom end, KR (16v) head with ABF cams. On this setup I use the tooth belt and I have 1.2 bar boost.


 Ma cta kazec? 1.2bar


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

SO, finally made new pulley for my m62. Its between 55-60mm. Its stock g60 alternator pulley with little modifications. Now need bigger injectors. I think 440cc is enough.
Hope to boost 1.5 bar and hope that engine will not explode  Management is megasquirt with mtx-l WB. Can anybody have some clue how much power would it make? All other engine bits are stock.


----------



## mooz (Nov 21, 2010)

And finished product.


----------



## fabil (Sep 8, 2008)

my Corrado M62 conversion:

custom 60mm pulley
custom brackets and tubes


----------



## fabil (Sep 8, 2008)

my son gives me a help!!


----------



## Seomobster (Sep 24, 2015)

Anyone still got photo's of their eaton engine brackets?


----------

